# Idle Chat Thread - anyone welcome



## Lily's Mum

This is to chat about anything you want. 

At the moment baby asleep upstairs. Dogs in garden.

Cats asleep.

One kid at school.

Poorly kid on sofa watching DVDs.


----------



## Guest

Contributing to this thread would suggest i was IDLE


----------



## thedogsmother

Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


So glad i have young ones.

There again they just make the whole HOUSE look like that. I would be happy if it was just one room.


----------



## Sampuppy

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


Teenager I presume??


----------



## red_dwarf15

im at work atm  i work on the phones and nobody seems to want to pick up today. pet forum is generally the only thing that keeps me sane mon-fri 9-5:30 lol


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


Something i've never experienced, i dont have any children


----------



## Sampuppy

AngelXoXo said:


> Something i've never experienced, i dont have any children


Want to borrow some???


----------



## sandymaynard

sat here with rotten tooth ache! Other than that silent house and peaceful! Got in laws coming for chicken curry later! My fiancee invited his parents, then tell's me 4 hour's before they are due to trun up!
Not looking forward to themcoming! It is all about when you having children!
After being a surgogate mum for my best friend, i can't get pregnant, been trying for 5 years now!
It could be worse!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Sampuppy said:


> Want to borrow some???


If any of this is anything to go by.....NO!!!! lol


----------



## JSR

Why do I have no will power? I do a thread yesterday about my weight...today I've had half a bag of mini-eggs (but believe me it will be a full bag by 5) and a packet of crisps!!! Someone lend me some will power please???


----------



## Sampuppy

AngelXoXo said:


> If any of this is anything to go by.....NO!!!! lol


Ooooh - i think that you would love it really


----------



## Sampuppy

JSR said:


> Why do I have no will power? I do a thread yesterday about my weight...today I've had half a bag of mini-eggs (but believe me it will be a full bag by 5) and a packet of crisps!!! Someone lend me some will power please???


Sorry I can't i'm afraid - have just started tucking into some chocolate covered brazil nuts before the kids get home then i'll hide them until later


----------



## Sampuppy

sandymaynard said:


> sat here with rotten tooth ache! Other than that silent house and peaceful! Got in laws coming for chicken curry later! My fiancee invited his parents, then tell's me 4 hour's before they are due to trun up!
> Not looking forward to themcoming! It is all about when you having children!
> After being a surgogate mum for my best friend, i can't get pregnant, been trying for 5 years now!
> It could be worse!


Just ring and tell them that you're in far too much pain to be having visitors


----------



## Lily's Mum

I love my kids, they can drive me to the end of my tether but they are my world, along with my fantastic hubby and gorgeous pets of course


----------



## sandymaynard

Tried that one! Even lied by saying that i have a bug on top! No his parents want to talk about weddding dates! Not made our minds up yet if or when we are getting married!
okay so we have been together for 6 years! There is no rush i am 34 he is 50 both been married before! Not in a rush to get wed!
Just dosed myself up on pain killers! I have to try and make myself feel happy!


----------



## Sampuppy

Lily's Mum said:


> I love my kids, they can drive me to the end of my tether but they are my world, along with my fantastic hubby and gorgeous pets of course


You took the words right out of my mouth!!! - that's how I would sum up how I feel about my life too!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I came down this morning and my kitchen smelt of dog. not the nice puppy type smell, the stale dog smell so I have just sat down for the first time today after giving my kitchen a deep clean, I washed, scrubbed, bleached, polished, hoovered, mopped, steamed you name it, I did it..... I just need to get the dogs to sleep long enough so I can give the floor a final mop.....

It was well worth the effort though as my kitchen now smells booootiful!!!!!

I give it 48 hours and it will be stinking again!!!!! and this is coming from the person who hoovers twice a day and mops every day!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I came down this morning and my kitchen smelt of dog. not the nice puppy type smell, the stale dog smell so I have just sat down for the first time today after giving my kitchen a deep clean, I washed, scrubbed, bleached, polished, hoovered, mopped, steamed you name it, I did it..... I just need to get the dogs to sleep long enough so I can give the floor a final mop.....
> 
> It was well worth the effort though as my kitchen now smells booootiful!!!!!
> 
> I give it 48 hours and it will be stinking again!!!!! and this is coming from the person who hoovers twice a day and mops every day!!!!


are you sure it weren't you that smelt? lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> are you sure it weren't you that smelt? lol


I did by the end of it!!!!! shower needed!!! I'm off out with dogs in a while, hubs wants to come walking, though not sure how far his back will allow!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I came down this morning and my kitchen smelt of dog. not the nice puppy type smell, the stale dog smell so I have just sat down for the first time today after giving my kitchen a deep clean, I washed, scrubbed, bleached, polished, hoovered, mopped, steamed you name it, I did it..... I just need to get the dogs to sleep long enough so I can give the floor a final mop.....
> 
> It was well worth the effort though as my kitchen now smells booootiful!!!!!
> 
> I give it 48 hours and it will be stinking again!!!!! and this is coming from the person who hoovers twice a day and mops every day!!!!


You need help 

My house smells of dog but it just overrides the worse smell of children.

Sorry JSR fresh out of will power today have just scoffed 2 hot cross buns, thought i was being so good having trout and salad fo lunch i deseved a treat


----------



## thedogsmother

Just picked my angels up from school, he said if he did half an hours tidying could he go out with his friends? Apparently I'm mean because I said NO. I will try to remember what Lilys mum said "my kids are my world, my kids are my world, my kids are my world" if I keep saying this will I stop wanting to scream at him.lol.


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Just picked my angels up from school, he said if he did half an hours tidying could he go out with his friends? Apparently I'm mean because I said NO. I will try to remember what Lilys mum said "my kids are my world, my kids are my world, my kids are my world" if I keep saying this will I stop wanting to scream at him.lol.


No. I adore my kids but if my 2 year old carries on she is going to be on e bay by 4PM.


----------



## Shazach

Yeah, you started the thread. Rep coming your way Lily'sMum!!

I'm home after the vets, no further news, just a wait and see for the next three weeks and limited exercise still  But the vet has agreed to refer for hydrotherapy so now just need to check if my insurance will pay. but can I get hold of them, can I b**ger. Grrrr.....

How's everybody today?

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

just a quickie as i'm waiting for the tumble dryer to finish so Daughter can go to the school disco! 

Right will be on later lol, ive been a busy bee today!

More than can be said for billy! He has point blank refused walks today! the reason - its raining!! ARGH!

Dragged him down the street then gave up and he sat on the buggy board - doh!


----------



## Kathryn1

Hiya Everyone 

Im actually sat here in tears, as that is how upset my 5yr old makes me!!!! 

He actually reduces me to tears!!!! 

Hope you are all having a better day xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yeah, you started the thread. Rep coming your way Lily'sMum!!
> 
> I'm home after the vets, no further news, just a wait and see for the next three weeks and limited exercise still  But the vet has agreed to refer for hydrotherapy so now just need to check if my insurance will pay. but can I get hold of them, can I b**ger. Grrrr.....
> 
> How's everybody today?
> 
> Sh xx


I am sure they will they don't usually argue with a vets decision. Bad luck on the exercise front


----------



## Lily's Mum

This sitting on my backside doing nuttin whilst watching over poorly child is making a serious dent in ones credit card.

Just been on the Amazon site to see what 'recommendations' they have for me and have spent a petty fortune...


Had another delivery from Bananas - the book people.

Gonna cook a chilli soon and make a lemon tart for dessert.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> This sitting on my backside doing nuttin whilst watching over poorly child is making a serious dent in ones credit card.
> 
> Just been on the Amazon site to see what 'recommendations' they have for me and have spent a petty fortune...
> 
> Had another delivery from Bananas - the book people.
> 
> Gonna cook a chilli soon and make a lemon tart for dessert.


:thumbsup: what time do you want us over for dinner?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Yeah, you started the thread. Rep coming your way Lily'sMum!!
> 
> I'm home after the vets, no further news, just a wait and see for the next three weeks and limited exercise still  But the vet has agreed to refer for hydrotherapy so now just need to check if my insurance will pay. but can I get hold of them, can I b**ger. Grrrr.....
> 
> How's everybody today?
> 
> Sh xx


thanks for the rep luv...


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Hiya Everyone
> 
> Im actually sat here in tears, as that is how upset my 5yr old makes me!!!!
> 
> He actually reduces me to tears!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a better day xxx


Aw hun. Anything i can help with? They can be very challenging at that age. My boy is 5.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Kathryn1 said:


> Hiya Everyone
> 
> Im actually sat here in tears, as that is how upset my 5yr old makes me!!!!
> 
> He actually reduces me to tears!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a better day xxx


oh Kathryn come and have a big hug,, perhaps a bowl of my chilli would make you feel better


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> :thumbsup: what time do you want us over for dinner?


As long as you bring a good bottle of plonk you can come any time


----------



## Guest

Why is it Oscar has a zillion chewy things and all he want's to do today is EAT BOOOKS AAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a meeting tonight i don't want to go to aswell


----------



## Lily's Mum

the baby is very windy,,,keeps popping off and looking to see where it is coming from...really funny


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Why is it Oscar has a zillion chewy things and all he want's to do today is EAT BOOOKS AAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a meeting tonight i don't want to go to aswell


What - you're going out?????? What are we supposed to do???? 

What's your meeting?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> What - you're going out?????? What are we supposed to do????
> 
> What's your meeting?


I know, it's outrageous 

It's with a bunch of other childminders who will all be really nice to me because they want to know how i managed to get an outstanding but are all secretly fuming :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: HA HA.


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> I know, it's outrageous
> 
> It's with a bunch of other childminders who will all be really nice to me because they want to know how i managed to get an outstanding but are all secretly fuming :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: HA HA.


Go and indulge yourself!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Go and indulge yourself!!!!


Can't quite decide wether to be really humble about it or really go for it. Should be fun. It's nice to be popular


----------



## candysmum

thought i would post this here.
hi guys 

i am back from the school run what an adventure. my good day turned bad went worse than that

3 year old fell down the hill thats at school done in her ankle
5 year old decided to walk on a high curb by the field and slipped and landed on her face chipping her tooth and now has a swallon mouth a bleeding tooth

6 year old ran in front of a car (oh boy did i scream at her)

8 year old told me his mobile didn't work but the idoit hadn't turned it on so i had a scream match with him

I have had enough this evening and when hubby comes in i know theres gonna be a fight about the stupid insurance claim.


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Hiya Everyone
> 
> Im actually sat here in tears, as that is how upset my 5yr old makes me!!!!
> 
> He actually reduces me to tears!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a better day xxx


Come back Kathryn, see if we can cheer you up a bit xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

GO for it rainy - you show them that your the best. Tell em that you don't have much time cos you need to get back on here -tell them to kiss your feet quickly...


----------



## Guest

Right i am off to the disco.

She's not quite old enough yet to be embarrased by mums dancing  - wont be long though hehehehe


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> GO for it rainy - you show them that your the best. Tell em that you don't have much time cos you need to get back on here -tell them to kiss your feet quickly...


kiss my ar#*@ more like :dita:
(ooo that's not very OUTSTANDING is it )


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> kiss my ar#*@ more like :dita:
> (ooo that's not very OUTSTANDING is it )


dont know luv - not kissed ur ass b4


----------



## Guest

I have had a bad affect on Holly as far as tidyness is concerned. I just looked out of window and buckled the curtain on the window sill and she came running round and started barking at it. I put it straight and she went and lay down in her basket. Now i need to work on her doing the housework.


----------



## Kathryn1

candysmum said:


> thought i would post this here.
> hi guys
> 
> i am back from the school run what an adventure. my good day turned bad went worse than that
> 
> 3 year old fell down the hill thats at school done in her ankle
> 5 year old decided to walk on a high curb by the field and slipped and landed on her face chipping her tooth and now has a swallon mouth a bleeding tooth
> 
> 6 year old ran in front of a car (oh boy did i scream at her)
> 
> 8 year old told me his mobile didn't work but the idoit hadn't turned it on so i had a scream match with him
> 
> I have had enough this evening and when hubby comes in i know theres gonna be a fight about the stupid insurance claim.


Aww hun it sounds like a day like mine, actually mine probably isnt that bad but in my little head it feels like it. Keep your chin up hunny xxx


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> Right i am off to the disco.
> 
> She's not quite old enough yet to be embarrased by mums dancing  - wont be long though hehehehe


have fun sally xx


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> I have had a bad affect on Holly as far as tidyness is concerned. I just looked out of window and buckled the curtain on the window sill and she came running round and started barking at it. I put it straight and she went and lay down in her basket. Now i need to work on her doing the housework.


This made me really laugh


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> dont know luv - not kissed ur ass b4


Don't know what you are missing :ihih:

Talking ar*~# where is shaz??


----------



## Lily's Mum

just gotta go put my chilli on - be back in a mo


----------



## Guest

i'm back from the disco, and daughter will be shortly too. I came home with my toddler terrorist as he was doing my noodle in lol. She's being dropped off by her friends mum


----------



## Lily's Mum

that is one mean chilli :devil::devil: will put extra chillis in hubbys portuion:thumbup:


what are you all having for your tea


----------



## Kathryn1

Im going to have a dominoes pizza tonight!!! Sod it!!! I cant be arsed to cook!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Kathryn1 said:


> Im going to have a dominoes pizza tonight!!! Sod it!!! I cant be arsed to cook!!!


that sounds nice - what one are you having

have you tried the Chicago Town take out pizza?


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> that sounds nice - what one are you having
> 
> have you tried the Chicago Town take out pizza?


No hun i havent, they have got a new one out at the minute so may try that or be boring and have my ususal. ham and pineapple or pepperoni.


----------



## Fleur

Chilli sounds good.
Kids have gone to Archery so I've sent hubby up the chip shop for Chips and curry sauce:devil:
House is silent at the mo apart from the dogs crunching their dinner


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Chips and curry sauce:devil:
> D


is exactly what i have had for tea! Well its right next to the school, so its a no brainer on a later evening  Kids had poached eggs, beans and toast earlier. Easy tea as we had to get ready to go out.


----------



## 0nyxx

Ive spent the day trying to d house work & keep a hyper dog quiet after her op on monday, gonna have to see what she's like tomorrow may have to take her back to the vet as she's looking a bit swollen round her stitches.

Despite my best efforts she's still bloody spring loaded!!!! & been a right pain in the a*$e today, she was well named Luna Lunatic is more like it!


----------



## sandymaynard

Finally got rid of the inlaw's!
Have a bad headache and tooth ache, would rather be in a room with 30 children! 
That was so much hard work! Oh my god help me or what!
still have washing up to! enough of wedding talk! Not even set a date and being harrased by them! 
Well at least my home made chicken curry went down with them!
Ahh the peace and silence!


----------



## Lily's Mum

sandymaynard said:


> Finally got rid of the inlaw's!
> Have a bad headache and tooth ache, would rather be in a room with 30 children!
> That was so much hard work! Oh my god help me or what!
> still have washing up to! enough of wedding talk! Not even set a date and being harrased by them!
> Well at least my home made chicken curry went down with them!
> Ahh the peace and silence!


Awww just chill out now then luv - go get yourself an obscenely large glass of vino and take it easy


----------



## candysmum

Lily's Mum said:


> Awww just chill out now then luv - go get yourself an obscenely large glass of vino and take it easy


Lily's mum i answered your greyhound thread If i can be of some help.
I put my details in it for you.
x


----------



## candysmum

HI ALL

I am back from tesco to get ink for my printer to find out my printer is BROKEN

ITS NOT A GOOD DAY!

Hubby phoned churchill and gave them what for  and i need to send them the letter i got sent so they can deal with the matter. So hopfully thats it. GOing to ring the other company tomorrow just to let them know that churchills is on the case and ihave spoken to a solicitor ragarding them taking me to court whcih they can't do. so SOME semi good news.


----------



## Guest

ooh thats bad trish...
hello all i am back, how is everyone today.?..
hows everyones elses day been ?? x


----------



## Guest

just got out of bath i am home alone her indoors gon shopping doughteres at work.so i used all the girlie things in the bath now i smell like a women my skin is soft and my hair is shiny and i will be in big trouble when they come in:devil:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> just got out of bath i am home alone her indoors gon shopping doughteres at work.so i used all the girlie things in the bath now i smell like a women my skin is soft and my hair is shiny and i will be in big trouble when they come in:devil:


well you got to try these things lol...
i thing you need to go and but some more to replace them before they get home lol...
but atleast you smell niice


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> well you got to try these things lol...
> i thing you need to go and but some more to replace them before they get home lol...
> but atleast you smell niice


i smell lovely had loads a bubbles then put some of that oil stuff on and posh conditioner it was lovely he he:devil:


----------



## candysmum

oh i will be shot later.

After my day i needed some retail thearpie and i sut brought MIsty a new Greyhound Collar its Tan its very pretty. 

Shes going to look LOVELY in it 


oh what else can i go buy????


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> oh i will be shot later.
> 
> After my day i needed some retail thearpie and i sut brought MIsty a new Greyhound Collar its Tan its very pretty.
> 
> Shes going to look LOVELY in it
> 
> oh what else can i go buy????


whatever takes your fancy lol


----------



## candysmum

Vixie said:


> whatever takes your fancy lol


well that would be maxing out my credit card on Books for college and collars for dogs, and clothes and and and and Oh id dont know LOL

I have like 8 dog bowls so i better not buy any more i get told off everytime i buy one (which is everytime i go to inexcess 

same as dog beds i had 6 at one point and was made to take it down to 2 

BUT THE DOGS NEED THEM lol


----------



## Lily's Mum

Since owning Lily hubby has had to build more cupboards in the utility room just so I can store all her grooming stuff, bowls, perfume, toys, treats etc.

Since owning Lily we have had to change our cars, build more cupboards, change the kitchen floor (Lily re designed it) and now looks like we might need to get a bigger house so we have enough room for another play mate for Lily...

Itss getting very expensive


----------



## candysmum

Lily's Mum said:


> Since owning Lily hubby has had to build more cupboards in the utility room just so I can store all her grooming stuff, bowls, perfume, toys, treats etc.
> 
> Since owning Lily we have had to change our cars, build more cupboards, change the kitchen floor (Lily re designed it) and now looks like we might need to get a bigger house so we have enough room for another play mate for Lily...
> 
> Itss getting very expensive


oh so worth it though

Thats why we are building a 6ft brick wall around our back garden as next door doesn't look after their fences ahs are full of holes and it saves maintaining a fence for me to one day find it blown down or something

Lily's mum did you see i can help with the greyhounds if you need me too. Just so you know if you dont Misty is a rescue Greyhound. she came to me in a right state. she wouldn't come out from behind the sofa for about 6 months they fed her a cats bowl of food once a day. she didn't know how to wlak on a lead and the bin was her best friend even ater 3 meals a day to get her back up to weight


----------



## Lily's Mum

candysmum said:


> oh so worth it though
> 
> Thats why we are building a 6ft brick wall around our back garden as next door doesn't look after their fences ahs are full of holes and it saves maintaining a fence for me to one day find it blown down or something
> 
> Lily's mum did you see i can help with the greyhounds if you need me too. Just so you know if you dont Misty is a rescue Greyhound. she came to me in a right state. she wouldn't come out from behind the sofa for about 6 months they fed her a cats bowl of food once a day. she didn't know how to wlak on a lead and the bin was her best friend even ater 3 meals a day to get her back up to weight


I did reply on the other thread candysmum. Your offer is commendable and very generous and I feel greyhound gp will take your right arm off...

You do need to get in touch with them direct via their website - once agin thanks candysmum,,,,


----------



## sandymaynard

Ahh finally thats washing up done! Cleaned and mopped the kitchen floor! now i have put my feet up! A nice glass of wine!
Tooth hurting like mad, wine might help! I can tell myself, maybe not true but there again might be right!
The peace and silence now is great!


----------



## Sampuppy

sandymaynard said:


> Ahh finally thats washing up done! Cleaned and mopped the kitchen floor! now i have put my feet up! A nice glass of wine!
> Tooth hurting like mad, wine might help! I can tell myself, maybe not true but there again might be right!
> The peace and silence now is great!


Glad you got through your *****y day - enjoy your wine!! Cheers


----------



## poodlemad

well i'mexcited right now as i have my holidays to mexico to look forward to in july this year and i have just booked a hoiday o kenya for april next year can't wait for that one


----------



## Sampuppy

poodlemad said:


> well i'mexcited right now as i have my holidays to mexico to look forward to in july this year and i have just booked a hoiday o kenya for april next year can't wait for that one


Wow - no wonder you're excited!!! - I would be tooo!!!!


----------



## sandymaynard

Hi poodlemad,
love the website and the photo's, thinking of maybe getting a standard poodle, unsure though
I am now relaxing, going to have a nice relaxing bath at 10 tonight!
Had a phone call from my mum, she is coming down with her partner on friday night, travelling 200 miles down,
she said long time no see, no mum it has only been 3 weeks since we came up there1
Bless her she is 75 after all!
she is great though


----------



## Lily's Mum

Gonna meet up with DT at the weekend and see her in the flesh


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Gonna meet up with DT at the weekend and see her in the flesh


the milkman seen her 18 hour girdle this morning in thewind:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> the milkman seen her 18 hour girdle this morning in thewind:thumbup:


did he? DT is a sexy, sophisticated woman. With a smart new hairdo.


----------



## Lily's Mum

No 1 daughter is mucking about upstairs with Lily. Child is meant to be asleep but I can hear her talking to Lily.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> did he? DT is a sexy, sophisticated woman. With a smart new hairdo.


she never looked smart this mornig when the wind blew her nightie up:yikes:


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Gonna meet up with DT at the weekend and see her in the flesh


Wow!!! So is this the last we'll see of you then? :lol::lol::lol:

Sh x


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> she never looked smart this mornig when the wind blew her nightie up:yikes:


did she not have a parting?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Wow!!! So is this the last we'll see of you then? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sh x


huh? I am worried, what do you mean by that?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> did she not have a parting?


the milkman did:thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> the milkman did:thumbup1:


lucky DT!! so thats how she pays her bills


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> huh? I am worried, what do you mean by that?


:lol: nothing only teasing, just worried it might be a traumatic experience for one of you....not saying which!! :devil:

Really though that sounds nice, how long have you to been chattering on here?


----------



## poodlemad

well they say life begins at 40 do they not and i will have turned 40 when we go somethiong i have always wanted to do but it's been so overpriced got a fantastic deal we just couldn't pass up so were off woohoo .........good choice sandy i love poodles of all sizes their characters are fabulous i have a baby i kept back from this litter we called dakota she has trained up in a fabulous 4 days always goes on te paper and goes to bed with mum, dad,auntie and doesn't toilet in their bed they are so intelligent been too cold and windy for her to go toilet outside although she has once her she is and below is dad


----------



## candysmum

my shopping just came

Asda kindly gave me a free loaf of bread, a free bag of apples yet 

refunded 3 fabric softens for leaking all over my special K which they also refunded

YET i am missing 3 bags of peas, 10 boxes of Ice lollies (the kids) 1 packet of fairy cakes and the kids 2 cheese strings packets. 

SO they are going to send them out tomorrow between 9 and 12.

What a nightmare. We brought different apples as well and i went abit over board and brought 18 bags and they dont fit into my apple space (plus the extra bag didn't help) i think apple pie for dessert tomorrow


----------



## Lily's Mum

candysmum said:


> my shopping just came
> 
> Asda kindly gave me a free loaf of bread, a free bag of apples yet
> 
> refunded 3 fabric softens for leaking all over my special K which they also refunded
> 
> YET i am missing 3 bags of peas, 10 boxes of Ice lollies (the kids) 1 packet of fairy cakes and the kids 2 cheese strings packets.
> 
> SO they are going to send them out tomorrow between 9 and 12.
> 
> What a nightmare. We brought different apples as well and i went abit over board and brought 18 bags and they dont fit into my apple space (plus the extra bag didn't help) i think apple pie for dessert tomorrow


18 bags of apples?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> 18 bags of apples?


Apple pie all round then!!! Mmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ooh gosh i love apples send some down lol..
i cant keep up with this thread x


----------



## candysmum

hubby likes apples and i get MOANED at if i dont buy enough so i ordered 18 bags LOL

but i got 19 bags and the apples i normally get have about 4 to 5 apples in the bag. I got a different kind and there was about 8 apples in a bag. :Eek: 

They last me a month just with the kids and hubby i have a store for them keeps them cool and they last that long but the store is full and well umm they are all on the kitchen cupboards and in the cupboards and its a bit of an apple cove in my house.  

They remembered my ice cream though!!!!


----------



## hazyreality

candysmum said:


> my shopping just came
> 
> What a nightmare. We brought different apples as well and i went abit over board and brought 18 bags and they dont fit into my apple space (plus the extra bag didn't help) i think apple pie for dessert tomorrow


my mum managed that with uncle bens rice and celery  about 12 bags of each. i was giving everyone i knew with rabbits/guinea's celery for them!

at the moment I am sat here with my laptop with rather wet hair in a turbie towel and in my PJ's and dressing gown  while dad and grandad are playing Tiger Woods golf on the Wii. Gonna have to go and dry my hair in a bit really but I can't be bothered, I get too sidetracked on here and the Lost forum!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> hubby likes apples and i get MOANED at if i dont buy enough so i ordered 18 bags LOL
> 
> but i got 19 bags and the apples i normally get have about 4 to 5 apples in the bag. I got a different kind and there was about 8 apples in a bag. :Eek:
> 
> They last me a month just with the kids and hubby i have a store for them keeps them cool and they last that long but the store is full and well umm they are all on the kitchen cupboards and in the cupboards and its a bit of an apple cove in my house.
> 
> They remembered my ice cream though!!!!


og gosh i can imagin...well at least you got ur ice cream we had the best today it was creamy vinilla with cookie crums was gawjuz xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Lets help Candysmum out, right what can you do with apples


----------



## hazyreality

Apple Bobbing!
on Cheaper by the Dozen they to Apple Smeer(hitting apples with a racket) although I don't see the point really 
Apple Pie has already been suggested
Apple Crumble

*Heidi*


----------



## Shazach

Apple jelly....
Cider.....
Apple pie to freeze,
Apple pie to send to various members of pf......

(I ran out of ideas :lol


----------



## candysmum

well i know apple crumble will go down a treat with hubby and the kids and i make a massive apple crumble. 

right my loves i am off to bed
xx


----------



## Shazach

Nite Tricia,
I'm off nowtoo....probably to dream of apples and crumble.... nite all, xxx

Sh x


----------



## Guest

night everyone thats going i am off to..sorry not chatted much to day, its just been on of them days..
but il be back tomoro and wont be able to shut me up lol 
take care all..xx 
lots of love kerry and the dogs x


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone!

I'm going to try not to be on much today! Kids are off to their dads (well son is, daughter will be after school), so i really really need to catch up on the housework! I have 3 binbags of washing to turn into ironing, and then iron it!


----------



## Sampuppy

Good luck with your jobs today, but pop back later and let us know how you get on!!!


----------



## Guest

Morning all. Loving this thead. Nice to see lots of different people chipping in throughout the day, Well done Lilys Mum, Rona will be pleased, i think this was much more what she had in mind 

Oh Well onwards and upwards. My 2 year old was up half the night and is an absolute minx already this morning.


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> Morning all. Loving this thead. Nice to see lots of different people chipping in throughout the day, Well done Lilys Mum, Rona will be pleased, i think this was much more what she had in mind
> 
> Oh Well onwards and upwards. My 2 year old was up half the night and is an absolute minx already this morning.


Was just thinking about you and wondering how your childminders meeting went last night??? Did it make you feel good??? I'm off shopping this morning for food for a belated mothers day lunch tomorrow (coz I was away last weekend). I'll come back on later and see how you got on last night


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Was just thinking about you and wondering how your childminders meeting went last night??? Did it make you feel good??? I'm off shopping this morning for food for a belated mothers day lunch tomorrow (coz I was away last weekend). I'll come back on later and see how you got on last night


my 2yr old has decided to be a little sod this morning too! thank god he is off to his dads soon :cornut::thumbup1:


----------



## dexter

billyboysmammy said:


> my 2yr old has decided to be a little sod this morning too! thank god he is off to his dads soon :cornut::thumbup1:


LOL. sooner the better huh? lol

i feel crap. woken up with sore throat and ache all over...................... typical . its the weekend and i have a dog show to go to on Sunday


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm going to try not to be on much today! Kids are off to their dads (well son is, daughter will be after school), so i really really need to catch up on the housework! I have 3 binbags of washing to turn into ironing, and then iron it!


Morning girls

Sally do you know how i do my ironing i put it in the tumble dryer then hang it while still hot  I haven't had my iron out in about 2 years LOL

I too have a morning of housework and i must get on with my psychology again. Now pups are born i have no excuses and i want to get it finished before september otherwise i am going to be sat there doing more thani need to do.

Lily's Mum hubby had a strop last night becasue if we foster he knows i'll want to keep them. coudn't see past me falling in love and having to give them up. i'll keep working on him though I have time and a home and i can help, Just need hubby onboard now.  just thought i would let you now

Right going to drink coffee and get these 4 kids of to school.


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Was just thinking about you and wondering how your childminders meeting went last night??? Did it make you feel good??? I'm off shopping this morning for food for a belated mothers day lunch tomorrow (coz I was away last weekend). I'll come back on later and see how you got on last night


Very amusing 

Got stuck there til nearly 10 though and when i got in my small person was screaming her head off. She sussed the "sore noony" thing gets her lots of cuddles and attention 

Billyboysmummy - he doesn't want to take a playmate for your little one too does he


----------



## Shazach

Morning all! Any body fancy doing my chores for me, whilst you do your own?
I need to work all wkend leaving oh at home, do you reckon all the jobs'll still be there on Monday? :lol:

Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> Morning all! Any body fancy doing my chores for me, whilst you do your own?
> I need to work all wkend leaving oh at home, do you reckon all the jobs'll still be there on Monday? :lol:
> 
> Sh xx


very muxh so! unless you write a list of everything you would like him to do

thats the only way i get him to do things when i'm not here


----------



## Fleur

candysmum said:


> very muxh so! unless you write a list of everything you would like him to do
> 
> thats the only way i get him to do things when i'm not here


Anything like my house and even a list won't make the difference 

If I ask him to hoover, he will only hoover not tidy first so will hoover around anything that has been left out


----------



## Shazach

Fleur said:


> Anything like my house and even a list won't make the difference
> 
> If I ask him to hoover, he will only hoover not tidy first so will hoover around anything that has been left out


Yep, thats exactly what'll happen. My oh is very good at loading the washing machine, washing the clothes and then leaving them. When I was ill last time, I didn't know he'd done this and discovered damp musty clothes that must have been sat there for days....:mad2:

Sh x


----------



## Fleur

I hate it when clothes get left in the machine - I get really cross that I have to wash them again, it's such a waste of time and money.

Last time I was ill I think the kids were fed cheese on toast for 3 days as that's all he can manage. if I say he has to cook he'll order take-a-way
Which is great if I fancy a take-a-way


----------



## Indie

Morning everyone.


----------



## Fleur

Indie said:


> Morning everyone.


Morning Indie - hope you have a good day.

My OH is on the google earth planning a walk for us today. Last time he did this we got lost and had to cut across farmers field barb wire and all.


----------



## Sampuppy

Enjoy your walk  Does anyone know when i'll get my next green thingy - i've got one and am on 90 something points - when we it change to 2 ?? Off to do some jobs now - hope it's not raining wherever you are


----------



## Indie

Fleur said:


> Morning Indie - hope you have a good day.
> 
> My OH is on the google earth planning a walk for us today. Last time he did this we got lost and had to cut across farmers field barb wire and all.


Ouch sounds painfull lol. Quiet day here until the kids come home. Only 1 more week and they break up for 2 weeks. Pet cleaning out day tommorow and then Sunday may do a booty to try and sell some cards.


----------



## suzy93074

Well I just want to say......

YIPPPPEEEEEE!!!!!! thank god its FRIDAY!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::biggrin5::biggrin5: I feel in a crazzeee Friday mood!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi ya fellow pet forum peeps.

having a strange kind of day today.

This morning overslept until 7.30 am -yes ridiculous isn't it 7.30 is a lie in for me.

Anyhow I looked like one of them cartoons on fast forward....fed all the animals...then got me and rug rats dressed.

Have been to the Drs to pick up a prescription and took it to Tesco Pharmacy. BIG MISTAKE !!

Ended up spending a small fortune on kids clothes and even got myself a pair of jeans and a t shirt for a tenner - bargain!!!

Also my Lloyd Loom stuff turned up today and it is effing horrible....really old biddy type stuff..

However I have had a look at it and I reckon can turn it round and get it looking nice. GOnna paint it and make some new covers for the cushions.


----------



## Indie

Sounds like you are going to be busy.


----------



## Sampuppy

Chippendales are on this morning right now!!!


----------



## Sampuppy

Well sort of - they're called 'here come the boys' but they are in some way connected with chippendales - didn't hear the whole interview!!


----------



## JANICE199

[Q*UOTE=Sampuppy;558238]Enjoy your walk  Does anyone know when i'll get my next green thingy - i've got one and am on 90 something points - when we it change to 2 ?? Off to do some jobs now - hope it's not raining wherever you are [/QUOTE]

*I think it will change once you get to 100 posts..i honestly can't remember.


----------



## Sampuppy

JANICE199 said:


> [Q*UOTE=Sampuppy;558238]Enjoy your walk  Does anyone know when i'll get my next green thingy - i've got one and am on 90 something points - when we it change to 2 ?? Off to do some jobs now - hope it's not raining wherever you are *


*

*I think it will change once you get to 100 posts..i honestly can't remember.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Janice. Did you see those guys on this morning??? Phwoooorrrr


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi ya fellow pet forum peeps.
> 
> having a strange kind of day today.
> 
> This morning overslept until 7.30 am -yes ridiculous isn't it 7.30 is a lie in for me.
> 
> Anyhow I looked like one of them cartoons on fast forward....fed all the animals...then got me and rug rats dressed.
> 
> Have been to the Drs to pick up a prescription and took it to Tesco Pharmacy. BIG MISTAKE !!
> 
> Ended up spending a small fortune on kids clothes and even got myself a pair of jeans and a t shirt for a tenner - bargain!!!
> 
> Also my Lloyd Loom stuff turned up today and it is effing horrible....really old biddy type stuff..
> 
> However I have had a look at it and I reckon can turn it round and get it looking nice. GOnna paint it and make some new covers for the cushions.


Sure you can do some makeover magic on it


----------



## Guest

I just got caught belting out "it's raining men" in a fairly epic manner.

My neighbour (male) was knocking for ages because his drains are blocked and i couldn't hear him because i was singing so loudly.

Thank god he couldn't see the dancing i was doing too


----------



## JANICE199

Sampuppy said:


> [/B]I think it will change once you get to 100 posts..i honestly can't remember.


Thanks Janice. Did you see those guys on this morning??? Phwoooorrrr [/QUOTE]
*
lol no i don't have the telly on in the mornings..Well only when i 1st wake up, then i have gmt on whilst i drink my tea.*


----------



## Sampuppy

JANICE199 said:


> Thanks Janice. Did you see those guys on this morning??? Phwoooorrrr


*
lol no i don't have the telly on in the mornings..Well only when i 1st wake up, then i have gmt on whilst i drink my tea.*[/QUOTE]

Oooh - that's a shame!!! My t.v. in the kitchen/diner is on all day coz that's where me and the babies spend most of our time. Oh well - perhaps they'll be on GMTV before long???


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> I just got caught belting out "it's raining men" in a fairly epic manner.
> 
> My neighbour (male) was knocking for ages because his drains are blocked and i couldn't hear him because i was singing so loudly.
> 
> Thank god he couldn't see the dancing i was doing too


OMG - i'm embarrassed for you  - did you manage to make a joke of it?


----------



## Indie

Oh no the Grand Prixs are back on this weekend.


----------



## Fleur

Back fro my walk.
Didn't get lost this time, but Lilly fell in the river and then we got caught in a hail storm!!!!!!!!!

Car boot sunday sounds good if the weather is good - I'm jealous you are creative. I'd love to have the patience to make things.


----------



## Indie

Ouch hail hurts. I have been doing it for a couple of years now. I have a website as i sell them. The booty we go to is indoors.


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> OMG - i'm embarrassed for you  - did you manage to make a joke of it?


No i was too mortified


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> No i was too mortified


You could have said that you were preparing the wee ones for a summer concert


----------



## Sampuppy

Indie said:


> Oh no the Grand Prixs are back on this weekend.


One of my wee ones will be happy then!!! - he absolutely loves racing even though he doesn't undertand it!!!


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> You could have said that you were preparing the wee ones for a summer concert


At least i wasn't naked (it has been know) :scared:


----------



## Indie

It drives me mad mu husband and son watch it


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> At least i wasn't naked (it has been know) :scared:


He he - naked and singing into the end of a broom!!! - still cringing at the thought of you getting caught - I would be crying with embarassment


----------



## Indie

It was a good song to get caught singing to though


----------



## Sampuppy

Yeah true - it could have been 'i'm gonna wash that man right out of my hair' - probably wouldn't have gone down well with bloke with the blocked pipes


----------



## Indie

now that would have been funny.


----------



## Guest

Oh well i was caught up in the moment  Poor man


----------



## Lily's Mum

Whats happening folks.


----------



## Indie

You never no he might have enjoyed your singing.


----------



## Indie

By the way Rainy i love your puppy pictures.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> You never no he might have enjoyed your singing.


It's pretty awsome


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Whats happening folks.


Hey you.

I got caught singing "it's raining men" in an epic manner by my (male) neighbour who was knocking to tell me the drains were blocked


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Hey you.
> 
> I got caught singing "it's raining men" in an epic manner by my (male) neighbour who was knocking to tell me the drains were blocked


Oh I see - did he help to clean the blockage


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh I see - did he help to clean the blockage


EWwwwwww.

No but the vibration from my singing shook the pipes clear.


----------



## Kathryn1

rainy said:


> Hey you.
> 
> I got caught singing "it's raining men" in an epic manner by my (male) neighbour who was knocking to tell me the drains were blocked


Now that has made me giggle,i bet you were great!!!


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Now that has made me giggle,i bet you were great!!!


Fabulous darling, suprised you lot couldn't hear me


----------



## Kathryn1

rainy said:


> Fabulous darling, suprised you lot couldn't hear me


Im gutted i couldnt as i love that song!!!


----------



## Indie

just got my baby rat out for a cuddle.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> just got my baby rat out for a cuddle.


awwww give him a tickle from me.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Drinking a pint mug of tea.


----------



## Indie

I did do Rainy and she said thankyou it was lovely.


----------



## Indie

lots of runs to the loo lol.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Drinking a pint mug of tea.


That's what i need but can't be botherd to go make one. As you have a pint you could share.

Check out my reply to the person having trouble breeding (it's under dog chat)


back on form today i think.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> I did do Rainy and she said thankyou it was lovely.


She is most welcome xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have just tickled my pussy and now he is purring....


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have just tickled my pussy and now he is purring....


Are you stroking your bunny now too


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Sampuppy said:


> Ooooh - i think that you would love it really


Well i guess i'll have to take your word for it. The furry kind have been my surrogate babies


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Are you stroking your bunny now too


yeah giving my two buns a rub....


----------



## Indie

Hahahaha Rainy good replys from you and DT.


----------



## Guest

Oh at last finished ironing shirts and brushed Holly, looks lovely and silky now but won't last long, and now for a bit of me time. 
Is it Sunday we change the clocks?


----------



## Indie

Yep 1am Sunday morning.


----------



## Kathryn1

Im still in work and just made a cup of tea!!! 

And singing "raining men" in my head now as cant get it out of my head!!! :

Im imaging naked men with umbrellas!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Oh at last finished ironing shirts and brushed Holly, looks lovely and silky now but won't last long, and now for a bit of me time.
> Is it Sunday we change the clocks?


Yes. Am looking forward, it's the only time i get a "lie in " with my sproglets


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

rainy said:


> Yes. Am looking forward, it's the only time i get a "lie in " with my sproglets


We lose an hour though rainy, clocks going forward  but hopefully we'll get a lovely summer this year eh!


----------



## Indie

Difficult for Nick lol he works till 4am on a Saturday.


----------



## Guest

AngelXoXo said:


> We lose an hour though rainy, clocks going forward  but hopefully we'll get a lovely summer this year eh!


OH GOD course they do DOH, am gutted now. Still feels like i am getting up at 8 instead of 7 though (psychological)

Yeah hope we get some nice weather :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Hahahaha Rainy good replys from you and DT.


Go have another look


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Go have another look


omg i nearly chocked on my crisps


----------



## Fleur

I see your up to mischief again Rainy 
Love it - :thumbup:


----------



## JSR

Aww just talked to my mum. It's my b-day next friday (a big one too :frown and she's told me my brother, his OH and their kids are coming to stay for it...they live in London so are travelling all this way to see me :thumbup: .I'm so chuffed, and my sister just rang to apologise cos she tried to get time off work (she lives in London too) and couldn't cos she wanted to come to. We've decided cos I hate eating in resturants and Phil's kids are very small we are going for a walk on the big beach near me and have chips on the prom afterwards!!! Can't think of a better way of spending the afternoon myself!!


----------



## Kathryn1

JSR said:


> Aww just talked to my mum. It's my b-day next friday (a big one too :frown and she's told me my brother, his OH and their kids are coming to stay for it...they live in London so are travelling all this way to see me :thumbup: .I'm so chuffed, and my sister just rang to apologise cos she tried to get time off work (she lives in London too) and couldn't cos she wanted to come to. We've decided cos I hate eating in resturants and Phil's kids are very small we are going for a walk on the big beach near me and have chips on the prom afterwards!!! Can't think of a better way of spending the afternoon myself!!


Awww that sounds so lovely hun, im so pleased that your family are coming upto spend it with you. i hope you enjoy.

And happy birthday for next friday just incase i forget. xx


----------



## Fleur

Sounds like the perfect way to spend a birthday.
bet you can't wait!
That calls for a glass of wine to celebrate:thumbup: (is it to early?)


----------



## JSR

Fleur said:


> Sounds like the perfect way to spend a birthday.
> bet you can't wait!
> That calls for a glass of wine to celebrate:thumbup: (is it to early?)


Oh never too early on a friday!! Although I'll have a cold beer please!:thumbup:


----------



## Kathryn1

JSR said:


> Oh never too early on a friday!! Although I'll have a cold beer please!:thumbup:


I agree, never too early on a friday!!  Go for it x


----------



## Indie

Kathryn my daughter was born in Penarth i could see Barry from my bedroom window.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Thats all the rugrats collected. Baby sat in DJ thing - looks like pushing one out - nice.

My 'ill' daughter is better but still staying she is ill so I can continue running about after her.

No 2 daughter is being as good as gold doing her jigsaw puzzles.

Easy peasy tea tonight - left over chilli from last night with jacket spuds and salad.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Sounds like the perfect way to spend a birthday.
> bet you can't wait!
> That calls for a glass of wine to celebrate:thumbup: (is it to early?)


No Way. Only reason i haven't started myself is i am still "on duty" and people get a bit upset if you drink while they are paying you to look after their children.

It is officially the weekend though (ish).

Mine are all eating apples they just raided from the fruit bowl when i wasn't looking and Oscar is trying to mug my eldest for his. Correction the 2 youngest are sharing an apple because only one of them can reach the bowl 

Chicken (or quorn for my veggie borrowed one) nuggets for their tea. EASY PEASY


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Afternoon all!!!!! seems very quiet today!!! I just took dogs down to post office to collect parcel and got caught in the sideways ****** awful feels-like-you've-been-slapped-in-the-face-with-a-wet-fish kiind of rain, and naturally I was only wearing a thin hoody... got soaked and nearly knocked sideways by the rain!!!

Dogs now curled up at my feet recovering.... I'm having a bit cup of tea to warm up!!


----------



## Kathryn1

Indie said:


> Kathryn my daughter was born in Penarth i could see Barry from my bedroom window.


Penarth is lovely hun.

I have lived here for 2 years and i like it, its lovely to be just 5 mins walk from 3 beachs. I am very lucky. xxx


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> Aww just talked to my mum. It's my b-day next friday (a big one too :frown and she's told me my brother, his OH and their kids are coming to stay for it...they live in London so are travelling all this way to see me :thumbup: .I'm so chuffed, and my sister just rang to apologise cos she tried to get time off work (she lives in London too) and couldn't cos she wanted to come to. We've decided cos I hate eating in resturants and Phil's kids are very small we are going for a walk on the big beach near me and have chips on the prom afterwards!!! Can't think of a better way of spending the afternoon myself!!


This is always my favourite way to spend a special occasion too. :thumbup1:

Back before we had sproglets my OH would sometimes pick me up and just take me to the coast for chips in the evening (2 hr round trip), those were the days


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> This is always my favourite way to spend a special occasion too. :thumbup1:
> 
> Back before we had sproglets my OH would sometimes pick me up and just take me to the coast for chips in the evening (2 hr round trip), those were the days


ooh, chips on whitstable sea front....... couldn't beat it..... or from chummy's on Folkestone harbour........ can smell them now!!!!! want some!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> ooh, chips on whitstable sea front....... couldn't beat it..... or from chummy's on Folkestone harbour........ can smell them now!!!!! want some!!!


What's stopping you 

Good Afternoon by the way. You must check out the thread on Dog chat about the dog falling off the bitch, it's the funniest of the day i think. Will ake you laugh


----------



## Lily's Mum

Chips up Norf are the best - big fat ones cooked in beef dripping...might just as well stick em on ya backside


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Chips up Norf are the best - big fat ones cooked in beef dripping...might just as well stick em on ya backside


I do love the whole chips and gravy thing and that's a northern thing isn't it ???


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I do love the whole chips and gravy thing and that's a northern thing isn't it ???


Yeah they like their chips to be moist don't they?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

chips from st margaret street in canterbury are the best in the whole world!!!!


----------



## Indie

From where i'm from, we moved here when i was 12, they do steak and kidney pudding, chips and gravy and you can't get it here.


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> Yeah they like their chips to be moist don't they?


Isnt that strange as im down south and i like mine crispy!!


----------



## appaloosas

just sitting on chair watching tv and on the computer. great!(sarcastic!) just staring to bucket down outside!a minute ago it was sunny!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Yeah they like their chips to be moist don't they?


YEAH Big and fat.

I like proper chips more than Mc Donalds type ones.

Told you i was hungry hubby might even get a look in tonight 

Must go cook small people tea.


----------



## Lily's Mum

from where I am from -the good old East End of London you can get pie, mash and green gravy - that is food from the gods,,,,but alas one cannot get it from anywhere else... if anyone goes to London or anyone from the smoke visits they have to bring me up pie and mash...


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> from where I am from -the good old East End of London you can get pie, mash and green gravy - that is food from the gods,,,,but alas one cannot get it from anywhere else... if anyone goes to London or anyone from the smoke visits they have to bring me up pie and mash...


Proper ones though not posh mockney ones
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> from where I am from -the good old East End of London you can get pie, mash and green gravy - that is food from the gods,,,,but alas one cannot get it from anywhere else... if anyone goes to London or anyone from the smoke visits they have to bring me up pie and mash...


I go every 3 months..... don't think it would travel too well!!!!! I'll send you it if you send me a box of krispy kreme powdrered cream filled!!!


----------



## Indie

Everytime i go to see my nan i have to have pud,chips and gravy.


----------



## Guest

the only time i will eat mushy peas is with a pie. As in pie n peas. And the peas have to have mint sauce on.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

billyboysmammy said:


> the only time i will eat mushy peas is with a pie. As in pie n peas. And the peas have to have mint sauce on.


ooh, mushy peas!!!!! yum.... I add loads of vinegar to mine!!! yummy!!!!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

I put vinegar on my sprouts, changes the flavour totally, so much nicer. I even converted himself, he hated them before i showed him this trick lol


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> ooh, mushy peas!!!!! yum.... I add loads of vinegar to mine!!! yummy!!!!!


That's how i like mine :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Mushy peas are the bees knees but they dont half make me guff


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Mushy peas are the bees knees but they dont half make me guff


Don't try the sprout suggestion then whatever you do


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Don't try the sprout suggestion then whatever you do


no way would I put vinegar on my sprouts!!

I do put chilli infused vinegar and lots and lots of salt on my pie, mash and green gravy...


----------



## Indie

I'm the only one in our house that will eat mushy peas.


----------



## Nina

Don't like mushy peas, but love Cadbury's choclate buttons melted under the grill.

You do need to place them on some baking foil though, so you can lick the melted choclate. YUM


----------



## Lily's Mum

:


Nina said:


> Don't like mushy peas, but love Cadbury's choclate buttons melted under the grill.
> 
> You do need to place them on some baking foil though, so you can lick the melted choclate. YUM


that is grim


----------



## Guest

Nina said:


> Don't like mushy peas, but love Cadbury's choclate buttons melted under the grill.
> 
> You do need to place them on some baking foil though, so you can lick the melted choclate. YUM


Do you poke them in bananas and bake them too

YUM !!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Do you poke them in bananas and bake them too
> 
> YUM !!!!!!


now bananas and chocolate buttons on a bbq are a different thing


----------



## Shazach

Stop talking about chocolate - I haven't got any


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Stop talking about chocolate - I haven't got any


I still haven't had dinner and am on my 2nd large glass of wine. It could get messy


----------



## candysmum

yum yum apple crumble anyone i just used a whole bag of apples and made crumble and custard.

hubby is happy


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I still haven't had dinner and am on my 2nd large glass of wine. It could get messy


I'm off the alcohol tonight, twisted me back yesterday so od-ing on the painkillers instead, so I'll let you know when your typing gets slurred...:lol::laugh::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am on the vodka tonight - vodka and lime with lots of ice...absolutely yummy


----------



## Indie

I think i am going mad i was just reading a thread about a cat who had had a fall and it's disapeared......


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm off the alcohol tonight, twisted me back yesterday so od-ing on the painkillers instead, so I'll let you know when your typing gets slurred...:lol::laugh::lol:


Have you noticed that ??????? I noticed it myself but thought no one else had.

Attempting to have curry and OH time tonight while sticking my oar in on here.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Indie said:


> I think i am going mad i was just reading a thread about a cat who had had a fall and it's disapeared......


maybe they have deleted the thread - was it getting out of hand?


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Have you noticed that ??????? I noticed it myself but thought no one else had.
> 
> Attempting to have curry and OH time tonight while sticking my oar in on here.


Whats the priority order then?:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Whats the priority order then?:001_tt2:


a large portion


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> a large portion


LMAO, yeah but of which??? :tongue:


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> maybe they have deleted the thread - was it getting out of hand?


Was a bit someone was saying some not very nice things.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> LMAO, yeah but of which??? :tongue:


BOTH


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> a large portion


a large portion of what?:crazy:


----------



## Indie

Does anyone have a flat i could rent for a couple of weeks get me away from this place.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Indie said:


> Does anyone have a flat i could rent for a couple of weeks get me away from this place.


I have a chalet, whereabouts you looking


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> a large portion of what?:crazy:


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> I have a chalet, whereabouts you looking


whereabouts is it. I'm on the phone to hubby and he's telling me i'm not to give in.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> Does anyone have a flat i could rent for a couple of weeks get me away from this place.


What are you needing to get away from Hon, (tell me to mind my own if you'd rather :biggrin


----------



## Lily's Mum

Indie said:


> whereabouts is it. I'm on the phone to hubby and he's telling me i'm not to give in.


It is in Kent, by the sea.


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> What are you needing to get away from Hon, (tell me to mind my own if you'd rather :biggrin


My 16 year old before i throttle her lol


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> It is in Kent, by the sea.


Thankyou very much for the offer but it's a bit to far away, i can't drive so have to rely on Nick.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> My 16 year old before i throttle her lol


Ahh right.......


----------



## Indie

I would send her to her dad's for a while but he lives with me lol so it defeates the object pmsl.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> I would send her to her dad's for a while but he lives with me lol so it defeates the object pmsl.


Lol :lol:

Take a deep beath, and pour some wine - always helps me with any of my problems (no 16 yrs olds, just a 40yr old sister who acts like one!!)


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> Lol :lol:
> 
> Take a deep beath, and pour some wine - always helps me with any of my problems (no 16 yrs olds, just a 40yr old sister who acts like one!!)


Thanks lol i don't drink it would have to be squash


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> Thanks lol i don't drink it would have to be squash


Chocolate then?


----------



## Indie

I will just count to 10 and think about going to visit our new kittens in a few weeks.


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> Chocolate then?


Bless you for trying i'm on a diet well i may sneak some in lol.:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm having a very healthy bottle of Hardy's crest chardonnay!!!!! and some tiranisu ice cream..... making up for eating nothing all day!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am watching Corrie letting my wind blow free


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm having a very healthy bottle of Hardy's crest chardonnay!!!!! and some tiranisu ice cream..... making up for eating nothing all day!!!


sounds like a balanced diet to me, one in each hand 

Just polished off my belly busting indian takeaway :biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm having a very healthy bottle of Hardy's crest chardonnay!!!!! and some tiranisu ice cream..... making up for eating nothing all day!!!


I have no chocolate  and am not drinking tonight 
Although I have had some B&J icecream, so not too bad


----------



## Indie

What is everyone up to tommorow?


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> What is everyone up to tommorow?


Working


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> Working


Oh bummer...:mad2:


----------



## Guest

Dog training if its not too wet.

I get to take him for a nice walk on my own first and then devote a whole hour just to him and me :001_wub:


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Dog training if its not too wet.
> 
> I get to take him for a nice walk on my own first and then devote a whole hour just to him and me :001_wub:


Sounds brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Dog training if its not too wet.
> 
> I get to take him for a nice walk on my own first and then devote a whole hour just to him and me :001_wub:


Lovely, hope he's not having a kevin day!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Looks like we are off to Wicksteed Park tomorrow, the kids and doglet can all let off steam. Then we feed them and wear them out ready for an early night.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Looks like we are off to Wicksteed Park tomorrow, the kids and doglet can all let off steam. Then we feed them and wear them out ready for an early night.


Love it there, will have to meet up in the summer. We are going to camp there again.


----------



## vickie1985

i have to join in and let you all know that im eating white chocolate from asda!! its rather yummy! the milk choc cruch is nice from there too!! 

who needs dairy milk or galaxy when you have good ole asda!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Love it there, will have to meet up in the summer. We are going to camp there again.


That would be ace


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> That would be ace


I wish I lived near too...... sounds fun, dogs, us and a few bottles of wine in a park one summers afternoon!!!!:thumbup::aureola:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I wish I lived near too...... sounds fun, dogs, us and a few bottles of wine in a park one summers afternoon!!!!:thumbup::aureola:


You would love it. It's a small amuesment park too.

Wicksteed Park Family Theme Park, Kettering, Northamptonshire


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> That would be ace


Will let you know when we are going.

Have to check out the Tesco vouchers


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Will let you know when we are going.
> 
> Have to check out the Tesco vouchers


I'm officially Jealous now!!!!

I'm home watching Juno while it blows a gale outside!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I'll get hubby to take our van over and we can have a leo


----------



## Shazach

Has everybody gone to sleep?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just been to check on my sleeping children - they look lovely when asleep


----------



## Shazach

lol, bless. The same can't be said for me :lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> lol, bless. The same can't be said for me :lol:


Bet you sleep like an actress


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Bet you sleep like an actress


??? Only if its one with sticky up hair and dribble....is there a punchline?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> ??? Only if its one with sticky up hair and dribble....is there a punchline?


no punch line - you come across as finely groomed and glamorous thats all


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> no punch line - you come across as finely groomed and glamorous thats all


Now I know you're having a laugh!!!:laugh:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Now I know you're having a laugh!!!:laugh:


Gosh I am being deadly serious - accept a compliment graciously:biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Gosh I am being deadly serious - accept a compliment graciously:biggrin:


Thank you Honey, :biggrin: (but I was serious about the hair and dribble :lol

Hubby's home now with a swollen thumb and twisted ankle, so better go play nice wifey!!


Nite, nite.
Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

Hi all.

Well i thought i would come on here and let you know its taken me all evening but i have completed my assignment for my 3rd exam on my psychology course.

I have a project to do now so i may be calling upon you all to help once i read what i need to know HAHA. 

So now i am off to bed. I am now HALF way through my psychology just need two do 3 more and i am done.  

then i may re read it all 100 times just to make it DOUBLEY sink in.


----------



## Guest

Managed training this morning, rain did not stop play 

Oscar won the "watch" competition 

Just been out and bought my new lead (the one in my other thread)

Am very chuffed with it. If he bites this one he is in BIG trouble. 

Think a trot round the park and a frothy coffee in order this afternoon.

Anyone wanna come


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just come back from Soft Play. I sit drinking lattes and the old man runs around after the kids. Cool. Also whilst there saw a woman who lived near to us but has since moved. She has recently had a new baby so I got to have a cuddle 

Tonight we are having pizzas, salad and wine

Also best bit of news - got a letter from the Local Authority telling me I am getting a pay rise - and it is a good one too - hip hip hooray!!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i thought i would come on here and let you know its taken me all evening but i have completed my assignment for my 3rd exam on my psychology course.
> 
> I have a project to do now so i may be calling upon you all to help once i read what i need to know HAHA.
> 
> So now i am off to bed. I am now HALF way through my psychology just need two do 3 more and i am done.
> 
> then i may re read it all 100 times just to make it DOUBLEY sink in.


I have been trying to give away some Psychology magazines for over a week on the local freecycle. I had an email asking me for my address, I asked for a number to contact them on and no word since, then another emailed and gave me number to ring which I did, arranged collection ( as very heavy) and no sign since. Going to put them in bin I think it's easier.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Managed training this morning, rain did not stop play
> 
> Oscar won the "watch" competition
> 
> Just been out and bought my new lead (the one in my other thread)
> 
> Am very chuffed with it. If he bites this one he is in BIG trouble.
> 
> Think a trot round the park and a frothy coffee in order this afternoon.
> 
> Anyone wanna come


Yes please, am I too late? 
Well done Oscar, Good Boy!! :thumbup:



Lily's Mum said:


> Just come back from Soft Play. I sit drinking lattes and the old man runs around after the kids. Cool. Also whilst there saw a woman who lived near to us but has since moved. She has recently had a new baby so I got to have a cuddle
> 
> Tonight we are having pizzas, salad and wine
> 
> Also best bit of news - got a letter from the Local Authority telling me I am getting a pay rise - and it is a good one too - hip hip hooray!!


Well done you, nice surprise! All I got in the post was junk and a bank statement
O/h went shopping though and brought back cookies, so just polished them off with me cuppa


----------



## Guest

My Hubby has just come back from shopping with my favourite, Bakewell Tart and red Roses.


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> My Hubby has just come back from shopping with my favourite, Bakewell Tart and red Roses.


Lucky you :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Just come back from Soft Play. I sit drinking lattes and the old man runs around after the kids. Cool. Also whilst there saw a woman who lived near to us but has since moved. She has recently had a new baby so I got to have a cuddle
> 
> Tonight we are having pizzas, salad and wine
> 
> Also best bit of news - got a letter from the Local Authority telling me I am getting a pay rise - and it is a good one too - hip hip hooray!!


That has to be worth a celebration !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Shazach

Pamela said:


> My Hubby has just come back from shopping with my favourite, Bakewell Tart and red Roses.


MMMmmmmm, Bakewell tart.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am in the money, in the money!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yes please, am I too late?
> Well done Oscar, Good Boy!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well done you, nice surprise! All I got in the post was junk and a bank statement
> O/h went shopping though and brought back cookies, so just polished them off with me cuppa


It poured down so stayed put, already braved the rain and wind for training this morning


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I am in the money, in the money!!!


I'm sure it still not as much you deserve, but nice to get some reward 
Treat yourself to a lottery ticket, you never know it might be your day for windfalls xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have bought myself some new jeans and am gonna go get some new boots tomorrow


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I have bought myself some new jeans and am gonna go get some new boots tomorrow


What did you go for, straight, boot cut, skinny, etc? I need new jeans and can't decide what to get.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> What did you go for, straight, boot cut, skinny, etc? I need new jeans and can't decide what to get.


I went for boot cut... gosh I love shopping


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I went for boot cut... gosh I love shopping


Depends who I'm with....my o/h or my sister, hate it. My best mate or just me and the credit card, love it :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am in the money, in the money!!!


About time !!!!!

Have they FINALLY realised what a fantastic and demanding thing you people do


----------



## Indie

Evening everyone


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> Evening everyone


Evening Indie


----------



## Izzie999

Evening all,

Hope everyone has had a Suuuuuuper Saturday, what with payrises and bakewell tarts sounds like you have!

I had a lovely day visited my first Swiss cat show and really enjoyed it, now know I will cope with the shows over here.Saw lots of stunning cats and managed not to abuse the credit cards on the stalls lol.

Finished the day off with a lovely roastie dinner so a happy bunny tonight.

Izzie


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have bought myself some new jeans and am gonna go get some new boots tomorrow


Are you at Newark Tomorrow??
DT


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> Evening Indie


Hiya how's it going


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you at Newark Tomorrow??
> DT


Are you gorgeous?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Are you gorgeous?


yes I am, thanks for asking :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Are you gorgeous?


Diamond in the rough as it happens! yep i'll be there!


----------



## Sampuppy

Lily's Mum said:


> Just come back from Soft Play. I sit drinking lattes and the old man runs around after the kids. Cool. Also whilst there saw a woman who lived near to us but has since moved. She has recently had a new baby so I got to have a cuddle
> 
> Tonight we are having pizzas, salad and wine
> 
> Also best bit of news - got a letter from the Local Authority telling me I am getting a pay rise - and it is a good one too - hip hip hooray!!


So happy for you - wonder if we'll get a pay rise this year?? hope so  glad you went and treated yourself - you deserve it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Evenin All !!!!!!

Tacos for dinner and am already 2 glasses os wine down (had enough of the kids so thought i would start early)

OH is threatening to go out so i may have a guilt free evening on PF (fingers crossed) 

If he doen't i really must go and do wifey stuff so may be leaving early


----------



## Shazach

Just let Zach out in the garden, it's a calm evening, the lambs are bleating and pheasants screeching in the field behind and two ducks are getting loved up.  And oh has gone to pick up the takeaway


----------



## Indie

On my own apart from 2 out of 3 kids that is, OH has gone to work.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Just let Zach out in the garden, it's a calm evening, the lambs are bleating and pheasants screeching in the field behind and two ducks are getting loved up.  And oh has gone to pick up the takeaway


Who the heck are you "snow white" ??????


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Who the heck are you "snow white" ??????


Yup!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yup!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


FAiry Muff 

Am deciding wether to post a ranty thread or not.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> FAiry Muff
> 
> Am deciding wether to post a ranty thread or not.


On what?
Do you think the sib husky pup ones are a wind up??


----------



## King dog

Its night time theres teenagers going around and making a lot of noise


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> On what?
> Do you think the sib husky pup ones are a wind up??


Probably not regretfully, i called in Noush. I saw a guy in the pet store today buying a book on Shar peis and a box of Bakers puppy food. The assistant politely asked him if he was getting a puppy to which he replied they got it yesterday. She asked him if the Bakers was what the breeder was feeding and he said yes  then she tried to advise him to consider a change because of the skin problems etc and he was really offhand. IDIOTS :mad2:

No i was gonna post about people being advised to see expensive behaviourists and psychologists to "resolve" normal puppy behaviour.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Probably not regretfully, i called in Noush. I saw a guy in the pet store today buying a book on Shar peis and a box of Bakers puppy food. The assistant politely asked him if he was getting a puppy to which he replied they got it yesterday. She asked him if the Bakers was what the breeder was feeding and he said yes  then she tried to advise him to consider a change because of the skin problems etc and he was really offhand. IDIOTS :mad2:
> 
> No i was gonna post about people being advised to see expensive behaviourists and psychologists to "resolve" normal puppy behaviour.


I'm just hoping it's a youngster and theres a parent to add some sense/reality.
Good on the pet store owner for trying though.
Haven't found that thread yet...off to have a looksy.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Diamond in the rough as it happens! yep i'll be there!


how will I know its you?


----------



## Guest

I wear my gucci watch!!! you'll just have to ask everyone the time! You can do the same!


----------



## Sophiex

Evening all.  

Today, my mum decided to fish out the thermometer to check I wasn't going to explode with heat and presented me with a fever scan that she used to use when I was a baby. I'm 20 now! I don't know if it even works properly. Who keeps these things for such a long time?? She gives away my old teddies, throws out old toys but keeps a fever scan? :skep:



P.S. you'll be pleased to know that I am probably not going to explode and I think I shall live to see another day! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I wear my gucci watch!!! you'll just have to ask everyone the time! You can do the same!


Isn't it supposed to be a red carnation in your lapel. There again carnations smell of wee so maybe not


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a red carnation in your lapel. There again carnations smell of wee so maybe not


Can't afford red carnations - will a yellow daffodil do?


----------



## Shazach

King dog said:


> Its night time theres teenagers going around and making a lot of noise


Oh dear, hope they've gone by now 



Sophiex said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Today, my mum decided to fish out the thermometer to check I wasn't going to explode with heat and presented me with a fever scan that she used to use when I was a baby. I'm 20 now! I don't know if it even works properly. Who keeps these things for such a long time?? She gives away my old teddies, throws out old toys but keeps a fever scan? :skep:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you'll be pleased to know that I am probably not going to explode and I think I shall live to see another day! :thumbup:


Phew, I was worried there for a sec :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Indie

Just read the Sibe thread, we can't let Bandit off the lead he would be gone.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> Just read the Sibe thread, we can't let Bandit off the lead he would be gone.


Mmm, worried about that op. Doesn't seem to be answering though.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Just read the Sibe thread, we can't let Bandit off the lead he would be gone.


Did you read the OPs other thread it's even more scarey.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Did you read the OPs other thread it's even more scarey.


Yes, thats why I'm worried


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't afford red carnations - will a yellow daffodil do?


Still think they smell a bit of wee.

What about a nice sprig of Freesias ???? or a rolled up newspaper like the spys in films :biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

whats going on peeps


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> whats going on peeps


two threads from a newbie, dog training (dog training) and sleep time (health & nutr.). have a read....


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> whats going on peeps


Not much.

How are you, spent all your cash yet?

I bought that expensive training lead today (haven't stopped going on about it yet)


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Still think they smell a bit of wee.
> 
> What about a nice sprig of Freesias ???? or a rolled up newspaper like the spys in films :biggrin:


Love freesias, had them in my wedding bouquet....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Love freesias, had them in my wedding bouquet....


one of my favourites


----------



## Lily's Mum

Telly is boring tonight. Lets have a right laugh.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Telly is boring tonight. Lets have a right laugh.


Are you going to post a picture of yourself?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you going to post a picture of yourself?


Not the ones with the tassels please they are all over RedHotMrs.co.uk.

I posted my picture earlier quickly so no one would notice.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Not the ones with the tassels please they are all over RedHotMrs.co.uk.
> 
> I posted my picture earlier quickly so no one would notice.


Where, where???? off to look at the post pic thread just in case.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you going to post a picture of yourself?


you go first


----------



## Shazach

Found it, sort of what I thought but pictured you with long hair (probably because of Oscar's ears - and yes I know that makes absolutely no sense!!!)
like your pic.


----------



## Indie

I daren't post my pic i'd break the site pmsl. Shazach sorry about hi jacking the husky thread.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> I daren't post my pic i'd break the site pmsl. Shazach sorry about hi jacking the husky thread.


I think we are back on track now with your help. Just think the more we can inform this OP the better.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Found it, sort of what I thought but pictured you with long hair (probably because of Oscar's ears - and yes I know that makes absolutely no sense!!!)
> like your pic.


Makes perfect sense :biggrin:

I would love long hair but my hair is too fine.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> I daren't post my pic i'd break the site pmsl. Shazach sorry about hi jacking the husky thread.


re. piccy - me too :lol:



rainy said:


> I think we are back on track now with your help. Just think the more we can inform this OP the better.


hehe, you speak perfectly for me too!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> re. piccy - me too :lol:
> 
> hehe, you speak perfectly for me too!!


Soz, we are just soooooo "in tune"


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> re. piccy - me too :lol:
> 
> hehe, you speak perfectly for me too!!


Lol my hair is a bit shocking for some as well.


----------



## Guest

Just read Shazs reply on the Sibe thread and am wondering how long it will be before Oscar "presents" me with a dead thing.


I never thought about it when i chose a gundog but it is kind of inevitable and i have a proper phobia of dead animals. We have terrible Mixy in our local area too so it is GOING TO HAPPEN.


What the hell am i going to do


----------



## Lily's Mum

Come on everyone post your pics


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Makes perfect sense :biggrin:
> 
> I would love long hair but my hair is too fine.


:biggrin:

Lily's mum thinks I'm glamorous, and as usual she's absolutely right, which makes me think how do we picture each other??

Rainy reminds me of my friend Sam, so i sort of crossed her with Sam and Oscar, therefore a slim, petite woman with long fair hair.
Rona's a matriach, so a stately (in bearing) woman with a kind face.
Lily's Mum should have big bosoms and a big grin.
DT - is harder to imagine, probably a forthright woman who I can't imagine wearing a skirt.
BillyBoy's Mamma - i've seen pics of so thats cheating.
Indie - not formed a picture yet.....

What's your images of all then?


----------



## Lily's Mum

DT - short, grey but coloured hair. Tall and rotund.

Rainy - petite with a big personality and pretty face

Shazach - attractive with red cheeks and curly hair

Rona - frizzy red hair, tall and skinny wears glasses


How am I doing?


----------



## Guest

Shaz - Despite my jokes i think you are slim but not thin (curvy). Short dark hair with lively eyes and good skin

Lilys Mum - Is my secret twin so i know what she looks like

Rona - Yep kind face and gentle

DT - Can't get MArgaret Thatcher out of my head for some reason 

Indie - Petite and very pretty


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Just read Shazs reply on the Sibe thread and am wondering how long it will be before Oscar "presents" me with a dead thing.
> 
> I never thought about it when i chose a gundog but it is kind of inevitable and i have a proper phobia of dead animals. We have terrible Mixy in our local area too so it is GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> What the hell am i going to do


Red never actually brought me anything back, the worst thing was the first time he caught something we dragged him off before he'd killed it, so then oh (thank god he was there) had to finish it, that was a mixy rabbit.
My advice is, if they get something, let them finish it because if you don't it'll die from the shock anyway and that'll be slower 
Zach's already started mousing, or he had before the exercise ban thing...

The only thing Red did ever bring me was an already dead rabbit with it's entrails dangling


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Red never actually brought me anything back, the worst thing was the first time he caught something we dragged him off before he'd killed it, so then oh (thank god he was there) had to finish it, that was a mixy rabbit.
> My advice is, if they get something, let them finish it because if you don't it'll die from the shock anyway and that'll be slower
> Zach's already started mousing, or he had before the exercise ban thing...
> 
> The only thing Red did ever bring me was an already dead rabbit with it's entrails dangling


See you have just described several nightmares for me.

The mouse thing is the worse as that is my main phobia. It stems from my brother chasing me with dead mice when i was little (i still love him but he was horrid).

I have had to deal with it because of my old cat being a fantastic mouser but cats don't expect you to "deal" with there kills they just leave them for you.


----------



## Lily's Mum

my cats have left decapitated frogs in my garden,,,


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> my cats have left decapitated frogs in my garden,,,


Yeah our old Tabby used to decapitate pairs of rats and leave them on the front lawn.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Yeah our old Tabby used to decapitate pairs of rats and leave them on the front lawn.


they are great aint they our pets?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Come on everyone post your pics


I'll be brave......(although I have been selective :lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> DT - short, grey but coloured hair. Tall and rotund.
> 
> Rainy - petite with a big personality and pretty face
> 
> Shazach - attractive with red cheeks and curly hair
> 
> Rona - frizzy red hair, tall and skinny wears glasses
> 
> How am I doing?


Definately not petite (curvy but not rubenesque)


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Shaz - Despite my jokes i think you are slim but not thin (curvy). Short dark hair with lively eyes and good skin
> 
> Lilys Mum - Is my secret twin so i know what she looks like
> 
> Rona - Yep kind face and gentle
> 
> DT - Can't get MArgaret Thatcher out of my head for some reason
> 
> Indie - Petite and very pretty


Height wise i'm petite lol but not my width and i wouldn't say i'm very pretty quite the opposite for a chubby girl lol.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I'll be brave......(although I have been selective :lol
> 
> View attachment 18852


well I have got you spot on haven't I?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> well I have got you spot on haven't I?


Only on that day!!! Note - the bruise on the arm, thats more typically of me - clumsy me walked into a door two days before :lol:
Normally I'm a jeans and fleece lass :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

My OH is taking my picture now!!!! all will be revealed shortly.!
DT

He's taken it! I am trying to download it!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Only on that day!!! Note - the bruise on the arm, thats more typically of me - clumsy me walked into a door two days before :lol:
> Normally I'm a jeans and fleece lass :biggrin:


Yes but remember its not the wrapping its what is inside,,,you looked beautiful in your dress,,,how long ago was that taken?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'll be brave......(although I have been selective :lol
> 
> View attachment 18852


WOW:001_tt2:  :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> My OH is taking my picture now!!!! all will be revealed shortly.!
> DT


will it match my description


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> WOW:001_tt2:  :devil:


come on grandad show us ya boat race


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Yes but remember its not the wrapping its what is inside,,,you looked beautiful in your dress,,,how long ago was that taken?


Thanks, only dress I own!! Last september and one dress size ago!!!

Your turn.....:devil:


----------



## Guest

ok here goes

View attachment 18854


View attachment 18855


Sorry that took me ages.

My hair is short now and i am thinner.


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> ok here goes
> 
> View attachment 18854
> 
> 
> View attachment 18855
> 
> 
> Sorry that took me ages.
> 
> My hair is short now and i am thinner.


You don't to be thinner you look very nice there.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Here you go,,me after a few at our do last week


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> WOW:001_tt2:  :devil:


What is it with men and wedding dresses ????

I have never been chatted up sooo much as i was on my wedding day.

My brother in law (who is usually really not like that at all) nearly got himself in all sorts of trouble.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'll be brave......(although I have been selective :lol
> 
> View attachment 18852


Beautiful but i can imagine you in wellies more. Did you have some on under your dress


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> ok here goes
> 
> View attachment 18854
> 
> 
> View attachment 18855
> 
> 
> Sorry that took me ages.
> 
> My hair is short now and i am thinner.


you are a pretty lady


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> Here you go,,me after a few at our do last week


Very pretty


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> ok here goes
> 
> View attachment 18854
> 
> 
> View attachment 18855
> 
> 
> Sorry that took me ages.
> 
> My hair is short now and i am thinner.


You're braver than me, you show your face!!! You look lovely.

Whats the betting we don't get anything from DT and Lily's Mum? And Rona's gone v. quiet tonight.....

Indie - your turn :biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Beautiful but i can imagine you in wellies more. Did you have some on under your dress


Yes!!!! I really did, we went down to the lake for piccies and I swapped for wellies!!
:lol::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Whats the betting we don't get anything from DT and Lily's Mum? And Rona's gone v. quiet tonight.....
> 
> Indie - your turn :biggrin:


eat your words luv I have posted mine...


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> You're braver than me, you show your face!!! You look lovely.
> 
> Whats the betting we don't get anything from DT and Lily's Mum? And Rona's gone v. quiet tonight.....
> 
> Indie - your turn :biggrin:


No chance lol i take a horrid picture.


----------



## Guest

A picture of me - just taken - had about six inches of on thursday and it's taking some getting used too!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Here you go,,me after a few at our do last week


That is NOTHING like i imagined :lol::lol::lol:

Good job i'm a meat and 2 veg lady or you could be in trouble


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Here you go,,me after a few at our do last week


Gosh, not what I imagined at all, lucky husband! :biggrin:

PS - i'm eating my words as we speak.... :lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> A picture of me - just taken - had about six inches of on thursday and it's taking some getting used too!


turn around luv - full monty please


----------



## Shazach

DoubleTrouble said:


> A picture of me - just taken - had about six inches of on thursday and it's taking some getting used too!


Hehe, Cousin it!!! No, sort of what I was thinking :biggrin:



Indie said:


> No chance lol i take a horrid picture.


You have to now - we all have!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> turn around luv - full monty please


Yeah, come on show us your mug.

:biggrin:

I think Shaz is cheating too


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

We posting pics??????? what type????


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Here you go,,me after a few at our do last week


oooh lil ah love ya gone all woody:devil:  rrr: rrr:


----------



## Lily's Mum

is DT having the front taken now


----------



## Guest

Just realised one of the pictures i posted is not me it's my MUM

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

I meant to post this one


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> is DT having the front taken now


is she widescreen


----------



## Indie

Don't laugh then i don't do this very often
Me when my hair is done properly









and now it needs cutting and doing again


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Just realised one of the pictures i posted is not me it's my MUM
> 
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> I meant to post this one
> 
> View attachment 18858


you look how I imagined!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Yeah, come on show us your mug.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I think Shaz is cheating too


Seriously if I post my picture it will be a security breach!


----------



## Indie

Please don't all run away lol


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Please don't all run away lol


I LOVE pink hair. You are a true Rubenesque babe xx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seriously if I post my picture it will be a security breach!


And my mug is that ugly i'd break the camera!!! and we can't afford another!
DT


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> I LOVE pink hair. You are a true Rubenesque babe xx


pink hair moment what is one of those lol


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Just realised one of the pictures i posted is not me it's my MUM
> 
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> I meant to post this one
> 
> View attachment 18858


You have a very young looking Mum xx



Indie said:


> Don't laugh then i don't do this very often
> Me when my hair is done properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now it needs cutting and doing again


Love the pink streak, if I was braver I'd get a deep red streak :biggrin:

Miss Sunny - your turn... although I think I've seen one of you before?


----------



## Lily's Mum

this is a good night - drunk all the wine think the disaronno needs a bashing


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> DT - short, grey but coloured hair. Tall and rotund.
> 
> Rainy - petite with a big personality and pretty face
> 
> Shazach - attractive with red cheeks and curly hair
> 
> Rona - frizzy red hair, tall and skinny wears glasses
> 
> How am I doing?


Nowhere near, there is a way on the forum that you can see a picture of me but you will have to hunt for it


----------



## Shazach

rona said:


> Nowhere near, there is a way on the forum that you can see a picture of me but you will have to hunt for it


I hope it's not that post a pic thread - its sooo long, I'll never find it!!!


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> pink hair moment what is one of those lol


Rubens was a painter who painted *very *Beautiful full figured ladies (rubenesque)


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

This was me a couple of years ago....drunkety drunk!!! (for a change)!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I hope it's not that post a pic thread - its sooo long, I'll never find it!!!


No, it's hidden better than that


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> This was me a couple of years ago....drunkety drunk!!! (for a change)!!!


You look exactly like a friend of mine, it's uncanny.

You look how you come across too.


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Rubens was a painter who painted *very *Beautiful full figured ladies (rubenesque)


Ahhhhhh i see i think lol. I did loose 4 stone at one time but had a bad couple of years lately so it all piled back on, but i am trying to loose it again at the moment.


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> This was me a couple of years ago....drunkety drunk!!! (for a change)!!!


Yes, thats how you should look!!! Well done for getting it right!!! :ciappa:
You look happy :biggrin:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

sorry, that's my ugly sister....this is me.........


----------



## Indie

LittleMissSunshine said:


> This was me a couple of years ago....drunkety drunk!!! (for a change)!!!


Very pretty


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> No, it's hidden better than that


Come on Rona post a pic


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> Ahhhhhh i see i think lol. I did loose 4 stone at one time but had a bad couple of years lately so it all piled back on, but i am trying to loose it again at the moment.


Rubenesque is a compliment woman!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

You are all beautiful women,,,very priveleged to have met you all


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Ahhhhhh i see i think lol. I did loose 4 stone at one time but had a bad couple of years lately so it all piled back on, but i am trying to loose it again at the moment.


Whatever makes you happy hun 

I lost quite a bit after having my babies on Neris and Indias Idiotproof diet and it seems to be staying of for now.


----------



## Indie

This is my eldest daughter, who doesn't take after me lol








Apparently my husband looks like Jason Stathem as well the actor


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

you scrub up good too Lil!!!:thumbup: I gave you rep for that one!!!xxx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> You are all beautiful women,,,very priveleged to have met you all


You have started on the hard liquor haven't you??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> You have started on the hard liquor haven't you??


and why not??????:thumbsup::lol:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> sorry, that's my ugly sister....this is me.........


WoW i think i body doubled for that photo


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> This is my eldest daughter, who doesn't take after me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my husband looks like Jason Stathem as well the actor


What a sweetie


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> You are all beautiful women,,,very priveleged to have met you all


Ditto. Bless you Lily's Mum, well put 



Indie said:


> This is my eldest daughter, who doesn't take after me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my husband looks like Jason Stathem as well the actor


She has very striking nice eyes 

Rona????


----------



## Indie

All 3 have got their dad's blue eyes, mine are brown


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

she is a very pretty girl!!!!!!

and yes Rainy, I think ou may have been the double for that one, remember I picked you up in my helicopter for that shoot, in Barbados........


----------



## Guest

Am feeling the love in the room tonight.

Big group Hug (DT you can shake hands if you feel more comfy with that, Bordie you can get in the middle)
xxxx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Am feeling the love in the room tonight.
> 
> Big group Hug (DT you can shake hands if you feel more comfy with that, Bordie you can get in the middle)
> xxxx


LMAO - Ok but can we make Bordie put his arms/hands in the air - I don't trust him!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Indie

So how tall is everyone i'm a teeny weeny 5ft 3 inch


----------



## Lily's Mum

Right , I am a bit pi$$ed but lets make a pact,,okay


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> LMAO - Ok but can we make Bordie put his arms/hands in the air - I don't trust him!! :lol::lol:


Spoilsport


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Am feeling the love in the room tonight.
> 
> Big group Hug (DT you can shake hands if you feel more comfy with that, Bordie you can get in the middle)
> xxxx


he'd LOVE that!!!!!! where is the handsome old devil???


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Right , I am a bit pi$$ed but lets make a pact,,okay


Okayyy (slightly nervous)


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> So how tall is everyone i'm a teeny weeny 5ft 3 inch


better hold your nose then, all those armpits


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Right , I am a bit pi$$ed but lets make a pact,,okay


mmmmm????????? go on..........


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> better hold your nose then, all those armpits


PMSL


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> So how tall is everyone i'm a teeny weeny 5ft 3 inch


5ft 5 but i look taller 

This is a rubens, i love it.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Okayyy (slightly nervous)


what pact/....... will i end up apologising again????:scared::thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Lets make a date and we all have to meet up...


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> PMSL


Ok i am going to be brave enough to ask what the hell is

PMSL i have no idea.

I thought LOL was people referring to my name as some people call me Lol, it was only recently i sussed it


----------



## Indie

This is her prom night last year i balled my eyes out lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Lets make a date and we all have to meet up...


I think Wicksteed is a good idea/

Right where is everyone?


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Ok i am going to be brave enough to ask what the hell is
> 
> PMSL i have no idea.
> 
> I thought LOL was people referring to my name as some people call me Lol, it was only recently i sussed it


P***s myself laughing.


----------



## Indie

I will have to bow out of a meet up sorry, i'm not very good in crowds, and am still a newbie really lol.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> I think Wicksteed is a good idea/
> 
> Right where is everyone?


I'm across the water........I can do it if it's 11th June-16th June or early september.........


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Ok i am going to be brave enough to ask what the hell is
> 
> PMSL i have no idea.
> 
> I thought LOL was people referring to my name as some people call me Lol, it was only recently i sussed it


pmsl - peed(!) myself laughing
lmao - laughed my ar*e off (i had to ask that one too!)
rofl - rolling on floor laughing



rainy said:


> I think Wicksteed is a good idea/
> 
> Right where is everyone?


MILES away!!!


----------



## Guest

Code:







Indie said:


> P***s myself laughing.


Ahhha !!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Christmas time in London


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> Christmas time in London


I can def do early-mid december.........


----------



## Shazach

Time for my bed now anyway peeps, Nite, nite :Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm across the water........I can do it if it's 11th June-16th June or early september.........


I could do early September. We could do a camp or we could do a girly weekend at Centreparcs and leave the families behind or somewhere in the middle of everyone???


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I could do early September. We could do a camp or we could do a girly weekend at Centreparcs and leave the families behind or somewhere in the middle of everyone???


Sherwood forest - but we'd have to go to the spa - it's my favorite!!!
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sherwood forest - but we'd have to go to the spa - it's my favorite!!!
> DT


I live near the Elvedon one, it's fantastic.

I could do December :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have been to both Centre Parcs and I love Elvedon - it we make out we are preggers we get into the spa for free


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> I have been to both Centre Parcs and I love Elvedon - it we make out we are preggers we get into the spa for free


I went to Sherwood forest when I was about 14 but hated it because I was an evil teenager....... I'd love to go back though!!! we bringing partners?


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I went to Sherwood forest when I was about 14 but hated it because I was an evil teenager....... I'd love to go back though!!! we bringing partners?


no partners - just your dogs lol


----------



## Guest

you lot decide. Catch up tomorrow. Night xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

me going to bed too, me very tired


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> no partners - just your dogs lol


they make far more sense!!! though not possible, I'll be flyin!!!


----------



## Guest

morning! I'm back! lol

Had yesterday off as i was visiting family 

How is everyone?

Whats this abotut a meetup? - i'm game, if the invite extends to me lol, would need notice to organise childcare though as i'm a one parent family


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> morning! I'm back! lol
> 
> Had yesterday off as i was visiting family
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Whats this abotut a meetup? - i'm game, if the invite extends to me lol, would need notice to organise childcare though as i'm a one parent family


Of course you are. We are talking September or December so a while off yet.


Just can't think of a central place. Where are you??


----------



## Guest

wiltshire. 

We have the longleat centreparcs here too.. as another suggestion!

I have family that live in norfolk too, so can easily get to elveden.


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> wiltshire.
> 
> We have the longleat centreparcs here too.. as another suggestion!
> 
> I have family that live in norfolk too, so can easily get to elveden.


Lilys Mum is not that far from Elvedon either.

What about anyone else. How about sunny Thetford Forest ??

If we went early December it would be quite cheap and my sister goes all the time so i can probably get a discount code off her ??


----------



## turkeylad

billyboysmammy said:


> just a quickie as i'm waiting for the tumble dryer to finish so Daughter can go to the school disco!
> 
> Right will be on later lol, ive been a busy bee today!
> 
> More than can be said for billy! He has point blank refused walks today! the reason - its raining!! ARGH!
> 
> Dragged him down the street then gave up and he sat on the buggy board - doh!


You mean you take that poor baby out if its raining!! My Bocek 4 years old will only tiptoe round the garden if it raining - dont know how he would cope if we ever had to come back to uk.ut:


----------



## turkeylad

rainy said:


> Of course you are. We are talking September or December so a while off yet.
> 
> 
> Just can't think of a central place. Where are you??


Why dont you all come out to Turkey?


----------



## Indie

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Guest

turkeylad said:


> Why dont you all come out to Turkey?


I warned you of that when you was going on about how hot is was the other day.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Afternoon everyone


Afternoon. Whatcha up to ?


----------



## Indie

Nothing much, just going to have some dinner and then the wonderfull Grand Prix is on at 1


----------



## Indie

Found out today my daughters 16 year old friend had twin boys on Friday 13th.:blushing:


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Nothing much, just going to have some dinner and then the wonderfull Grand Prix is on at 1


I suspect that is what my OH will be watching while i take the sprogs to a Soft play party


----------



## Indie

Drives me mad lol, i keep teasing Nick cause i no who won.


----------



## 3 red dogs

is it just the highlights that are on a 1pm hun, or is it the whole race??


----------



## Indie

It's the whole race.


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh cool, thats my afternoon taken care of then, the shower can fix itself and the run to the dump will have to wait!!


----------



## Indie

I no who won. lol


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> I no who won. lol


That's mean


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> oh cool, thats my afternoon taken care of then, the shower can fix itself and the run to the dump will have to wait!!


My Hubby can't believe his luck, i am taking the kids out so he gets to watch the whole thing in peace


----------



## Indie

No such luck for my OH lol i can't go anywhere without the car and i can't drive.


----------



## Sophiex

Hello everyone.  How's it going?


----------



## Indie

Sophiex said:


> Hello everyone.  How's it going?


Hiya ok thankyou


----------



## Lily's Mum

My Hubby got up early this morning to watch it live.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> My Hubby got up early this morning to watch it live.


He's keen


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> He's keen


Yes he is. He is a great fan of Motorsport.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Yes he is. He is a great fan of Motorsport.


Mine too. Much better than Football


----------



## Indie

Nick only just got in from work an hour before it started so that's why he' watching it now.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Ewwww can't stand F1.....luckily himself isn't in to it either, but he does like MotoGP, WSB etc, don't mind watching that though it's more fun 

I'm home alone at the mo, he's out having a blat on his bike with a group of 30 mates LOL


----------



## Indie

No i'm not a fan of any of it lol.


----------



## Kathryn1

Good Afternoon Everyone, just been shopping to morrisons, had a lovely cornbeef crusty cob for lunch and cooking a nice roast chicken tea later. 

I am a fan of the F1 but not so much i would watch it!!!


----------



## Indie

I have no choice lol, Nick and David watch it and when my dad comes round i ahve no chance. Just put a pic up of one of our jellybeans see if people can tell me what colour/type they reckon it might be.


----------



## Lily's Mum

What a fantastic outcome for the Brits at todays F1. Good for my local area too.

Hope you have all had good days. 

We have been in the gardens - been weeding, digging and cleaning my pots...next weekend all being well gonna do some planting and seeding...

What are you all up to tonight?


----------



## Indie

Lovely day here. I have been sitting in the garden this afternoon talking to next door. The dogs went for a walk and Bandit ended up in the river.


----------



## Kathryn1

Im just bathing the boys, then putting them to bed and then going to cook a nice roast dinner for me and my O/H. 

Maybe watch a film or just watch sunday tv


----------



## vickie1985

afternoon all!

hope everyones had a good day!!
i got a sore throat singing on LIPS, but im still singing lol i cant stop myself!


----------



## Indie

After the kids have had a bath 2 of our pooches are having a bath and their faces done.


----------



## Guest

I have had a hideous afternoon at a party in a crummy soft play. It started with the toilets being Out of order when we arrived and ended up with me being VERY stroppy to some poor 16 year old because i had just had enough of the rubbish service. 


I have a headache and have promises my hubby a haircut tonight . Just want get the kids to bed and flop. Hubby is cooking me a nice dinner though.


----------



## Shazach

Evening all. Me tired after lots of fresh air 
Took Zach to our local NT park and showed him the deer, he wasn't very intrested in them more in their poo! Lol. Met an 11yr old GSD with cancer, 4 little yappy dogs, not sure what flavour, but sweet, a 6mth old GR and a 21mth old vizla. The 6mth old GR slobbered all over my hand and then it stunk of poo so not only my Zach that does that then :lol:

Then came home and planted spinach. 
Sleepy and hungry now. Has everybody else enjoyed the sunshine?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all. Me tired after lots of fresh air
> Took Zach to our local NT park and showed him the deer, he wasn't very intrested in them more in their poo! Lol. Met an 11yr old GSD with cancer, 4 little yappy dogs, not sure what flavour, but sweet, a 6mth old GR and a 21mth old vizla. The 6mth old GR slobbered all over my hand and then it stunk of poo so not only my Zach that does that then :lol:
> 
> Then came home and planted spinach.
> Sleepy and hungry now. Has everybody else enjoyed the sunshine?
> 
> Sh x


you missed my post before yours then


----------



## Lily's Mum

Talking of walking dogs,,,we came across a cross between a Jack Russell and Shitzu - was only a pup but OMG it was so sweet - wagged his tail so much surprised it never fell off.

Anyone else seen one of them?


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I have had a hideous afternoon at a party in a crummy soft play. It started with the toilets being Out of order when we arrived and ended up with me being VERY stroppy to some poor 16 year old because i had just had enough of the rubbish service.
> 
> I have a headache and have promises my hubby a haircut tonight . Just want get the kids to bed and flop. Hubby is cooking me a nice dinner though.





rainy said:


> you missed my post before yours then


Yes Hun, Sorry:frown:, you must have posted as I was writing, then my laptop had a little tizzy!

Hope your nice dinner makes up for it  Have you got a nice pud for afters?


----------



## Guest

I have decided this is my plan for tonight

YouTube - Sexual Healing


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I have decided this is my plan for tonight
> 
> YouTube - Sexual Healing


Thought you'd got a headache!!!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Talking of walking dogs,,,we came across a cross between a Jack Russell and Shitzu - was only a pup but OMG it was so sweet - wagged his tail so much surprised it never fell off.
> 
> Anyone else seen one of them?


Nope! But didn't want to ignore your post!!!:blush:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Thought you'd got a headache!!!


Ironically It is actually the best cure  It's to do with endorphine releases i think.

I have never seen a cross like that either Lilys Mum


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Ironically It is actually the best cure  It's to do with endorphine releases i think.
> 
> I have never seen a cross like that either Lilys Mum


Must be why i never get headaches :lol::devil::lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Must be why i never get headaches :lol::devil::lol:


I never did til i had kids


----------



## Lily's Mum

Modern living gives one headaches


----------



## Little-moomin

I feel so low and just want to sleep..


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Modern living gives one headaches


You are not wrong there  and this particular soft play is modern living at it's worse)..

Cut Hubbys hair so he is all handsome again and had a nice dinner so feeling bit more human (plus 2 large glasses of wine)


----------



## Guest

Leah-Pardo said:


> I feel so low and just want to sleep..


Anything you want to chat about or just a bad day ????


----------



## Little-moomin

It is really not very worth me low about, just about dogs and stuff, i have been a bit bored over the last year and i am waiting for the day we can move to the country and i can get my dog  that is what i look forward too!


----------



## Guest

Leah-Pardo said:


> It is really not very worth me low about, just about dogs and stuff, i have been a bit bored over the last year and i am waiting for the day we can move to the country and i can get my dog  that is what i look forward too!


I waited 22 years to own my own dog. Then did the most stupid thing and bought one from a petshop when i first lived with my OH.

It was a lovely collie/sheperd cross but unfortunately had so many health and behavioural issues (due to being badly bred) she had to be PTS 

It was then another 14 years before i could bring myself to go through it again and got my cocker spaniel Oscar in January. It was worth the wait 

Have you thought about offering to walk someone elses dog for them?? You get a part time dog while you wait for your own


----------



## Lily's Mum

I waited 40 years to get my dream dog.


----------



## Indie

Grrrrrr teenagers, been telling my 16 year old to go for a flippin bath for the past hour it's now to late to do the 2 dogs so will have to be done tommorow.


----------



## Ducky

man iv been fairly bored today. 

fairly rubbish weekend in general to be honest. it was meant to be my works leaving night last night, but i was home by 9.30pm because the guys i work with are jobbies(insert stronger word if u wish). basically they came and ate their dinner then went home, without even actually saying goodbye (or particularly talking to me at all, all night). what a send off. cheers lads! 

oh well, at least i'll be having fun for the next 3months!!!


----------



## Indie

Just watching MI3


----------



## Guest

hello everyone whats happening this evening?
kerry x


----------



## Indie

Just giving my aph some mealies then going to put her in her pen


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> hello everyone whats happening this evening?
> kerry x


Hello you 

Sorry but i am just off to bed 

It wasn't anything you said

night night :Yawn:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Hello you
> 
> Sorry but i am just off to bed
> 
> It wasn't anything you said
> 
> night night :Yawn:


ooh i am offended lol...
sleep well xx


----------



## Joy Ann

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


If it is any consolation for you, American children behave the same way!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hello everyone

How are you all on this gorgeous Spring day?

I have changed all my beds and have the bedding blowing in the breeze..

Took Lily on lovely walk and met a man with a 7 month lab.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> How are you all on this gorgeous Spring day?
> 
> I have changed all my beds and have the bedding blowing in the breeze..
> 
> Took Lily on lovely walk and met a man with a 7 month lab.


Afternoon 

We just met my friends Eurasier (who is gorgeous and the same age as Oscar) and a couple of really adorable pugs that we see most days on our morning walk. I spent the whole time trying to stop the small people from trying to make mud pies in the puddles. I am considering taking them all round naked as it would save on the washing.

What you up to this week??


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Afternoon
> 
> We just met my friends Eurasier (who is gorgeous and the same age as Oscar) and a couple of really adorable pugs that we see most days on our morning walk. I spent the whole time trying to stop the small people from trying to make mud pies in the puddles. I am considering taking them all round naked as it would save on the washing.
> 
> What you up to this week??


Well this week is gonna be pretty chaotic. I have a young girl coming to stay with us tomorrow - she is here for 3 weeks Just hope the weather is going to be good so I can let them play in the garden.

How about you young lady, what are you up to?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Well this week is gonna be pretty chaotic. I have a young girl coming to stay with us tomorrow - she is here for 3 weeks Just hope the weather is going to be good so I can let them play in the garden.
> 
> How about you young lady, what are you up to?


Lucky little girl  Fingers crossed for the sun.

Not much going on. Have LOADS i should be doing but just can't get motivated at the moment.

Think i need a holiday, glad it's Easter break time soon.


----------



## doggiesgalore

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


Perhaps you should be known as 'Theslobsmother':biggrin5:


----------



## candysmum

Afternoon all

Well i went for a jog this morning after taking the children to school it has been the first time in 10 years!

My best mates hubby came with me and we both thought i would die first (both unfit) well 1/4 of a mile in he is huffing and puffing by the last leg he was walking and in the end i had to walk with him as i didn't want to leae him behind. I wasn't even out of breath and we did a mile i was shocked i could sttil do soemthign like that.

I used to RUn Cross Country (yes for fun) and was always in the top very rare i would come after 5th place. But after 10 years i was expecting to be pants. It was like allthe training i did back them mentally kicked in. i remembered how to run up a hill and the breathing i just started doing it like i never gave up all those years ago. 

I am well impressed. A do a little sprint with the dogs now and then but never anythign as big as i did today i am well chuffed.


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Well i went for a jog this morning after taking the children to school it has been the first time in 10 years!
> 
> My best mates hubby came with me and we both thought i would die first (both unfit) well 1/4 of a mile in he is huffing and puffing by the last leg he was walking and in the end i had to walk with him as i didn't want to leae him behind. I wasn't even out of breath and we did a mile i was shocked i could sttil do soemthign like that.
> 
> I used to RUn Cross Country (yes for fun) and was always in the top very rare i would come after 5th place. But after 10 years i was expecting to be pants. It was like allthe training i did back them mentally kicked in. i remembered how to run up a hill and the breathing i just started doing it like i never gave up all those years ago.
> 
> I am well impressed. A do a little sprint with the dogs now and then but never anythign as big as i did today i am well chuffed.


I think the last time i ran was playing kiss chase at primary school


----------



## thedogsmother

doggiesgalore said:


> Perhaps you should be known as 'Theslobsmother':biggrin5:


pmsl, you can have a green blob for that .


----------



## Indie

Oh the joys it's Monday night that means 9 o clock Extreme Fishing is on i'm so excited :skep:


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Oh the joys it's Monday night that means 9 o clock Extreme Fishing is on i'm so excited :skep:


My husband is watching the sex education show, Think he is hinting


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am watching the single mums in that house


----------



## Indie

The only good thing about it is it's presented by Robson Green


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am watching the single mums in that house


What's that?


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> The only good thing about it is it's presented by Robson Green


I liked him in the soldier thingy


----------



## Indie

Soldier soldier i prefered Jerome Flynn lol


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I liked him in the soldier thingy


It is on BBC3 and single Mums go to live in a mansion together..quite interesting


----------



## Indie

Weavell just bit me so glad it didn't hurt.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Indie said:


> Weavell just bit me so glad it didn't hurt.


Who is Weavell?


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Soldier soldier i prefered Jerome Flynn lol


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> It is on BBC3 and single Mums go to live in a mansion together..quite interesting


That is exactly what i would be watching if i was single and OH wasn't watching Sex Education show


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> Who is Weavell?


My baby rat.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Indie said:


> My baby rat.


Oh I see lol


----------



## Shazach

Me just got out the bath, am very sleepy tonight. Been dopey all day - think it's that losing the hour thing... does anybody else get that?

OH watching footie as per.....

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Indie

I don't think the dull weather helps either.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> I don't think the dull weather helps either.


Yeah but whats my excuse the rest of the year then? :lol::lol::Yawn:


----------



## Indie

Working to hard but this is England so it's dull 11 months out of 12 pmsl


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Me just got out the bath, am very sleepy tonight. Been dopey all day - think it's that losing the hour thing... does anybody else get that?
> 
> OH watching footie as per.....
> 
> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


Nearly bedtime chick :thumbup1:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Nearly bedtime chick :thumbup1:


Lol, sounds good :biggrin: Your place or mine tonight?:laugh::lol:

Lily's mum (are you still here?) how did you get into what you do then?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Lol, sounds good :biggrin: Your place or mine tonight?:laugh::lol:
> 
> Lily's mum (are you still here?) how did you get into what you do then?


You will have to come to mine i am knackered and can't get off the sofa.

Be warned OH has been watching the Sex Ed Show.

Actually it's been quite shocking to watch and i am not easily shocked


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am still here - been painting my nails and plucking my brows.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> You will have to come to mine i am knackered and can't get off the sofa.
> 
> Be warned OH has been watching the Sex Ed Show.
> 
> Actually it's been quite shocking to watch and i am not easily shocked


Lol :lol: Don't know if I can cope with that tonight Hon, might chicken out :lol:
OH just switched over to that show and "saw some shocking lady parts" and switched back over!! (Bless, soft northerner!!)

Hydrotherapy tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I am still here - been painting my nails and plucking my brows.


So how did you get into the "job" then? Do the little ones only stay with you a short time or have some stayed longer?
Just intrested, none of my business so on't feel obliged to answer!

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Lol :lol: Don't know if I can cope with that tonight Hon, might chicken out :lol:
> OH just switched over to that show and "saw some shocking lady parts" and switched back over!! (Bless, soft northerner!!)
> 
> Hydrotherapy tomorrow night!!!


Yay hope it goes well.

:biggrin5:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> So how did you get into the "job" then? Do the little ones only stay with you a short time or have some stayed longer?
> Just intrested, none of my business so on't feel obliged to answer!
> 
> Sh x


You can be as nosey as you like lol

I am by trade a qualified social worker but do freelance.

I work with special needs kids, and quite damaged kids.

I foster at the moment as well - cos I am mad lol

I do therapy fostering - which is short term - although I do have a baby as well at the moment whom was quite poorly.

When my kids are at school I will go back to doing more Social Work.

What do you do Shaz?


----------



## Guest

Night All,

Love this thread Lilys Mum, just nice to have somewhere to have a little chat at the end of the day.

see you tomorrow
xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Night All,
> 
> Love this thread Lilys Mum, just nice to have somewhere to have a little chat at the end of the day.
> 
> see you tomorrow
> xx


night rainy - have a good one!!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> You can be as nosey as you like lol
> 
> I am by trade a qualified social worker but do freelance.
> 
> I work with special needs kids, and quite damaged kids.
> 
> I foster at the moment as well - cos I am mad lol
> 
> I do therapy fostering - which is short term - although I do have a baby as well at the moment whom was quite poorly.
> 
> When my kids are at school I will go back to doing more Social Work.
> 
> What do you do Shaz?


I work for the NHS, hence my always being quick to jump to their defence, but shame at the appalling treatment both Tashi and Miss Sunny have experienced 

I've always been interested in fostering, despite not wishing to have children myself. It's not going to happen 'cause OH isn't strongly interested and would only be going along with it for me, which wouldn't work. Not that I think they would or should let inexperienced people like me anyway.
But our local authority does a mentoring thing I keep thinking of doing.

I think you must be an incredibly strong lady to do it and social work - are we going to see you on Pride of Britain or the like one day? :biggrin:


----------



## Indie

Night Rainy xx


----------



## Shazach

Night Rainy - going to practice what you've just learn't? :laugh: :lol:

TC Sh x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I work for the NHS, hence my always being quick to jump to their defence, but shame at the appalling treatment both Tashi and Miss Sunny have experienced
> 
> I've always been interested in fostering, despite not wishing to have children myself. It's not going to happen 'cause OH isn't strongly interested and would only be going along with it for me, which wouldn't work. Not that I think they would or should let inexperienced people like me anyway.
> But our local authority does a mentoring thing I keep thinking of doing.
> 
> I think you must be an incredibly strong lady to do it and social work - are we going to see you on Pride of Britain or the like one day? :biggrin:


Gosh no - I aint no Mother Theresa - I drink and swear.

I just don't like seeing kids abused. Plus I had a happy childhood and I want to help as many kids as I can to experienceit.

After all todays children are our future aren't they?

Oh and btw you can foster even if you don't have children.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Gosh no - I aint no Mother Theresa - I drink and swear.


Lol, know that Hon, I said you were strong, not a saint!!! - Seen your halo slip too often (and I like it!:devil



Lily's Mum said:


> I just don't like seeing kids abused. Plus I had a happy childhood and I want to help as many kids as I can to experienceit.
> 
> After all todays children are our future aren't they?
> 
> Oh and btw you can foster even if you don't have children.


Think maybe I look a bit more at the mentoring thing first!

Anyhow, I'm to me bed :Yawn:
Where's DT lately?

Night All xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Lol, know that Hon, I said you were strong, not a saint!!! - Seen your halo slip too often (and I like it!:devil
> 
> Think maybe I look a bit more at the mentoring thing first!
> 
> Anyhow, I'm to me bed :Yawn:
> Where's DT lately?
> 
> Night All xx


probs busy spring cleaning her mansion lol


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> - Seen your halo slip too often (and I like it!:devil


It's slipped that much it keeps tripping her up


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> It's slipped that much it keeps tripping her up


who rattled your cage?


----------



## Shazach

DoubleTrouble said:


> It's slipped that much it keeps tripping her up


There you are!! And me just going - should I take it personally?:lol::biggrin:


----------



## Indie

I'm signing off now night night x


----------



## Guest

night chuck sleep well:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone! Sorry Ive not been on much, everything has gone hectic here lol!

The kittens have made their way downstairs, my son has got a tummy bug, and my daughter is in a music festival, an assembly and a school play this week (no pressure at school then for a 4yr old!!!!!!!). It should all calm down by the end of the week so i'll be back to my posting madness


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Gosh no - I aint no Mother Theresa - I drink and swear.
> 
> I just don't like seeing kids abused. Plus I had a happy childhood and I want to help as many kids as I can to experienceit.
> 
> After all todays children are our future aren't they?
> 
> Oh and btw you can foster even if you don't have children.


Rep for that. What a great reason to foster :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning everyone! Sorry Ive not been on much, everything has gone hectic here lol!
> 
> The kittens have made their way downstairs, my son has got a tummy bug, and my daughter is in a music festival, an assembly and a school play this week (no pressure at school then for a 4yr old!!!!!!!). It should all calm down by the end of the week so i'll be back to my posting madness


Come back sooooooooon


----------



## Georges Mum

i'm gonna catch up later - i see a whole 50 something pages has slipped my notice!!!!! HI GUYS!!!! i'M HERE NOW!!!!!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i'm gonna catch up later - i see a whole 50 something pages has slipped my notice!!!!! HI GUYS!!!! i'M HERE NOW!!!!!  :thumbup1:


you sure it's allowed


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning everyone! Sorry Ive not been on much, everything has gone hectic here lol!
> 
> The kittens have made their way downstairs, my son has got a tummy bug, and my daughter is in a music festival, an assembly and a school play this week (no pressure at school then for a 4yr old!!!!!!!). It should all calm down by the end of the week so i'll be back to my posting madness


Been wondering where you were!!:biggrin::thumbup1:

Sh xx


----------



## JSR

Morning

I'm bored. Me bored isn't good. I have work to do but don't want to. 

Hope all are well?:thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum

MOrning all

I am sat in a gas chamber (my dinning room and candys BOTTOM) the pups are feeding so once the nod off i can weigh them the back door is open to dry nad de gas the place.

My coffee is hot, i have a mouth ulser but no bongela  

AND i got chatted up by a squadie this morning  OK maybe not chatted up he wanted tesco and barleys but he was cute :blushing:

My washing machine is making an awful knockng noise nad its only 6 months old. i go through washing machines at least every year! i dont know how i kill them maybe two many kids and to much washing i have a load on at least once a day!


----------



## Guest

woooooooop woooooooooooooooooop just noticed i'm a VIP!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> woooooooop woooooooooooooooooop just noticed i'm a VIP!


That deserves it's own thread !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> woooooooop woooooooooooooooooop just noticed i'm a VIP!


HI Sally did you get your lead?

i noticed when candy had pups that i had goe over 2000 posts but as i was busy having pups i didn't notice until ages after LOL


----------



## Indie

Morning everyone just lol


----------



## Dingle

billyboysmammy said:


> woooooooop woooooooooooooooooop just noticed i'm a VIP!


Congrats, how did you become VIP - does one pay for the privilage...


----------



## Indie

Can anyone help?. Could you tell me some names to describe musical notes?


----------



## Guest

dingle your not far off  - you need to have over 1000 posts  

Candys mum - nope  post office have lost it! GRRRR - I have my lovely local postie on the case though, he's found my lost parcels before so i bets its here by tomorrow!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> dingle your not far off  - you need to have over 1000 posts
> 
> Candys mum - nope  post office have lost it! GRRRR - I have my lovely local postie on the case though, he's found my lost parcels before so i bets its here by tomorrow!


my code thing does state its at the sorting office so it has to be there somewhere!!!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> my code thing does state its at the sorting office so it has to be there somewhere!!!


lol yep its definatly there! He's off to have a look for me today bless him! He managed to track down 3 parcels for me before so i have every faith in him


----------



## Guest

indie - forgot to say! MORNING 

cant say its good - have cleaned up 3 puddles of vomit today already, bleugh!


----------



## Indie

billyboysmammy said:


> indie - forgot to say! MORNING
> 
> cant say its good - have cleaned up 3 puddles of vomit today already, bleugh!


Ewwwww yuk rather you than me.


----------



## JSR

Ohh think I'm abit crabby today. Might be best off taking away my typing fingers. :


----------



## Indie

Oh no whats made you in a bad mood?


----------



## JSR

Indie said:


> Oh no whats made you in a bad mood?


nothing specifically but you know when you just feel yourself raising to the bait? :mad5:


----------



## Indie

Oh yes and usually it's Nick that gets the replys pmsl


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy everyone. Hope you are all well and tickety boo this gorgeous Spring Day.

My wee house guest arrives in just over an hour - so my house is going to be bedlam lol

I have woken up with the most awful sore throat,,,,,

Oh and I had my hair cut this morning - had 4 inches off - looks much better.


----------



## Indie

What house guest are you having?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Indie said:


> What house guest are you having?


A little girl -


----------



## Indie

Oh bless how old?


----------



## Lily's Mum

4 years old - which means I am going to have 4 kids under the age of 5 for a while


----------



## JSR

Need photo's of hair cut!

Right I'm off to Morrisons, anyone need anything?


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> nothing specifically but you know when you just feel yourself raising to the bait? :mad5:


Think i already raised


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> 4 years old - which means I am going to have 4 kids under the age of 5 for a while


You've got your hands full then lol.

No thankyou don't need anything today x


----------



## Shazach

Warning long message ahead!! Sorry!



candysmum said:


> AND i got chatted up by a squadie this morning  OK maybe not chatted up he wanted tesco and barleys but he was cute :blushing:


Lucky you Tricia, it's pathetic how good it makes me feel when rarely that happens to me!!:biggrin:



billyboysmammy said:


> woooooooop woooooooooooooooooop just noticed i'm a VIP!


*YEAH congratulations,* (Have you started a thread, am I posting in the wrong place :lol



JSR said:


> nothing specifically but you know when you just feel yourself raising to the bait? :mad5:


Oh yes JSR, I know that feeling :lol::lol:. Have some chocolate - I just did! feel tuns better now!



Lily's Mum said:


> I have woken up with the most awful sore throat,,,,,
> 
> Oh and I had my hair cut this morning - had 4 inches off - looks much better.


Gargle with aspirin, and post a photo :biggrin::thumbup1:

Only on here for 5 mins then back to work! Speak later. Shxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon All,


Lilys Mum- Wow exciting (and a bit mad)

If you need any help give me a shout and i will send more valium 

Indie what did you mean about the music notes??


----------



## Indie

The musical notes you see on music sheets any ideas what some of them are called?


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> The musical notes you see on music sheets any ideas what some of them are called?


Quaver, crotchet, semi - that sort of thing?


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> The musical notes you see on music sheets any ideas what some of them are called?


What the letters ?

or do you mean things like Crotchets and Quavers and that sort of thing.

Have you googled "learn music notes" or something like that,


----------



## Indie

Brilliant yes that sort of thing.


----------



## Indie

Quaver it is lol


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> Warning long message ahead!! Sorry!
> 
> Lucky you Tricia, it's pathetic how good it makes me feel when rarely that happens to me!!:biggrin:
> 
> *YEAH congratulations,* (Have you started a thread, am I posting in the wrong place :lol
> 
> Oh yes JSR, I know that feeling :lol::lol:. Have some chocolate - I just did! feel tuns better now!
> 
> Gargle with aspirin, and post a photo :biggrin::thumbup1:


i dont want to see her gargling thank you!!! lmao


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Quaver it is lol


Glad we helped :thumbup1:


----------



## Sampuppy

Hi all - haven't really been on the forum much lately and just had to spent bl**dy agest catching up on all this. So hi to everyone and i'll see you all later


----------



## candysmum

Sampuppy said:


> Hi all - haven't really been on the forum much lately and just had to spent bl**dy agest catching up on all this. So hi to everyone and i'll see you all later


HI and when you come back you will have to spend just as long catching up again LOL


----------



## Indie

HI Sam. It was a name for 1 of our jeelybeans she has got a mark on her head that looks like a musical note so she is now called quaver. Another one looks like he has a map on his head so he is called GB. I'm just making a b/day card for my aunty and have just finished a stationary set.


----------



## JSR

Yummmm vanilla flavoured Frijj...diet is going well folks!!!!


----------



## Indie

lol what diet are you trying?


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Hi all - haven't really been on the forum much lately and just had to spent bl**dy agest catching up on all this. So hi to everyone and i'll see you all later


Heeeeeelllooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> HI Sam. It was a name for 1 of our jeelybeans she has got a mark on her head that looks like a musical note so she is now called quaver. Another one looks like he has a map on his head so he is called GB. I'm just making a b/day card for my aunty and have just finished a stationary set.


You are very clever with names Indie, i will call on you when i get my next dog for some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> Yummmm vanilla flavoured Frijj...diet is going well folks!!!!


sounds fantastic :biggrin:


----------



## Indie

Thankyou, some are a bit silly lol. Weavell is named after a creature in Torchwood cause i'm a big fan. The next baby rat is called Possum cause she's the same colour. My APH is called Miss Piggy lol.


----------



## JSR

Indie said:


> lol what diet are you trying?


:001_huh: Umm the not eating or drinking cr*p diet. So far it's not going well!! :frown2:


----------



## Indie

JSR said:


> :001_huh: Umm the not eating or drinking cr*p diet. So far it's not going well!! :frown2:


i no what you mean i'm desperate to loose some weight but can't get my head round it at the moment.


----------



## JSR

I know what to do it's just blumming doing it that's the problem!! I like cheese and bread and chocolate too much!!!


----------



## Indie

i'm not doing to bad with chocolate at the moment. Caffeine gives me migraines and i've had a few this month.


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> I know what to do it's just blumming doing it that's the problem!! I like cheese and bread and chocolate too much!!!


Ok just a a start try switching things

bad for good.

Substitute chocolate for Snack a Jacks (caramel are very sweet) or dark chocolate to start with, Muller Light yoghurts are a good sugar fix.
Swap Bread and cheese for Low fat cheese spread and crispbread,

Reduce the size of your plate at mealtimes and try and increase protein and reduce carbs (i know this isn't easy for a veggie but just have less pasta rice potatoes and more veg).

What will happen is your stomach will shrink and you will need less to be full and weaning yourself off the chocolate will be hard for a day or two but will get easier.

Drink water rather than fizzys it really helps.

Whatever your vice is try and find a lower fat alternative to wean yourself off.


----------



## Sophiex

Afternoon all!  I'm in a chirpy mood. Work has broken up till 17th April, yay! I'm meeting 2 people from work in the park later with doglet. He's going to go wild with excitment. I think we're going a bit earlier so he can burn off some energy before we meet the 4 dogs or else he might explode with happiness.


----------



## Guest

Sophiex said:


> Afternoon all!  I'm in a chirpy mood. Work has broken up till 17th April, yay! I'm meeting 2 people from work in the park later with doglet. He's going to go wild with excitment. I think we're going a bit earlier so he can burn off some energy before we meet the 4 dogs or else he might explode with happiness.


Aftenoon.

Sounds like fun.

Oscar burnt off all his energy round the park this morning with 5 black labs and a husky 

Wish i could be off til April 17th !!!!!!!

I am hoping to ease up on the childminding a bit over the summer


----------



## JSR

rainy said:


> Ok just a a start try switching things
> 
> bad for good.
> 
> Substitute chocolate for Snack a Jacks (caramel are very sweet) or dark chocolate to start with, Muller Light yoghurts are a good sugar fix.
> Swap Bread and cheese for Low fat cheese spread and crispbread,
> 
> Reduce the size of your plate at mealtimes and try and increase protein and reduce carbs (i know this isn't easy for a veggie but just have less pasta rice potatoes and more veg).
> 
> What will happen is your stomach will shrink and you will need less to be full and weaning yourself off the chocolate will be hard for a day or two but will get easier.
> 
> Drink water rather than fizzys it really helps.
> 
> Whatever your vice is try and find a lower fat alternative to wean yourself off.


I knooooooowwwww but...thick bread with mature cheddar is SO much nicer and I don't like snack-a-jacks and I don't drink water...:001_tt2::001_tt2: I'm the worst ever to give advise to!!!:devil:


----------



## Indie

Well that's my auntys card done.


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> I knooooooowwwww but...thick bread with mature cheddar is SO much nicer and I don't like snack-a-jacks and I don't drink water...:001_tt2::001_tt2: I'm the worst ever to give advise to!!!:devil:


Of course it's NICER but if you want to shed the pounds you have to find an alternative.

If you can't face the whole "starvation" thing, which is pointless anyway, then making small changes can really help.

Just try swapping all sweet treats for dark chocolate and switch your normal meals to a smaller plate to start.

Then next week try cutting the carbs and increasing the veg/salad.

Carbs are a sugar so it is like any addiction you either have to wean yourself off or go cold turkey.

Don't want to sound like some sort of "weight loss" bore so will shut up now 

Alternatively, be happy with what you are and stick two fingers up at the skinny minnies


----------



## JSR

rainy said:


> Alternatively, be happy with what you are and stick two fingers up at the skinny minnies


Honestly I actually don't really care myself, the only reason I want to loose weight is cos my horse has lost loads and now I think for his sake so should his mum!! I'll dig out an old photo someone took of me riding years ago, I hadn't realised how big I was then and when I saw this photo I lost 3 stone because I just thought 'poor bloody horse'!! Need to get that and stick it on the fridge!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> Honestly I actually don't really care myself, the only reason I want to loose weight is cos my horse has lost loads and now I think for his sake so should his mum!! I'll dig out an old photo someone took of me riding years ago, I hadn't realised how big I was then and when I saw this photo I lost 3 stone because I just thought 'poor bloody horse'!! Need to get that and stick it on the fridge!!!:thumbup1:


Most people just need the right incentive


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> i dont want to see her gargling thank you!!! lmao


PMSL!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> Honestly I actually don't really care myself, the only reason I want to loose weight is cos my horse has lost loads and now I think for his sake so should his mum!! I'll dig out an old photo someone took of me riding years ago, I hadn't realised how big I was then and when I saw this photo I lost 3 stone because I just thought 'poor bloody horse'!! Need to get that and stick it on the fridge!!!:thumbup1:


What horse have you got? high, breed build?


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, just popping on to say we're off for Zach's hydrotherapy taster/assessment thing tonight.
So have fun and lets have at least 50 pages for me to catch up on later


----------



## Kathryn1

Evening everyone, hope you are all ok. 

I have had a nice day today and even went down the beach and had chips on the seafront


----------



## Indie

Evening everyone. Totall exhausted after having a really bad few weeks and bottling everything up it all came out this evening so had a damn good cry think it was well over due.


----------



## Kathryn1

Indie said:


> Evening everyone. Totall exhausted after having a really bad few weeks and bottling everything up it all came out this evening so had a damn good cry think it was well over due.


I hope your feeling better hun for that, pm if you need a chinwag xxx


----------



## Indie

Yes thanks Kathryn just been a really bad month with one thing and another and summat happened tonight and it just all came flooding out.


----------



## Kathryn1

Indie said:


> Yes thanks Kathryn just been a really bad month with one thing and another and summat happened tonight and it just all came flooding out.


Its good to have a good cry, and hopefully you will see things better or clearer now. xx


----------



## Indie

I hope so lol my poor husband was the one that got it in the neck tonight


----------



## Sampuppy

Indie said:


> I hope so lol my poor husband was the one that got it in the neck tonight


That's what they're there for!!! Hope you are okay and if you need to talk and let it all out then either post or private message someone. Cheer up if you can and spend loads of time on here tonight as therapy!!!


----------



## Guest

Evening All,


MMMMmm send us some chips Kathryn.


Oh Indie sorry you are having a pants month. Sending an inter hug xxxx


----------



## Indie

Sampuppy said:


> That's what they're there for!!! Hope you are okay and if you need to talk and let it all out then either post or private message someone. Cheer up if you can and spend loads of time on here tonight as therapy!!!


Thankyou feel alot better now. What set me off was Nick had to reset the pc upstairs but didn't think to save all my pictures on a disc before he did it, so i have lost the lot.


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Evening All,
> 
> MMMMmm send us some chips Kathryn.
> 
> Oh Indie sorry you are having a pants month. Sending an inter hug xxxx


Thankyou xx


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Thankyou feel alot better now. What set me off was Nick had to reset the pc upstairs but didn't think to save all my pictures on a disc before he did it, so i have lost the lot.


God that would make me cry for a week. You have a good sob hun xxxxxx


----------



## Indie

I think i've used them all up lol. It really did put the icing on the cake after everything else lol.


----------



## Kathryn1

rainy said:


> Evening All,
> 
> MMMMmm send us some chips Kathryn.
> 
> Oh Indie sorry you are having a pants month. Sending an inter hug xxxx


They were lush. mmmm xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> They were lush. mmmm xxxxx


I made a yummy fish pie and the kids turned their noses up :mad5:


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> I made a yummy fish pie and the kids turned their noses up :mad5:


I bet it was lovely but ewww fish lol sorry.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> I bet it was lovely but ewww fish lol sorry.


You are as bad as my kids 

They do both eat fish but just not in a pie apparently


----------



## Indie

They definatly sound like me lol. I eat some fish as well.


----------



## Lily's Mum

My kids had fish tonight - fish fingers lol


----------



## 0nyxx

Ive got fussy bloody teenagers one had BBQ chicken & chips the other had spag bol & they wonder why I hate washing up when they NEVER eat anything the same!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> My kids had fish tonight - fish fingers lol


Mine don't like fish fingers (not normal if you ask me )


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Mine don't like fish fingers (not normal if you ask me )


This little girl we have staying don't like loads of things - potatoes of any description being one of them!!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> This little girl we have staying don't like loads of things - potatoes of any description being one of them!!


My son isn't particularly fussy but he won't eat potatoes either (except chips and very crispy roasties).

Lots of kids i have had don't like mash, infact most of the kids


----------



## Sampuppy

Lily's Mum said:


> This little girl we have staying don't like loads of things - potatoes of any description being one of them!!


Lots of veg and salad for her then!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

0nyxx said:


> Ive got fussy bloody teenagers one had BBQ chicken & chips the other had spag bol & they wonder why I hate washing up when they NEVER eat anything the same!


Good grief you must be wonder woman!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> My son isn't particularly fussy but he won't eat potatoes either (except chips and very crispy roasties).
> 
> Lots of kids i have had don't like mash, infact most of the kids


Kids, funny little creatures


----------



## Lily's Mum

Sampuppy said:


> Lots of veg and salad for her then!!!


Don't like any veg or salad.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Kids, funny little creatures


After the felt tip on the sofa incident today mine are up for auction


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> After the felt tip on the sofa incident today mine are up for auction


Stop the auction - i'll take 'em!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Sampuppy said:


> Stop the auction - i'll take 'em!!!!


yeah but your fees are too high lol


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Stop the auction - i'll take 'em!!!!


Drop em off about half past nine. But i would be back by tomorrow lunch


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Don't like any veg or salad.


Have you been given instructions or will she just not eat it. My childminded children will eat lots of things with me they won't eat at home.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Have you been given instructions or will she just not eat it. My childminded children will eat lots of things with me they won't eat at home.


She won't eat it - however my own kids eat pretty much anything including all veggies and salad... so when she is settled in I will try bribery ie eat your peas and u can have a treat for your dessert...


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> She won't eat it - however my own kids eat pretty much anything including all veggies and salad... so when she is settled in I will try bribery ie eat your peas and u can have a treat for your dessert...


Not wanting to teach my granny to suck eggs...

I have found sticker charts really helpful with stuff like this (and a bit of competition amongst all the children )

Really little steps though (as food is such a powerful method of control for children) so just a sticker for a lick of new food to start, then build up to a bite.

I say stuff like "ok so who can be my superdooper carrot eater today" and offer a prize to the winner.


----------



## Indie

Miss Piggy has just had some mealworms.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Don't like any veg or salad.


Had you down for a meat & two veg girl


----------



## Sampuppy

Lily's Mum said:


> yeah but your fees are too high lol


No - not at all - we may work for a private agency now but we 'looked after' a child for 11 years and only had financial support for one of those years!! (long story). I hate to say this lily's mum but if the local authority had responded a bit quicker when we asked to be assessed as foster carers then we would never have been approached by a private agency!! Shame really because I know that the social workers are great - it's the system and the heavy workloads that get in the way!! Hope this doesn't come across wrong???


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> Drop em off about half past nine. But i would be back by tomorrow lunch


No probs - you could do with a break!!!


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> No probs - you could do with a break!!!


Does it show that badly


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Miss Piggy has just had some mealworms.


YuuuuuuuuuuuK


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> YuuuuuuuuuuuK


lol she loves them shes having some mince later.


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> After the felt tip on the sofa incident today mine are up for auction


did you get it out?


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> Does it show that badly


Didn't mean it like that - just understand how demanding it can be looking after kids!!! It's been over two years since I last spent a night without kids and those days are long gone I reckon - still - I'm sure there will be many nights in years to come when i'll just wish they were still around??!!


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Didn't mean it like that - just understand how demanding it can be looking after kids!!! It's been over two years since I last spent a night without kids and those days are long gone I reckon - still - I'm sure there will be many nights in years to come when i'll just wish they were still around??!!


We get a break from it every now and again when Grandparents step in but not often enough as neither sets live close by.

I have just booked both sets of Grandparents to have them from a Friday night to a Wednesday in May. It's the longest we have ever left them but it is definately time to do it.


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> did you get it out?


Nope, going to get a stain devil tomorrow 

She is lovely but the naughtiest minx (to be honest it is one of the things i adore about her usually but not when it is quite so permanent). My son was an angel in comparison, he still is now.


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> We get a break from it every now and again when Grandparents step in but not often enough as neither sets live close by.
> 
> I have just booked both sets of Grandparents to have them from a Friday night to a Wednesday in May. It's the longest we have ever left them but it is definately time to do it.


Oooh - that will be soooo nice for you!!! We used to get a bit of a break when OH's grandparents used to come and stay and play with the kids - unfortunately one is terminally ill now and only has days/weeks to live and so we are travelling 400 miles a weekend in turns to visit. Kids are sooooo going to miss her!!! Think I might be going this weekend with the two boys. (one of us has to be at home at all times to look after animals). Then OH will go next weekend?? Enjoy your break!!!


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Oooh - that will be soooo nice for you!!! We used to get a bit of a break when OH's grandparents used to come and stay and play with the kids - unfortunately one is terminally ill now and only has days/weeks to live and so we are travelling 400 miles a weekend in turns to visit. Kids are sooooo going to miss her!!! Think I might be going this weekend with the two boys. (one of us has to be at home at all times to look after animals). Then OH will go next weekend?? Enjoy your break!!!


Sorry about your Ohs GrandParent 

Thanks Sampuppy you just put the felt tip incident very nicely in perspective for me.

I should revert to my usual saying -

In the grand scheme of life is it REALLY that big a deal.


----------



## AlexT

Evening all. Everyone ok?


----------



## Guest

AlexT said:


> Evening all. Everyone ok?


Evenin, just chatting 

My OH has just gone to bed in a huff


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> Sorry about your Ohs GrandParent
> 
> Thanks Sampuppy you just put the felt tip incident very nicely in perspective for me.
> 
> I should revert to my usual saying -
> 
> In the grand scheme of life is it REALLY that big a deal.


Thanks rainy - big hugs to you for understanding!!! - pretty shitty time but hey - i'd be pi**ed off with the felt pen as well!!! Haven't got any rep left but will leave it tomorrow for your kind comment!!!


----------



## AlexT

rainy said:


> Evenin, just chatting
> 
> My OH has just gone to bed in a huff


lol oh dear that because your on here not paying him any attention? Mines just gone back to work


----------



## Sampuppy

AlexT said:


> Evening all. Everyone ok?


Yeah thanks - not going to be on here too much longer tonight but a big 'hi' to you anyway!!! Hope you've had a good day?


----------



## Guest

AlexT said:


> lol oh dear that because your on here not paying him any attention? Mines just gone back to work


Yeah i think so.

the bath wasn't clean enough for him 

Think he may have forgotten his place


----------



## Indie

Oh no why has he gone up in a huff?. I've tried giving rep tonight and used it all for today grrrr. Sorry about the grandparents the travelling must be shattering.


----------



## AlexT

Sampuppy said:


> Yeah thanks - not going to be on here too much longer tonight but a big 'hi' to you anyway!!! Hope you've had a good day?


Hey, Not been great but not be incredibly bad either so can't complain, hope you had a good day?


----------



## Sampuppy

OMG - i've just noticed i've got two blobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! waheeeeee wahoooooo waheeeeeeee!!! Thanks all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Oh no why has he gone up in a huff?. I've tried giving rep tonight and used it all for today grrrr. Sorry about the grandparents the travelling must be shattering.


check back a post  you missed one


----------



## AlexT

rainy said:


> Yeah i think so.
> 
> the bath wasn't clean enough for him
> 
> Think he may have forgotten his place


Typical lol they always expect the bath to be cleaned for them only takes a few mins to wipe a sponge (spelling?) rond it


----------



## Lily's Mum

Another day, another dollar. NOT long before Christmas. Anyone started their shopping yet?


----------



## Indie

Oh dear Rainy.


----------



## Guest

AlexT said:


> Typical lol they always expect the bath to be cleaned for them only takes a few mins to wipe a sponge (spelling?) rond it


He thinks that because i am on here i am neglecting the house (or rather HIM).

What he hasn't sussed is i am just sick of cleaning in general.

I have given up a bit with having the dog because i clean the house and then one trip round the country park (which is every day) and it all goes to pot


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> Another day, another dollar. NOT long before Christmas. Anyone started their shopping yet?


No but give it another couple of months and i will have to start making a couple of xmas cards a week ready.


----------



## AlexT

Lily's Mum said:


> Another day, another dollar. NOT long before Christmas. Anyone started their shopping yet?


Nope i have to do my holiday shopping first lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Another day, another dollar. NOT long before Christmas. Anyone started their shopping yet?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest

Just realised what i put earlier. I didn't mean i had given up with the dog, just given up the housework


----------



## AlexT

rainy said:


> He thinks that because i am on here i am neglecting the house (or rather HIM).
> 
> What he hasn't sussed is i am just sick of cleaning in general.
> 
> I have given up a bit with having the dog because i clean the house and then one trip round the country park (which is every day) and it all goes to pot


I know its terrible keeping up with them, the dogs and the fellas i'm constantly moping up after bambam and constantly cooking and washing up after him  never anytime to rest


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Just realised what i put earlier. I didn't mean i had given up with the dog, just given up the housework


Lol i knew what you meant.


----------



## Guest

I am supposed to be ploughing through my case studies for my reflexology course too but i just can't find the time. Did the whole course last year, passed the exam and all i have to do is the case studies and i just can't do it.

It's so annoying but totally my own fault. I am a great believer that you can achieve most things if you want them but you put obstacles in your way to avoid things that scare you, i am currently putting ruddy great boulders in my path.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

hello you lot!!!!!!


----------



## Indie

Well i managed to get my auntys card done and a stationary set.


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hello you lot!!!!!!


Hello wondered when you would pop up.

How's it going. I am just having a ramble as usual but off for a bath soon so you can officially take over as head of waffle


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am back now. Just shaved my legs and under arms.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Hello wondered when you would pop up.
> 
> How's it going. I am just having a ramble as usual but off for a bath soon so you can officially take over as head of waffle


i'VE JUST GOT BACK FROM WALKING DOGSGS AND CLEANING THE POO OFF THEM....sossy, just realised i was in caps lock......... I'm sore, tired and in need of wine!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am back now. Just shaved my legs and under arms.


Thank goodnes for that don't want a hairly mclary in the gang do we 

Just off for a soak.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Thank goodnes for that don't want a hairly mclary in the gang do we
> 
> Just off for a soak.


Have a nice one -you back on or r u gone for the night?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> Have a nice one -you back on or r u gone for the night?


depends on how much she drinks in the bath!!!


----------



## Shazach

Hello all, me back slightly damp and smelling of wet dog!! 

Sh x


----------



## Indie

Hi all that have just arrived.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Hello all, me back slightly damp and smelling of wet dog!!
> 
> Sh x


I made the mistake this morning of wearing liquid liner......needless to say I got soaked while washing sh!t off the dogs.....not pretty!!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I made the mistake this morning of wearing liquid liner......needless to say I got soaked while washing sh!t off the dogs.....not pretty!!!!


Me too! We went to hydrotherapy with Zach, and he splashed right in my face, so I'm stood there trying to talk seriously with the doggy physio lady with my eye make up all over looking like some sort of goth after a hard night. :lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Nope, going to get a stain devil tomorrow
> 
> She is lovely but the naughtiest minx (to be honest it is one of the things i adore about her usually but not when it is quite so permanent). My son was an angel in comparison, he still is now.


i've got 4 girl's and 1 boy he was 1/2 the trouble. his 22 now and moved to southport to be with his oh he call's me nearly every day and has just told me i'm going to be a nan i'm only 45. chuffed really my daulter's got 2 girl's finger's crossed it's a boy:thumbupne more reason to give up smoking


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> i've got 4 girl's and 1 boy he was 1/2 the trouble. his 22 now and moved to southport to be with his oh he call's me nearly every day and has just told me i'm going to be a nan i'm only 45. chuffed really my daulter's got 2 girl's finger's crossed it's a boy:thumbupne more reason to give up smoking


Fantastic news! Congartulations Honey :biggrin: or should we call you Granny Christine? :lol:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> i've got 4 girl's and 1 boy he was 1/2 the trouble. his 22 now and moved to southport to be with his oh he call's me nearly every day and has just told me i'm going to be a nan i'm only 45. chuffed really my daulter's got 2 girl's finger's crossed it's a boy:thumbupne more reason to give up smoking


Definately make THAT your reason.

I always imagine myself having to tell my kids i might not be around if i am ever tempted back to the dark side.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hello all, me back slightly damp and smelling of wet dog!!
> 
> Sh x


How was it ??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Hi Indie and congrats christine!!!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> How was it ??


Sort of fun. He had a swim, though I think it was all a bit scary for him as it's the first time. But he did well and took most of it in his stride. We start going twice a week next week. I thought it would be more expensive but it's only £25 a session. It's on the insurance anyway 
Between that and puppy classes, my dog has more of a social life than I do!!! :lol:

Some of the things she pointed out in the way he moves were a bit scary though, as I thought he'd improved a bit this week  
Wish I knew what was wrong.

Thought you were away to the bath?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

maybe she wasn't that dirty!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Indie

Congratulations Christene and hi littlemisssunshine


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Sort of fun. He had a swim, though I think it was all a bit scary for him as it's the first time. But he did well and took most of it in his stride. We start going twice a week next week. I thought it would be more expensive but it's only £25 a session. It's on the insurance anyway
> Between that and puppy classes, my dog has more of a social life than I do!!! :lol:
> 
> Some of the things she pointed out in the way he moves were a bit scary though, as I thought he'd improved a bit this week
> Wish I knew what was wrong.
> 
> Thought you were away to the bath?


Already been. I should have gone to bed as Hubby already gone ina huff but i came back on 

Hope the hydro helps.

Spent the morning in the country park with a pack of 5 black labs, fabulously loony. Oscar had a ball.


----------



## Indie

My Aunty's b/day card i made


----------



## Indie

My friend takes her Irish Setter for Hydrotherapy for her hip dysplasia.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> My Aunty's b/day card i made


cool :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> maybe she wasn't that dirty!!!!!:001_tt2:


No but apparently the bath was which is why Mr Rainy has the hump.


----------



## Shazach

Indie said:


> My Aunty's b/day card i made


very cool, is she an abba type chic then?


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> cool :thumbup:


She was a teenager in the 70's so thought that would do.


----------



## Indie

Shazach said:


> very cool, is she an abba type chic then?


Lol just said to rainy she was a teen in the 70's. My nan's next week so going to do her a Frank Sinatra type thing.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> No but apparently the bath was which is why Mr Rainy has the hump.


sounds like my hub!!!!!!!!!!! huffy foofers!! you stay here. let him huiff alone. Ha!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> sounds like my hub!!!!!!!!!!! huffy foofers!! you stay here. let him huiff alone. Ha!!


QI is on though so i might be forced to go and have a cuddle.

Night All

Remember to spread your love around 
xxxx


----------



## Shazach

Right might be my turn to go get in the bath then, my baths probably filthy too so guess I get to clean it first, yeah! 

Night all xx


----------



## Indie

Night Rainy.


----------



## Fleur

Hi all, I've not been around much for the last week or so - work, college and family have been keeping me busy I promise to give you all more of my attention the rest of this week 
Hope you are all good.



christine c said:


> i've got 4 girl's and 1 boy he was 1/2 the trouble. his 22 now and moved to southport to be with his oh he call's me nearly every day and has just told me i'm going to be a nan i'm only 45. chuffed really my daulter's got 2 girl's finger's crossed it's a boy:thumbupne more reason to give up smoking


That's great news Christine - congratulations on becoming a nan :thumbup1:

My boy was a real pain until he hit 14 (last year) now he;s an angel - and the girls who were angels as kids are now 18 and 12 are the pains now


----------



## Indie

Nght Shaz.


----------



## Shazach

Fleur said:


> Hi all, I've not been around much for the last week or so - work, college and family have been keeping me busy I promise to give you all more of my attention the rest of this week
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> That's great news Christine - congratulations on becoming a nan :thumbup1:
> 
> My boy was a real pain until he hit 14 (last year) now he;s an angel - and the girls who were angels as kids are now 18 and 12 are the pains now


Hi Fleur, Sorry I'm just off but nice to "see" you!

Sh xx


----------



## Indie

evening Fleur


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Night Sh, hi Fleur..... I need to go clean my bathroom after dogs 'washed' it for me...... yuck!


----------



## Fleur

Shazach said:


> Hi Fleur, Sorry I'm just off but nice to "see" you!
> 
> Sh xx


That's OK - only just managed to sit down for the 1st time today!



Indie said:


> evening Fleur


Hi Indie,
Hope all is well with you.
I'm cream crackered looking forward to a few days off at easter.


----------



## Indie

I feel better now, had a rotten day. The kids break up Friday


----------



## Fleur

Indie said:


> I feel better now, had a rotten day. The kids break up Friday


Sorry to hear you've had a bad day - my kids are older now 12,14 and 18 - so it's actually easier when it's holidays I don't have to force them out of bed and get them ready for school and college


----------



## Indie

mine are 12,15 and nrly 17 lol, it's the girls bickering that does my head in.


----------



## Fleur

Think I'm lucky my girls are far enough apart in age that they don't really spend enough time together to annoy each other
My youngest daughter and my son are really close and just play on the computer together when there not with their friends.
When they were younger they would bicker more.

It does get to me when they bicker - I'd rather a full blown arguement at least then it's over and done with.


----------



## poshmog

Can relate to that-my 3 girls are older but the bickering hasn't stopped!!


----------



## Fleur

poshmog said:


> Can relate to that-my 3 girls are older but the bickering hasn't stopped!!


Don't say that - we were hoping bickering had a sell by date - lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

When I was a teenager I used to throw furniture at my brother who was 3 years older than me!!!!! I detested him until he left home.... 12 years on and he's my best friend!!!


----------



## Fleur

LittleMissSunshine said:


> When I was a teenager I used to throw furniture at my brother who was 3 years older than me!!!!! I detested him until he left home.... 12 years on and he's my best friend!!!


For some reason that doesn't surprise me - 

I used to get really upset when my kids fought, because my brother and sister never raised a hand to me and I thought it was really strange for siblings to fight - then my friends told me that I had the strange family and in normal families brothers and sisters fight


----------



## poshmog

They are 31,26 and 25 ,put them in a room together and they can't help themselves!!
My sister's taken to sending my niece up to me on school holiday's as she's 13 and just on the turn ,I must be immune or the fact that I tell her she's an amateur compared to her aunties!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Fleur said:


> For some reason that doesn't surprise me -
> 
> I used to get really upset when my kids fought, because my brother and sister never raised a hand to me and I thought it was really strange for siblings to fight - then my friends told me that I had the strange family and in normal families brothers and sisters fight


I thought my brother was gay becuase he didn't play football, I was far 'too cool' to speak to him, be seen with him, or acknowledge his existance.....I was pure evil from about 13-17. I'm suprised he talks to me now!! It totally broke his heart when he wasn't a match to be my bone marrow donor, bless him!

I never knew siblings which didn't fight, you're very lucky! I deeply regret being so nasty to him and have told him so many times... he thinks it's a great ploy for getting me to buy the next round of drinks!


----------



## Fleur

Sunshine - it's brilliant you have a great friendship now. I think all teenage girls are evil, my brother is a saint 

Poshmog - have fun with your niece, I love it when my niece comes to stay she is always on her best behaviour for me


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

it is fab being friends now, wish we were back then, we'd got so much more of a laugh winding up my parents...... he did get his own back though, for years he convinced me I was adopted. When I found out he was lying I could have throttled him!!!:shocked:


----------



## Indie

Me and my sis hated each other at home and it's still the same now.


----------



## Fleur

I can remember my sister threatening to run away so me and my brother packed her bags and gave her money for the bus - LOL - 
So although we never fought we were still mean to each other sometimes


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

it's normal.......xx


----------



## Fleur

LittleMissSunshine said:


> it's normal.......xx


LOL - 

Nite nite - gotta work tomorrow


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Fleur said:


> LOL -
> 
> Nite nite - gotta work tomorrow


nite xxxxxxxx


----------



## Indie

Night eeryone i'm signing off after todays shannanigans i'm shattered xxxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Indie said:


> Night eeryone i'm signing off after todays shannanigans i'm shattered xxxxx


nite indie.... sweet dreams xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

OK so far this morning OH lost Oscar Dog Tag on his walk this morning (and didn't even look for it) and the dog just knocked a whole cup of milk on the floor.. GGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat

Me and my sister hated each other when we were at home, most of her friends didn't know she had a sister. Then we got married and had kids and now we get on great.

I have ALWAYD idolised my older brother (who was a total beast to me when we were little) and i am like another Mum to my younger brother, we have always got on (13 yr age gap) even when i think he is being a moron.

My friend is taking Sophie to playgroup this morning so i have a couple of hours off.

Gonna walk Oscar and ring my Reflex woman and get her to tell me how i can get this course done


----------



## Badger's Mum

Dog's had there walk got to work to day so will come back for them at lunch time. thier holiday's over back to training for them both today. your day can only get better:crazy:


----------



## Fleur

Sounds like the morning hasn't been great so far rainy - a few hours peace should make all the difference.
Just popping in for 5 mins before I make all the sandwiches and leave for work.
Hope everyone is well today.

Hopefully my Brother is flying back from Australia on the 9th, 1st time he's been back in England since my sisters funeral 7 years ago.
I'm sooooooooo excited - although he's on stand by flights so it's not 100% definate.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Sounds like the morning hasn't been great so far rainy - a few hours peace should make all the difference.
> Just popping in for 5 mins before I make all the sandwiches and leave for work.
> Hope everyone is well today.
> 
> Hopefully my Brother is flying back from Australia on the 9th, 1st time he's been back in England since my sisters funeral 7 years ago.
> I'm sooooooooo excited - although he's on stand by flights so it's not 100% definate.


You must be really excited. I really missed my brother when he was in LA and he came home quite regularly really.


----------



## Sampuppy

rainy said:


> OK so far this morning OH lost Oscar Dog Tag on his walk this morning (and didn't even look for it) and the dog just knocked a whole cup of milk on the floor.. GGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat
> 
> Me and my sister hated each other when we were at home, most of her friends didn't know she had a sister. Then we got married and had kids and now we get on great.
> 
> I have ALWAYD idolised my older brother (who was a total beast to me when we were little) and i am like another Mum to my younger brother, we have always got on (13 yr age gap) even when i think he is being a moron.
> 
> My friend is taking Sophie to playgroup this morning so i have a couple of hours off.
> 
> Gonna walk Oscar and ring my Reflex woman and get her to tell me how i can get this course done


Take a chill pill and put your feet up with a nice hot cuppa - you deserve it!! See you all later


----------



## Lily's Mum

Well my day is going relatively smoothly despite my expanding household.

managed to get all four kids dressed and fed, four animals fed and watered. 2 dogs have had a walk. And most of my downstairs housework is done.

At 12 I have my NVQ assessor coming to observe!! 

Should be fun.

Lily is great with the little girl. When the girl first came she was a bit wary of this big yellow bouncy dog...but after a couple of hourse she can't stop cuddling Lily. Infact at the moment Lily is resting her head on the girls lap - ahh bless:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Sampuppy said:


> Take a chill pill and put your feet up with a nice hot cuppa - you deserve it!! See you all later


Wish i could, had to spend the morning cleaning the house (it was REALLY bad), sorting out Sophies pre school place (they can't take her til September ) and deferring my Reflexology course as much as possible.

Might go walk the hound to chill for half an hour before Sophie returns.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Well my day is going relatively smoothly despite my expanding household.
> 
> managed to get all four kids dressed and fed, four animals fed and watered. 2 dogs have had a walk. And most of my downstairs housework is done.
> 
> At 12 I have my NVQ assessor coming to observe!!
> 
> Should be fun.
> 
> Lily is great with the little girl. When the girl first came she was a bit wary of this big yellow bouncy dog...but after a couple of hourse she can't stop cuddling Lily. Infact at the moment Lily is resting her head on the girls lap - ahh bless:biggrin:


Ahhhh Clever you:thumbup:

Tried to give you reps for being a domestic godess but i aren't allowed


----------



## Sampuppy

Lily's Mum said:


> Well my day is going relatively smoothly despite my expanding household.
> 
> managed to get all four kids dressed and fed, four animals fed and watered. 2 dogs have had a walk. And most of my downstairs housework is done.
> 
> At 12 I have my NVQ assessor coming to observe!!
> 
> Should be fun.
> 
> Lily is great with the little girl. When the girl first came she was a bit wary of this big yellow bouncy dog...but after a couple of hourse she can't stop cuddling Lily. Infact at the moment Lily is resting her head on the girls lap - ahh bless:biggrin:


Well done you!! - glad it's going well with your new arrival


----------



## Lily's Mum

Sampuppy said:


> Well done you!! - glad it's going well with your new arrival


So far so good!! But as you know this is the honeymoon period


----------



## hutch6

rainy said:


> OK so far this morning OH lost Oscar Dog Tag on his walk this morning (and didn't even look for it) and the dog just knocked a whole cup of milk on the floor.. GGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


No point crying over spilled milk Rainy.



rainy said:


> Me and my sister hated each other when we were at home, most of her friends didn't know she had a sister. Then we got married and had kids and now we get on great.


Can't believe you married your sister    Did I read it worng?



rainy said:


> Gonna walk Oscar and ring my Reflex woman


Does she pick up the phone really really really quickly?

So so sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> At 12 I have my NVQ assessor coming to observe!!
> 
> Should be fun.
> 
> Lily is great with the little girl. When the girl first came she was a bit wary of this big yellow bouncy dog...but after a couple of hourse she can't stop cuddling Lily. Infact at the moment Lily is resting her head on the girls lap - ahh bless:biggrin:


Hope it went well. And bless little girl - she'll never want to leave! :biggrin:



hutch6 said:


> No point crying over spilled milk Rainy.
> 
> Can't believe you married your sister    Did I read it worng?
> 
> Does she pick up the phone really really really quickly?
> 
> So so sorry. I couldn't resist.


Please don't apologise Hutch - best laugh I've had all day! :lol:


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> No point crying over spilled milk Rainy.
> 
> Can't believe you married your sister    Did I read it worng?
> 
> Does she pick up the phone really really really quickly?
> 
> So so sorry. I couldn't resist.


You are on fire today  Glqad you joined us 

I live quite near the fens so marrying your sister is not out of the question 

Now was it you that got that Thread closed today :devil:


----------



## Indie

Evening everyone.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Evening everyone.


Hi Indie, i am dipping in while i cook dinner.


----------



## turkeylad

Good Evening All!!


----------



## Indie

Hi both just taking a breather after doing an order.


----------



## Guest

good evening all.her indoors must be in the bath i can hear her bum sqeeking on the plastic


----------



## Shazach

borderer said:


> good evening all.her indoors must be in the bath i can hear her bum sqeeking on the plastic


Evening Bordie, might be doing likewise once i've filled my tum!!
Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening Bordie, might be doing likewise once i've filled my tum!!
> Sh x


Me too 

Lovely day, feeling more chilled than i was this morning :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> good evening all.her indoors must be in the bath i can hear her bum sqeeking on the plastic


Go on Bordie go scrub her back


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening Bordie, might be doing likewise once i've filled my tum!!
> Sh x


do you do the bum sqeeking


----------



## Lily's Mum

Evening all - the kids are in bed, the old man is still at work and I have a hot golden head on my lap...

How are all you peeps


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Evening all - the kids are in bed, the old man is still at work and I have a hot golden head on my lap...
> 
> How are all you peeps


Sounds like you are hving the perfect evening.

I am significantly more cheery than i was this morning


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Me too
> 
> Lovely day, feeling more chilled than i was this morning :thumbup1:


Good stuff! :thumbup:



borderer said:


> do you do the bum sqeeking


Oh yep, it passes the time!!! What tunes can she do? :lol::lol:



Lily's Mum said:


> Evening all - the kids are in bed, the old man is still at work and I have a hot golden head on my lap...
> 
> How are all you peeps


Can I borrow the golden head in exchange for my hubby tonight?


----------



## Fleur

Evening everyone.
Why is it I left for work at 8am got in at 7pm - but I had to make dinner etc?



rainy said:


> Me too
> 
> Lovely day, feeling more chilled than i was this morning :thumbup1:


Good to hear your day got better.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Evening all - the kids are in bed, the old man is still at work and I have a hot golden head on my lap...
> 
> How are all you peeps


luck you:devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Good stuff! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh yep, it passes the time!!! What tunes can she do? :lol::lol:
> 
> Can I borrow the golden head in exchange for my hubby tonight?


No way!! lol


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> No way!! lol


Now I'm going to sulk


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Sounds like you are hving the perfect evening.
> 
> I am significantly more cheery than i was this morning


What was wrong this morning?


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> luck you:devil:


Oh yes I am a lucky woman


----------



## Shazach

Fleur said:


> Evening everyone.
> Why is it I left for work at 8am got in at 7pm - but I had to make dinner etc?
> 
> Good to hear your day got better.


Hi Fleur.

At least my tea is being made for me, even if it a shove in the oven cook and serve job 

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> What was wrong this morning?


EVERYTHING !!!!!!!

Managed to get 2 hours to myself and sorted a few things out so feeling better thanks xx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> EVERYTHING !!!!!!!
> 
> Managed to get 2 hours to myself and sorted a few things out so feeling better thanks xx


Is you bath clean now? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Evening everyone.
> Why is it I left for work at 8am got in at 7pm - but I had to make dinner etc?
> 
> Good to hear your day got better.


Thanks Fleur, i usually manage to get things back in perspective. The sunshine always helps


----------



## Guest

evening everyone!

Well I have been a busy bee all day with my daughters 2 school plays and cleaning the house. Still loads to do - grrrr, but am treating myself to a takeaway after all my hard work!

How is everyone?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Is you bath clean now? :biggrin:


EVERYTHING is clean now and hubby is being much nicer after a slighty sarcastic e mail i send him entitled Mr Huffypants


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> evening everyone!
> 
> Well I have been a busy bee all day with my daughters 2 school plays and cleaning the house. Still loads to do - grrrr, but am treating myself to a takeaway after all my hard work!
> 
> How is everyone?


Hey you, I'm hungry!
How's you?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> evening everyone!
> 
> Well I have been a busy bee all day with my daughters 2 school plays and cleaning the house. Still loads to do - grrrr, but am treating myself to a takeaway after all my hard work!
> 
> How is everyone?


I am still laughing at the fact you had no idea how to give rep :001_tt2:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> EVERYTHING is clean now and hubby is being much nicer after a slighty sarcastic e mail i send him entitled Mr Huffypants


Mmmm, I'm slightly considering just beating mine round the head (in a non domestic violence way). Don't know if it'll help but worth a try?rrr:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Mmmm, I'm slightly considering just beating mine round the head (in a non domestic violence way). Don't know if it'll help but worth a try?rrr:


Nothing wrong with a bit of man beating, they love it


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of man beating, they love it


:001_rolleyes:His enjoyment wasn't my prime motivation!!:biggrin5:


----------



## sid.lola

Hi I'm a newbie. What's going on with the randomers here? Is there any adult chat section?


----------



## sid.lola

that sounded pervy lol it wasn't meant that way


----------



## Fleur

billyboysmammy said:


> evening everyone!
> 
> Well I have been a busy bee all day with my daughters 2 school plays and cleaning the house. Still loads to do - grrrr, but am treating myself to a takeaway after all my hard work!
> 
> How is everyone?


Have they performed the plays? I used to love going to my kids plays etc.

I'm gonna start the spring cleaning tomorrow - my house is a right state - just going to start at the top and work my way down and hopefully throw loads of junk out.


----------



## Guest

sid.lola said:


> that sounded pervy lol it wasn't meant that way


LOL :biggrin:

Not sure this thread is very "adult" whatever way you look at it.

You missed the pervy threads they got deleted earlier, welcome to idle chat by the way. :biggrin:

This thread is just to gossip and chat so we don't hijack the sensible ones.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Evening all!!!!!!! how are we tonight?????? I am pleased to report I haven't had to clean any poo off the dogs today!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> :001_rolleyes:His enjoyment wasn't my prime motivation!!:biggrin5:


Is he being a bit slack again


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> LOL :biggrin:
> This thread is just to gossip and chat so we don't hijack the sensible ones.


Thought we did that anyway!  :lol:

Hi and welcome sid.lola


----------



## Lily's Mum

i am lost 4 words tonight dont know what to say.


----------



## Fleur

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Evening all!!!!!!! how are we tonight?????? I am pleased to report I haven't had to clean any poo off the dogs today!!!!!


That's good to know


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Evening all!!!!!!! how are we tonight?????? I am pleased to report I haven't had to clean any poo off the dogs today!!!!!


Hey Lady. My wonderful Zach presented my mum with some old dog poo today, just picked it up and dropped it at her feet looking proud!! :001_unsure:
Hoping its just a "stage"!



rainy said:


> Is he being a bit slack again


Oh You know, Zach was not being good at puppy school, so I got left to do it all cause o/h was "not in the mood for this". Grrrr.....
He's made me tea since though, so I'm thawing....

Have a feeling I might "not be in the mood" myself later :ihih::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I am still laughing at the fact you had no idea how to give rep :001_tt2:


OI CHEEKY! 

I'm ashamed to admit that in my 1month here I didnt know how to give rep - yet i had been doing it for a while by clicking on the scales lol lol :blushing: :blushing:..... really i should have been born blonde


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Evening all!!!!!!! how are we tonight?????? I am pleased to report I haven't had to clean any poo off the dogs today!!!!!


Hey sunshine,

I put Mr Rainys socks on Oscars muddy feet today so i din't cry when he messed up my lovely floor.

Haven' told Mr Rainy though :devil:

That will teach him for being a huffy pants last night


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Mine love a good bit of dry poo before.... the odd time they bring one home and leave it on the settee for me!!!!!! lovely!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hey Lady. My wonderful Zach presented my mum with some old dog poo today, just picked it up and dropped it at her feet looking proud!! :001_unsure:
> Hoping its just a "stage"!
> 
> Oh You know, Zach was not being good at puppy school, so I got left to do it all cause o/h was "not in the mood for this". Grrrr.....
> He's made me tea since though, so I'm thawing....
> 
> Have a feeling I might "not be in the mood" myself later :ihih::lol::lol:


Is that not cutting your nose off to spite your wotsits


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> OI CHEEKY!
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit that in my 1month here I didnt know how to give rep - yet i had been doing it for a while by clicking on the scales lol lol :blushing: :blushing:..... really i should have been born blonde


Ha Ha funny still laughing  ut:


----------



## Guest

mm right thats me full, and also means i have lost all motivation to do anything else now lol

I'm meant to be bathing my pussy :wink5:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Mine love a good bit of dry poo before.... the odd time they bring one home and leave it on the settee for me!!!!!! lovely!


Noooooo, don't tell me that!!!! 
I was quite happy just thinking it was another phase.:frown2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Hey sunshine,
> 
> I put Mr Rainys socks on Oscars muddy feet today so i din't cry when he messed up my lovely floor.
> 
> Haven' told Mr Rainy though :devil:
> 
> That will teach him for being a huffy pants last night


especially if you rolled them back up and put them back in his sock drawer!!!!!rrr:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Guess it must be tasty


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Is that not cutting your nose off to spite your wotsits


Lol, My wotsits can cope!!

I'm hopeless anyway, whenever I get in a huff with anyone, I usually forget what I'm huffing about. - I was born blonde!!! LOL


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hey Lady. My wonderful Zach presented my mum with some old dog poo today, just picked it up and dropped it at her feet looking proud!! :001_unsure:
> Hoping its just a "stage"!


haha! I got an earthworm as a pressie - i know which i would prefer 

Actually i saw my first "white" dog poo on our walk today! - just like i remember them looking when i was a kid  - long before the poop n scoop days!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Is that not cutting your nose off to spite your wotsits





Lily's Mum said:


> Guess it must be tasty


Sorry, what must be?:blink:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> haha! I got an earthworm as a pressie - i know which i would prefer
> 
> Actually i saw my first "white" dog poo on our walk today! - just like i remember them looking when i was a kid  - long before the poop n scoop days!


PMSL, You have to get out more love!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> especially if you rolled them back up and put them back in his sock drawer!!!!!rrr:


He is being verynice to me tonight so i will save that one.


----------



## sid.lola

rainy said:


> LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure this thread is very "adult" whatever way you look at it.
> 
> You missed the pervy threads they got deleted earlier, welcome to idle chat by the way. :biggrin:
> 
> This thread is just to gossip and chat so we don't hijack the sensible ones.


lol - no section specifically for over 18s where you're allowed (or expected) to misbehave then?

I generally live in the off-topic let's ramble rubbish threads on all my forums so I'll get myself a chair shall I?


----------



## Lily's Mum

For dogs sake if I guff anymore tonight I am gonna take off


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

or put one of Oscars dryed up old poos in his sock drawer!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> PMSL, You have to get out more love!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Love it you always make me laugh xx


----------



## Shazach

sid.lola said:


> lol - no section specifically for over 18s where you're allowed (or expected) to misbehave then?
> 
> I generally live in the off-topic let's ramble rubbish threads on all my forums so I'll get myself a chair shall I?


Don't worry about the chair, lol. We're usually all under the table anyway!!
:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

(no, no over 18's bit...)


----------



## Guest

grab a chair and welcome to the thread


----------



## Lily's Mum

Some one make me laugh


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> or put one of Oscars dryed up old poos in his sock drawer!!!!!


You are evil :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Love it you always make me laugh xx


and I thought that was my job!!!:crying: she does make me giggle though...maybe we could share the crown!!!:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> PMSL, You have to get out more love!!!


:biggrin: lmao too true :cornut:


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> For dogs sake if I guff anymore tonight I am gonna take off


Thanks for sharing, I was wondering what that noise was :lol::lol:



rainy said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Love it you always make me laugh xx


Yeah but with me or at me? :biggrin::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

sid.lola said:


> lol - no section specifically for over 18s where you're allowed (or expected) to misbehave then?
> 
> I generally live in the off-topic let's ramble rubbish threads on all my forums so I'll get myself a chair shall I?


No misbehaving we have already been reminded that children use this site once today.

Make sure it's a comfy chair. 

Just stick your oar on as you like we are not precious


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Thanks for sharing, I was wondering what that noise was :lol::lol:
> 
> Yeah but with me or at me? :biggrin::thumbup:


BOTH!!!!!!!:ihih:rrr::devil::Yawn:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> and I thought that was my job!!!:crying: she does make me giggle though...maybe we could share the crown!!!:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


Would hate to leave you out 

I think i was officially voted head of comedy though


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Thanks for sharing, I was wondering what that noise was :lol::lol:
> 
> Yeah but with me or at me? :biggrin::thumbup:


both :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

> For dogs sake if I guff anymore tonight I am gonna take off


clear the room everyone!!!!

She's gonna blow!


----------



## Lily's Mum

This thread is getting longer and longer every day


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> clear the room everyone!!!!
> 
> She's gonna blow!


have you got a hidden camera in my house lol


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> No misbehaving we have already been reminded that children use this site once today.
> 
> Make sure it's a comfy chair.
> 
> Just stick your oar on as you like we are not precious


Aren't we? I'm very precious, I keep telling you!!



LittleMissSunshine said:


> BOTH!!!!!!!:ihih:rrr::devil::Yawn:


faery muff :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> BOTH!!!!!!!:ihih:rrr::devil::Yawn:


Ha HA HA
we did the same post
God we are good.

Need to make Lilys Mum laugh or she is off to scrub her puss


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> clear the room everyone!!!!
> 
> She's gonna blow!


LMAO...


----------



## sid.lola

Lily's Mum said:


> For dogs sake if I guff anymore tonight I am gonna take off


In case you do - can you arrange for someone nearby to have a camera ready plz?



rainy said:


> No misbehaving we have already been reminded that children use this site once today.
> 
> Make sure it's a comfy chair.
> 
> Just stick your oar on as you like we are not precious


I'll try and behave. Or maybe misbehave enough for the mods to resort to introducing an 18+ section (clearly I have an anti-banning device to allow this plan to work)


----------



## Guest

sid.lola said:


> In case you do - can you arrange for someone nearby to have a camera ready plz?
> 
> I'll try and behave. Or maybe misbehave enough for the mods to resort to introducing an 18+ section (clearly I have an anti-banning device to allow this plan to work)


Given some of the threads today it is worth mentioning to them. They are nice they don't bite


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> clear the room everyone!!!!
> 
> She's gonna blow!


OK you get the crown toooooo


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Aren't we? I'm very precious, I keep telling you!!
> 
> Diamond encrusted sweet pea xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

getting funny now. might go get a vodka


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Given some of the threads today it is worth mentioning to them. They are nice they don't bite


Have I missed something intereesting again???


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> OK you get the crown toooooo


lol woop wooooop :ciappa:

Actually I'll just settle for being the google queen


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Have I missed something intereesting again???


yep but then so did i! :mad5:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Have I missed something intereesting again???


Just naughty threads. They always seem to get out of hand when i am not about


----------



## tashi

sid.lola said:


> In case you do - can you arrange for someone nearby to have a camera ready plz?
> 
> I'll try and behave. Or maybe misbehave enough for the mods to resort to introducing an 18+ section (clearly I have an anti-banning device to allow this plan to work)





rainy said:


> Given some of the threads today it is worth mentioning to them. They are nice they don't bite


Afraid it wont happen - we have discussed it and it would be just too difficult to verify ages


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> lol woop wooooop :ciappa:
> 
> Actually I'll just settle for being the google queen


You already are Hon 

Can you find me a pic of a rainbowed unicorn??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I blinked and missed it again.... Penny, shar the vodka!!!!!!! Han xxxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You already are Hon
> 
> Can you find me a pic of a rainbowed unicorn??










:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Afraid it wont happen - we have discussed it and it would be just too difficult to verify ages


Ignore my post on your thread then 

Evening Tashi xxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> :


Yeah!! Ok a frog with a suit on.....


----------



## tashi

rainy said:


> Ignore my post on your thread then
> 
> Evening Tashi xxxxxx


Evening Rainy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yeah!! Ok a frog with a suit on.....


are you just keeping her busy ???


----------



## Shazach

tashi said:


> Afraid it wont happen - we have discussed it and it would be just too difficult to verify ages


Hi Tashi, Is Mr Tashi behaving for you?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yeah!! Ok a frog with a suit on.....


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> are you just keeping her busy ???


Just checking she's up to scratch...


----------



## tashi

Shazach said:


> Hi Tashi, Is Mr Tashi behaving for you?
> 
> Sh x


He aint been too bad today thankyou


----------



## sid.lola

tashi said:


> Afraid it wont happen - we have discussed it and it would be just too difficult to verify ages


Understandable. The other forums I'm on where the adult section is free just ask you to confirm you're over 18 and trust you lol


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> are you just keeping her busy ???


keeps me quiet lol


----------



## Shazach

Shazach said:


> Just checking she's up to scratch...


She is.....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> She is.....


lmao - endorsed by shazach


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I really can't keep up tonight....my mouse pad is broke and I'm can't scroll properly nor ccan I click properly!!!! grrrr


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> keeps me quiet lol


nooooo i like it when you are noisy. You are the google queen though.


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I really can't keep up tonight....my mouse pad is broke and I'm can't scroll properly nor ccan I click properly!!!! grrrr


Ahhhhhhh. Did you colour your hair yet??When do we get a piccie of your new do then ??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> nooooo i like it when you are noisy. You are the google queen though.


totlly lost now!!!


----------



## Guest

Can someone please tell me how you respond to multiple posts. I have been on here ages and haven't bothered to work it out but i am starting to look like an idiot (no idiot jokes please)


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> keeps me quiet lol


Wasn't trying to keep you quiet hon, I prefer when you're noisy!!:lol:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Can someone please tell me how you respond to multiple posts. I have been on here ages and haven't bothered to work it out but i am starting to look like an idiot (no idiot jokes please)


yep, the icon with the speech marks on at the bottom right of the posts. just click on that on all the posts you want to quote then click on Post Reply.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Can someone please tell me how you respond to multiple posts. I have been on here ages and haven't bothered to work it out but i am starting to look like an idiot (no idiot jokes please)


 not saying nuffin - _whistles softly_ its my turn to laugh now 

trouble is i dont know either!   :incazzato:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Can someone please tell me how you respond to multiple posts. I have been on here ages and haven't bothered to work it out but i am starting to look like an idiot (no idiot jokes please)


click on the quot icon with a plus on it (next to the quote one) you can click on as many as you like but on the last one just click on the quote button!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> yep, the icon with the speech marks on at the bottom right of the posts. just click on that on all the posts you want to quote then click on Post Reply.


thankyou!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> yep, the icon with the speech marks on at the bottom right of the posts. just click on that on all the posts you want to quote then click on Post Reply.


Still can't work it out but i have had 3/4 bottle of wine so maybe not the right time 

nope can't find speech marks


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Can someone please tell me how you respond to multiple posts. I have been on here ages and haven't bothered to work it out but i am starting to look like an idiot (no idiot jokes please)





Shazach said:


> yep, the icon with the speech marks on at the bottom right of the posts. just click on that on all the posts you want to quote then click on Post Reply.





LittleMissSunshine said:


> click on the quot icon with a plus on it (next to the quote one) you can click on as many as you like but on the last one just click on the quote button!!!


did i do it right? lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> thankyou!





rainy said:


> Still can't work it out but i have had 3/4 bottle of wine so maybe not the right time
> 
> nope can't find speech marks





LittleMissSunshine said:


> click on the quot icon with a plus on it (next to the quote one) you can click on as many as you like but on the last one just click on the quote button!!!


Ha Haaaaaaaaaaa. I got it


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Still can't work it out but i have had 3/4 bottle of wine so maybe not the right time
> 
> nope can't find speech marks


you've clearly not had enough to drink..... I went to go to cash machine earlier which wasn't working so I went into the off lisence instead and bought 3 bottles of wine to get cashback instead!!:w00t:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> you've clearly not had enough to drink..... I went to go to cash machine earlier which wasn't working so I went into the off lisence instead and bought 3 bottles of wine to get cashback instead!!:w00t:


How many left ???? :wink:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

3..... I am on the one I opened last night!!!!!!! how good am i????:incazzato:


----------



## Guest

right ladies This sad olf fecker is off to bed lol

roll on next weeks school holidays! - at least i wont have 5.30am starts! YAY!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> did i do it right? lol


Yep! love the new signature!!!

Rainy,

On the post you want to quote, at the bottom right hand of the post there are three icons, one says quote, the middle one is the multi quote button, and the far right is the quick reply button.
Click on the middle one and it turns red, do the same for the next post you want to quote and when you've got all you want to quote click on either the quote icon or the "Post reply" icon at the bottom of the page.

Any better?


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Ha Haaaaaaaaaaa. I got it


So you did!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Yep! love the new signature!!!
> 
> Rainy,
> 
> On the post you want to quote, at the bottom right hand of the post there are three icons, one says quote, the middle one is the multi quote button, and the far right is the quick reply button.
> Click on the middle one and it turns red, do the same for the next post you want to quote and when you've got all you want to quote click on either the quote icon or the "Post reply" icon at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Any better?


she still needs more alcohol!!!!!:ihih:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right ladies This sad olf fecker is off to bed lol
> 
> roll on next weeks school holidays! - at least i wont have 5.30am starts! YAY!


Night xxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Night xxxxxx


you're not going yet mrs are you???? I might make it to 5000 tonight!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> she still needs more alcohol!!!!!:ihih:


Me too! haven't had any yet....
Any how my laptop keeps freezing so I guess thats my cue to go make squeaking noises in the bath.....(check back to Bordies post 7.30ish!!)

Sh x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Me too! haven't had any yet....
> Any how my laptop keeps freezing so I guess thats my cue to go make squeaking noises in the bath.....(check back to Bordies post 7.30ish!!)
> 
> Sh x


I'm not looking, I'm sweet, innocet and uncorrupted... though I did have an odd dream about Andrew Lloyd Webber last night!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm not looking, I'm sweet, innocet and uncorrupted... though I did have an odd dream about Andrew Lloyd Webber last night!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm not looking, I'm sweet, innocet and uncorrupted... though I did have an odd dream about Andrew Lloyd Webber last night!!!!!


that would be a night mare - old mr i look like punch webber


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm not looking, I'm sweet, innocet and uncorrupted... though I did have an odd dream about Andrew Lloyd Webber last night!!!!!


oooo tell me more i am not quite off yet.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

he lifted me onto stage to sing with a band... was very nice that's all but did fancy him in my dream!!!!! and I AM innocent!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> he lifted me onto stage to sing with a band... was very nice that's all but did fancy him in my dream!!!!! and I AM innocent!!!


Me thinks the lady doth protest too much :laugh::lol::laugh:


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> he lifted me onto stage to sing with a band... was very nice that's all but did fancy him in my dream!!!!! and I AM innocent!!!


well that is one for the records


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> well that is one for the records


what, health records for the mental health department??????:yikes:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> what, health records for the mental health department??????:yikes:


you said it ut:


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> what, health records for the mental health department??????:yikes:


well men in white coats did spring to mind


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

hahahahahaqhahahahahaha


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hahahahahaqhahahahahaha


42 to go....see your giving the games a hammering tonight, lol....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

boredom mainly.... hubs is working on his laptop so I'm in the other corner cuddling dogs on my laptop!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> boredom mainly.... hubs is working on his laptop so I'm in the other corner cuddling dogs on my laptop!!!!


so we are boring now are we?:incazzato:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> boredom mainly.... hubs is working on his laptop so I'm in the other corner cuddling dogs on my laptop!!!!


Thought you were aiming on the '000's.
I was supposed to be getting in the bath......


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> so we are boring now are we?:incazzato:





Shazach said:


> Thought you were aiming on the '000's.
> I was supposed to be getting in the bath......


no, you're not boring, I just love playing!!!!! I was going to dye my hair tonight... maybe not now!!!!!

Stay Sh, don't have a bath yet!!!!! play games with me... you to lil's mum!:w00t:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> no, you're not boring, I just love playing!!!!! I was going to dye my hair tonight... maybe not now!!!!!
> 
> Stay Sh, don't have a bath yet!!!!! play games with me... you to lil's mum!:w00t:


Drink the wine THEN dye your hair. It will give you a laugh in the morning.

Night Peeps xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

you mean it would give YOU a laugh in the morning!!!!! I'll do it in the morning then post a pic tomorrow!!!!xxx Nite... sewwt dreams!!!xxx


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> no, you're not boring, I just love playing!!!!! I was going to dye my hair tonight... maybe not now!!!!!
> 
> Stay Sh, don't have a bath yet!!!!! play games with me... you to lil's mum!:w00t:


Sorry Hon, my beds a calling and I've got a full day of it tomorrow (vets first thing as well) so me off too.

Night all.

Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just going for a forest - brb


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Sorry Hon, my beds a calling and I've got a full day of it tomorrow (vets first thing as well) so me off too.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Sh xx


 thank You for reminding me,..... need to worm mine soon!!! Nite!!!xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Sorry Hon, my beds a calling and I've got a full day of it tomorrow (vets first thing as well) so me off too.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Sh xx


Hope it goes well



Lily's Mum said:


> Just going for a forest - brb


You still guffing windy miller


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

dirty mare..... I'd never do such a thing!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Hope it goes well


Thanks Hon, just his third injection out of the four, hopefully we might see a difference after this one.

Nite, nite.
Hope you enjoyed your Ertha K, Lily's Mum!

Sh x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

nite nite xxx sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Thats better just dropped the kids off at the pool


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I will rest easy knowing you have done that!!!!!! thank You for sharing!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

No worries - all part of my generosity - sharing lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm honoured you feel you can share!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathryn1

Good evening everyone, today i bought a laptop so have been setting it up and trying to get used to it. its great!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I want a new laptop...mine cream crackered... as am I. I'm off to bed..... nite all!!!xxxxx


----------



## CatzEyes

Hi everyone I'm knew here. I just got off work a little while ago and I am just checking all my messages. Waiting for our snow storm to come in. It was dry here all Winter and now that it is Spring we are getting snow storm after snow storm. It sucks.:frown2:


----------



## Guest

morning everyone!

I have a busy busy day ahead lol - will try to pop on everynoe and again!

welcome to the forum catseyes


----------



## Fleur

CatzEyes said:


> Hi everyone I'm knew here. I just got off work a little while ago and I am just checking all my messages. Waiting for our snow storm to come in. It was dry here all Winter and now that it is Spring we are getting snow storm after snow storm. It sucks.:frown2:


Hope the snow isn't to bad - are you likely to get snowed in?
We've been lucky in my part of England so far this spring, weather has been mild and sunny.


----------



## Sophiex

Morning all!

Welcome catzeyes.


----------



## Guest

Morning, welcome newies


Going to attempt to get through the day without any disasters from my 2 year old 

xxxxx


----------



## Fleur

rainy said:


> Morning, welcome newies
> 
> Going to attempt to get through the day without any disasters from my 2 year old
> 
> xxxxx


Good luck with that!
I'm off now to take Zipper for his vac's.
See you all later


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Good luck with that!
> I'm off now to take Zipper for his vac's.
> See you all later


Good luck xx


----------



## Fleur

Well just got back from vets.
Hope everyones morning has gone well.
I'm now 65 pounds lighter
Vac's for Zipper, worming and flea treatments or the next 6 months plus nail trims for them both.
Lilly's vacs are due next month.
The vet nurse caught Zipper's cuticle, bless her she was nearly in tears, it bleed a fair bit.
This is why I won't do it myself - he wiggles like hell and has black nails.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Last day of semi peace - girls break up from pre school today...

Baby is asleep in cot...and my new addition is making the most of the time whilst the other two are at school - has her head in the toy box rooting through it all..

In half an hour I have friend coming round for a coffee and a natter.

What are you all up to?


----------



## Sassysas

"The morning after" after 2 night shifts..ohhh how I hate them,lol. And the kind postman decided to come knocking at 11, so there goes my lay-in :rolleyes5:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Last day of semi peace - girls break up from pre school today...
> 
> Baby is asleep in cot...and my new addition is making the most of the time whilst the other two are at school - has her head in the toy box rooting through it all..
> 
> In half an hour I have friend coming round for a coffee and a natter.
> 
> What are you all up to?


Sent one of mine home poorly today so just chillin while devil daughter takes a break in her demolition derby to have a nap 

Sounds like your little ones are all fine and dandy, well done with the new one.



Sassysas said:


> "The morning after" after 2 night shifts..ohhh how I hate them,lol. And the kind postman decided to come knocking at 11, so there goes my lay-in :rolleyes5:


YUUUUUUUUK.

There again i have no idea what a lay in is anymore


----------



## Fleur

evening everyone, hope you all managed to get out and about in the lovely weather today.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> evening everyone, hope you all managed to get out and about in the lovely weather today.


Hi Fleur,

Just milling throught the posts trying to summon the energy for a bath.

How are you?


----------



## Fleur

I'm good - had a lovely walk this evening. Dogs are cream crackered.
Kids are getting ready for bed, and I'm thinking I ought to get myself something for tea.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> I'm good - had a lovely walk this evening. Dogs are cream crackered.
> Kids are getting ready for bed, and I'm thinking I ought to get myself something for tea.


ooooo mine are long gone, put a casserole on at lunchtime so dinner was a breeze and have finished all the wine from last night.

Considering tea and hot cross bun


----------



## Fleur

mine are all teenagers
casserole sounds lovely - kids had archery this evening so had a pizza at 4.30. to early for me to eat. so I'll probably just have beans on toast or something.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> mine are all teenagers
> casserole sounds lovely - kids had archery this evening so had a pizza at 4.30. to early for me to eat. so I'll probably just have beans on toast or something.


YUM.

It's quiet tonight


----------



## Fleur

very quiet - everyone must be tired out from enjoying then sun.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> very quiet - everyone must be tired out from enjoying then sun.


Kind of figured it would get quieter on here during the summer.

Going to make tea and have a bath. Hope you find someone to have some fun with


----------



## Lily's Mum

I'm here now!! 

All sproglets are in bed asleep...husband is down the pub with some old farts talking about old bikes (and no that doesn't include me), I am chilling with some Cadbury Highlights.


----------



## Fleur

I'm just chillin' on the sofa with 1 dog and 2 teenage girls watching my name is earl.
Thinking about making myself some supper.


----------



## Shazach

Hello all, me here too now.

Been for picnic tea at a local beauty spot then lolled in bath for a bit. my first bit of R&R in ages - feel like a new woman :lol::lol:

How's everyone doing?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hello all, me here too now.
> 
> Been for picnic tea at a local beauty spot then lolled in bath for a bit. my first bit of R&R in ages - feel like a new woman :lol::lol:
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Sh x


OOOooo what will your new woman look like


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> OOOooo what will your new woman look like


Slimmer and younger!!! :lol:

How's your day been Hon. Is it nearly baff time?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Slimmer and younger!!! :lol:
> 
> How's your day been Hon. Is it nearly baff time?


Already been, it's quiet tonight.

Not a bad day, didn't really do anything.

Sounds like you had a nice evening. I really miss stuff like that.

Mr Rainy and i are going away on our own in May and wwe were talking about it today. We are just going to hitch up the trailer tent and head off to the Peak District i think. PEACE and SERENITY :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Already been, it's quiet tonight.
> 
> Not a bad day, didn't really do anything.
> 
> Sounds like you had a nice evening. I really miss stuff like that.
> 
> Mr Rainy and i are going away on our own in May and wwe were talking about it today. We are just going to hitch up the trailer tent and head off to the Peak District i think. PEACE and SERENITY :thumbup:


In the past we would have just taken our Red for a long walk but we're finding new ways to relax with Zach's current limitations - hadn't had a picnic in years! it was nice, and I'm in the good books 'cause I've spent some time with o/h! :lol:

Peak Districts lovely, I recommend Chatsworth House. Is Oscar coming with you or staying at Garandparents too?


----------



## Lily's Mum

not long now til my hol in italy


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> not long now til my hol in italy


Lovely, En masse or just you and hubster?


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> We are just going to hitch up the trailer tent and head off to the Peak District i think. PEACE and SERENITY :thumbup:


Best put a red alert out then:devil::devil: The peak district won't know what hit em:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> In the past we would have just taken our Red for a long walk but we're finding new ways to relax with Zach's current limitations - hadn't had a picnic in years! it was nice, and I'm in the good books 'cause I've spent some time with o/h! :lol:
> 
> Peak Districts lovely, I recommend Chatsworth House. Is Oscar coming with you or staying at Garandparents too?


You don't think i would trust my dog with our parents do you  no he is coming with



Lily's Mum said:


> not long now til my hol in italy


ooooooo LOVE italy, where bouts



DoubleTrouble said:


> Best put a red alert out then:devil::devil: The peak district won't know what hit em:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


No worries we have made a pact not to speak for the entire break, they wwon't even know we have been


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Lovely, En masse or just you and hubster?


there are 13 of us altogether,,, hired a guest house just for us with 4 staff and a mini bus to drive us about


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> there are 13 of us altogether,,, hired a guest house just for us with 4 staff and a mini bus to drive us about


Where though


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> there are 13 of us altogether,,, hired a guest house just for us with 4 staff and a mini bus to drive us about


Aww, thanks hon - didn't realise we were all invited. Do I need skis, bikini or walking boots?:ciappa:


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Where though


Tuscany!!! ffs - is that okay?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Aww, thanks hon - didn't realise we were all invited. Do I need skis, bikini or walking boots?:ciappa:


whatever floats ya boat luvrrr:


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Tuscany!!! ffs - is that okay?


LMAO, Oooooh, you run out of alcohol or something???:laugh::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> LMAO, Oooooh, you run out of alcohol or something???:laugh::lol:


she never gave me time to answer - i can only type with one finger


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Tuscany!!! ffs - is that okay?


OOOOO Lucky you, sounds lovely  Wanted to know before i went to bed so i was being impatient.

We stayed on the Amalfi coast the year before we had the kids STUNNING.

I want to go back to Ravello they have sunrise concerts
here









How romantic is that


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> she never gave me time to answer - i can only type with one finger


PMSL, put down your glass and use both hands then!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

morning everyone

how are you all?

last day of school today  - downside is full on hectic 2 weeks, upsides are no more 5.30mornings, pyjama days, and trips out with the kids


----------



## Kathryn1

billyboysmammy said:


> morning everyone
> 
> how are you all?
> 
> last day of school today  - downside is full on hectic 2 weeks, upsides are no more 5.30mornings, pyjama days, and trips out with the kids


Morning hunny, i know how great is that!!! I love half term and holidays.

Im in work and looking forward to a lazy weekend with the kids. my harry isnt well so will be looking after him x


----------



## Guest

I love school hols too, NO SCHOOL RUN !!!!

but i am always ready for them to go back


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I love school hols too, NO SCHOOL RUN !!!!
> 
> but i am always ready for them to go back


I'm with you on that one :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur

I love PJ days - snuggle on the sofa under the duvet with a big bowl of popcorn watching films with the kids:thumbup:
Must confess I'm still in my PJ's at the moment


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> I love PJ days - snuggle on the sofa under the duvet with a big bowl of popcorn watching films with the kids:thumbup:
> Must confess I'm still in my PJ's at the moment


I secretly quite like it when one of them is a bit poorly (obviously not proper poorly) and you just slob on the sofa for a day with a little warm bundle.

Precious


----------



## Kathryn1

Yes that will be me all weekend!!


----------



## Fleur

rainy said:


> I secretly quite like it when one of them is a bit poorly (obviously not proper poorly) and you just slob on the sofa for a day with a little warm bundle.
> 
> Precious


I know what you mean - mine are a bit big now though- a nearly 6ft 15 year old isn't so easy to snuggle with 
I used to love it when they were just poorly enough to want to cuddle all day though.


----------



## Fleur

Kathryn1 said:


> Yes that will be me all weekend!!


enjoy - they soon get to big for proper snuggles.
Although my son still sits as close as possible and leans on me when he feels unwell - the problem is he s much bigger than me now:scared:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy peeps!

How are all my idle chatters this morning?

I have been busy, as usual. We have all had a nice walk with the doglets to the lake and fed the ducks, although Lily ate most of the bread cos the kids are such a poor shot

I have done all my downstairs house work and two loads of washing on the line.

This savvy I am playing chauffeur as they all go to different activities.

What are all you lot up to?


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy peeps!
> 
> How are all my idle chatters this morning?
> 
> I have been busy, as usual. We have all had a nice walk with the doglets to the lake and fed the ducks, although Lily ate most of the bread cos the kids are such a poor shot
> 
> I have done all my downstairs house work and two loads of washing on the line.
> 
> This savvy I am playing chauffeur as they all go to different activities.
> 
> What are all you lot up to?


You have been a busy little bee so far this morning.

Im in work, working hard as you can see


----------



## Fleur

Wow- you've done loads already Lily'smum.
I'm popping on and off here in between putting the washing on etc.
Still in my PJ's though - OH took dogs out this am.
Gonna clean the carpets and bathroom before I bath and get dressed.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy peeps!
> 
> How are all my idle chatters this morning?
> 
> I have been busy, as usual. We have all had a nice walk with the doglets to the lake and fed the ducks, although Lily ate most of the bread cos the kids are such a poor shot
> 
> I have done all my downstairs house work and two loads of washing on the line.
> 
> This savvy I am playing chauffeur as they all go to different activities.
> 
> What are all you lot up to?


I am exhausted just reading that. 

I had a lovely walk with my best friend and our hounds first thing and then we took our littlest sprogs to Costa and ignored them while we drank coffee.


----------



## candysmum

i finished my assesment for my key skills in maths and i go striaght in to level 2 Thank god.  
once i have completed maths i will be doing Lit! OH no.

Had great news from lousie on here she has started candys portrait i can't wait.

I am having a much better day today!

How is everyone here today?


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> i finished my assesment for my key skills in maths and i go striaght in to level 2 Thank god.
> once i have completed maths i will be doing Lit! OH no.
> 
> Had great news from lousie on here she has started candys portrait i can't wait.
> 
> I am having a much better day today!
> 
> How is everyone here today?


Glad you are having a better day.

Don't worry about Lit, you wrote a book on here about candy and the pups so a silly little literature course should be a breeze


----------



## CatzEyes

I agree PJ days are great. That was yesterday for me though. Back to work tonight.rrr: I just read through this thread and I am amazed at how active this one is. It's great.


----------



## Guest

CatzEyes said:


> I agree PJ days are great. That was yesterday for me though. Back to work tonight.rrr: I just read through this thread and I am amazed at how active this one is. It's great.


I love this thread, it's like my coffee break thread. It was started by Lilys Mum so we had somewhere to "chat" instead of clogging up the other threads.

Total drivel but very entertaining. I am impressed you read it all !!!! 

You are very welcome :laugh:

Off on school run BLLLEEEEEUGH


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> I love this thread, it's like my coffee break thread. It was started by Lilys Mum so we had somewhere to "chat" instead of clogging up the other threads.
> 
> Total drivel but very entertaining. I am impressed you read it all !!!!
> 
> You are very welcome :laugh:
> 
> Off on school run BLLLEEEEEUGH


cAN i ADMIT i HAVEN'T READ AND CAIUGH UP...oops,, in capslock again...I'll stop shouting!!!

Where has the sun gone this afternoon??:nonod:


----------



## Kathryn1

The sun has gone here as well, its still quite warm out though. 

Im still stuck in work and bored stupid now!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Kathryn1 said:


> The sun has gone here as well, its still quite warm out though.
> 
> Im still stuck in work and bored stupid now!!!


bless ya!! I'm watching the sex education show... I'm horrified how easy it is for kids to access things they shouldn't see!!!


----------



## Kathryn1

LittleMissSunshine said:


> bless ya!! I'm watching the sex education show... I'm horrified how easy it is for kids to access things they shouldn't see!!!


Are you learning anything new hun??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Kathryn1 said:


> Are you learning anything new hun??


I'm ashamed to say yes..........not saying what though.....I am really learning about how poorly kids understanding of the whole thing is though.!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

It is hot here today - 18 degrees!!!!


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> It is hot here today - 18 degrees!!!!


It is a lovely day, a bit of sunshine would help as well though x:thumbup1:


----------



## candysmum

we have stolen the sun we haven't had any all day and now its shinning adn very warm outside


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm ashamed to say yes..........not saying what though.....I am really learning about how poorly kids understanding of the whole thing is though.!!!!!


I watched it last night and was horrified the sort of stuff they were into and i am pretty broad minded.

What was really sad was one when they showed them normal womens bodies and the boys AND GIRLS were horrified that women didn't really look like porn stars.

I have no idea how boys are ever going to be happy in a normal relationship when they have such a twisted view of what a woman should look like and the poor girls are going to put more pressure on themselves to conform.


----------



## Guest

See you lot are back on your favorite topic


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> See you lot are back on your favorite topic


In a grown up and informative manner (for once)


----------



## Lily's Mum

There has to be a balance somewhere along the line. We have the highest rate of teenage pregnancies in Europe. Why is that?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> There has to be a balance somewhere along the line. We have the highest rate of teenage pregnancies in Europe. Why is that?


Absolutely. We should be educating children in an informative, relaxed and informal manner rather than them picking stuff up off the net or it all being some big giggly, embarrasing subject.

I think we should start with body awareness at the age of 3 and just teach about relationships the same way we teach them about other general stuff.


----------



## Guest

Evening by the way


----------



## Lily's Mum

howdy rainy,,, just waiting for the end of the c beebies bedtime hour and then it is time to put rug rats to bed.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> howdy rainy,,, just waiting for the end of the c beebies bedtime hour and then it is time to put rug rats to bed.


Mine don't go until 7.45 so we are watching Pepper Pig (sophies choice).

How was your afternoon ?


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Mine don't go until 7.45 so we are watching Pepper Pig (sophies choice).
> 
> How was your afternoon ?


Well the weather here has been absolutely gorgeous - my car said the temp is 18 degrees so we have been playing in the garden, plus chauffering the borrowed kids to their contact visits.

What have you been up to?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Well the weather here has been absolutely gorgeous - my car said the temp is 18 degrees so we have been playing in the garden, plus chauffering the borrowed kids to their contact visits.
> 
> What have you been up to?


It's cold here.

My friend came round after school with her kids and puppy. It was Oscars first playdate at our house and he got very grumpy and wouldn't share so had to have time out.


----------



## Guest

Evening all, had a lot of wine with our dinner and I'm feeling nice and squiffy  I love fridays


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi ya Louise - vino is good, have you any left?


----------



## Guest

louise5031 said:


> Evening all, had a lot of wine with our dinner and I'm feeling nice and squiffy  I love fridays


Evening . Didn't have nearly enough wine with my dinner feeling deprived


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Back on the programme I was watching...... I could never talk to my parents about thi ng like that...I foiund out the ermm... hard way........

I think it's so sad how little kids know and how they actually find out the awful info they do get!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Back on the programme I was watching...... I could never talk to my parents about thi ng like that...I foiund out the ermm... hard way........
> 
> I think it's so sad how little kids know and how they actually find out the awful info they do get!!!


I thought it was more sad what they thought of normal bodies.

All the boys wanted girls to look like porn stars and all the girls felt like they had to conform


----------



## Shazach

Evening All, anybody still here?

I've been out with work, but drove so was on the water - come home for some vino  how much catching up have I got to do with you lot?
Also feeling depraved - I never get to watch educational programmes in the day - I might be missing something, i could be doing it wrong???:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

'Hello!' says I, waving my hand in the manner of the Queen.

I am here. Been drinking some Ribena.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> 'Hello!' says I, waving my hand in the manner of the Queen.
> 
> I am here. Been drinking some Ribena.


Evening ma'am (curtsying ) Am I too late - have I missed tonights idling chit chat?:biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hey Shaz, you are never too late!!

Looks like we r the only Idle chatters though lol


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Hey Shaz, you are never too late!!
> 
> Looks like we r the only Idle chatters though lol


Looks like it. Mrs Rainy's gone blue.
How's the new little one settling in?


----------



## Fleur

Evening all - just finished checking out the other threads.
No wine here  Just chocolate
I'm watching the real family robinson - it's quite funny, the parents keep arguing


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Looks like it. Mrs Rainy's gone blue.
> How's the new little one settling in?


Rainy needs to get in here quick lol

Thanks for asking re the little one - she is settling in well - she is a real sweetie and plays lovely with my other kids.

So far, so good.

How is Zach?


----------



## Shazach

Fleur said:


> Evening all - just finished checking out the other threads.
> No wine here  Just chocolate
> I'm watching the real family robinson - it's quite funny, the parents keep arguing


Hi Fleur,

Chocolate hobnobs here! 
O/h watching cricket :Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest

hello everyone hows everyones friday night going sorry if you have already said all this but i really cant read back through all them pages lol...
thought i would come in for a chat havent been in for while when i do everyone else has gone to bad lol..
hope all is well with everyones xx


----------



## Fleur

Don't worry Devildogz I never read back through the thread - just jump on in:001_tt2:
Good to hear the little one is settling in Lily'smum.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm ok, little stressed.....ex wives...step kids.....grrrrr!!! I already had a bottle of wine from 5 pm.....might have to open another!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I feel sick actually - just scoffed an obscenely large piece of banoffee tart and washed it down with half a bottle of frascati - not exactly the healthiest of snacks lol


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Rainy needs to get in here quick lol
> 
> Thanks for asking re the little one - she is settling in well - she is a real sweetie and plays lovely with my other kids.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> How is Zach?


So, so, thanks Hon, I was hoping we'd see more improvement by now. Still favours his left paws. One more injection to go and hydrotherapy for the next three weeks.
Lets hope the insurance coughs up otherwise i'm going to be skint


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> I feel sick actually - just scoffed an obscenely large piece of banoffee tart and washed it down with half a bottle of frascati - not exactly the healthiest of snacks lol


ooh, yummy.... gym tomorrow then????:mad2:


----------



## Fleur

Awww - Sunshine - don't let it get to you.

Lily'smum serves you right for scoffing so much


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I feel sick actually - just scoffed an obscenely large piece of banoffee tart and washed it down with half a bottle of frascati - not exactly the healthiest of snacks lol


not healthy but yummy lol i had smarty choclate bar was rather nice x


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> .....everyone else has gone to bad lol..
> hope all is well with everyones xx


I might go to bad myself, lol - sounds fun!! 



LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm ok, little stressed.....ex wives...step kids.....grrrrr!!! I already had a bottle of wine from 5 pm.....might have to open another!!!


If it's got that bad you're welcome to share mine:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Fleur

what does going to bad entail - sounds good think I'll go as well:ihih:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> I might go to bad myself, lol - sounds fun!!
> 
> If it's got that bad you're welcome to share mine:001_tt2::001_tt2:


What you drinking???


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> What you drinking???


At mo, white wine but have some tequila so might have a quick gulp for old times sake!!!
Well I did have nachos earlier so it is in keeping....:lol::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> At mo, white wine but have some tequila so might have a quick gulp for old times sake!!!
> Well I did have nachos earlier so it is in keeping....:lol::lol:


lets all do some tequila slammers


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> At mo, white wine but have some tequila so might have a quick gulp for old times sake!!!
> Well I did have nachos earlier so it is in keeping....:lol::lol:


I had to go to hubs work for drinks this evening...on arrival I was presented with a couple of shots of whisky.....when in rome.....gotta love the army!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

2 pints of Guinness .. bottle of wine and now on the voddie.. Ughh, sod it, its Friday!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Half a bottle of frascati - and a couple of disaronnos but now am thinking of some slammers


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

3 red dogs said:


> 2 pints of Guinness .. bottle of wine and now on the voddie.. Ughh, sod it, its Friday!!


So we'll all be on the alka seltzer in the mornin?????:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Fleur

I'm missing out - no booze in the house, how depressing, I really fancy a glass or 2 of wine now!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Half a bottle of frascati - and a couple of disaronnos but now am thinking of some slammers


Enjoyed mine!! Now got that warm tingly feeling in my chest :lol:::ihih::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Looks like you are all having WAAAAAAAAAAY too much fun in my absence, just snuck back in to say HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO.


Shaz - slightly concerned you are feeling depraved are you not on the wrong site for that


Sunny - You have not drunk enough yet (unlike reddogs ) when you have it will all disappear.

Lilys Mum - We have a family saying - you are a fat belly gut bucket 

Fleur & devildogz - Stop encouraging them i expect you to keep order

Love Yoooooooooou , 

Night
xxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

as I just put on other thread, not sure if I fancy opening another bottle of vino but do have a little black bush left....wiould round the night off perfectly!!! am stuffed from the chinese too!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Looks like you are all having WAAAAAAAAAAY too much fun in my absence, just snuck back in to say HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Shaz - slightly concerned you are feeling depraved are you not on the wrong site for that
> 
> Sunny - You have not drunk enough yet (unlike reddogs ) when you have it will all disappear.
> 
> Lilys Mum - We have a family saying - you are a fat belly gut bucket
> 
> Fleur & devildogz - Stop encouraging them i expect you to keep order
> 
> Love Yoooooooooou ,
> 
> Night
> xxxx


I feel like a pot bellied pig


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Looks like you are all having WAAAAAAAAAAY too much fun in my absence, just snuck back in to say HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Shaz - slightly concerned you are feeling depraved are you not on the wrong site for that
> 
> Sunny - You have not drunk enough yet (unlike reddogs ) when you have it will all disappear.
> 
> Lilys Mum - We have a family saying - you are a fat belly gut bucket
> 
> Fleur & devildogz - Stop encouraging them i expect you to keep order
> 
> Love Yoooooooooou ,
> 
> Night
> xxxx


Nite Hon, DD still hasn't told us what going bad entails, will let you know as I know you'd want to come to!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nite Hon, DD still hasn't told us what going bad entails, will let you know as I know you'd want to come to!! :lol:


Already there :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> as I just put on other thread, not sure if I fancy opening another bottle of vino but do have a little black bush left....wiould round the night off perfectly!!! am stuffed from the chinese too!!!!!


Now thats just not fair, I sooooo want to put a smutty comment but Red might come and tell me off! 
Wicked lady.....:ciappa::devil:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I feel like a pot bellied pig


A guffing pot bellied pig

You paint such an attractive picture of yourself


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Now thats just not fair, I sooooo want to put a smutty comment but Red might come and tell me off!
> Wicked lady.....:ciappa::devil:


ha ha... I'm mousey brown naturally:scared:.......I meant whisky!!!!! bushmills/blackbush is THE nicest whisky in the world.....:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> A guffing pot bellied pig
> 
> You paint such an attractive picture of yourself


me not guffing


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> me not guffing


no, that was yesterday!!!!!:sneaky2::devil:ut::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Night gang, i can hear my husband huffing from downstairs (and not in a good way)


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Night gang, i can hear my husband huffing from downstairs (and not in a good way)


let him huff..he's only a man after all!!!:devil:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Night gang, i can hear my husband huffing from downstairs (and not in a good way)


you're still here - i can see you :ciappa:


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Night gang, i can hear my husband huffing from downstairs (and not in a good way)


dont give in to him - let him huff and puff, your house is made of bricks it will not fall down,,,boil a pot of water and put him in it:scared:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> you're still here - i can see you :ciappa:


we could bully her into staying/!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> we could bully her into staying/!!!!!:thumbup:


maybe if we all huff and puff too?

*HUFF*


----------



## Georges Mum

i'm here!

does your keyboard think about things before it writes across your screen?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> maybe if we all huff and puff too?
> 
> *HUFF*


but we'll not blow her house down!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> i'm here!
> 
> does your keyboard think about things before it writes across your screen?


Hope so, something has to think for me :lol::lol:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> but we'll not blow her house down!!!:biggrin:


It's working though - her lights still on.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> It's working though - her lights still on.....


may be she is just paausing while she pushes him in to the pot lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Hope so, something has to think for me :lol::lol:


Nothing thinks before it goes on screen....i DYED my blonde out yesterday!!


Shazach said:


> It's working though - her lights still on.....


BLOW HARDER!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Nothing thinks before it goes on screen....i DYED my blonde out yesterday!!
> 
> BLOW HARDER!!!


You're determined to make me say something to get me into trouble tonight aren't you!!! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> You're determined to make me say something to get me into trouble tonight aren't you!!! :devil::devil::devil:


absolutely!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::001_cool::001_cool:


----------



## Guest

My kindest gratitude for not blowing my house down last night i am not convinced i have a mad women huffers clause in my Insurance policy.

I have not put him in the pot quite yet, i need him to look after the kids so i can go training with Oscar 


maybe later 


Morning xx


----------



## Georges Mum

I have blown two saucepans up since joining the forum, am in the process of replacing them now!


----------



## Fleur

Morning all - hope all you boozers have clear heads this morning.
I'm putting off the chores really don't feel like doing anything today.


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> I have blown two saucepans up since joining the forum, am in the process of replacing them now!


Was that because you got too engrossed in the forum and forgot you had put dinner on


----------



## Indie

Morning we are just off to give a rescue bunny a home.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Indie said:


> Morning we are just off to give a rescue bunny a home.


Awwww thats sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Afternoon. Lovely Day !!!!!!!!!!!

Oscar has had 3 walks plus his training class already and is flt out under the table.

Hope everyones out enjoying the weather and not on here


----------



## CatzEyes

Hello everyone. I think we are on different time periods. I am in the United States. I do find all of your conversaitions very interesting though LOL! I just read them again. It is snowing here so I am staying in today. I'll probably just play on the computer.


----------



## CatzEyes

CatzEyes said:


> Hello everyone. I think we are on different time periods. I am in the United States. I do find all of your conversaitions very interesting though LOL! I just read them again. It is snowing here so I am staying in today. I'll probably just play on the computer.


By the way, this is my dog Rebel and my cat Oreo


----------



## Guest

CatzEyes said:


> By the way, this is my dog Rebel and my cat Oreo


Hey, shame we are on different time scales. Feel free to add to the chat though


----------



## Vixie

CatzEyes said:


> By the way, this is my dog Rebel and my cat Oreo


 its 5:41pm and quite warm, lovely pictures by the way


----------



## CatzEyes

Shazach said:


> Yeah, you started the thread. Rep coming your way Lily'sMum!!
> 
> I'm home after the vets, no further news, just a wait and see for the next three weeks and limited exercise still  But the vet has agreed to refer for hydrotherapy so now just need to check if my insurance will pay. but can I get hold of them, can I b**ger. Grrrr.....
> 
> How's everybody today?
> 
> Sh xx


I hope everything goes well for you. I am alright. A little frustrated with the weather. Can't go out on our motorcycle in this cold, snowy windy weather and I have a serious case of Spring Fever.


----------



## Guest

CatzEyes said:


> I hope everything goes well for you. I am alright. A little frustrated with the weather. Can't go out on our motorcycle in this cold, snowy windy weather and I have a serious case of Spring Fever.


We are lucky spring has well and truly sprung here it's lovely


----------



## Lily's Mum

Phew! Couldn't find this at the mo - thought I would resurrect it.

Hope all chitter chatters are oky.

Today had a mammoth garden tidy up session.

Also looked at a couple of properties today -will tell you more about them later when kiddy winks are in bed.


----------



## Rhiannon

lots to tell us then?(!) my OH has been down the garden centre buying allsorts to try to get the lawn to grow!! its like a patch wor of moss weeds and dead stuff dispite having 4 lots of seed on it! 
so, lily's mum, tell us more about the houses, any stonkers??:sneaky2: luv having a sneak round other peoples houses!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Afternoon all!!!!! I have spent today decluttering rooms.... I finally got my new tattoo yesterday and have already knocked it several times!!!!! grrrrr!!! Ouch!!

How are we all??? having a good weekend??? I am wearing shorts and flipflops!!!!! roll on summer!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Afternoon all!!!!! I have spent today decluttering rooms.... I finally got my new tattoo yesterday and have already knocked it several times!!!!! grrrrr!!! Ouch!!
> 
> How are we all??? having a good weekend??? I am wearing shorts and flipflops!!!!! roll on summer!!!


So that is a photo of your hair AND tatoo you owe us.

I am cooking dinner and MUST NOT burn it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathryn1

Im watching Man utd V Aston Villa. Im a big Man Utd fan. xx 

And cooking my tea, im having Toad in the Hole. xx


----------



## Guest

I have drunk 3/4 bottle of wine, eaten a whole easter egg i bought for the children and posted an offensive post.

I may not last the evening


----------



## Kathryn1

rainy said:


> I have drunk 3/4 bottle of wine, eaten a whole easter egg i bought for the children and posted an offensive post.
> 
> I may not last the evening


What offensive post? what have i missed


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> What offensive post? what have i missed


It has been deleted someone had been winding me up for ages and i kind of let rip.


----------



## Guest

Who did ya offend Rainy - what it something to do with the bl**dy parson??


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Who did ya offend Rainy - what it something to do with the bl**dy parson??


Just people stuck so far up there own rear end they can't hear anymore, think he has been banned but i may have over stepped the mark. I may have had a drink or two this evening

Really got up my nose has been for ages.


----------



## Kathryn1

rainy said:


> Just people stuck so far up there own rear end they can't hear anymore, think he has been banned but i may have over stepped the mark. I may have had a drink or two this evening
> 
> Really got up my nose has been for ages.


You go girl!!!! Go girl!!! Go girl!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## funkycub

So after not being here for a while, whathappened to the mob. Last time I was here it was mob this, mob that...?


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> So after not being here for a while, whathappened to the mob. Last time I was here it was mob this, mob that...?


Hello you, we de mobbed. Just a bit of fun 

Now it's mostly what we had for dinner and how much we have drunk tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> You go girl!!!! Go girl!!! Go girl!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


I did. Back to my usual sunny self now


----------



## funkycub

rainy said:


> Hello you, we de mobbed. Just a bit of fun
> 
> Now it's mostly what we had for dinner and how much we have drunk tonight :thumbup:


Why - did I miss something?


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Why - did I miss something?


Don't think so. Where have you been ?????


----------



## Kathryn1

funkycub said:


> Why - did I miss something?


It just flopped really!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

hi all how r u diddling


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> hi all how r u diddling


helllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i have been drinking wine and eating chocolate.

Did you see my post on Cassie thread before it was deleted :thumbup:


----------



## funkycub

rainy said:


> Don't think so. Where have you been ?????


There was too much argueing and I dipped out for a bit. Had a couple of pics of Ella and Effie I wanted to post yesterday and looked to see what was happening and if it was safe


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> There was too much argueing and I dipped out for a bit. Had a couple of pics of Ella and Effie I wanted to post yesterday and looked to see what was happening and if it was safe


I think it's safe now :thumbup:.

You going to get that dog at the shelter then


----------



## Fleur

How r u all tonight?

I'm really pleased with myself - started the spring cleaning this week
So far have cleared out the kids rooms, my room, the bathroom, kitchen and conservatory. Thrown loads of stuff out, repaired some bits and bobs and cleaned from ceiling to skirting board!!
Just got the hall, landing and lounge dinner to go.

Rainy - don't know what you've done naughty - but don't do it again

Sunshine - where's the photo's of the new hair and tattoo?

Lily'smum - tell us more about the property search?


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> How r u all tonight?
> 
> I'm really pleased with myself - started the spring cleaning this week
> So far have cleared out the kids rooms, my room, the bathroom, kitchen and conservatory. Thrown loads of stuff out, repaired some bits and bobs and cleaned from ceiling to skirting board!!
> Just got the hall, landing and lounge dinner to go.
> 
> Rainy - don't know what you've done naughty - but don't do it again
> 
> Sunshine - where's the photo's of the new hair and tattoo?
> 
> Lily'smum - tell us more about the property search?


Ooooo you are good

Who me I am an angel :aureola:


----------



## noushka05

Fleur said:


> How r u all tonight?
> 
> I'm really pleased with myself - started the spring cleaning this week
> So far have cleared out the kids rooms, my room, the bathroom, kitchen and conservatory. Thrown loads of stuff out, repaired some bits and bobs and cleaned from ceiling to skirting board!!
> Just got the hall, landing and lounge dinner to go.
> 
> Rainy - don't know what you've done naughty - but don't do it again
> 
> Sunshine - where's the photo's of the new hair and tattoo?
> 
> Lily'smum - tell us more about the property search?


OMG youre Amazing!!! i cant get a thing done for being on here:yikes:


----------



## Fleur

rainy said:


> Ooooo you are good
> 
> Who me I am an angel :aureola:





noushka05 said:


> OMG youre Amazing!!! i cant get a thing done for being on here:yikes:


I only do it once a year - one mad blitz then slob land for the next 12 months
Most days it looks like a bomb exploded


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hubby wants to move. I am kind of happy where we are but I would like a larger garden.

hubby says now (for us) is a good time to move - now property prices are cheap.

Any how we have been to look at two properties today.

Both really nice properties.

One of the properties, I absolutely adored. Which one do you think it was?

These are the Estate Agent descriptions.

*Property one*

Henderson Connellan are proud to present for sale this magnificent and significant character iron stone property dating back to the 18th century and situated in this most sought after Northamptonshire village. The property has many period character features, such as a traditional bread oven, deep skirting boards and period sash windows. The deceptively spacious accommodation comprises of a grand reception hallway with two built in storage cupboards, generously sized bay fronted living room with a working log burner, drawing room with bay window and window seat, large formal dining room with magnificent feature fireplace with marble surround, kitchen / breakfast room, rear lobby, separate utility room, sun room, pantry and useful workshop. Upstairs, the property features five bedrooms with four of which being double in size, and the master bedroom benefitting from an en suite bathroom, and a family shower room. Bedroom four is presently utilised as a 21ft long games room. Outside, the space and character theme continues with a rear garden measuring approximately 200foot at its longest. Accessed from the garden is also a garden WC, log store and airing cupboard housing the hot water and central heating boiler. The grounds also features a large brick built greenhouse with a century old grape vine, a brick built shed, private sun terraces, shaped lawns and a vegetable garden. The property also features a gravelled driveway accessed through double wrought iron gates leading to a single garage, providing off road parking for up to four cars. 

*Property two*

SUMMARY
Offered to the market this much larger than average detached property plus an additional self contained studio flat. Benefits include four bedrooms plus potential for a fifth, double garage, ample off road parking for 10+ vehicles and swimming pool in the rear garden. STAMP DUTY PAID

DESCRIPTION
Connells are very pleased to offer to the market this much larger than average detached property plus an additional self contained studio flat. Benefits include four bedrooms plus potential for a fifth, a double garage, ample off road parking for 10+ vehicles, swimming pool in the rear garden and much larger than average plot overall. Situated in close proximity to top performing local schools and within short bus or car journey.


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone you all ok??
i got my laptop charger so am very happy ..


----------



## Lily's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Hello everyone you all ok??
> i got my laptop charger so am very happy ..


that was quick lol


----------



## Fleur

I like the sound of the first property. Big cupboards and windows are always a good thing:thumbup1:
Although the swimming pool would be tempting :biggrin: I think I would be worried about safety.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> that was quick lol


i know my mumrang the computer man from across the road and he had two only one of them fitted mine though so i brought it there straight away it was £25 but i ma lucky to get it straight away this late and cheaper than what i have been paying, see you cant get rid on me that easy lol :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Fleur said:


> I like the sound of the first property. Big cupboards and windows are always a good thing:thumbup1:
> Although the swimming pool would be tempting :biggrin: I think I would be worried about safety.


the swimming pool for me is a no no with the kiddy winks - would have it filled in.

Property no 1 is my choice too even has an original bread oven - I can put the buns in the oven lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Hubby wants to move. I am kind of happy where we are but I would like a larger garden.
> 
> hubby says now (for us) is a good time to move - now property prices are cheap.
> 
> Any how we have been to look at two properties today.
> 
> Both really nice properties.
> 
> One of the properties, I absolutely adored. Which one do you think it was?
> 
> These are the Estate Agent descriptions.
> 
> *Property one*
> 
> Henderson Connellan are proud to present for sale this magnificent and significant character iron stone property dating back to the 18th century and situated in this most sought after Northamptonshire village. The property has many period character features, such as a traditional bread oven, deep skirting boards and period sash windows. The deceptively spacious accommodation comprises of a grand reception hallway with two built in storage cupboards, generously sized bay fronted living room with a working log burner, drawing room with bay window and window seat, large formal dining room with magnificent feature fireplace with marble surround, kitchen / breakfast room, rear lobby, separate utility room, sun room, pantry and useful workshop. Upstairs, the property features five bedrooms with four of which being double in size, and the master bedroom benefitting from an en suite bathroom, and a family shower room. Bedroom four is presently utilised as a 21ft long games room. Outside, the space and character theme continues with a rear garden measuring approximately 200foot at its longest. Accessed from the garden is also a garden WC, log store and airing cupboard housing the hot water and central heating boiler. The grounds also features a large brick built greenhouse with a century old grape vine, a brick built shed, private sun terraces, shaped lawns and a vegetable garden. The property also features a gravelled driveway accessed through double wrought iron gates leading to a single garage, providing off road parking for up to four cars.
> 
> *Property two*
> 
> SUMMARY
> Offered to the market this much larger than average detached property plus an additional self contained studio flat. Benefits include four bedrooms plus potential for a fifth, double garage, ample off road parking for 10+ vehicles and swimming pool in the rear garden. STAMP DUTY PAID
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> Connells are very pleased to offer to the market this much larger than average detached property plus an additional self contained studio flat. Benefits include four bedrooms plus potential for a fifth, a double garage, ample off road parking for 10+ vehicles, swimming pool in the rear garden and much larger than average plot overall. Situated in close proximity to top performing local schools and within short bus or car journey.


They both sound amazing but the pool would freak me out too much with the little ones.

So come on then don't keep us in suspense.................


----------



## Fleur

Lily's Mum said:


> the swimming pool for me is a no no with the kiddy winks - would have it filled in.
> 
> Property no 1 is my choice too even has an original bread oven - I can put the buns in the oven lol


Haven't you had enough buns in the oven?

t sounds beautiful - you are very lucky!
I love the area I live if - but my little terrace is to small, however to go bigger I'd have to go out of area.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> They both sound amazing but the pool would freak me out too much with the little ones.
> 
> So come on then don't keep us in suspense.................


for me it is property no 1.

at the mo prices of properties are so low, hubby is saying we need to cash in and make the most of it. for us it is our pension if u know what i mean.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> the swimming pool for me is a no no with the kiddy winks - would have it filled in.
> 
> Property no 1 is my choice too even has an original bread oven - I can put the buns in the oven lol


sorry we posted at the same time.

funny though i was right about the pool 

Are you going for it ???? Can i come live with you if you do  I am no trouble


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> sorry we posted at the same time.
> 
> funny though i was right about the pool
> 
> Are you going for it ???? Can i come live with you if you do  I am no trouble


hubby is gonna make em an offer tomorrow wish us luck lol

the best bit is - if we get it hubby says we can have another doglet hooray!!


----------



## Fleur

Lily's Mum said:


> hubby is gonna make em an offer tomorrow wish us luck lol
> 
> the best bit is - if we get it hubby says we can have another doglet hooray!!


Best of luck - hope the offer is accepted and all goes smoothly.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> hubby is gonna make em an offer tomorrow wish us luck lol
> 
> the best bit is - if we get it hubby says we can have another doglet hooray!!


There is always a sweetner. OOOO new house and a new baby doglet.

Good for you 

Will keep fingers crossed. Are you getting another goldie or can i tempt you over to the dark side


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

oooh....new house, new doggies!!!!! yay!!! hope the offer is accepted!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> oooh....new house, new doggies!!!!! yay!!! hope the offer is accepted!!!:thumbup:


Evening sunny i am just off to bed


----------



## Fleur

rainy said:


> Evening sunny i am just off to bed


Night Rainy - I'm off t in a mo. I've got to go to work in the morning I hate working when the kids are on holiday.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I will let you know the outcome tomorrow keep everything crossed for me


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I will let you know the outcome tomorrow keep everything crossed for me


will do xxx

you still didn't say i could move in though  am off to bed


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

nite Rainy!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> will do xxx
> 
> you still didn't say i could move in though  am off to bed


you still up?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> you still up?


don't think she is.......OI!! RAINEY!!!!!! HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO???


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> don't think she is.......OI!! RAINEY!!!!!! HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO???


oh she has gone now lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> oh she has gone now lol


maybe I scared her off with my shouting!!! I'm off too...work on getting them diamonds!!! xxxxx

Nite!!!!! (I'm not actually going to bed, just to brush knots out of Lady's fur while drinking wine)!!!!!xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> maybe I scared her off with my shouting!!! I'm off too...work on getting them diamonds!!! xxxxx
> 
> Nite!!!!! (I'm not actually going to bed, just to brush knots out of Lady's fur while drinking wine)!!!!!xxx


I am watching Piers Morgan interviewing Richard Madely then I am off up the wooden hill.


----------



## Shazach

Phew, finally caught up after being kidnapped by o/h for the w/e. I am in serious need of idle chatty chatter!!!



CatzEyes said:


> I hope everything goes well for you. I am alright. A little frustrated with the weather. Can't go out on our motorcycle in this cold, snowy windy weather and I have a serious case of Spring Fever.


Thank you Hon.



rainy said:


> Just people stuck so far up there own rear end they can't hear anymore, think he has been banned but i may have over stepped the mark. I may have had a drink or two this evening
> 
> Really got up my nose has been for ages.


Mmmmm, I wonder who that could be????:wink:
Hope you've unwound now. :001_tongue:



Lily's Mum said:


> hubby is gonna make em an offer tomorrow wish us luck lol
> 
> the best bit is - if we get it hubby says we can have another doglet hooray!!


Oooooh, fingers crossed for you today. can we all have another doglet if you get it?? Pleeeeaaase.....

Right better go do some work. have to have a fasting blood test this morning and I am absolutely starving


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Phew, finally caught up after being kidnapped by o/h for the w/e. I am in serious need of idle chatty chatter!!!
> 
> Thank you Hon.
> 
> Mmmmm, I wonder who that could be????:wink:
> Hope you've unwound now. :001_tongue:
> 
> Oooooh, fingers crossed for you today. can we all have another doglet if you get it?? Pleeeeaaase.....
> 
> Right better go do some work. have to have a fasting blood test this morning and I am absolutely starving


Believe me my parting post was a wonderful alcohol fuelled torrent but alas was removed (along with the member )

She has said i can move in, well she hasn't exactly said but if i turn up on the doorstep what can she say 

Have a good morning hope you can eat soon .


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Believe me my parting post was a wonderful alcohol fuelled torrent but alas was removed (along with the member )
> 
> She has said i can move in, well she hasn't exactly said but if i turn up on the doorstep what can she say
> 
> Have a good morning hope you can eat soon .


Thanks Hon. If we all turn up what can she do!!??!!:lol::lol:
(I'm only turning up if I can have a new doglet too......)

Have a good day, back on tonight


----------



## Indie

Afternoon everyone. Moved Tinkerbell and the babes into a bigger cage today as they all have their eyes open now. Then oput dusty into an indoor bunny cage tempery as Nick is going to build a proper bunny house. Going to go to PAH later for a few bits and bobs.


----------



## CatzEyes

Lily's Mum said:


> I will let you know the outcome tomorrow keep everything crossed for me


I havn't been on for a couple of days, just what to wish you luck on the house hunting. Hope you get what you want. I am amazed at how much I miss when I don't check the threads on a daily basis. I can be a little mine boggling I have notice one thing the you guys and gals sure like the wine over in the UK LOL!! Unfortunately it seems to give me a headache so I can't drink it. I just down a shot or two, or three or sometimes more:smilewinkgrin: every now and then.
Hope all is well. Have a great evening or day or which ever it is there.


----------



## Indie

Not me lol i don't drink.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*WE ARE MOVING HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!*


----------



## Indie

Congratulationsxx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> *WE ARE MOVING HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!*


CONGRATULATIONS I AM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU.!:biggrin: :cornut:  :thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Thank you both!! You will all be invited to my house warming.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Thank you both!! You will all be invited to my house warming.


AWW thank you lol, did you go for property one sorry if you have alread said but its alot of pages to read through (yes i know im lazy lol)!! x :biggrin:


----------



## BrodiesMummy

Hi All Quick Question Does Anyone Know How To Change my User Name To Include - Feeling Like A Bad Mummy Only Havin Brodie!!!!

P.S Congrats on The House


----------



## Lily's Mum

BrodiesMummy said:


> Hi All Quick Question Does Anyone Know How To Change my User Name To Include - Feeling Like A Bad Mummy Only Havin Brodie!!!!
> 
> P.S Congrats on The House


You need to ask Mark - Admin


----------



## Lily's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> AWW thank you lol, did you go for property one sorry if you have alread said but its alot of pages to read through (yes i know im lazy lol)!! x :biggrin:


yes gone for property no 1


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> yes gone for property no 1


WOOP WOOOOOOP
CONGRATULATIONS

HOPE IT GOES SMOOTHLY


----------



## BrodiesMummy

Lily's Mum said:


> You need to ask Mark - Admin


Thanks, Done That Now


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> WOOP WOOOOOOP
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> HOPE IT GOES SMOOTHLY


Thank you Rainy.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Thank you Rainy.


So when do me and the new dogs move in.

Have you been looking for a puppy today?? I bet you have already been on the phone haven't you


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> So when do me and the new dogs move in.
> 
> Have you been looking for a puppy today?? I bet you have already been on the phone haven't you


You can move in whenever you want lol....you can be my au pair...

I know what doggy I want lol

Just hope that all goes well and smoothly with this property cos as you know when buying proeprties nuttin is final until the big fat lady sings or the contracts are exchanged


----------



## Shazach

Awww, congrats Lily's Mum on the house, keep fingers crossed for the next couple of months. xxxx

How's everybody tonight?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Awww, congrats Lily's Mum on the house, keep fingers crossed for the next couple of months. xxxx
> 
> How's everybody tonight?
> 
> Sh x


Hi Shaz
Have you been away?


----------



## Tigerneko

Hi everyone 

haven't been on properly for a couple of weeks, just thought i'd drop in and say hello


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> You can move in whenever you want lol....you can be my au pair...
> 
> I know what doggy I want lol
> 
> Just hope that all goes well and smoothly with this property cos as you know when buying proeprties nuttin is final until the big fat lady sings or the contracts are exchanged


I would make a great Au pair - I can drink smoke swear and ignore the kids 



Shazach said:


> Awww, congrats Lily's Mum on the house, keep fingers crossed for the next couple of months. xxxx
> 
> How's everybody tonight?
> 
> Sh x


It's all getting a bit out of hand , think DT sorted it though


----------



## Shazach

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hi Shaz
> Have you been away?


Hi Hon, no but hubby stole me away from the laptop for the weekend! lol :lol:
Not caught up with forum events yet - Rainys apparently been naughty, LM's been flashing the cash and fleurs been cleaning. What about you?

S xx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I would make a great Au pair - I can drink smoke swear and ignore the kids
> 
> It's all getting a bit out of hand , think DT sorted it though


Sorted what????? Where shpuld I be looking?:biggrin:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

hi all....I'm here for a little while....step sons are here for the week so I might not be about much!!!! Miss me???:devil:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hi all....I'm here for a little while....step sons are here for the week so I might not be about much!!!! Miss me???:devil:


Always xxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hi all....I'm here for a little while....step sons are here for the week so I might not be about much!!!! Miss me???:devil:


Nope, hit you every time!!!:devil:

Lol, course we'll miss you. I'll have to drink twice as much just to keep the side going!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nope, hit you every time!!!:devil:
> 
> Lol, course we'll miss you. I'll have to drink twice as much just to keep the side going!!
> 
> xxx


I am on the tea tonight, keeping on the straight and narrow :aureola:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Nope, hit you every time!!!:devil:
> 
> Lol, course we'll miss you. I'll have to drink twice as much just to keep the side going!!
> 
> xxx


I'm sipping a large glas of Shiraz.....I'll still be doing that..just not telling you about it!!!

xxx


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm sipping a large glas of Shiraz.....I'll still be doing that..just not telling you about it!!!
> 
> xxx


Don't take away my excuse!!!!
Besides which after, a bottle or two my aims bad, so I'll miss you more!! :lol::lol::001_tongue::blink:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Don't take away my excuse!!!!
> Besides which after, a bottle or two my aims bad, so I'll miss you more!! :lol::lol::001_tongue::blink:


ok...take back my last post..I'd edit if I could be bothered!!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> ok...take back my last post..I'd edit if I could be bothered!!!!


Lol, me off to bed now, have fun with the step sons


----------



## Tigerneko

LOL love how nobody said hi to me earlier..... do you all hate me that much


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Lol, me off to bed now, have fun with the step sons


will do thanks....love having them here!!!!


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL love how nobody said hi to me earlier..... do you all hate me that much


Hello now, sorry, when did you post?
Going myself now but sorry if you were ignored :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL love how nobody said hi to me earlier..... do you all hate me that much


Sorry just looked back and saw it, sometimes posts get lost between other posts. It happens to me on this thread too, get lost in between other conversations.

I am off to bed too, honestly nothing personal.  sorry


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Hello now, sorry, when did you post?
> Going myself now but sorry if you were ignored :tongue:


It's okay, I think it must've been the last post of the page 

Goodnight


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Sorry I missed you!!! Posts do sometimes get lost...it happens to all of us from time to time#!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

rainy said:


> Sorry just looked back and saw it, sometimes posts get lost between other posts. It happens to me on this thread too, get lost in between other conversations.
> 
> I am off to bed too, honestly nothing personal.  sorry


hehe it's cos this forum moves along so fast sometimes, it's okay :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Guys, can I just ask a question?

I had a filling done at the dentist on Thursday, and it's still very uncomfortable and quite painful today.....is this normal or should I go back? It's quite a big filling


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Guys, can I just ask a question?
> 
> I had a filling done at the dentist on Thursday, and it's still very uncomfortable and quite painful today.....is this normal or should I go back? It's quite a big filling


phone them....only have had one done and mine was ok after the numbness wore off..... Def phone first..tey will advise you what to do!


----------



## Tigerneko

LittleMissSunshine said:


> phone them....only have had one done and mine was ok after the numbness wore off..... Def phone first..tey will advise you what to do!


Okay  i'll give them a ring in the morning  i'm so scared they'll have to take the tooth out or something, i've already had to have one out and it's put me off for life!! I've been so strict with cleaning my teeth, I dunno why it's hurting so much 

Maybe the dentist damaged a nerve or something when she was doing the filling?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Okay  i'll give them a ring in the morning  i'm so scared they'll have to take the tooth out or something, i've already had to have one out and it's put me off for life!! I've been so strict with cleaning my teeth, I dunno why it's hurting so much
> 
> Maybe the dentist damaged a nerve or something when she was doing the filling?


should may have just touched the nerve!!! do phone them..hope you're ok...if you can't sleep take some night nurse!!! great stuff!!! has paracetamol so will help help with the pain!! xxxxx

Nite xxx hope it doesn't hurt you too much and your dentist can sort it our for youxxx sleep well.  nitey nite xx


----------



## Fleur

Lily's Mum said:


> *WE ARE MOVING HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!*


CONGRATULATIONS

How exciting - fingers crossed everything goes smoothly, the house sounds beautiful.
New house - you better get puppy hunting


----------



## Tigerneko

LittleMissSunshine said:


> should may have just touched the nerve!!! do phone them..hope you're ok...if you can't sleep take some night nurse!!! great stuff!!! has paracetamol so will help help with the pain!! xxxxx
> 
> Nite xxx hope it doesn't hurt you too much and your dentist can sort it our for youxxx sleep well.  nitey nite xx


Aww thankyou  i've taken two 500mg paracetamol, and they work wonders with it! It takes quite a while for them to kick in but it makes me feel a bit better knowing that the pain won't be around for much longer lol

i've had a look on the internet and a lot of sites say that teeth can be very sensitive to new fillings for a few weeks afterwards, depending on how deep the filling is, so i'll see how i'm feeling in the morning and might still give them a ring just to be on the safe side  a friend of mine had a similar problem too and they told her to just rub some sensodyne toothpaste over it really gently to help with the sensitivity, so i'll try that.....i've only got Colgate sensitive, but i'm sure it'll have a similar effect :lol:

Nighty night  xxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

Wooooo Congrats to Lily's Mum! Hope we're all invited to the housewarming  hehe


----------



## Fleur

Hope the tooth feels better by morning.
Mine felt a bit strange for about a week - but it didn't hurt.
If it was very big it could be uncomfortable for a while but def worth giving the dentist a ring.


----------



## Guest

MOOOOORNING!!!!!

I am off for a walk with Oscars breeder and Oscars (real) Mummy this morning.

First time since we took him home. Bit nervous but no idea why she is a lovely person just want her to see he has a good home.

Hope he doesn't eat her he was a bit grumpy with other dogs yesterday ??


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> MOOOOORNING!!!!!
> 
> I am off for a walk with Oscars breeder and Oscars (real) Mummy this morning.
> 
> First time since we took him home. Bit nervous but no idea why she is a lovely person just want her to see he has a good home.
> 
> Hope he doesn't eat her he was a bit grumpy with other dogs yesterday ??


Bless you for having butterflies!:blush: Enjoy your walk xx

Morning all!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Bless you for having butterflies!:blush: Enjoy your walk xx
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Sh xx


Daft isn't it 

Have a good day xxxxx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Daft isn't it
> 
> Have a good day xxxxx


Have you been yet?:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Have you been yet?:biggrin:


It was great. Had forgotten how much i like the lady too. She is lovely. Oscar was really good, lovely and playful, no growling. I think it might be a male dog thing with him 

My breeder was soooo proud of him.

Funny because i am not convinced he recognised his Mum but i do think he recognised the breeder.

It was great, really made my week. He was extraordinarily well behaved and sociable too. Made me feel alot better about some of his bad behaviour lately


----------



## CatzEyes

Indie said:


> Not me lol i don't drink.


There is nothing wrong with that, I only drink once in a while. I do not like to get drunk so I am usually the designated driver when me and the husband go out.


----------



## CatzEyes

Lily's Mum said:


> *WE ARE MOVING HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!*


Congratulations, I am very happy for you.


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi what is house no.1? are you moving to hampstead?:thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> It was great. Had forgotten how much i like the lady too. She is lovely. Oscar was really good, lovely and playful, no growling. I think it might be a male dog thing with him
> 
> My breeder was soooo proud of him.
> 
> Funny because i am not convinced he recognised his Mum but i do think he recognised the breeder.
> 
> It was great, really made my week. He was extraordinarily well behaved and sociable too. Made me feel alot better about some of his bad behaviour lately


Awww, really glad it went so well for you and Oscar :biggrin::thumbup:
I know how you feel about bad behaviour though, Zach's now started barking at anything he finds a threat, half the time I haven't a clue what it is!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Awww, really glad it went so well for you and Oscar :biggrin::thumbup:
> I know how you feel about bad behaviour though, Zach's now started barking at anything he finds a threat, half the time I haven't a clue what it is!


Sometimes i think we have the same dog ????

Oscar is doing this too. I wondered if it was just a fearful stage. I find if i get him to "stand" as anything that he might have a problem with approaches and speak really gently and calmly to him but firmly he is much better.

I have started to ask people to wait and encourage him with treats if he barks at them and this usually results in a waggy tail and then he is fine.

Oscar is ageist  he is not very keen on old people.ut:

How was your day, did you call the Insurer?


----------



## Lily's Mum

How is the idle chatter going?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> How is the idle chatter going?


Good, now you're here!!! packed any boxes yet? :laugh:



rainy said:


> Sometimes i think we have the same dog ????
> 
> Oscar is doing this too. I wondered if it was just a fearful stage. I find if i get him to "stand" as anything that he might have a problem with approaches and speak really gently and calmly to him but firmly he is much better.
> 
> I have started to ask people to wait and encourage him with treats if he barks at them and this usually results in a waggy tail and then he is fine.
> 
> Oscar is ageist  he is not very keen on old people.ut:
> 
> How was your day, did you call the Insurer?


The insurer just said they'd send me a claim form and couldn't guarantee over the 'phone. Takes long enough just to get them on the 'phone:angry:

I don't know about the same dog, but I think that we both have the teenage model :lol:. I do the same if its a person, if not a person I usually put my hand in front of his nose and tell him to shush, but try not to show any reaction. This failed abysmally when he decided to bark at a canal boat :lol:
With Zach I don't think it's a fear thing i think it's a dominance thing. It's his akita side coming through I think!
He also miraculously seems to have erased the word No from his memory, hasn't a clue what it means :lol::biggrin:

Is your little one better today?


----------



## Lily's Mum

I've been buying things


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I've been buying things


For the new house?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> For the new house?


yes, as if I need an excuse lol


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Good, now you're here!!! packed any boxes yet? :laugh:
> 
> Sorry was i boring you
> 
> The insurer just said they'd send me a claim form and couldn't guarantee over the 'phone. Takes long enough just to get them on the 'phone:angry:
> 
> I don't know about the same dog, but I think that we both have the teenage model :lol:. I do the same if its a person, if not a person I usually put my hand in front of his nose and tell him to shush, but try not to show any reaction. This failed abysmally when he decided to bark at a canal boat :lol:
> With Zach I don't think it's a fear thing i think it's a dominance thing. It's his akita side coming through I think!
> He also miraculously seems to have erased the word No from his memory, hasn't a clue what it means :lol::biggrin:
> 
> Is your little one better today?





Lily's Mum said:


> I've been buying things


LOL i know what you mean about "no" He was great today. Definately banning the rough play for a while, he was excellent with the 2 cockers we were out with today 

Insurance companies are PANTS !!! sorry can't add anything more constructive.

Back off to check out the Mutts thread and see if i am being abused yet


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> LOL i know what you mean about "no" He was great today. Definately banning the rough play for a while, he was excellent with the 2 cockers we were out with today
> 
> Insurance companies are PANTS !!! sorry can't add anything more constructive.
> 
> Back off to check out the Mutts thread and see if i am being abused yet


Nah, there too busy arguing amongst themselves!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nah, there too busy arguing amongst themselves!!


Nope thread closed and now they want a fight with me on PM


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Nope thread closed and now they want a fight with me on PM


Why are they fighting with you??? I read the thread, but can't see why?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Why are they fighting with you??? I read the thread, but can't see why?


Apparently my !!!!!!!!! exclamation marks are offensive


----------



## LostGirl

rainy said:


> Apparently my !!!!!!!!! exclamation marks are offensive


I love !!!!!

have to stop myself from adding loads all the time lol


----------



## funkycub

I'm here - I have nothing to say but I just wanted you to know I have entered the building!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Apparently my !!!!!!!!! exclamation marks are offensive


!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Sorry did i offend you then? I speak fluent !!!!!! and can absolutely tell what they meant!!!! :lol::001_tongue:



funkycub said:


> I'm here - I have nothing to say but I just wanted you to know I have entered the building!


Did you bring anything to eat? I'm hungry. Also whilst you're here can you entertain my dog as he has gone into barking overdrive because my neighbours have the temerity to be in their garden.


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> I'm here - I have nothing to say but I just wanted you to know I have entered the building!


sending hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Sorry did i offend you then? I speak fluent !!!!!! and can absolutely tell what they meant!!!! :lol::001_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bring anything to eat? I'm hungry. Also whilst you're here can you entertain my dog as he has gone into barking overdrive because my neighbours have the temerity to be in their garden.


How very dare they


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Nope thread closed and now they want a fight with me on PM


Hey - send em to me Rainy!!! I love a good scrap!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if anyone wants to comment I use exclamation marks all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rainy caught that habit off me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She need help!!!!!!!!!!!!NOT critizism!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Numpties spring to mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
DT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> How very dare they


I know!!! I got cross and shouted at Zach for the first time ever, I don't generally shout 'cause I don't think it works with dogs and obvioulsy gives a reaction, and guess what it didn't work!! :blushing: Doh....


----------



## Shazach

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey - send em to me Rainy!!! I love a good scrap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And if anyone wants to comment I use exclamation marks all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rainy caught that habit off me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She need help!!!!!!!!!!!!NOT critizism!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Numpties spring to mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> DT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is there adifference between a numptie and a muppet????????????????:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Is there adifference between a numptie and a muppet????????????????:biggrin:


A numpty is a baby muppet Shaz - easily despatched!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I know!!! I got cross and shouted at Zach for the first time ever, I don't generally shout 'cause I don't think it works with dogs and obvioulsy gives a reaction, and guess what it didn't work!! :blushing: Doh....


You know that is just barking with him 

Just bring him in and he will soon get bored of doing it or not but it will make you feel better and stop the neighbours whinging .


----------



## Tigerneko

Thank god that Mutts thread has been closed. Now I guess we should all just sit here and wait for the next one to pop up 

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Thank god that Mutts thread has been closed. Now I guess we should all just sit here and wait for the next one to pop up
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


Hungry - Haven't eaten a muppet in days!:devil:
In fact i'm fading away!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> You know that is just barking with him
> 
> Just bring him in and he will soon get bored of doing it or not but it will make you feel better and stop the neighbours whinging .


Yep, I know!! Still did it anyway :lol: (only once) - hence why it didn't work. 
Neighbours aren't whinging to be fair. Yet. 

I think he's actually quite clever, he knows that when he barks I either hush him and give him a treat after he hushes for a minute, or I call him back in and he might get a treat once in, or I'll distract him and play. So either way he gets rewarded. 
The other problem is that sometimes he'll bark at the neighbours and they'll come to the fence and fuss him - so again he gets attention for barking.

Think I'll try the stones in a can trick, see whether that does anything. It's not a major issue yet, It's just I can see how it's already being reinforced so need to nip it in the bud!


----------



## Tigerneko

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hungry - Haven't eaten a muppet in days!:devil:
> In fact i'm fading away!


LOL is DT gonna have to go on the hunt soon?


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL is DT gonna have to go on the hunt soon?


Been trying to flush em out allday - but my dogs are not on form!


----------



## Lily's Mum

all we want now is a thread on breeding


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yep, I know!! Still did it anyway :lol: (only once) - hence why it didn't work.
> Neighbours aren't whinging to be fair. Yet.
> 
> I think he's actually quite clever, he knows that when he barks I either hush him and give him a treat after he hushes for a minute, or I call him back in and he might get a treat once in, or I'll distract him and play. So either way he gets rewarded.
> The other problem is that sometimes he'll bark at the neighbours and they'll come to the fence and fuss him - so again he gets attention for barking.
> 
> Think I'll try the stones in a can trick, see whether that does anything. It's not a major issue yet, It's just I can see how it's already being reinforced so need to nip it in the bud!


I know what you mean hun sometimes feel like you are fighting a losing battle or at least one you don't have the rules to and can't win.

I bought a pet corrector for oscars nipping tantrums, will let you know how it goes. I found a shaker bottle mde him bark more, just wound him up but the corrector definately stops him in his tracks.



Lily's Mum said:


> all we want now is a thread on breeding


Count me out.


----------



## Lily's Mum

anyhow what lovely weather we have had today. 

hope it lasts for the Easter Hols. So nice to let the kids play in the garden.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I know what you mean hun sometimes feel like you are fighting a losing battle or at least one you don't have the rules to and can't win.
> 
> I bought a pet corrector for oscars nipping tantrums, will let you know how it goes. I found a shaker bottle mde him bark more, just wound him up but the corrector definately stops him in his tracks.


Please do let me know how you get on, o/h is suggesting that too.



Lily's Mum said:


> anyhow what lovely weather we have had today.
> 
> hope it lasts for the Easter Hols. So nice to let the kids play in the garden.


Can't wait for the easter weekend - please let the weather be nice 
Never mind the kids, I want to play too :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> anyhow what lovely weather we have had today.
> 
> hope it lasts for the Easter Hols. So nice to let the kids play in the garden.


Lilys Mum!!! Hi you are my very best friend, and seeing as though you are moving you will not have time to go out in the chavavan any more! Can I have your awning please! I really want it ! I'll send a carrier down to collect it and give you two hundred squid to send on a new frock as well!
lol
Your fiend
xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Lilys Mum!!! Hi you are my very best friend, and seeing as though you are moving you will not have time to go out in the chavavan any more! Can I have your awning please! I really want it ! I'll send a carrier down to collect it and give you two hundred squid to send on a new frock as well!
> lol
> Your fiend
> xxxx


hey my caravan aint chavy - eat your words.

we love our caravan hols, so no you cannot have my awning lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> anyhow what lovely weather we have had today.
> 
> hope it lasts for the Easter Hols. So nice to let the kids play in the garden.


It makes a nice change to get some lovely weather during a holiday. We have been out and about most of the day. It's been lovely, one of my perfect mummy type days, happy kids, happy mummy 



Shazach said:


> Please do let me know how you get on, o/h is suggesting that too.
> 
> Can't wait for the easter weekend - please let the weather be nice
> Never mind the kids, I want to play too :biggrin:


Will do. He certainly doesn't like it and stopped the behaviour immediately, looked a bit sorry for himself but recoverred after a fuss and some liver cake.

Haven't tried it in the park yet for his hissy fits there because we have been out with other dogs and don't think it's fair to use it near them.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Are any of you lot thinking of breeding your dog?


----------



## hazyreality

Nice weather unfortunately means for me that stupid customers come in at 4.45 wanting serving when we shut at 5!!! My boss is a lazy ar*e git and didn't help in the slightest getting rid of them even though he has been out all day pratting about in his lorry which is nothing to do with the business! (its only the 2 of us and sometimes his mum). So at 5.20 I finally flipped and left his mum to deal with the customer that was left. Grrrr. I need a new job! Now its Easter weekend our busiest weekend of the year and no doubt I will serve 90% of the customers myself!

Phew - rant over, I feel better now  just gotta keep my cool 2moro as much as I don't want to!

*Heidi*


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> Are any of you lot thinking of breeding your dog?


i'm thinking of breeding my yorkie with my great dane......i'll make loads of money out of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nah im not


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Are any of you lot thinking of breeding your dog?


My dogs thinking of breeding with his stuffed bunny - if I start a thread on that would it help? lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Are any of you lot thinking of breeding your dog?


You should join in the "my bitch won't stand" thread. It was as if they heard you 

What about you ?? I really don't think you have nearly enough going on, you could do with a hobby


----------



## Lily's Mum

hee hee or doglet breeding with kong


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> hee hee or doglet breeding with kong


ooooooooooooo put me down for one i love a designer dog

and one of yours Shaz, i am collecting them


----------



## Lily's Mum

I would be tempted if I am honest but I would be terrified of anything happening to my wee girl.


----------



## Rhiannon

Lily's Mum said:


> hee hee or doglet breeding with kong


would that make a "dong"?:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I've been trying to breed Ken with Barbie for years Don't know what I'm doing wrong Any advice would be much appreciated!

DT


----------



## Guest

Rhiannon said:


> would that make a "dong"?:biggrin:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I want a ding dong how can we make one of those ?????


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've been trying to breed Ken with Barbie for years Don't know what I'm doing wrong Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> DT


tell barbie she has to stand right and ken well he needs to poke his finger in her belly button


----------



## Rhiannon

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've been trying to breed Ken with Barbie for years Don't know what I'm doing wrong Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> DT


and that would be a "BarKen" !!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

ding a ling ling


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> tell barbie she has to stand right and ken well he needs to poke his finger in her belly button


everyone knows you can't get pregnant if you do it standing up


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> ooooooooooooo put me down for one i love a designer dog
> 
> and one of yours Shaz, i am collecting them


I'm gonna call them a Rablabrakitabix, but I'm not in for the money so I'll just put them in a box at the kerb so folks can help themselves


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm gonna call them a Rablabrakitabix, but I'm not in for the money so I'll just put them in a box at the kerb so folks can help themselves


Fantastic do they come with puppy milk ????????


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> everyone knows you can't get pregnant if you do it standing up


oh!!! erm well what happens then


----------



## Rhiannon

rainy said:


> everyone knows you can't get pregnant if you do it standing up


Is that what your PSE teacher told you??


----------



## Tigerneko

omg im dying at this thread haaha its well funny :lol:


----------



## Rhiannon

Lily's Mum said:


> oh!!! erm well what happens then


I thought that was what ball room dancing was


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> everyone knows you can't get pregnant if you do it standing up


I thought that was when wearing your do not impregnate me knickers?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I thought that was when wearing your do not impregnate me knickers?


the surf board holders


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> oh!!! erm well what happens then


YOU are the last person who needs advice in that particular area 

My friend told me about a Phillipino custom where if you want a boy you have to lie on your left after sex and if you want a girl you lie on your right.

I wanted a girl second time round and she takes great delight in telling EVERYONE that her "trick" worked for me and how i got Sophie (apparently she announced it as fact at her church the other week )


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> the surf board holders


We've probably lost Rainy now anyhow - it's 9.30 - bathtime!!! :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> YOU are the last person who needs advice in that particular area
> 
> My friend told me about a Phillipino custom where if you want a boy you have to lie on your left after sex and if you want a girl you lie on your right.
> 
> I wanted a girl second time round and she takes great delight in telling EVERYONE that her "trick" worked for me and how i got Sophie (apparently she announced it as fact at her church the other week )


i thought the girl / boy thing was down to how fast the tadpoles could swim


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> We've probably lost Rainy now anyhow - it's 9.30 - bathtime!!! :devil:


time to get the matey and ducks out


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I thought that was when wearing your do not impregnate me knickers?


Well remembered. I have the best contraception in the world now, it's calle Petforum, he is snoring by the time i go up 

Think i should buy a she wee though because i have been busting for a wee for half an hour but can't get up and go


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> We've probably lost Rainy now anyhow - it's 9.30 - bathtime!!! :devil:


I hate being so predictable :ciappa:



Lily's Mum said:


> i thought the girl / boy thing was down to how fast the tadpoles could swim


Nope left or right apparently.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Well remembered. I have the best contraception in the world now, it's calle Petforum, he is snoring by the time i go up
> 
> Think i should buy a she wee though because i have been busting for a wee for half an hour but can't get up and go


you've got him well trained - mine just sits here huffing!!

Buy one of them portaloo things - problem solved


----------



## Rhiannon

rainy said:


> Well remembered. I have the best contraception in the world now, it's calle Petforum, he is snoring by the time i go up
> 
> Think i should buy a she wee though because i have been busting for a wee for half an hour but can't get up and go


I think a she wee would also work to put them male-ies off!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> you've got him well trained - mine just sits here huffing!!
> 
> Buy one of them portaloo things - problem solved


you are really on form tonight 

No he huffs until about 9.30, makes tea and then huffs upstairs.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I hate being so predictable :ciappa:.


Hehe, it's only cause I'm off there meself too, once i drag myself off here!......

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shazach

Rhiannon said:


> I think a she wee would also work to put them male-ies off!


Puts me off too!!! lol


----------



## Guest

Rhiannon said:


> I think a she wee would also work to put them male-ies off!


Not quite as much as smelling of wee would


----------



## Rhiannon

rainy said:


> YOU are the last person who needs advice in that particular area
> 
> My friend told me about a Phillipino custom where if you want a boy you have to lie on your left after sex and if you want a girl you lie on your right.
> 
> I wanted a girl second time round and she takes great delight in telling EVERYONE that her "trick" worked for me and how i got Sophie (apparently she announced it as fact at her church the other week )


whhhaaaa, what if you were on a boat rockin around, what then???? a bit of both???


----------



## Shazach

Right, I'm off to wallow with the ducks...Nite all xx


----------



## Rhiannon

Shazach said:


> Right, I'm off to wallow with the ducks...Nite all xx


liar....your off to try your she wee!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Rhiannon said:


> whhhaaaa, what if you were on a boat rockin around, what then???? a bit of both???


There is a distinct possibility i have one of those (we had been drinking and i listened to WAAAAAY too much Barbara Striesand when i was pregnant)



Shazach said:


> Right, I'm off to wallow with the ducks...Nite all xx


Night hun, i'm off too xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

night night shaz see ya tomorrow


----------



## Shazach

Rhiannon said:


> liar....your off to try your she wee!!!!!


Nah, I'm more a squat in the bush kinda of girl!!! - Only when needs must obviously! :lol:


----------



## Rhiannon

rainy said:


> There is a distinct possibility i have one of those (we had been drinking and i listened to WAAAAAY too much Barbara Striesand when i was pregnant)


ooohhhh, sounds interesting! tell us more!!!


----------



## Guest

Rhiannon said:


> ooohhhh, sounds interesting! tell us more!!!


Sorry U18's on the site


----------



## Rhiannon

ell, in this day and age, they know more then us!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Rhiannon said:


> ell, in this day and age, they know more then us!!!!!!


Yep you are not wrong there but we have been warned before on this thread for being too "adult"


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Yep you are not wrong there but we have been warned before on this thread for being too "adult"


that was the MOB thread


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> that was the MOB thread


Oooop they merge into one after a while 

I do love this thread though. It's my favourite 

People hopping in and out, mindless drivel, good humour, never a cross word all the things it was meant to be :thumbup1:

I think it would make a good book


----------



## Rhiannon

what would it be called? Pets, laptops and madness?


----------



## Guest

Rhiannon said:


> what would it be called? Pets, laptops and madness?


I think it should be called

I like vinegar on my mushy peas. (that's exactly the sort of post i love on here, totally useless comment amongst friends)


----------



## Guest

hello everyone how are you all this evening..
i have had a wondeful day with my dogs and now on here to top it all off lol..
anyone else in a good mood.!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> hello everyone how are you all this evening..
> i have had a wondeful day with my dogs and now on here to top it all off lol..
> anyone else in a good mood.!


Sorry hun off to bed xxx

nothing personal xx


----------



## Indie

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Sorry hun off to bed xxx
> 
> nothing personal xx


everytime i come in here everyone goes to bed im wondering lol

sleep well take care xx


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


heyyyyyyyyyyyy someone is here lol 
you alright 
what you been at xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

off to bed myself too, can barely keep my eyes open.

Up the wooden hill for me for the three S's


----------



## Indie

Night to all that are going. 
I went to see a friend today and meet my new kittens.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I think she always goi=es to bed when I turn up!!!!!:yikes::sad:


----------



## Fleur

Hi All , I've been busy catching up with the dog chat tonight.



Indie said:


> Night to all that are going.
> I went to see a friend today and meet my new kittens.


New kittens , how sweet. I love cats - would of probably had cats instead of dogs but OH and Kids are alergic.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

nite all!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Bedtime!!!


----------



## Guest

hiya ladies (and gents if there is any )

Sorry ive not been on much, having a few issues at home with my lad - he's not been too well. Were off to see his peadiatrician next tuesday so hopefully some answers then.

I'm busy busy with the kittens, and have a new mum cat arriving later today!!!!!! - a very pretty tortie and white (calico) girl who we think is around 5 weeks preggers. She's apparently very very friendly, and just wanting lots of love (and a few good meals). Cant wait to meet her!

xxx


----------



## joote

urrrrrgh i feel awful and knackered and ill and swollen? i dotn know why but i feel swollen lol, 
cant even muster up the energy to post!


----------



## Guest

Afternoon all,

Joote - forget the forum go to bed hun.

Billyboy - sounds like busy busy, look after yourself too x

I have been at Wood Green Animal Shelter and am trying to decide if my marriage is more important that the stunning German Sheperd i have just seen. Lots of lovely doggies looking for homes today


----------



## joote

rainy said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Joote - forget the forum go to bed hun.
> 
> Billyboy - sounds like busy busy, look after yourself too x
> 
> I have been at Wood Green Animal Shelter and am trying to decide if my marriage is more important that the stunning German Sheperd i have just seen. Lots of lovely doggies looking for homes today


thanks lovely, unfortuantly its the busiest day of the year (well its supposed to be) at work so i cant really go home because i dont like to let people down!! Might have to though


----------



## Guest

joote said:


> thanks lovely, unfortuantly its the busiest day of the year (well its supposed to be) at work so i cant really go home because i dont like to let people down!! Might have to though


YUK, hate being at work feeling rough


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi guys - i'm on and off now! :scared:


----------



## Indie

Hello peeps


----------



## Guest

Afternoon, what's occuring ??????


----------



## Indie

Not alot, just done my nan's b/day card and a scrapbook page of the dogs.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Not alot, just done my nan's b/day card and a scrapbook page of the dogs.


Cool. I am trying to decide if i should call the rescue centre about the dog i saw there today which would probably be the end of my marriage so maybe not


----------



## Indie

Oh dear maybe not then. We went to see the kittens yeserday and i wanted one of the others as well but Nick said no lol. But Jo is rehoming one of her Egyptian Maus so i'm getting her on Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Oh dear maybe not then. We went to see the kittens yeserday and i wanted one of the others as well but Nick said no lol. But Jo is rehoming one of her Egyptian Maus so i'm getting her on Sunday.


Your place sounds more and more like a zoo every day :thumbup:

Shame cos this dog is GAAAAAWJUSSSSSSS and my OH would really love him, he would be the perfect dog for him actually but he won't even entertain it


----------



## Lily's Mum

All is under control in the Dusty house. Kids tea is on. House has been buffed from top to bottom.

All so far is hunky dory.

Another glorious sunny day. Had a lovely trip to East Carlton Country park.

When kids are in bed gonna make my chocolate sponge cake mix. Making my Easter Cake. It is chocolate sponge, with chocolate cream filling. It is then covered in chocolate cream and decorated with cadbury buttons, mini eggs and little fluffy chicks.

It tastes like the dogs gonads.


----------



## Indie

rainy said:


> Your place sounds more and more like a zoo every day :thumbup:
> 
> Shame cos this dog is GAAAAAWJUSSSSSSS and my OH would really love him, he would be the perfect dog for him actually but he won't even entertain it


I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Indie

Lily's Mum said:


> All is under control in the Dusty house. Kids tea is on. House has been buffed from top to bottom.
> 
> All so far is hunky dory.
> 
> Another glorious sunny day. Had a lovely trip to East Carlton Country park.
> 
> When kids are in bed gonna make my chocolate sponge cake mix. Making my Easter Cake. It is chocolate sponge, with chocolate cream filling. It is then covered in chocolate cream and decorated with cadbury buttons, mini eggs and little fluffy chicks.
> 
> It tastes like the dogs gonads.


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Your place sounds more and more like a zoo every day :thumbup:
> 
> Shame cos this dog is GAAAAAWJUSSSSSSS and my OH would really love him, he would be the perfect dog for him actually but he won't even entertain it


what i his name - the dog not your hub!! lol!:dita:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> All is under control in the Dusty house. Kids tea is on. House has been buffed from top to bottom.
> 
> All so far is hunky dory.
> 
> Another glorious sunny day. Had a lovely trip to East Carlton Country park.
> 
> When kids are in bed gonna make my chocolate sponge cake mix. Making my Easter Cake. It is chocolate sponge, with chocolate cream filling. It is then covered in chocolate cream and decorated with cadbury buttons, mini eggs and little fluffy chicks.
> 
> It tastes like the dogs gonads.


You put me to shame as usual. Been out with the kids most of the day so not done much else.

That cake sounds DEEEEEEEElish !!!! :biggrin:



Georges Mum said:


> what i his name - the dog not your hub!! lol!:dita:


Didn't get his name. I asked LOADS of other stuff about him but not his name. Probably best it would make it worse. I keep sending Mr Rainy pictures of GSDs at work to annoy him


----------



## Indie

Nick would have my hand of like a shot if i offered him a gsd


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Nick would have my hand of like a shot if i offered him a gsd


Fancy a swap 

He was 18 months old HUGE and one of the ones that looks like a teddy bear.

Very well behaved just stood while the kids before mine hugged him and in there for a really sad reason  Someone is going to get a stunning dog


----------



## Indie

Why is he in there?. I'm the one that wouldn't have him lol i'm scared of GSD's.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Why is he in there?. I'm the one that wouldn't have him lol i'm scared of GSD's.


His owner has gone into hospital and is not expected to come out 

GSD are my secret love but i decided it was just too much puppy for us with the children being so young so that's why we got Oscar but this guy obviously isn't a puppy anymore and seemed pretty chilled


----------



## Indie

Awww bless that is sad


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Awww bless that is sad


Poor honey, probably hasn't got a clue what's happening.

Someone i knew died suddenly recently and she had this amazing rescue dog that was the love of her life, the dog lived for her too.

Her hubby couldn't cope and hit the bottle. Their kids took the dog to rescue in the end, it was so sad. I really wanted to take her but she had some issues so i couldn't with the childminding.

They just took her, without her toys or her bed or anything and left her there. She had a cuddly toy that was like her baby and she had had it when they first got her from rescue and they didn't even take that. Such a tragedy


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> When kids are in bed gonna make my chocolate sponge cake mix. Making my Easter Cake. It is chocolate sponge, with chocolate cream filling. It is then covered in chocolate cream and decorated with cadbury buttons, mini eggs and little fluffy chicks.
> 
> It tastes like the dogs gonads.


Is it ready yet???? Can I have a piece, pleeeeaaase :drool:



rainy said:


> Poor honey, probably hasn't got a clue what's happening.
> 
> Someone i knew died suddenly recently and she had this amazing rescue dog that was the love of her life, the dog lived for her too.
> 
> Her hubby couldn't cope and hit the bottle. Their kids took the dog to rescue in the end, it was so sad. I really wanted to take her but she had some issues so i couldn't with the childminding.
> 
> They just took her, without her toys or her bed or anything and left her there. She had a cuddly toy that was like her baby and she had had it when they first got her from rescue and they didn't even take that. Such a tragedy


----------



## Lily's Mum

MMMMMM I have the smell of chocolate cake wafting through my house lol


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> MMMMMM I have the smell of chocolate cake wafting through my house lol


You might have inspired me to make one myself on Friday


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> You might have inspired me to make one myself on Friday [/QUOTE
> 
> Go on - I dare you


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> MMMMMM I have the smell of chocolate cake wafting through my house lol


I am now going to have to go and eat ANOTHER one of the childrens easter eggs which i will have to replace tomorrow and it's all your fault !!!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Shazach said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might have inspired me to make one myself on Friday [/QUOTE
> 
> Go on - I dare you
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just might!! I usually only bake when I'm upset, but chocolate doesn't need an excuse!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lily's Mum

On Sunday I am going to make a chocolate trifle. We are having a chocolate lunch.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> On Sunday I am going to make a chocolate trifle. We are having a chocolate lunch.


I want to come and live with you!!!:001_smile:


----------



## Guest

OK chocolate fix taken care of one cadburys egg dispatched and a nice vat of tea to drink.

How we all doing tonight??


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> OK chocolate fix taken care of one cadburys egg dispatched and a nice vat of tea to drink.
> 
> How we all doing tonight??


I've eaten my wispa, and nearly finished my red wine. 
Bit quiet on here tonight....


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have been told I am obnoxious Moi?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I have been told I am obnoxious Moi?


Obnoxious????   never - seriously never.
Who by?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have been told I am obnoxious Moi?


Was that the god thread or fostering ??


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Obnoxious????   never - seriously never.
> Who by?


by a thora on the fostering thread


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Was that the god thread or fostering ??


I avoided the God thread and can't find the fostering thread  - i want to see LM being obnoxious!


----------



## Lily's Mum

It was the fostering thread - I got given a red blob for it. charming - really peed me off.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> It was the fostering thread - I got given a red blob for it. charming - really peed me off.


I got a green blob on that thread 

Will go check it out before i go to bed.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> It was the fostering thread - I got given a red blob for it. charming - really peed me off.


I've just read it, can't see where you're being obnoxious 
Giving you a green blobby in compensation


----------



## Guest

No idea what that was for, i am totally mystified. I got PMd last night because apparently i was rude to someone. Wouldn't worry, sometimes people misunderstand on here or have there own baggage they are dealing with.

I thought your remark was blunt but valid.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> No idea what that was for, i am totally mystified. I got PMd last night because apparently i was rude to someone. Wouldn't worry, sometimes people misunderstand on here or have there own baggage they are dealing with.
> 
> I thought your remark was blunt but valid.


It was no blunter than the other posters. But as you say people have their own baggage, you can't tell that from a one line post though. So I agree LM's post was valid.

Bed time for me too, now. Vets tomorrow morning, Hydro tomorrow evening and work in between! It's a dogs life. Lol. :biggrin:

Nite, nite (cue loads of other posters joining the thread....)

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> It was no blunter than the other posters. But as you say people have their own baggage, you can't tell that from a one line post though. So I agree LM's post was valid.
> 
> Bed time for me too, now. Vets tomorrow morning, Hydro tomorrow evening and work in between! It's a dogs life. Lol. :biggrin:
> 
> Nite, nite (cue loads of other posters joining the thread....)
> 
> Sh x


I meant blunt in an ok way  not a nasty way.

I'm off too. I am sure they all say really horrid things about us and then the mods have to clear them up before we get up in the morning


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I meant blunt in an ok way  not a nasty way.
> 
> I'm off too. I am sure they all say really horrid things about us and then the mods have to clear them up before we get up in the morning


I know hon, just meant that the other poster was blunt too.

Is that why this thread never make sense when I read it back? :lol::lol:

Nite, speak tomorrow!

Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Night girls - thanks for your kind comments. And Shaz that was really sweet of you giving me a greenie. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Night girls - thanks for your kind comments. And Shaz that was really sweet of you giving me a greenie. Thank you.


I tried but ran out 

Night hun xx


----------



## funkycub

yoooohoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shazach

funkycub said:


> yoooohoooooooooooooooo


ooh, you up way to late for us Funkycub, I'm dribbling in my pillow at that time of night!!
(Or were you trying to be a ghost??:lol

Morning all


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> ooh, you up way to late for us Funkycub, I'm dribbling in my pillow at that time of night!!
> (Or were you trying to be a ghost??:lol
> 
> Morning all


LOL.

Morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur

Morning all.
What r u all up to today?
A friends bringing her new choc lab to play this morning,
Then I'm picking my brother up from the airport - I'm So excited!
Hope you all have a great day - I know I will, I'm already crying!


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Morning all.
> What r u all up to today?
> A friends bringing her new choc lab to play this morning,
> Then I'm picking my brother up from the airport - I'm So excited!
> Hope you all have a great day - I know I will, I'm already crying!


Aw bless you.

I always used to get really excited when my brother came home (he lived in LA for a few years)

Daft because i was all grown up but i loved seeing him (he is my hero but don't tell him )

Have a great day


----------



## Georges Mum

hi guys - what happened last night? I just read a very awful comment to LM last night on adopton thread- so i just commented.


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> hi guys - what happened last night? I just read a very awful comment to LM last night on adopton thread- so i just commented.


I think LM may just have been the unfortunate person who touched a raw nerve for someone.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> I think LM may just have been the unfortunate person who touched a raw nerve for someone.


LM wouldn't hurt a fly - and being a social worker she has every valid reason to comment!! 
That someone......eeegh!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> LM wouldn't hurt a fly - and being a social worker she has every valid reason to comment!!
> That someone......eeegh!


As i said i don't think it was a swipe at her it was just a person who obviously hasn't had a good experience.

Believe me as i said on the thread there are plenty of kids who go through our care system and have a terrible time.

It was wrong to aim it at Lilys mum (the person red blobbed her too ) though who as we know is a super trooper when it comes to those things.

I can imagine having older more rebellious children would be tough.


----------



## Georges Mum

that was her choice. 

And it was black and white, aggressive sounding post. 

So why put off a young couple. There are better ways to say things aren't always rosy.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have just replied to your comment on the fostering thread.


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> that was her choice.
> 
> And it was black and white, aggressive sounding post.
> 
> So why put off a young couple. There are better ways to say things aren't always rosy.


Yes i agree


----------



## Georges Mum

hey i have a good idea - lets change the subject to happy happy happy!!!

Morning LM - i haven't bought any E Eggs!!!! ooops!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

It was my second post to the person that resulted me being red blobbed and called me obnoxious (me?). Anyhow I repayed the favour.


----------



## Guest

I have had 2 glasses of wine and no dinner yet. Feeling squiffy and it's a bank holiday.

Wheeeeeeere are yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu all


----------



## Lily's Mum

i am here but will be dipping in and out as i put sproglets to bed


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I have had 2 glasses of wine and no dinner yet. Feeling squiffy and it's a bank holiday.
> 
> Wheeeeeeere are yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu all


does squiffy like being felt


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> does squiffy like being felt


Absolutely !!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I have had 2 glasses of wine and no dinner yet. Feeling squiffy and it's a bank holiday.
> 
> Wheeeeeeere are yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu all


I'm here now....have you all gone away again??

Bordie, Rainy - you're being naughty without me here to join in the fun


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am here, howdy!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm here now....have you all gone away again??
> 
> Bordie, Rainy - you're being naughty without me here to join in the fun


Are you feeling squiffy yet or is that later :ciappa:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Think I might be having some holy water in a bit - purely medicinal purposes lol


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I am here, howdy!!


Waving at you 



rainy said:


> Are you feeling squiffy yet or is that later :ciappa:


Haven't had a drink yet, so I'll have to be quick and catch up!! lol, but sounds a good idea


----------



## Guest

Hey guys how is everyone, i have had a glass of cherryaid and vodka lol, have i got alot to catch up hehe..
you all had a good day.?? x


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Hey guys how is everyone, i have had a glass of cherryaid and vodka lol, have i got alot to catch up hehe..
> you all had a good day.?? x


Fine thanks Hon...You?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Fine thanks Hon...You?


Glad to here it SH, yeah i am ok thanks you, just watching the documantry of the fire at the mansion...
you had a good day.?? xx


----------



## Guest

I was having fun and then i read a thread that has really annoyed me.

Check out the rodent threads someone asking for advice


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I was having fun and then i read a thread that has really annoyed me.
> 
> Check out the rodent threads someone asking for advice


gosh just read it too.! no more said.!!!...


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Glad to here it SH, yeah i am ok thanks you, just watching the documantry of the fire at the mansion...
> you had a good day.?? xx


Mostly thanks, glad its a long w/e. OH is watching golf, so no idea what else is on :Yawn:



rainy said:


> I was having fun and then i read a thread that has really annoyed me.
> 
> Check out the rodent threads someone asking for advice


ok.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I was having fun and then i read a thread that has really annoyed me.
> 
> Check out the rodent threads someone asking for advice


which one is it


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I was having fun and then i read a thread that has really annoyed me.
> 
> Check out the rodent threads someone asking for advice


  :nonod::nonod::nonod::angry:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> :nonod::nonod::nonod::angry:


It's really not on is it.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> It's really not on is it.


Evil and serial killer spring to mind


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Evil and serial killer spring to mind


If that was posted on the dog section the knives would be out 

Off to bed peeps. Might be on first hting but i have a date with a large leg of lamb and my family tomorrow xxxxxx

Night


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> If that was posted on the dog section the knives would be out
> 
> Off to bed peeps. Might be on first hting but i have a date with a large leg of lamb and my family tomorrow xxxxxx
> 
> Night


night hope you enjoy your leg of lamb tomoro lol..
take care xx


----------



## Shazach

Frightening. 

Off topic here but meant to say, Zach had his last cartrophen injection today, so we're now allowed to walk him a bit more and let him play again. We have to watch him over the next month and see he starts limping again, if so it's back to the xrays again. But if he doesn't it might mean it is something he'll grow out of. So fingers crossed. 
Going to hold my breath when we take him out or let him play with his doggy mates.....


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> If that was posted on the dog section the knives would be out
> 
> Off to bed peeps. Might be on first hting but i have a date with a large leg of lamb and my family tomorrow xxxxxx
> 
> Night


Nite Hon.

xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Frightening.
> 
> Off topic here but meant to say, Zach had his last cartrophen injection today, so we're now allowed to walk him a bit more and let him play again. We have to watch him over the next month and see he starts limping again, if so it's back to the xrays again. But if he doesn't it might mean it is something he'll grow out of. So fingers crossed.
> Going to hold my breath when we take him out or let him play with his doggy mates.....


Fingers crossed for you and Zach


----------



## Shazach

rona said:


> Fingers crossed for you and Zach


Thanks Hon


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Glad he's making progress!!! xxxxx


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Glad he's making progress!!! xxxxx


Hey you, how was the week with the step sons?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Frightening.
> 
> Off topic here but meant to say, Zach had his last cartrophen injection today, so we're now allowed to walk him a bit more and let him play again. We have to watch him over the next month and see he starts limping again, if so it's back to the xrays again. But if he doesn't it might mean it is something he'll grow out of. So fingers crossed.
> Going to hold my breath when we take him out or let him play with his doggy mates.....


Fingers crossed for him hun xxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

hi miss cheeky tassels!!!!!! how's you this morning???

Sh, how's Zach doing today??Xxx

Poppy is fast asleep on sofa twitching like mad due to mad dreams!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hi miss cheeky tassels!!!!!! how's you this morning???
> 
> Sh, how's Zach doing today??Xxx
> 
> Poppy is fast asleep on sofa twitching like mad due to mad dreams!!!


Feeling cheeky thanks.

Family chaos today. I love it


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Feeling cheeky thanks.
> 
> Family chaos today. I love it


Same here...just sent my furry alarm clocks up to wake the boys then it's fun fun fun!!! hubs out for a while so even more fun when he gets back...funny how quiet it is when he's not around!!!!:001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


----------



## Kathryn1

Morning everyone, im home alone as o/h is in work, my baby has got chicken pox, so i am stuck in the house, but desperately need to go shopping. what can i do??? xxx


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Same here...just sent my furry alarm clocks up to wake the boys then it's fun fun fun!!! hubs out for a while so even more fun when he gets back...funny how quiet it is when he's not around!!!!:001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


My sister is bringing her 2 boys age 4 & 6 so add that to mine 2 & 5 and my Mum and Dad and it's quite a housefull 

Going to march them all round the country park while Mr Rainy cooks the roasries (haven't told him that yet )


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Morning everyone, im home alone as o/h is in work, my baby has got chicken pox, so i am stuck in the house, but desperately need to go shopping. what can i do??? xxx


Aw i she poorly with it? My son had it really bad.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Kathryn1 said:


> Morning everyone, im home alone as o/h is in work, my baby has got chicken pox, so i am stuck in the house, but desperately need to go shopping. what can i do??? xxx


is there anyone who has had chicken pox who can take babs for an hour?
I really feel you you!!!



rainy said:


> My sister is bringing her 2 boys age 4 & 6 so add that to mine 2 & 5 and my Mum and Dad and it's quite a housefull
> 
> Going to march them all round the country park while Mr Rainy cooks the roasries (haven't told him that yet )


I'm going to run my lot ragged round the park!!!


----------



## Kathryn1

He is absolutely fine with it, he has been very ill for a few weeks so that makes sense why, but now he has the pox he is back to his normal self. I just dont think i can take him out in public to a supermarket incase he is still contageous. xxxx


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> He is absolutely fine with it, he has been very ill for a few weeks so that makes sense why, but now he has the pox he is back to his normal self. I just dont think i can take him out in public to a supermarket incase he is still contageous. xxxx


How long has he had the spots for?


----------



## Kathryn1

Since tuesday hun xx


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Since tuesday hun xx


I would put a hoody on babba and just whizz round with him in the buggy. Should be fine just avoid any pregnant woman you see. It has to be pretty close contact to catch it.


----------



## Kathryn1

rainy said:


> I would put a hoody on babba and just whizz round with him in the buggy. Should be fine just avoid any pregnant woman you see. It has to be pretty close contact to catch it.


yeh i think i will have too, i will just wrap him up xxxx


----------



## Shazach

Morning All,

Sounds like all having fun, apart from Kathryn - are you going to try the hoody thing or just order takeout all w/e? Poor bairn.

I'm forcing Zach to have a snooze now, he played with his GR friend for 10mins this morning, so now he's having a rest whether he likes it or not!! lol.
Sent hubby off to find out why my tyre keeps losing pressure. Got to love him for doing all the man stuff!!:wink:
Then going to go to the diy store and persuade him to let me buy a jigsaw and make shelves, lol!

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Sounds like all having fun, apart from Kathryn - are you going to try the hoody thing or just order takeout all w/e? Poor bairn.
> 
> I'm forcing Zach to have a snooze now, he played with his GR friend for 10mins this morning, so now he's having a rest whether he likes it or not!! lol.
> Sent hubby off to find out why my tyre keeps losing pressure. Got to love him for doing all the man stuff!!:wink:
> Then going to go to the diy store and persuade him to let me buy a jigsaw and make shelves, lol!
> 
> Sh x


Does that mean YOU will make the shelves


----------



## Indie

Hello hello hello


----------



## Kathryn1

Shazach said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Sounds like all having fun, apart from Kathryn - are you going to try the hoody thing or just order takeout all w/e? Poor bairn.
> 
> I'm forcing Zach to have a snooze now, he played with his GR friend for 10mins this morning, so now he's having a rest whether he likes it or not!! lol.
> Sent hubby off to find out why my tyre keeps losing pressure. Got to love him for doing all the man stuff!!:wink:
> Then going to go to the diy store and persuade him to let me buy a jigsaw and make shelves, lol!
> 
> Sh x


Yes i think im going to have too, i havent got anybody to ask to have the kids while i go shopping. And there is no food here for us. xx

Sounds like you have hubby well trained hun, well done


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Does that mean YOU will make the shelves


Yup! hehe



Indie said:


> Hello hello hello


Hiya Indie



Kathryn1 said:


> Yes i think im going to have too, i havent got anybody to ask to have the kids while i go shopping. And there is no food here for us. xx
> 
> Sounds like you have hubby well trained hun, well done


lol. I wish!!


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Hello hello hello


Morning


----------



## Kathryn1

Indie said:


> Hello hello hello


Good morning indie, hows you? x


----------



## Indie

Hi Shaz, Hi Rainy.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yup! hehe
> 
> Loving your style


----------



## Guest

Ha Ha Mr Rainy can't resist a big roast joint (think it's a cave man thing), he has taken over cooking dinner


----------



## Indie

Hi Kathryn i'm fine thankyou, you?


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Ha Ha Mr Rainy can't resist a big roast joint (think it's a cave man thing), he has taken over cooking dinner


I'm a veggie, so have to do quorn for me and roast beef for Mr Sh. Love the smell of roast beef!!!
Then of course lots of veg, roast pots and of course yorkshire puds!!

Mmmm, hungry now....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm a veggie, so have to do quorn for me and roast beef for Mr Sh. Love the smell of roast beef!!!
> Then of course lots of veg, roast pots and of course yorkshire puds!!
> 
> Mmmm, hungry now....


Mmmmmmmmmmmm loving the smell of lamb wafting round the house, it is masking the smell of stinky dog for a change.


----------



## Indie

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am doing fish tonight, fish, chips and peas. But the fish is gonna be home battered, the chips are all home made and baked in oven with olive oil and the peas are made by Birds Eye lol

And for dessert we have home made strawberry trifle - might look a bit dodgy cos kids have helped mix and decorate lol.


----------



## Kathryn1

Well i have been shopping so now having a nice chicken dinner tonight. xxxx


----------



## Indie

Just introduced Weavell to Tinkerbell and it didn't go well, Weavell picked on Tink . Getting ready to bring Noodles home on Sunday as well.


----------



## Guest

right ladies night all

just had one little thing to share....


eeewwwww - billy came up for a cuddle, coughed and spat one of his little front teeth on me - landed on the tip of my nose - bleugh!

night night xxxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right ladies night all
> 
> just had one little thing to share....
> 
> eeewwwww - billy came up for a cuddle, coughed and spat one of his little front teeth on me - landed on the tip of my nose - bleugh!
> 
> night night xxxx


Ewwwwww

but i want one of Oscars as a keepsake but they are too tiny.

I'm off too. night xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

night all - sleep tight mind the bugs dont bite


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> night all - sleep tight mind the bugs dont bite


night my lovely lil have a nice time


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> night my lovely lil have a nice time


i aint going up yet cos my glass is still half full


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lily's Mum said:


> i aint going up yet cos my glass is still half full


I just opened a new bottle!!!!!:devil:


----------



## Guest

whats happend to this therad - just had to ressurect it from page 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive had a terrible day, had HUGE stand up in the middle of the street row (not infront of the kids phew) with my ex about the kids, all started by his witch of a GF. 

To top things off I'm worried sick about my lads paed appointment on tuesday and then billy decided that today would be the best day to challenge his boundaries (who says they cant sense stress) and snap at me when i was trying to take back a piece of toast he had pinched. GRRRRR AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


someone come give me a massage and calm me down!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> whats happend to this therad - just had to ressurect it from page 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ive had a terrible day, had HUGE stand up in the middle of the street row (not infront of the kids phew) with my ex about the kids, all started by his witch of a GF.
> 
> To top things off I'm worried sick about my lads paed appointment on tuesday and then billy decided that today would be the best day to challenge his boundaries (who says they cant sense stress) and snap at me when i was trying to take back a piece of toast he had pinched. GRRRRR AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> someone come give me a massage and calm me down!


Oh Mate that's a load of pants.

Been on and off here a bit today. Having my own crappy day but i made my own thread up for maximum sympathy.

How about we find a couple of oiled up firemen and take off with a bottle of voddie ?? :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Can I offer you both a piece of my legendary chocolate easter cake. guaranteed to cheer you both up.


----------



## turkeylad

billyboysmammy said:


> whats happend to this therad - just had to ressurect it from page 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ive had a terrible day, had HUGE stand up in the middle of the street row (not infront of the kids phew) with my ex about the kids, all started by his witch of a GF.
> 
> To top things off I'm worried sick about my lads paed appointment on tuesday and then billy decided that today would be the best day to challenge his boundaries (who says they cant sense stress) and snap at me when i was trying to take back a piece of toast he had pinched. GRRRRR AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> someone come give me a massage and calm me down!


İts Easter steal one of the kids Easter eggs sit back and enjoy!!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Can I offer you both a piece of my legendary chocolate easter cake. guaranteed to cheer you both up.


Can we take that with us AND the vodka and firemen. Now THAT is my kind of cheering up 



turkeylad said:


> İts Easter steal one of the kids Easter eggs sit back and enjoy!!


Already done that


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Can we take that with us AND the vodka and firemen. Now THAT is my kind of cheering up
> 
> Already done that


Deal on the choccy cake, firemen and vodka - not necessarily in that order :devil: :ihih:

Snap on the easter egg! - just munched my way through the most part of a thorntons one!  :arf:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Deal on the choccy cake, firemen and vodka - not necessarily in that order :devil: :ihih:
> 
> Snap on the easter egg! - just munched my way through the most part of a thorntons one!  :arf:


Feel any better now ??


----------



## Guest

much! Did some wii boxing too to take out my agression :thumbup:

found some firemen for us....
which one do you want rainy? you can have first pick from your crappy day too  :devil:




























tut! the only firemen i get to see with any regularity look like this ..................

...............

..................

...................

...............


----------



## Guest

PMSL. Thanks that really made me laugh.

Can't chose out the others but will spend a few minutes on my own later "deciding"


----------



## Indie

Hellooooooooooooo i'm back from just picking up our new cat.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Hellooooooooooooo i'm back from just picking up our new cat.


Ooooooooo what's he like??


----------



## Indie

She is beautifull, she is a black spotted silver Egyptian Mau.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> She is beautifull, she is a black spotted silver Egyptian Mau.


Pictures soon, remember it's the law 

I am off to bed to sleep off my crappy day, preferably with one of Billyboys Firemen xx


----------



## Indie

Night night will put a thread up in a bit.


----------



## KatieToz

i am sitting in myself bored. bf is away till tuesday. i'm off work tomorrow so i'm having a glass of wine or 2 lol there is a film with johnny depp in it starting soon so i think i'll watch that.


----------



## Indie

just sorting the animals out as i've been out all day.


----------



## Guest

KatieToz said:


> i am sitting in myself bored. bf is away till tuesday. i'm off work tomorrow so i'm having a glass of wine or 2 lol there is a film with johnny depp in it starting soon so i think i'll watch that.


ooooh:????? what channel? :001_wub: :drool:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am watching Mamma Mia


----------



## KatieToz

billyboysmammy said:


> ooooh:????? what channel? :001_wub: :drool:


channel 4 right now its just started


----------



## Tigerneko

Guys help me i'm melting 

my dad was messing with the settings on our central heating and somehow he's broken it and it won't switch off......the heating has been on all day and it's been really warm even without it


----------



## Lily's Mum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Guys help me i'm melting
> 
> my dad was messing with the settings on our central heating and somehow he's broken it and it won't switch off......the heating has been on all day and it's been really warm even without it


wow! go to bed in ur bikini lol


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> wow! go to bed in ur bikini lol


LOL I would if I had one....I binned it in a fit of rage last year when I tried it on and my legs looked a bit fat :lol:


----------



## Tahlee

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Guys help me i'm melting
> 
> my dad was messing with the settings on our central heating and somehow he's broken it and it won't switch off......the heating has been on all day and it's been really warm even without it


How uncomfortable for you. Hope it's fixed soon.
It is Easter Monday here now, 8am, and I have just fed the pack. Now I guess some housework has to be done....BORING!!!!! Back to work tonight.


----------



## Tigerneko

Tahlee said:


> How uncomfortable for you. Hope it's fixed soon.
> It is Easter Monday here now, 8am, and I have just fed the pack. Now I guess some housework has to be done....BORING!!!!! Back to work tonight.


hehe I love time differences, it's like 11:20pm over here.....we're all going off to sleep and you're just starting your day! It seems really strange :lol:

I have a friend in America that I speak to a lot, and I was talking to her on New Year's Eve like "haha we're in 2009 and you're not.....i'm in the future " haha....i'm too easily amused


----------



## Guest

gah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

FLEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a feeling that the new foster brought them with her, and although she's been treated and all the cats are up to date i noticed one on billy! ARGH! I'm out of dog flea treatment too. Have just put my order online for some more (damn should have forseen this!), and a stock of worming soloution too. 

GRRRRRRRRR I hate hate hate fleas!

Now do i indorex the house now, or wait until billy has been treated?


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> gah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> FLEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a feeling that the new foster brought them with her, and although she's been treated and all the cats are up to date i noticed one on billy! ARGH! I'm out of dog flea treatment too. Have just put my order online for some more (damn should have forseen this!), and a stock of worming soloution too.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRR I hate hate hate fleas!
> 
> Now do i indorex the house now, or wait until billy has been treated?


Oh dear, after Billy's been treated or you'll just have to do it twice, I think.
Have IM'd you if you're about this eve.
 Sh xx


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, anybody about tonight?

Sh x


----------



## turkeylad

Good Evening All - So where have you got DT hidden???


----------



## Shazach

turkeylad said:


> Good Evening All - So where have you got DT hidden???


Is she missing?


----------



## turkeylad

Shazach said:


> Is she missing?


An earlier thread said she had left forum!!


----------



## Shazach

turkeylad said:


> An earlier thread said she had left forum!!


Can you point me in the direction of the thread please, hon.


----------



## Guest

Evning all.

The threads been locked 

I think she was upset about the new rule but hadn't said she was going. She said she might not spend quite so much time on here a week or so ago.

Hope she hasn't gone, would be sad without her but i don't want this thread to be closed so maybe we should just wait and see


----------



## turkeylad

rainy said:


> Evning all.
> 
> The threads been locked
> 
> I think she was upset about the new rule but hadn't said she was going. She said she might not spend quite so much time on here a week or so ago.
> 
> Hope she hasn't gone, would be sad without her but i don't want this thread to be closed so maybe we should just wait and see


Ok sorry!.................................


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Evning all.
> 
> The threads been locked
> 
> I think she was upset about the new rule but hadn't said she was going. She said she might not spend quite so much time on here a week or so ago.
> 
> Hope she hasn't gone, would be sad without her but i don't want this thread to be closed so maybe we should just wait and see


Hi Hon :biggrin:

What new rule? I can't keep up!!! And there's soooo many new threads!! lol

How's you, good w'end and how'd the family feasts go?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

turkeylad said:


> Ok sorry!.................................


No worries i just have no idea why that thread is closed and would hate this one to be closed because we have all missed something.



Shazach said:


> Hi Hon :biggrin:
> 
> What new rule? I can't keep up!!! And there's soooo many new threads!! lol
> 
> How's you, good w'end and how'd the family feasts go?
> 
> Sh x


Hey you.

You will need to read it. It's under most of the Thread titles and it's from the mods (red i think). The crossbreed issue got out of hand again so it is a banned subject.

Family visits went well. Just been out today and got stuck in a massive T jam. When it got going we passed the scene of an awful accident, 2 people died apparently. Quite sobering really, nothing seems very important tonight. I always think about the poor relatives getting a knock on their door.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Hey you.
> 
> You will need to read it. It's under most of the Thread titles and it's from the mods (red i think). The crossbreed issue got out of hand again so it is a banned subject.
> 
> Family visits went well. Just been out today and got stuck in a massive T jam. When it got going we passed the scene of an awful accident, 2 people died apparently. Quite sobering really, nothing seems very important tonight. I always think about the poor relatives getting a knock on their door.


Life has a good way of giving us all reality checks, you can't help those people but at least we can remember to treasure those we love. And as you say, brings home how unimportant a lot of stuff is.

Can't say I'm sorry that that is a banned topic though.

Sh x


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have been spring cleaning today and my house is gleaming


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Life has a good way of giving us all reality checks, you can't help those people but at least we can remember to treasure those we love. And as you say, brings home how unimportant a lot of stuff is.
> 
> Can't say I'm sorry that that is a banned topic though.
> 
> Sh x


Exactamondo. 

I think it's a bit of a shame that things can't be debated in a civil manner without upsetting people but i suppose i might have insulted one or two people in my time on here, it's hard to get a point across sometimes on the internet, people can't see expressions.



Lily's Mum said:


> I have been spring cleaning today and my house is gleaming


You truly are a domestic godess and put me to shame.

We went out on a boat trip with the kids and oscar and had chocolate cake.


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> I have been spring cleaning today and my house is gleaming


Can you come and give me a kick up the a** so i can do mine please


----------



## Lily's Mum

Kathryn1 said:


> Can you come and give me a kick up the a** so i can do mine please


I would but i am too knackered now lol


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> ......people can't see expressions.


That's something I'm very grateful for!!! I'm sat here looking like crystal tips as I've just washed my hair and haven't dried it....so thank god you can't see me!! :lol:



Lily's Mum said:


> I have been spring cleaning today and my house is gleaming


Ok, ok, enough with the guilt trip. My house is the opposite!!
(But I did bake some scones this w/e!!!)


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I would but i am too knackered now lol


Sounds like you have earned a big glass of Vino hun.

I am going to have one in a bit. I am shattered from all the chocolate eating and aimless wandering by the river.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Exactamondo.
> 
> I think it's a bit of a shame that things can't be debated in a civil manner without upsetting people but i suppose i might have insulted one or two people in my time on here, it's hard to get a point across sometimes on the internet, people can't see expressions.
> 
> You truly are a domestic godess and put me to shame.
> 
> We went out on a boat trip with the kids and oscar and had chocolate cake.


the kids had their own buckets of soapy water and sponges. they have helped wash walls, floors,,,and then they helped in the garden... digging, weeding and planting seeds.

We have also been for a lovely walk by the nearby lake.... I am a godess bt we have all had fun too:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> the kids had their own buckets of soapy water and sponges. they have helped wash walls, floors,,,and then they helped in the garden... digging, weeding and planting seeds.
> 
> We have also been for a lovely walk by the nearby lake.... I am a godess bt we have all had fun too:thumbsup:


Don't doubt that for a minute. My kids love doing the cleaning too


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> .... I am a godess bt we have all had fun too:thumbsup:


Now don't be shy....come out and say it!!! :lol::thumbup::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

At the moment I look mingeing


----------



## Guest

Think i may have added an extra tyre over easter and have to get in my Slapper dress for my Birthday in a couple of weeks


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> At the moment I look mingeing


hehe, me too. Doing me crystal tips impression here, lol.



rainy said:


> Think i may have added an extra tyre over easter and have to get in my Slapper dress for my Birthday in a couple of weeks


Give up wheat for a couple of weeks. Works a treat!


----------



## Lily's Mum

SLimfast is good stuff for a quick fix


----------



## Guest

I just need to do the zero carb thing for a couple of weeks and it will fall off but i have to DO IT not just talk about doing it 

Need to get the dress out and put it on that will give me the incentive.


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> I just need to do the zero carb thing for a couple of weeks and it will fall off but i have to DO IT not just talk about doing it
> 
> Need to get the dress out and put it on that will give me the incentive.


if my bum was my tum i'd be perfect:001_wub:


----------



## Lily's Mum

What do eat on the carb free thing rainy


----------



## Tigerneko

Evening all


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Evening all


Evening Portia.


----------



## Kathryn1

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Evening all


Evening Hun, how has your day been? x


----------



## mckitty

just popping in to say hello all


----------



## carol

whoops shouldnt of done that,,,,,,,,,,,,,chocolate bunnies are fatal


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> What do eat on the carb free thing rainy


Basically on the hardcore 1st 2 weeks you eat protein and fat so

Meat and fish
Eggs
Unsalted nuts
Greens & salad
Cauliflower
Butter
Cream
Mayo
Water
Vitamin pills



carol said:


> whoops shouldnt of done that,,,,,,,,,,,,,chocolate bunnies are fatal


Tell me about it


----------



## Guest

tripe and onions or cow heel


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> tripe and onions or cow heel


Either. You can eat LOADS of that.


----------



## carol

borderer said:


> tripe and onions or cow heel


yeah ok if your a dog yuck i wouldnt eat it


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Either. You can eat LOADS of that.


give me a load of tripe and I would be like an under fed stick insect


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Evening Portia.





Kathryn1 said:


> Evening Hun, how has your day been? x


Hello 

had a boring day, had to go into work because they were expecting it to be very busy (I normally only do weekends) but it wasn't as busy as we'd expected so they didn't even really need me 

how's your day been?

Me and my parents are off out tomorrow trawling all the local rescue centres, we're looking for dog No. 2


----------



## Tigerneko

OMG MY 1000TH POST :thumbup::thumbup::crazy::crazy::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hello
> 
> Me and my parents are off out tomorrow trawling all the local rescue centres, we're looking for dog No. 2


Can I come , can I come see all the lovely doglets please?


----------



## Kathryn1

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hello
> 
> had a boring day, had to go into work because they were expecting it to be very busy (I normally only do weekends) but it wasn't as busy as we'd expected so they didn't even really need me
> 
> how's your day been?
> 
> Me and my parents are off out tomorrow trawling all the local rescue centres, we're looking for dog No. 2


oooh there's exciting? what dog are you looking for? xxx


----------



## Guest

That deserves its own thread !!!!! Go post one !!!!!!!!!!

VIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## carol

Portia Elizabeth said:


> OMG MY 1000TH POST :thumbup::thumbup::crazy::crazy::ciappa::ciappa:


CONGRATE'S TO YOU SOON BE 2000TH


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Can I come , can I come see all the lovely doglets please?


Get down to Wood Green you won't be able to resist.


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> Can I come , can I come see all the lovely doglets please?


hehe of course you can, you might bring one home for yourself too 



Kathryn1 said:


> oooh there's exciting? what dog are you looking for? xxx


heheh yeah it is isn't it! We're looking for something very small, like a small JRT or a Yorkie sort of size, and preferably a female - we want to see what our dog will get along with best because he can be funny with some dogs


----------



## Tigerneko

carol said:


> CONGRATE'S TO YOU SOON BE 2000TH


hehehe thankyou! I bet it'll fly by


----------



## Kathryn1

Portia Elizabeth said:


> hehe of course you can, you might bring one home for yourself too
> 
> heheh yeah it is isn't it! We're looking for something very small, like a small JRT or a Yorkie sort of size, and preferably a female - we want to see what our dog will get along with best because he can be funny with some dogs


aww let us know how u get on tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

Just tried on the dress i want to wear for my birthday IT FITS IT FITS !!!!!!!

Had forgotten how lovely it is too, bought it ages ago from Joe Browns but have been waiting for somewhere to wear it.

Now where is that Thorntons easter egg


----------



## Tigerneko

ooh how exciting!!! You doing anything special for your birthday?

I shall let everyone know tomorrow.....we're in touch with a few different rescues and so far from looking at dogs avaliable from the websites, they all seem to be large dogs and we want something diddy, I think the largest we'll go is sort of Westie/Cairn sized. There's a female Westie called Willow at one of the rescues that we're going to tomorrow, and that seems one of the most likely ones at the moment. I don't particularly like westies as a breed but if it's the right dog, it's the right dog


----------



## Shazach

lol. I tried on some old jeans today and they fit too, good feeling isn't it!!
Eaten too much chocolate today, think I've achieved the impossible and actually eaten so much that I can't face the thought of any more!!!


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> ooh how exciting!!! You doing anything special for your birthday?
> 
> I shall let everyone know tomorrow.....we're in touch with a few different rescues and so far from looking at dogs avaliable from the websites, they all seem to be large dogs and we want something diddy, I think the largest we'll go is sort of Westie/Cairn sized. There's a female Westie called Willow at one of the rescues that we're going to tomorrow, and that seems one of the most likely ones at the moment. I don't particularly like westies as a breed but if it's the right dog, it's the right dog


Good Luck Hon.

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> ooh how exciting!!! You doing anything special for your birthday?
> 
> I shall let everyone know tomorrow.....we're in touch with a few different rescues and so far from looking at dogs avaliable from the websites, they all seem to be large dogs and we want something diddy, I think the largest we'll go is sort of Westie/Cairn sized. There's a female Westie called Willow at one of the rescues that we're going to tomorrow, and that seems one of the most likely ones at the moment. I don't particularly like westies as a breed but if it's the right dog, it's the right dog


Yep i will be sipping coctails at Henrys in Cambridge and then dancing round my shoes in a cheesy nightclub getting chatted up by boys half my age (well a bit older than half but you get the picture).

Have you thought about contacting some breed rescue sites of dogs you like?


----------



## Tigerneko

rainy said:


> Yep i will be sipping coctails at Henrys in Cambridge and then dancing round my shoes in a cheesy nightclub getting chatted up by boys half my age (well a bit older than half but you get the picture).
> 
> Have you thought about contacting some breed rescue sites of dogs you like?


ooh that sounds like fun! hehe lap up the attention 

Yeah, we've looked at a few breed rescues (Chihuahua, Pug, Yorkie, Westie, Chinese Crested, Manchester Terrier, Airedale Terrier) but most of them you have to fill in like an application form thing, which is okay if you specifically only want that breed, but we don't want to be signing up to all these breed rescues and being inundated with dogs, it's unfair on the rescues because we're more than likely just going to stick with local rescues and see what we can find in those. There's also other breed rescues like the Chihuahua rescue which actually have more prospective owners than they do rescue dogs, so there's actually a waiting list for them, so we find it a bit pointless going onto a list - it's obvious that these rescue chihuahuas will all find homes super quick, so we want to help the less fortunate ones 

Some breed rescues will only rehome to people who have experience of the breed too, and we've only ever had crossbreeds 

We're keeping our options wide open (as long as its a small dog) and we're looking for a good temperamented dog which will be a perfect companion for our current dog as well as ourselves


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> ooh that sounds like fun! hehe lap up the attention
> 
> Yeah, we've looked at a few breed rescues (Chihuahua, Pug, Yorkie, Westie, Chinese Crested, Manchester Terrier, Airedale Terrier) but most of them you have to fill in like an application form thing, which is okay if you specifically only want that breed, but we don't want to be signing up to all these breed rescues and being inundated with dogs, it's unfair on the rescues because we're more than likely just going to stick with local rescues and see what we can find in those. There's also other breed rescues like the Chihuahua rescue which actually have more prospective owners than they do rescue dogs, so there's actually a waiting list for them, so we find it a bit pointless going onto a list - it's obvious that these rescue chihuahuas will all find homes super quick, so we want to help the less fortunate ones
> 
> Some breed rescues will only rehome to people who have experience of the breed too, and we've only ever had crossbreeds
> 
> We're keeping our options wide open (as long as its a small dog) and we're looking for a good temperamented dog which will be a perfect companion for our current dog as well as ourselves


Sounds like a plan :thumbup: sure something will come up xx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Sounds like a plan :thumbup: sure something will come up xx


Is it bed time now please??? :Yawn::Yawn:
I'm veeeerrrry sleepy.......

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Is it bed time now please??? :Yawn::Yawn:
> I'm veeeerrrry sleepy.......
> 
> Sh x


Yeah hun come on xx

Mr Rainy is watching something on BBC1 with Keirs Nightley and some scrummy men though, will be up soon xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Think I am gonna have some choccy and a cuppa b4 I go up the wooden hill


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Yeah hun come on xx
> 
> Mr Rainy is watching something on BBC1 with Keirs Nightley and some scrummy men though, will be up soon xx





Lily's Mum said:


> Think I am gonna have some choccy and a cuppa b4 I go up the wooden hill


Nite all xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nite all xx


Hugs and snogs


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Think I am gonna have some choccy and a cuppa b4 I go up the wooden hill


I may join you, i am being entertained by the Iams thread and watching kiera knightley have a bonk.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I may join you, i am being entertained by the Iams thread and watching kiera knightley have a bonk.


I have a huge mug of hot tea and have just scoffed a mars bar


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have a huge mug of hot tea and have just scoffed a mars bar


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love dunking a mars bar, and a twix


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love dunking a mars bar, and a twix


I like my mars bar rock hard after being in the fridge


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have a huge mug of hot tea and have just scoffed a mars bar





Lily's Mum said:


> I like my mars bar rock hard after being in the fridge


I keep all chololate in the fridge.

It dunks better when it's cold too 

How sad are we xx

Night hunny bunny x


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I keep all chololate in the fridge.
> 
> It dunks better when it's cold too
> 
> How sad are we xx
> 
> Night hunny bunny x


good night rainy see you tomorrow


----------



## Guest

its time i went to bed too, got a busy day tomorrow/today xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

boooooooo i cant sleep  

anyone else online?


----------



## Guest

Evening All.

Not sure i can be A#*$d tonight.

How is everyone?


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am fine. Have been enjoying the glorious weather I have to say. Kids have all in turn got a nasty cough and have been feeling sorry for themselves. PLUS waking in the night with their cough.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am fine. Have been enjoying the glorious weather I have to say. Kids have all in turn got a nasty cough and have been feeling sorry for themselves. PLUS waking in the night with their cough.


YUK. A summer cough is always tricky because you can't put a nice damp towel on the radiator.

I swear by honey. They have actually done trials on it that proved it was more effective than cough medicine.

You must be getting the sunshine it's been cloudy here today. Still had a nice tramp through the park but hoping it's nicer for the weekend. Going to Hopton Holiday camp with my sister her 2 kids and my parents.


----------



## Badger's Mum

i've been cooking a steak and kidney pudding and made a stew for the dog's.


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> i've been cooking a steak and kidney pudding and made a stew for the dog's.


I can't stand kidney (it makes me physically sick) but make me a steak and onion and i'll be round


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> I can't stand kidney (it makes me physically sick) but make me a steak and onion and i'll be round


love steak an kidneybut not the pud bit! oh love's it thought i'd make it for taking me to c the pup.


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> love steak an kidneybut not the pud bit! oh love's it thought i'd make it for taking me to c the pup.


My OH loves liver and kidney but i cant cook it for him, makes me gag


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> I am fine. Have been enjoying the glorious weather I have to say. Kids have all in turn got a nasty cough and have been feeling sorry for themselves. PLUS waking in the night with their cough.


Sorry to hear your kids are poorly hun, i also swear by honey now after using all the medicines in the country and it doesnt work.

Ive been to take the kids to mcdonalds today, O/H has gone to work tonight.

So i have had a nice soak in the bath and watching eastenders. xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am having an ice cold glass of white wine and ordering a take away tonight.


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> My OH loves liver and kidney but i cant cook it for him, makes me gag


send him round i do a meen liver and backen with thick onion gravey mash and pea's in fact might have that tomoro


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> send him round i do a meen liver and backen with thick onion gravey mash and pea's in fact might have that tomoro


I made it for him when i wanted to convince him Oscar was a good idea. If i cook Liver he KNOWS he is in trouble


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, me got a nice cold beer  belching nicely too!!

Whisky and honey's my recommendation - or was my mother just a lush? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all, me got a nice cold beer  belching nicely too!!
> 
> Whisky and honey's my recommendation - or was my mother just a lush? :lol:


Hiya Hun.

I am watching Gok Wan and just thinking WHY???????????


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Hiya Hun.
> 
> I am watching Gok Wan and just thinking WHY???????????


I'm not allowed to watch that...or rather I am but o/h makes so many sarcy comments it's not worth it. Grrrrr....

Why can't you be ar**ed tonight then hon?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm not allowed to watch that...or rather I am but o/h makes so many sarcy comments it's not worth it. Grrrrr....
> 
> Why can't you be ar**ed tonight then hon?


Mr Rainy has gone to get Deisel so have snuck it on.

Don't know just feeling flat i suppose, bit knackered after the weekend i think.

OMG Janet street porter is on it now.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I still have my husband home and I love him to bits but he is getting under my feet now lol

Roll on next Monday- hubby back at work, kids back at school, one borrowed kid returned,,,peace at last:


----------



## Guest

Apparently if i want to go the whole hog i should be weraing a top hat (according to Gok) :scared:

That'll go down great at the soft play 

God these programmes make me laugh.


----------



## Shazach

Hubby's are great but I'm a great believer in the "let there be space in your togetherness" ethic!! :lol::lol: (Don't tell him I said that )


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Apparently if i want to go the whole hog i should be weraing a top hat (according to Gok) :scared:
> 
> That'll go down great at the soft play
> 
> God these programmes make me laugh.


He's obviously heard about your tassels :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hubby's are great but I'm a great believer in the "let there be space in your togetherness" ethic!! :lol::lol: (Don't tell him I said that )


Oh god that is sooooooo true. Same with kids aswell but that one is trickier.

I have managed to con my Mum into looking after my 2 while i have a pre birthday treat and get my hair coloured tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Just seen this on Goks show, might get it for my Haven trip but don't want to upset all the other swimmers, what do you think

Next: Official Site - Swimwear Collection - Page 11.4 - Swimwear - Womens

The woman gave it 10/10 and she was fairly Rubenesque


----------



## Georges Mum

I loooove Gok - he was on the apprentice!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> He's obviously heard about your tassels :ciappa:


Who hasn't 



Georges Mum said:


> I loooove Gok - he was on the apprentice!!


I would love Gok if i had the sort of life that meant Pencil skirts and peep toe shoes teamed with a sassy top hat were a viable option but my latest wardrobe addition was some Regatta waterproof trousers so my jeans don't get trashed every day.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Just seen this on Goks show, might get it for my Haven trip but don't want to upset all the other swimmers, what do you think
> 
> Next: Official Site - Swimwear Collection - Page 11.4 - Swimwear - Womens
> 
> The woman gave it 10/10 and she was fairly Rubenesque


does that mean fat?

I like the colour!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> does that mean fat?
> 
> I like the colour!


This is rubenesque









It is an appreciation of the fuller form


----------



## Guest

evenin all!


----------



## Georges Mum

where did you find that picture of me? I thought i had buried it!!!!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> evenin all!


Evenin BBM how are yoooooou xx


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> where did you find that picture of me? I thought i had buried it!!!!


I think it is beautiful


----------



## Georges Mum

may i ask how you put in the photos that aren;t in the smilies programmes - does this make sense?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> may i ask how you put in the photos that aren;t in the smilies programmes - does this make sense?


No that makes Noooo sense at all.

Do you mean how did i just post that Rubens photo?


----------



## Georges Mum

yes

I only seem to be able to post stuff from best smilies or dazzle junction. If i sae something from google images it won't post, so how did you do that???


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Just seen this on Goks show, might get it for my Haven trip but don't want to upset all the other swimmers, what do you think
> 
> Next: Official Site - Swimwear Collection - Page 11.4 - Swimwear - Womens
> 
> The woman gave it 10/10 and she was fairly Rubenesque


Have you seen the nice black and white stripe one in m&S?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> yes
> 
> I only seem to be able to post stuff from best smilies or dazzle junction. If i sae something from google images it won't post, so how did you do that???


I just saved it into my "pictures" on my laptop and then attached it from there.



Shazach said:


> Have you seen the nice black and white stripe one in m&S?


No i shall have a look. Not sure red is my colour, i am really pale and going to have my hair coloured plum tomorrow.

I have just risked a cheeky thread, see how long it lasts.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> I just saved it into my "pictures" on my laptop and then attached it from there.
> 
> No i shall have a look. Not sure red is my colour, i am really pale and going to have my hair coloured plum tomorrow.
> 
> I have just risked a cheeky thread, see how long it lasts.


I pm'd you - is it your birthday tonmorrow?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> I pm'd you - is it your birthday tonmorrow?


No 27th


----------



## Georges Mum

oooogh coming up! Have you written your shopping list!!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> oooogh coming up! Have you written your shopping list!!!!


Already had my pressies so will hve to buy myself a few more


----------



## Georges Mum

why have you already had them?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> why have you already had them?


Because i couldn't wait for my new doggy lead


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Because i couldn't wait for my new doggy lead


That sounds like a present for Oscar, you should get some more for you!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> That sounds like a present for Oscar, you should get some more for you!


Nah he would be happy with an old bit of rope but i REALLY wanted that lead.

Still gonna get more though


----------



## Tigerneko

Well, we went around a few rescue centres today!

Absoloutely no luck whatsoever  we went to Bleakholt, Manchester Dogs home, Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need and our local RSPCA and there was just nothing that fitted what we want 

We walked a Yorkie called Jake at Bleakholt and he was lovely - he was westie sized but with a beautiful steel blue and red scruffy coat and he was such a friendly little chap! He had too many issues with house training and separation anxiety though, and we just don't have the time or experience to deal with those problems, so we just weren't the family for him. But he was so beautiful, I don't think he'll be there for long.

But other than little Jake, we didn't walk any others at any of the other rescues. nothing fitted the bill  Manchester Dogs Home is one of the most depressing places i've ever been to in my life - i'm quite a tough person and I can stand seeing all the sad dogs and the scruffy kennels, but MDH gave me a lump in my throat, it was just a horrible place to be, and all the dogs looked as if they'd lost all hope, it was so upsetting. And to add to all that, there's a massive pet crematorium and pet cemetary attatched to it that you have to walk past to get into the dog's home, which doesn't bode well for first impressions 

Anyway, tomorrow is another day and we're going around a few more rescues: Animals In Distress in Manchester, Bolton Destitute Animal Shelter (doesn't that sound awful? ) Glencoe Kennels (they're boarding kennels but we've been told they do rehoming as well, it sounds like they're poundies) and we may possibly go to RSPCA Preston if time allows. So, hopefully we may have some luck tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Well, we went around a few rescue centres today!
> 
> Absoloutely no luck whatsoever  we went to Bleakholt, Manchester Dogs home, Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need and our local RSPCA and there was just nothing that fitted what we want
> 
> We walked a Yorkie called Jake at Bleakholt and he was lovely - he was westie sized but with a beautiful steel blue and red scruffy coat and he was such a friendly little chap! He had too many issues with house training and separation anxiety though, and we just don't have the time or experience to deal with those problems, so we just weren't the family for him. But he was so beautiful, I don't think he'll be there for long.
> 
> But other than little Jake, we didn't walk any others at any of the other rescues. nothing fitted the bill  Manchester Dogs Home is one of the most depressing places i've ever been to in my life - i'm quite a tough person and I can stand seeing all the sad dogs and the scruffy kennels, but MDH gave me a lump in my throat, it was just a horrible place to be, and all the dogs looked as if they'd lost all hope, it was so upsetting. And to add to all that, there's a massive pet crematorium and pet cemetary attatched to it that you have to walk past to get into the dog's home, which doesn't bode well for first impressions
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow is another day and we're going around a few more rescues: Animals In Distress in Manchester, Bolton Destitute Animal Shelter (doesn't that sound awful? ) Glencoe Kennels (they're boarding kennels but we've been told they do rehoming as well, it sounds like they're poundies) and we may possibly go to RSPCA Preston if time allows. So, hopefully we may have some luck tomorrow


Hope you have more luck today, doesn't sound like much fun


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Well, we went around a few rescue centres today!
> 
> Absoloutely no luck whatsoever  we went to Bleakholt, Manchester Dogs home, Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need and our local RSPCA and there was just nothing that fitted what we want
> 
> We walked a Yorkie called Jake at Bleakholt and he was lovely - he was westie sized but with a beautiful steel blue and red scruffy coat and he was such a friendly little chap! He had too many issues with house training and separation anxiety though, and we just don't have the time or experience to deal with those problems, so we just weren't the family for him. But he was so beautiful, I don't think he'll be there for long.
> 
> But other than little Jake, we didn't walk any others at any of the other rescues. nothing fitted the bill  Manchester Dogs Home is one of the most depressing places i've ever been to in my life - i'm quite a tough person and I can stand seeing all the sad dogs and the scruffy kennels, but MDH gave me a lump in my throat, it was just a horrible place to be, and all the dogs looked as if they'd lost all hope, it was so upsetting. And to add to all that, there's a massive pet crematorium and pet cemetary attatched to it that you have to walk past to get into the dog's home, which doesn't bode well for first impressions
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow is another day and we're going around a few more rescues: Animals In Distress in Manchester, Bolton Destitute Animal Shelter (doesn't that sound awful? ) Glencoe Kennels (they're boarding kennels but we've been told they do rehoming as well, it sounds like they're poundies) and we may possibly go to RSPCA Preston if time allows. So, hopefully we may have some luck tomorrow


Good luck today Portia, your new dog is out there somewhere!!

Sh x


----------



## Tigerneko

rainy said:


> Hope you have more luck today, doesn't sound like much fun





Shazach said:


> Good luck today Portia, your new dog is out there somewhere!!
> 
> Sh x


thanks guys 

Just getting ready to go out now, so we've got longer today! And we're taking our dog with us - it saves us the trouble of finding a dog we all like and then having to find time for us to take our dog up there to meet it, cos we're going quite far away, so hopefully it'll be a good day out for him too 

Hope everyone has a lovely day, I shall report back tonight, hopefully with good news :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

EVening all!

What are you all up to? I have had a really really lazy day, and now have the aftermath of the housework to deal with - think i'll leave it til tomorrow


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> EVening all!
> 
> What are you all up to? I have had a really really lazy day, and now have the aftermath of the housework to deal with - think i'll leave it til tomorrow


Hey you.

Can you do my housework while your at it? Got a BIG pile of ironing to do 

Sh x


----------



## Kathryn1

Evening hun and to you all

I have had my front door all secured so really pleased i am more secure in my own house. 

Then i went to lunch with o/h and all our kids which is 5 boys in total, little old me and 6 males!!! I dont know how i do it to be honest. 

Were just going to watch the Man utd match. Come on Man U!!! 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hey you.
> 
> Can you do my housework while your at it? Got a BIG pile of ironing to do
> 
> Sh x


i detest ironing!

I need to find myself a fella with an ironing fe*ish  (am i allowed to say that?) lol.

Actually I hate housework full stop! I could do with finding a fella who will keep my in the manner to which i would like to become accostomed to :ciappa: :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> i detest ironing!
> 
> I need to find myself a fella with an ironing fe*ish  (am i allowed to say that?) lol.
> 
> Actually I hate housework full stop! I could do with finding a fella who will keep my in the manner to which i would like to become accostomed to :ciappa: :yesnod:


See if he has a brother 

I am disappearing under a washing mountain as we are going away this weekend so i have cleared out the washing basket.#

I only ever iron for holidays so doubt i will be on here tomorrow (or i might just take the iron with me )


----------



## CharleyRogan

Ironing? I have never ironed anything in my life!! I just bang it in the tumble drier!

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Ironing? I have never ironed anything in my life!! I just bang it in the tumble drier!
> 
> Char
> xxx


I did stick everything on the line today so most of it will be ok. I never iron my stuff usually but i iron everything for holidays, it's like a wierd ritual.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I never ever iron


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I never ever iron


Well my face has got enough creases, so I reckon my clothes shouldn't copy and draw attention to it. lol.


----------



## Guest

I have decided i secretly love James Corden.

I loved Gavin and Stacey and have always liked funny men but i think he is my genius of the moment.

Which comedians do you guys like.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I love the Mighty Boosh, tis soo funny!! and I love Hugh Laurie in House! I like sarcasm!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Comedy wise I like

Paul Merton
Jo Brand
Harry Enfield
Kathy Burke
Rowan Atkinson
John Cleese

Cannot beat a good giggle


----------



## Guest

Jethro


----------



## turkeylad

DoubleTrouble said:


> Jethro


good to see you - take care!!


----------



## Tigerneko

DoubleTrouble said:


> Jethro


Yay welcome back :thumbup:

I _love_ Russell Brand, I think he's amazingly funny, no matter how much trouble he gets himself into. He just doesn't know where to stop :lol: whenever I see him in a newspaper i'm like "oh god, what's he done now " hehe he's like a naughty child, and he's brill live..... I touched his hair


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> I love the Mighty Boosh, tis soo funny!! and I love Hugh Laurie in House! I like sarcasm!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


I love The Mighty Boosh, it's so surreal.

I love all the older school too
Ade Edmonson
Rik Mayal (genius)
Early French and Saunders
Absolutely Fabulous still makes me wet my pants (love joanna lumley as patsy)
My favourite stand up is Eddie Izzard and i am secretly a bit in love with Alan Davis. His cats sketch is hysterical.


----------



## Tigerneko

hehehe this made me laugh...

Portia the Rottweiler | Puppies | Daily Puppy

Was just searching for pics of Rottweilers on Google and I found Portia the Rottweiler :lol: :lol:

....she's very cute, too


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> hehehe this made me laugh...
> 
> Portia the Rottweiler | Puppies | Daily Puppy
> 
> Was just searching for pics of Rottweilers on Google and I found Portia the Rottweiler :lol: :lol:
> 
> ....she's very cute, too


Ha Ha.

How did yesterday go? Did i miss anything or are you still hunting?


----------



## Indie

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Afternoon everyone.


Hi Indie,

I have just been to Asda and bought 2 tops and a swimsuit for myself for a change :thumbup:

How are you??


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Hi Indie,
> 
> I have just been to Asda and bought 2 tops and a swimsuit for myself for a change :thumbup:
> 
> How are you??


Least you've got something to show for it! I've been to the dentist - where I was robbed!
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Least you've got something to show for it! I've been to the dentist - where I was robbed!
> DT


Reckon they are having a laugh along with the vets.

I posted about my cat. Had a simple cat fight resulting in an Abcess (3rd one in his life so not uncommon) so far the bill stands at £450 !!!!!!!!!!

Thank Goodness for Insurance is all i can say. I wouldn't mind so much if he actually still lived with us and not the people round the corner


----------



## rebenda

rainy said:


> I love The Mighty Boosh, it's so surreal.
> 
> I love all the older school too
> Ade Edmonson
> Rik Mayal (genius)
> Early French and Saunders
> Absolutely Fabulous still makes me wet my pants (love joanna lumley as patsy)
> My favourite stand up is Eddie Izzard and i am secretly a bit in love with Alan Davis. His cats sketch is hysterical.


im secretly quite a bit in love with alan davies


----------



## Tigerneko

rainy said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> How did yesterday go? Did i miss anything or are you still hunting?


Still looking 

There's a female JRT at a rescue in Manchester that my parents are going to look at on Saturday. We wanted to see her yesterday but they suspect she's had kennel cough and the vet is coming on Friday to see whether she's cured or not, so we can't see her until Saturday, which is a pain cos I work Saturdays  but if she's the right dog, i'll be able to go and see her on Monday when we take our dog.

There's another couple of dogs that I like - theres another female JRT and a white female English Bull Terrier in a pound that we saw on Tuesday, and I really liked the EBT so if this one on Saturday doesn't work out, i'm gonna ask if we can go back and see these two....especially because they're poundies, I dont know whether they'll be pts or not


----------



## rebenda

rainy said:


> Reckon they are having a laugh along with the vets.
> 
> I posted about my cat. Had a simple cat fight resulting in an Abcess (3rd one in his life so not uncommon) so far the bill stands at £450 !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank Goodness for Insurance is all i can say. I wouldn't mind so much if he actually still lived with us and not the people round the corner


wow im actually amazed the prices private vets charge! got so used to the prices we charge at rspca, we dont make any profit on the prices sometimes a loss we just charge for medication used and the anasthetics, dressings and things and for a cat bite abcess we charge £35 !!!our clients complain constantly for that price! we constantly get cat bite abcesses coming in so think of the money them vets are getting!!!


----------



## Guest

rebenda said:


> im secretly quite a bit in love with alan davies


LOL. Glad it's not just me then 



Portia Elizabeth said:


> Still looking
> 
> There's a female JRT at a rescue in Manchester that my parents are going to look at on Saturday. We wanted to see her yesterday but they suspect she's had kennel cough and the vet is coming on Friday to see whether she's cured or not, so we can't see her until Saturday, which is a pain cos I work Saturdays  but if she's the right dog, i'll be able to go and see her on Monday when we take our dog.
> 
> There's another couple of dogs that I like - theres another female JRT and a white female English Bull Terrier in a pound that we saw on Tuesday, and I really liked the EBT so if this one on Saturday doesn't work out, i'm gonna ask if we can go back and see these two....especially because they're poundies, I dont know whether they'll be pts or not


I hope something turns up soon for you, it must be frustrating. 



rebenda said:


> wow im actually amazed the prices private vets charge! got so used to the prices we charge at rspca, we dont make any profit on the prices sometimes a loss we just charge for medication used and the anasthetics, dressings and things and for a cat bite abcess we charge £35 !!!our clients complain constantly for that price! we constantly get cat bite abcesses coming in so think of the money them vets are getting!!!


Unbelievable 

As i said he has had this happen in the past and i am sure it has never cost anything like that sort of money.

He did stay in overnight this time because they had to sedate him to clean it up but today i just had a double appointment check up and they took some blood because his red blood cells are low and he is old that cost £122 !!!!!!

Next time anyone on here sais that Insurance isnn't necessary i shall direct them to my credit card bill


----------



## Indie

Hi Rainy i'm fine thankyou, supposed to be doing fathers day cards but not done anything yet lol


----------



## Guest

OK so i have packed wet clothes, hot clothes,swimming clothes, messy play clothes,evening clothes, bed clothes, wooly hats, sunhats, suncream and vests, wellies, sandals


Don't you just love a great British long weekend away. 

Was determine to get it all in one big sports bag but am struggling with 2.

Off to sunny Hopton tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Tigerneko

rainy said:


> OK so i have packed wet clothes, hot clothes,swimming clothes, messy play clothes,evening clothes, bed clothes, wooly hats, sunhats, suncream and vests, wellies, sandals
> 
> Don't you just love a great British long weekend away.
> 
> Was determine to get it all in one big sports bag but am struggling with 2.
> 
> Off to sunny Hopton tomorrow :biggrin:


ooh where abouts is that?

Hope you have a lovely time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> ooh where abouts is that?
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time :biggrin:


Near Great Yarmouth. It will very much be a "family" orientated weekend so i will be attempting to keep my alcohol levels at the optimum amount to get through it.


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, 

Rainy, i'll come along if you like and share the acoholic burden. Just thinking of you 
Portia can come and tour the rescue centres down there, just in case. :biggrin:

Sh x


----------



## Guest

i'll come along too, someone needs to stay sober (just sober enough lol) to make sure you two make it home safely


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> i'll come along too, someone needs to stay sober (just sober enough lol) to make sure you two make it home safely


Sounds like a plan! 

just one question....are the swimsuit and wellies part of an ensemble? :lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have been to Hopton twice.

First time was with a group of girlfriends we went on a Sun holiday.

The second time was pre girls and hubby, I and another couple went - another Sun holiday.

Both times were a right old giggle...


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> just one question....are the swimsuit and wellies part of an ensemble? :lol:


 lmao - i want picture evidence if it is :thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy in a swim suit and wellies - now there is a thought


----------



## Kathryn1

Good Evening to you all, hope your all good. 

What is everyone doing? im just chilling, my youngest is in bed and oldest watching tv. 

Cat and Rabbit chasing each other and eating each others food!! 

And im just knackered after a days work. xx


----------



## Shazach

Kathryn1 said:


> Good Evening to you all, hope your all good.
> 
> What is everyone doing? im just chilling, my youngest is in bed and oldest watching tv.
> 
> Cat and Rabbit chasing each other and eating each others food!!
> 
> And im just knackered after a days work. xx


Evening Kathryn.
I'm finishing my ironing, then having my tea, then chilling too.
Friday tomorrow 

Sh x


----------



## Kathryn1

Shazach said:


> Evening Kathryn.
> I'm finishing my ironing, then having my tea, then chilling too.
> Friday tomorrow
> 
> Sh x


What you having for tea? I cant even be bothered to do that, i will have a snack in a bit im sure, or an easter egg!! 

Yipee friday tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Guest

I bought a new swimsuit today. Looks ok (well i won't scare children )

Might NOT team it with wellies though.

I would happily have you all along for the ride but i fear the caravan is already going to be crammed with 4 under 6 yr olds, Me, My sister, Mum & Dad !!!!!!!!

Where is that bottle of wine


----------



## Georges Mum

hi guys!


----------



## Shazach

Kathryn1 said:


> What you having for tea? I cant even be bothered to do that, i will have a snack in a bit im sure, or an easter egg!!
> 
> Yipee friday tomorrow!!!!


Pie, chips and peas - we're dead posh here! Lol :lol::lol:



rainy said:


> I bought a new swimsuit today. Looks ok (well i won't scare children )
> 
> Might NOT team it with wellies though.
> 
> I would happily have you all along for the ride but i fear the caravan is already going to be crammed with 4 under 6 yr olds, Me, My sister, Mum & Dad !!!!!!!!
> 
> Where is that bottle of wine


I've not been brave enough to go away with my family for a long while. :001_unsure:
Does sound a little cramped if we all come to, maybe another time


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Pie, chips and peas - we're dead posh here! Lol :lol::lol:
> 
> I've not been brave enough to go away with my family for a long while. :001_unsure:
> Does sound a little cramped if we all come to, maybe another time


I can tell you are an upmarket girl 

It is always a disaster and someone will get over emotional before bedtime tomorrow and it won't be one of the children


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I can tell you are an upmarket girl
> 
> It is always a disaster and someone will get over emotional before bedtime tomorrow and it won't be one of the children


Lol, well we'll miss you. How long are you gone for?

Hi, Tanja xx

Whilst I'm on, an idle question that I was thinking about on the way home tonight......

I quite fancy a small double paw print tattoo on my hip at the back, I've fancied this for a while but never been brave enough (don't like the pain idea and scared by tattoo parlours ) but was saying this to my o/h the other day who says he doesn't want me to, he doesn't really like tattoos. He's not telling me not to (wouldn't dare, lol) but expressing a preference.
What would other people do? Would you get one or not?
(Assuming I could drink enough to get over the scary bit anyway!!)

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Lol, well we'll miss you. How long are you gone for?
> 
> Hi, Tanja xx
> 
> Whilst I'm on, an idle question that I was thinking about on the way home tonight......
> 
> I quite fancy a small double paw print tattoo on my hip at the back, I've fancied this for a while but never been brave enough (don't like the pain idea and scared by tattoo parlours ) but was saying this to my o/h the other day who says he doesn't want me to, he doesn't really like tattoos. He's not telling me not to (wouldn't dare, lol) but expressing a preference.
> What would other people do? Would you get one or not?
> (Assuming I could drink enough to get over the scary bit anyway!!)
> 
> Sh x


Don't worry hun be back Monday.

Tatoos don't hurt that much, if you are nice and curvy it's better, it hurts more against bony bits.

My OH doesn't like tats but he liked mine when i had it done :devil:.

Regretfully i had one on my tummy and then had 2 children so it just ooks like a big blurry blob now  Might get another one to go with my teenager purple goth hair that i have accidently ended up with


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Don't worry hun be back Monday.
> 
> Tatoos don't hurt that much, if you are nice and curvy it's better, it hurts more against bony bits.
> 
> My OH doesn't like tats but he liked mine when i had it done :devil:.
> 
> Regretfully i had one on my tummy and then had 2 children so it just ooks like a big blurry blob now  Might get another one to go with my teenager purple goth hair that i have accidently ended up with


PMSL 

How did you choose your tattooist?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> PMSL
> 
> How did you choose your tattooist?


Recommendation. A friend of mine who is coverred in tats would only go to this particular one so i knew he was good, trouble was by the time i got round to doing it his sight wasn't great and he was practically doing it by braille.

Go and SEE someones work before you let them PERMANENTLY mark your skin, do not just go by the pictures on the wall.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Recommendation. A friend of mine who is coverred in tats would only go to this particular one so i knew he was good, trouble was by the time i got round to doing it his sight wasn't great and he was practically doing it by braille.
> 
> Go and SEE someones work before you let them PERMANENTLY mark your skin, do not just go by the pictures on the wall.


Thanks Hon, might do abit of investigating


----------



## Lily's Mum

have a tat on ya bum


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> have a tat on ya bum


I'm only thinking of a little tat, and my bum is massive....it'd get lost!!! :lol::lol::lol::ciappa:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I'm only thinking of a little tat, and my bum is massive....it'd get lost!!! :lol::lol::lol::ciappa:


rubbish!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> have a tat on ya bum


oh no - when your bum drops when you get to 55 it will sag!


----------



## Guest

I have always fancied something really pretty on my shoulder blade. An old girlfriend of my brothers used to go out with a tattooist and she had this beautiful vine that ran around her shoulder it was so delicate.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I have always fancied something really pretty on my shoulder blade. An old girlfriend of my brothers used to go out with a tattooist and she had this beautiful vine that ran around her shoulder it was so delicate.


My sister has one of those round her upper arm.
Where's yours then?


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> I have always fancied something really pretty on my shoulder blade. An old girlfriend of my brothers used to go out with a tattooist and she had this beautiful vine that ran around her shoulder it was so delicate.


must admit the back of the shoulder does look nice...


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> My sister has one of those round her upper arm.
> Where's yours then?


Mine is on my stomach and just got trashed when i had kids. It was a really pretty butterfly, no colours just the outline but it just looks like a blurry blob now 



Georges Mum said:


> must admit the back of the shoulder does look nice...


I want one that just meanders up to the base of my neck and down over my shoulderblade. I usually have short hair so i think it would look nice
something like this but smaller and more intricate.


----------



## Tigerneko

Afternoon everyone 

I think we've found our new dog - a little female 2 year old Border Terrier x Jack Russell    we were meant to be going to see her tomorrow but had the time to go this morning, and she's beautiful! Can't see her until next friday though because she's got kennel cough so it'll be another week at least until we get to try her with our dog - and the rescue don't know whether or not she's dog friendly  they haven't assessed her with them yet because of the kennel cough  but i'm keeping my hopes up, she's really sweet 

How is everyone today? 

My budgie has just been given a new millet spray and boy is he letting everyone know LOL I need ear plugs :lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

hello all, just sticking my head in to say hi, off out with my dogletts for a long warm evening walk... did you see my other thread about my resuce mission tomorrow???? I can't wait!!!


----------



## Shazach

Nobody had any idle cit chat this weekend then?


----------



## charlie9009

Hi. I can never keep up with this thread!  I don't know how you can all read and post on this and other threads so quickly! I get left behind!


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> Hi. I can never keep up with this thread!  I don't know how you can all read and post on this and other threads so quickly! I get left behind!


So do I, but then I'm generally confused most of the time anyway!!  :lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Confused is the best form of defense


----------



## charlie9009

I am glad I'm not alone!  Hopefully I'll learn to keep up a bit better with time. I have to admit that I'm addicted to this site, I check it as much as possible!


----------



## Tigerneko

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guys 


I have a terribly runny nose tonight  

*waits for someone to say 'well go and catch it then'*


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guys
> 
> I have a terribly runny nose tonight
> 
> *waits for someone to say 'well go and catch it then'*


That's appalling....the joke not the nose.:lol:

Whats the update with the pooch search, was in the JRT with kennel cough?


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> That's appalling....the joke not the nose.:lol:
> 
> Whats the update with the pooch search, was in the JRT with kennel cough?


LOL it is isn't it hehehehe they're the best ones though...the type you laugh at cos its better than crying :lol:

It's going quite well! We went to see kennel cough dog (LOL) on Friday morning, but we weren't allowed to handle her cos it's contagious to other dogs, but she seems lovely and we have to wait until next monday until we can go and see her again - and we'll be taking our dog along  so that's where we're upto at the mo, there's nothing much else we can do until the kennel cough is gone! We're still keeping our eyes peeled for other dogs, just in case this one doesn't work out. The rescue don't even know for sure if she's dog friendly, they haven't been able to assess her with them because of the kennel cough 

How's your weekend been?


----------



## Tigerneko

aww i've actually just killed the thread


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww i've actually just killed the thread


Sorry, I was reading the i hate my pup thread!

Will keep fingers crossed that she gets on well with yours.

My w/e lovely thanks, been enjoying the sunshine.....I LOVE being outside!!! :biggrin::thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! not been in here today!!!! how u all? I'm off to bed soon, up at 6, will be on here after walkies, vet, bank, town etc..... (yawn monday morning stuff) except walkies, best part of the day!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! not been in here today!!!! how u all? I'm off to bed soon, up at 6, will be on here after walkies, vet, bank, town etc..... (yawn monday morning stuff) except walkies, best part of the day!!


Me off to bed too Hon, once I've removed all the accumulated cr*p thats been dumped on it today lol.
Enjoy your walks :biggrin:

Nite all, Sh xx


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Sorry, I was reading the i hate my pup thread!
> 
> Will keep fingers crossed that she gets on well with yours.
> 
> My w/e lovely thanks, been enjoying the sunshine.....I LOVE being outside!!! :biggrin::thumbup:


hahaha that thread title sounds a bit like a ticking bomb LOL

thanks, im praying she does....she's beautiful! We've chosen a new name for her already and everything....we're gonna go for Petra cos it's really retro and she just seems to suit it 

hehe it's been lovely this weekend hasn't it! Unfortunately i've been at work all weekend stuck inside with not even a window to see out of  but it's kept the customers away so it's been nice and quiet for us


----------



## Guest

morning everyone!

Had a busy weekend so not had chance to get on here! - what have i missed?


----------



## Hunnyb22

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


Hi:smile5:...It doesn't get better as they get older either. My youngest is 22 and I can't remember the last time I saw his bedroom carpet.  However, it's his mess, he can clean it up. If I hadn't badgered him yesterday I would still have three car wheel trims in the living room.:hand: Make the most of them while they're young.:crying:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Hunnyb22 said:


> Hi:smile5:...It doesn't get better as they get older either. My youngest is 22 and I can't remember the last time I saw his bedroom carpet.  However, it's his mess, he can clean it up. If I hadn't badgered him yesterday I would still have three car wheel trims in the living room.:hand: Make the most of them while they're young.:crying:


my 15 year old step son would actually trample over all his junk to climb into bed at night, yuck!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Hi guyyyyyys :]


LOL I am one of those messy teenagers, it's nice being surrounded by mess - very snug, it's like a little nest


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hi guyyyyyys :]
> 
> LOL I am one of those messy teenagers, it's nice being surrounded by mess - very snug, it's like a little nest


I used to be like that, now I am a clean freak, bordering on OCD!!! how things change... My mum used to find mouldy mugs under my bed when I lived at home.... I do still have a messy streak, am just freakishly clean!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I used to be like that, now I am a clean freak, bordering on OCD!!! how things change... My mum used to find mouldy mugs under my bed when I lived at home.... I do still have a messy streak, am just freakishly clean!!!


LOL I have a glass in my room, festering as we speak..... I might bring it downstairs tomorrow :lol: :lol:

hows your new doggy settling in?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL I have a glass in my room, festering as we speak..... I might bring it downstairs tomorrow :lol: :lol:
> 
> hows your new doggy settling in?


see the other thread....vet thinks she has rage syndrome.......grrr


----------



## Kathryn1

Good Afternoon everyone. 

I bet you have all missed me with me not being on over the weekend. I have been arguing with a "so called" friend who now incidently is not my friend anymore. 

So i am back now and want to hear all the news i have missed? 

xx


----------



## Tigerneko

LittleMissSunshine said:


> see the other thread....vet thinks she has rage syndrome.......grrr


aww, the vet is probably wrong, you can't diagnose something so serious from one little snap - loads of dogs don't like people going near their teeth, surely she'd know that in her job 

glad to hear you've got onto a behaviourist though, hopefully it will be sorted soon


----------



## Guest

Not much idle chat while i have been away.
Portia - Sounds like the doggy hunt is going ok.

LMS - Can't believe i go away for 1 weekend and you adopt a dog !!!!!! The rage syndrome thing is a pile of C#*&. It's not rage syndrome.

I REALLY missed my Hubby. He stayed home to watch Oscar so will NOT be on here tonight


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Not much idle chat while i have been away.
> Portia - Sounds like the doggy hunt is going ok.
> 
> LMS - Can't believe i go away for 1 weekend and you adopt a dog !!!!!! The rage syndrome thing is a pile of C#*&. It's not rage syndrome.
> 
> I REALLY missed my Hubby. He stayed home to watch Oscar so will NOT be on here tonight


She's back!!!

Charming, you missed your hubby but not us???? Now we know where you're priorities lie. :huh::huh: :ciappa: :biggrin:

PS nice to have you back Hon, Have you picked up the slippage on your average posts per day yet? :tongue:

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> She's back!!!
> 
> Charming, you missed your hubby but not us???? Now we know where you're priorities lie. :huh::huh: :ciappa: :biggrin:
> 
> PS nice to have you back Hon, Have you picked up the slippage on your average posts per day yet? :tongue:
> 
> Sh x


Not quite but will do by this evening :ciappa:

I REALLY missed him. Didn't expect to but did. 

Did miss you all too though


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Not quite but will do by this evening :ciappa:
> 
> I REALLY missed him. Didn't expect to but did.
> 
> Did miss you all too though


Where's our pressies then? :ciappa::lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Where's our pressies then? :ciappa::lol:


Well i bought everyone a REALLY nice bottle of wine but the stress of being away with my family meant i was forced to drink it ALL


----------



## Tigerneko

Guyyyyyyys 

Do any of you know how to change your username? I don't like using my real name as my username, I put it in when I signed up cos I couldn't think of anything else.....and I used to go on a forum that let you change your username yourself, so I guess I got used to that :lol:

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Guyyyyyyys
> 
> Do any of you know how to change your username? I don't like using my real name as my username, I put it in when I signed up cos I couldn't think of anything else.....and I used to go on a forum that let you change your username yourself, so I guess I got used to that :lol:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


I think you have to ask Mark directly, mail one of the mods and they'll tell you right.

Sh x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Yes ask MArk directly, he will be able to help you.


----------



## Guest

HELLO everyone i havent been in here for sooooo long so thought i would drop by and say a big hello too my fellow friends...
(the real reason i havent been in is because i cant keep up with you all lol)
Hope all is well and everyone is enjoying the lovely weather out there, hope all pets are welll too..
loves you all 
kerry..xx


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> HELLO everyone i havent been in here for sooooo long so thought i would drop by and say a big hello too my fellow friends...
> (the real reason i havent been in is because i cant keep up with you all lol)
> Hope all is well and everyone is enjoying the lovely weather out there, hope all pets are welll too..
> loves you all
> kerry..xx


Hiya DD, yes all fine here. Zach decided to run off into the next field on Sunday to find his friend Suz, with me running and yelling behind lol. Need a bit more work on the recall me thinks!
How's things on the wild side?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hiya DD, yes all fine here. Zach decided to run off into the next field on Sunday to find his friend Suz, with me running and yelling behind lol. Need a bit more work on the recall me thinks!
> How's things on the wild side?
> 
> Sh x


Hey shazach glad to hear your all ok, oh bless zach they do push there luvk sometimes dont they lol but its all in the fun..maybe just a little room for inprovment lol.!!
well im even more wild lol..joking, yes its all going we casultys have risen so much and im shocked to how many babies we have had in we have had four babie badgers and i have missed everyone as they have been fostered out before i have been to see lol bit gutted but im sure i will see one in time lol..xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi Devil Dogz, nice to see you. Hope you are well and all your luvvly pets are grand.


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Hey shazach glad to hear your all ok, oh bless zach they do push there luvk sometimes dont they lol but its all in the fun..maybe just a little room for inprovment lol.!!
> well im even more wild lol..joking, yes its all going we casultys have risen so much and im shocked to how many babies we have had in we have had four babie badgers and i have missed everyone as they have been fostered out before i have been to see lol bit gutted but im sure i will see one in time lol..xxx


Well, thats good sort of, at least there must be enough foster homes if they go so quick. Lots of ducklings though I read


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi Devil Dogz, nice to see you. Hope you are well and all your luvvly pets are grand.


hey nice to see you too missed you all as havent spoke to you for a while, all mine are great thanks covered in suncream lol well only the baldies..
how are you and yours.
kerry xx


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> I think you have to ask Mark directly, mail one of the mods and they'll tell you right.
> 
> Sh x





Lily's Mum said:


> Yes ask MArk directly, he will be able to help you.


Thanks guys, i'll get onto him.....when I decide what to rename myself LOL


----------



## Guest

sorry i havent chatted much on here tonight!

Off to bed now - the 5.30 mornings are back! HMPH! (secretly pleased as it means back to school tomorrow! YAY)


----------



## Tigerneko

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry i havent chatted much on here tonight!
> 
> Off to bed now - the 5.30 mornings are back! HMPH! (secretly pleased as it means back to school tomorrow! YAY)


Aww gutted! I know how you feel! I had to get up at 5 for college, had to be in a bus stop by 6, it was awful  luckily I have very understanding tutors who didn't mind me getting the later bus that makes me 10 minutes late - it means I get an extra hour in bed now!

Bet it's a relief that school's starting again though


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Well, thats good sort of, at least there must be enough foster homes if they go so quick. Lots of ducklings though I read


yeah 40 lol but they dont get fostered out we keep them in and look after them as then we can train them on pools.
we have over 100 fosters and if stuck i will always bring some home and many other workers
kerry xx


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry i havent chatted much on here tonight!
> 
> Off to bed now - the 5.30 mornings are back! HMPH! (secretly pleased as it means back to school tomorrow! YAY)


Hi and bye Hon, haven't caught up with you lately, hope you're ok. Speak soon.

Me off to bed now too, Nite all, sleep well. Sh xx


----------



## Guest

well i'm up


----------



## Shazach

We're not idle chatting enough folks, I've had to dig this thread out again 

Sh x:biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Come on Shaz lets do some idle chitter chatter


----------



## Kathryn1

Shazach said:


> We're not idle chatting enough folks, I've had to dig this thread out again
> 
> Sh x:biggrin:


I know, i feel a bit lost on this forum of late.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> We're not idle chatting enough folks, I've had to dig this thread out again
> 
> Sh x:biggrin:


LOL i saw it and thought weres it gone and i saw it had gone on to second page lol 
How are you Shzach and anyone else here xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

howdy Kathryn, how are you?


----------



## charlie9009

Hi,

I am so tempted to read the whole of this thread, but with 162 pages I think it would take a while, and I'd miss everything else that's going on!! 

Maybe one day, when I'm supposed to be working maybe!


----------



## Lily's Mum

hi devildogz


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> howdy Kathryn, how are you?


Hiya hun, im good thanks, How's you? xx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> hi devildogz


HELLO lol hows you x


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am so tempted to read the whole of this thread, but with 162 pages I think it would take a while, and I'd miss everything else that's going on!!
> 
> Maybe one day, when I'm supposed to be working maybe!


It's a good read. I think it should be published 

Evenin All. I am off to the bath in a minute. Still being extra nice to Mr Rainy


----------



## Tigerneko

I feel like chatting idley


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am awrighty thanks chicks. Have you all had good days?


----------



## Guest

right am sat celebrating back to school with a nice glass of wine (3 for £10 a tesco's is back on )


----------



## Lily's Mum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I feel like chatting idley


thats the only kind of chatter i know lol


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> thats the only kind of chatter i know lol


:lol: it's the best kind too


----------



## charlie9009

I've had a boring day at work, and a trip to casulty with Reece tonight, so it's not been the best day for me!


----------



## Lily's Mum

billy boy i getting bladdered


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right am sat celebrating back to school with a nice glass of wine (3 for £10 a tesco's is back on )


I saw it back on too lol i have a good eye for a bargin haha..
yes lilysmum i have had a good day thanks all dogs been sunbathing my little pink puppy had to wear suncream it was that hot here lol..!
well thats what you get for hairless dogs..!
hows you


----------



## Shazach

Yeah! You've all arrived!

Hello all!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am cream crackered. Recovering from having half a million kids living in my house over the Easter holidays.


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> I've had a boring day at work, and a trip to casulty with Reece tonight, so it's not been the best day for me!


Is all ok now?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right am sat celebrating back to school with a nice glass of wine (3 for £10 a tesco's is back on )


Me too 

Now just got to get the education authority to accept that my 2 year old is a genius and allow her to go to school 3 years early and my life will be complete.


----------



## charlie9009

It's not too bad now. I think need a little happy friend to come home to (one with a wet nose and waggy tail) I need to convince OH that we should get one now!!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> It's not too bad now. I think need a little happy friend to come home to (one with a wet nose and waggy tail) I need to convince OH that we should get one now!!


oooooo I feel a new petforum baby on the way 

What do you want?


----------



## Lily's Mum

charlie9009 said:


> It's not too bad now. I think need a little happy friend to come home to (one with a wet nose and waggy tail) I need to convince OH that we should get one now!!


awww just go and get one lol


----------



## Shazach

Just eating the last of o/h's easter egg!

Might have to visit tescos tomorrow, my wine stocks a bit low....only about 6 bottles 

Is your house quiet again now Lily's Mum?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just been crying watching Hells Kitchen -the little girl missing her Mum.


----------



## charlie9009

I really want a hairless chinese crested, not every one's cup of tea I know, but I like them!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I really want a hairless chinese crested, not every one's cup of tea I know, but I like them!


WOOP WOOP GET ONE I HAVE 13 DOGS 11 BEING CRESTEDS


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I really want a hairless chinese crested, not every one's cup of tea I know, but I like them!


You should check out forum member Devildogz (i think that's how she spells it) ask to befriend her she won't mind she is really nice 

You are also welcome here i wasn't trying to get rid of you or anything


----------



## Guest

Ha HA She is here !!!!!!!

Hi DD you were watching us


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Ha HA She is here !!!!!!!
> 
> Hi DD you were watching us


Im always watching lol be careful hehe  xxx

And you did spell it right lol thanks xx


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Just been crying watching Hells Kitchen -the little girl missing her Mum.


I was driving the other day on a quiet road and had to pull round a man on his bike with his daughters bike attached behind pulling her along, she was about 4 or 5, and she turned and waved at me. I welled up and was really choked!! What's that all about?
Must be hormonal!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I was driving the other day on a quiet road and had to pull round a man on his bike with his daughters bike attached behind pulling her along, she was about 4 or 5, and she turned and waved at me. I welled up and was really choked!! What's that all about?
> Must be hormonal!!


are you feeling broody?


----------



## Guest

Were you all gone.! xx


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone 

how are you all today


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I was driving the other day on a quiet road and had to pull round a man on his bike with his daughters bike attached behind pulling her along, she was about 4 or 5, and she turned and waved at me. I welled up and was really choked!! What's that all about?
> Must be hormonal!!


You can borrow my 2 year old if you like that will definately make you cry she is a shocker


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> are you feeling broody?





rainy said:


> You can borrow my 2 year old if you like that will definately make you cry she is a shocker


lol, no only get broody for puppies!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> lol, no only get broody for puppies!


girl after my own heart lol..x


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> hi everyone
> 
> how are you all today


Hi Trish,

Just read your hearing scores, glad they've got good homes who'll look after them 

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> lol, no only get broody for puppies!


That is my plan for the future 

Am off to bed night all xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> That is my plan for the future
> 
> Am off to bed night all xx


Night sleep well sweetie xxx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> That is my plan for the future
> 
> Am off to bed night all xx


Nite Hon, I'll be up soon :lol: (is it my turn to be nice to Mr Rainy )


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> Hi Trish,
> 
> Just read your hearing scores, glad they've got good homes who'll look after them
> 
> Sh x


thank you

I brust into tears with rollo it nearly killed me and when iw as asked if i wanted him to be PTS that damn near killed me. I will say the whole Vets likes the fact i refused too and they all told me they liked me and welcomed me back anytime LOL.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nite Hon, I'll be up soon :lol: (is it my turn to be nice to Mr Rainy )


You should be so lucky, i'm on a promise


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> thank you
> 
> I brust into tears with rollo it nearly killed me and when iw as asked if i wanted him to be PTS that damn near killed me. I will say the whole Vets likes the fact i refused too and they all told me they liked me and welcomed me back anytime LOL.


I would have too, thak god you're not like that.

Sad that some people pulled out, I don't think I would have. Though I probably would have two dogs if one of them was deaf. I know someone who has a deaf dog and having one hearing aswell really helps.
Anyway this way you get to see Rollo grow up 

Off to bed now too, Nite all, sleep well

Sh x


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Night sleep well sweetie xxx


sorry nothing to do with this but have you seen any geese in yor place this year?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> sorry nothing to do with this but have you seen any geese in yor place this year?


yes we always get loads we have loads of candan geese and we also have an egyptian goose.!
why whats up??
kerry xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

DevilDogz said:


> WOOP WOOP GET ONE I HAVE 13 DOGS 11 BEING CRESTEDS


Hi all, hope you don't mind member coming in and joining the idle chat.

I love the look of the these dogs but don't know much about them. That being the case, would you like to tell me about DD?


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> yes we always get loads we have loads of candan geese and we also have an egyptian goose.!
> why whats up??
> kerry xx


just wondered that's all. got three one the pond at work took them some bread and stuff to eat. and found little brat's throwing stone's at them:mad5: they'r quit safe though the nest is in the middle of the pond:thumbup1:


----------



## Georges Mum

can you just fill me in = is rollo deaf and have the buyers pulled out


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> just wondered that's all. got three one the pond at work took them some bread and stuff to eat. and found little brat's throwing stone's at them:mad5: they'r quit safe though the nest is in the middle of the pond:thumbup1:


:mad5: ooh some people i would shot them little sods...
one we have in was found shot and in the same area two weeks later they found a black swan shot they are still with us and recovering well what goes through peoples mind..
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> can you just fill me in = is rollo deaf and have the buyers pulled out


i read on candys thread that he is deaf and the owners did pull out so trishs sister is having him.
kerry xx


----------



## candysmum

Georges Mum said:


> can you just fill me in = is rollo deaf and have the buyers pulled out


yes rollo is deaf and yes the buyers did decided not to have him
i also have 2 that can only hear out of one ear
Cindy can hear from her Left and 
Stardust can hear from her Right

Stardusts potental owners pulled out too


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> thank you
> 
> I brust into tears with rollo it nearly killed me and when iw as asked if i wanted him to be PTS that damn near killed me. I will say the whole Vets likes the fact i refused too and they all told me they liked me and welcomed me back anytime LOL.


Why should they ask you that Trish. Is this what some breeders do then when they find they have a deaf dog. It certainly doesn't seem the right this to do. So I'm really glad you said no....


----------



## Georges Mum

i am shocked they pffered to put to sleep - i have just caught up. 
I am sorry for your news but he will still make a fab dog. I think your sister is great to have him and you can keep an eye on him. :biggrin:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> :mad5: ooh some people i would shot them little sods...
> one we have in was found shot and in the same area two weeks later they found a black swan shot they are still with us and recovering well what goes through peoples mind..
> kerry xxx


what realy scare's was the little ****'s were like we'r not doing anything wrong. I no you don't like it but me boss has got a couple of hound pup's from the local hunt, Bless em they scared the crap out of em went running over i forgot to tell them they don't bite only wanted to see if they had food


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> what realy scare's was the little ****'s were like we'r not doing anything wrong. I no you don't like it but me boss has got a couple of hound pup's from the local hunt, Bless em they scared the crap out of em went running over i forgot to tell them they don't bite only wanted to see if they had food


aww bless lol glad they were scared off lol, they didnt know it was wrong ...
ooh does your boss hunt then, im not bothered people can do what they want and i know it happens im just here to help the needed injured animals..
they only thing that bugs me if someone is going to kill a wild animal then i think they shot make sure its dead before leaving it instead of leaving it in pain thats all i ask weather it be attacked or shot.!
lol heres me ranting again
kerry xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> aww bless lol glad they were scared off lol, they didnt know it was wrong ...
> ooh does your boss hunt then, im not bothered people can do what they want and i know it happens im just here to help the needed injured animals..
> they only thing that bugs me if someone is going to kill a wild animal then i think they shot make sure its dead before leaving it instead of leaving it in pain thats all i ask weather it be attacked or shot.!
> lol heres me ranting again
> kerry xxx


No he shoot's. If there is such a thing he shoot's clean and if the bird is pricked we send a dog to get it and dispatch it asap my lab is a picking up dog and believe me they bring the bird's back so quick. his shoot alway's tell you treat the bird with respect at all time's.Probly won't make you feel better but no bird is wasted they are all eaten. I did go to 1 place and bird's were left didn't go back again! and i rambled sorry


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> WOOP WOOP GET ONE I HAVE 13 DOGS 11 BEING CRESTEDS


 13 dogs!  how do you cope with that many!! I think a 2 yr old a bird and 1 CC will be enough for me!! 

I had one that I had to rehome last year, luckily the breeders had her back. I have regreted it ever since and it still upsets me now thinking about her 

I love CC's! I never used to like them, but had never met one. When I met one I fell in love, and I think its a breed I will own untill the day I die! 

Lily's Mum I would love to just go and get one, I am so tempted, but my OH would go mad, and anything that happened after that would be my fault cos I got a dog! At least if he agree's I know I can get some support off him if anything happens ( like we're short of money or anything)


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

MOrning alol... not been in this lovely thread for a while, been trying to catch up!!!!!!! how are you all???:thumbup1:


----------



## Kathryn1

Morning hun, thats also what i am trying to do with the whole forum. I feel a bit lost on here of late as cant keep up with everything that has and is going on. xx


----------



## Guest

Morning!

I'm about to do the housework, any volunteers to help me? 














lol thought not


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> 13 dogs!  how do you cope with that many!! I think a 2 yr old a bird and 1 CC will be enough for me!!
> 
> I had one that I had to rehome last year, luckily the breeders had her back. I have regreted it ever since and it still upsets me now thinking about her
> 
> I love CC's! I never used to like them, but had never met one. When I met one I fell in love, and I think its a breed I will own untill the day I die!
> 
> Lily's Mum I would love to just go and get one, I am so tempted, but my OH would go mad, and anything that happened after that would be my fault cos I got a dog! At least if he agree's I know I can get some support off him if anything happens ( like we're short of money or anything)


LOL everyone asks how i cope but its not really that hard only days were its doggie baths lol as the puffs need to be dryed and brushed lol, and as you will know the hairless have ALOT of baths lol..
ooh thats a shame about your puppy having to go back, but luckily the breeder was responsible enough to take her back.
I also love chinese cresteds and will have them to my last days unless of course i cant look after them but unlike you i will have more than one lol..
when my mum told me we was getting our first two that many years ago and showed me some pictures i was in to mind weather i liked them or not and have deffently made my mind up now lol (im in love)..
Its really weird that you like the hairless as everyone i speak to about them pefer that puffs im with you on the hairless though they are soo unique..
But i still love the puffs and should do with 7 lol we only have 4 hairless but are having a litter at the end of april and we are hoping to keep a pup from that..
I hope you convince your partner to let you get one as it will make your life complete lol...
kerry xxxx


----------



## KOOLBD.COM

well i know apple crumble will go down a treat with hubby and the kids and i make a massive apple crumble.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm about to do the housework, any volunteers to help me?
> 
> lol thought not


I'll come help you if you then come help me then we could share a case of wine!!!! hic!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'll come help you if you then come help me then we could share a case of wine!!!! hic!!!:thumbup1:


Did someone mention a cheeky lunchtime drink.

I could do with one


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Did someone mention a cheeky lunchtime drink.
> 
> I could do with one


Double glass of wine it is for you then.! or two?
:devil:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Double glass of wine it is for you then.! or two?
> :devil:


Need more than that after some of the comments on here today


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> LOL everyone asks how i cope but its not really that hard only days were its doggie baths lol as the puffs need to be dryed and brushed lol, and as you will know the hairless have ALOT of baths lol..
> ooh thats a shame about your puppy having to go back, but luckily the breeder was responsible enough to take her back.
> I also love chinese cresteds and will have them to my last days unless of course i cant look after them but unlike you i will have more than one lol..
> when my mum told me we was getting our first two that many years ago and showed me some pictures i was in to mind weather i liked them or not and have deffently made my mind up now lol (im in love)..
> Its really weird that you like the hairless as everyone i speak to about them pefer that puffs im with you on the hairless though they are soo unique..
> But i still love the puffs and should do with 7 lol we only have 4 hairless but are having a litter at the end of april and we are hoping to keep a pup from that..
> I hope you convince your partner to let you get one as it will make your life complete lol...
> kerry xxxx


 I do like the puffs, but prefere the hairless ones. I might have more than one when Reece is a bit older, but for now one will do.

I spoke very nicley to OH today and I can get one as soon as I've sold my car!!! :laugh: So, is there anyone on here that's interested in a orange and black 3 ltr ford capri! It's very nice, and very fast!!! :wink5: :ihih:


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I do like the puffs, but prefere the hairless ones. I might have more than one when Reece is a bit older, but for now one will do.
> 
> I spoke very nicley to OH today and I can get one as soon as I've sold my car!!! :laugh: So, is there anyone on here that's interested in a orange and black 3 ltr ford capri! It's very nice, and very fast!!! :wink5: :ihih:


E bay it quick. Job done. GET THAT PUPPY


----------



## Sophiex

Afternoon all! *waves*

I had a hectic morning at work. I have a load of studying to do but I feel totally unmotivated. :skep: Oscar needs a walk but it's hot out there and I'm worried about him over-heating. I usually walk him about 3ish but was going to leave it till 6. He might be a bit insane by then though!!


----------



## Guest

Sophiex said:


> Afternoon all! *waves*
> 
> I had a hectic morning at work. I have a load of studying to do but I feel totally unmotivated. :skep: Oscar needs a walk but it's hot out there and I'm worried about him over-heating. I usually walk him about 3ish but was going to leave it till 6. He might be a bit insane by then though!!


Well done for apologising. You are a bigger person than me


----------



## Sophiex

rainy said:


> Well done for apologising. You are a bigger person than me


My mum used to harp on at me about doing the right thing. It's something I took on board. Don't listen to a word she says about anything else though! I've had a nasty belly button piercing infection, which she had no sympathy for. _"I told you not to get it done, Sophie. You kids, you never listen!"_ :frown2:


----------



## charlie9009

rainy said:


> E bay it quick. Job done. GET THAT PUPPY


Lol, I know some people that want it, so I'm gonna speak to them all later, it depends on if they have the money for it though!

I've gotta tell my dad I'm selling it 1st :001_unsure: He isn't gonna be happy about it! I'm not looking forward to that!


----------



## Guest

Sophiex said:


> My mum used to harp on at me about doing the right thing. It's something I took on board. Don't listen to a word she says about anything else though! I've had a nasty belly button piercing infection, which she had no sympathy for. _"I told you not to get it done, Sophie. You kids, you never listen!"_ :frown2:


Sounds like my mum


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Well done for apologising. You are a bigger person than me


WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM RAINY???


----------



## Sophiex

rainy said:


> Sounds like my mum


We all end up like our mothers!  Frightening thought!


----------



## charlie9009

michelle said:


> WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM RAINY???


 Please can we not bring the arguement onto this thread aswell! If either of you have got a problem then please PM eachother!!!


----------



## charlie9009

charlie9009 said:


> Please can we not bring the arguement onto this thread aswell! If either of you have got a problem then please PM eachother!!!


 Or even better, agree to disagree and ignore eachother!!


----------



## Guest

michelle said:


> WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM RAINY???


Are you stalking me? What possible issue can you have with me saying i felt Sophiex apology was admirable. The post has nothing to do with you i think we are VERY clear on where we stand with each other.

Up until yesterday i would defy anyone to find a post where i have been forced to be as rude to someone as i was to you and believe me i wasn't nearly as rude as you were.

Now if you don't like me (which you clearly don't) leave me alone, you followed me onto this thread.


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I do like the puffs, but prefere the hairless ones. I might have more than one when Reece is a bit older, but for now one will do.
> 
> I spoke very nicley to OH today and I can get one as soon as I've sold my car!!! :laugh: So, is there anyone on here that's interested in a orange and black 3 ltr ford capri! It's very nice, and very fast!!! :wink5: :ihih:


LOL i am so glad your allowed one hehe..i want pictures when you get it, and you can see my puppy pictures too...:biggrin:
im excited for you soo quick some one buy the car..
what you looking for a girl or a boy.! and there so many different colours and marking lol do you have a fravioute.
is it a pup of an adult your looking for because i know of loads in rescue.. 
sorry for all the questions lol i know im nosey..
kerry xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

an orange capri ghia (remember del boy on only fools and horses?) will sell pretty quick.

So start looking for your pup so you are ready.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> an orange capri ghia (remember del boy on only fools and horses?) will sell pretty quick.
> 
> So start looking for your pup so you are ready.


First car i ever drove was a Capri.


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> First car i ever drove was a Capri.


they are fab cars. my brothers friend had one, but it literally fell apart when he was driving it. Once he took us all out to the Cinema in it, driving along the A406 (North Circular) the rear side window fell out...oh we all cracked up apart from my brothers friend lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> they are fab cars. my brothers friend had one, but it literally fell apart when he was driving it. Once he took us all out to the Cinema in it, driving along the A406 (North Circular) the rear side window fell out...oh we all cracked up apart from my brothers friend lol


Some of my best snogs have been in a Capri Ghia 

They are a bit of a classic now i think.

Off on school run, peace and quiet over


----------



## Kathryn1

im back!!! did you miss me??? 

I have had a lovely roast chicken dinner and vienetta over at the mother in laws. 

Im stuffed now. xx


----------



## Georges Mum

I'm here. coming out of the wood work for afternoon tea


----------



## Kathryn1

Georges Mum said:


> I'm here. coming out of the wood work for afternoon tea


Hello hun, no offence about earlier. Hope your ok now xx


----------



## Georges Mum

Kathryn1 said:


> Hello hun, no offence about earlier. Hope your ok now xx


hi nice to chat - just have a headache but relieved to be home from work.


----------



## Tigerneko

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guys 



Georges Mum said:


> hi nice to chat - just have a headache but relieved to be home from work.


what's happened to your signature


----------



## Georges Mum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guys
> 
> what's happened to your signature


its going to be unveiled in a few days - old one got scrapped!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

Georges Mum said:


> its going to be unveiled in a few days - old one got scrapped!!:thumbup:


ooooh how exciting 

is it going to be officially unveiled by the queen


----------



## Kathryn1

Georges Mum said:


> hi nice to chat - just have a headache but relieved to be home from work.


AWWW at least your home now. have a nice quiet evening and a glass of wine. xxx


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> its going to be unveiled in a few days - old one got scrapped!!:thumbup:


Me finks you're about to change your name!!! again! remember - I rooted you out last time! i'll do it again - you can run - but you cannot hide as Jan would say!

Or you can get on your bike and peddle - but I'll peddle faster as i've already said

DT


----------



## Georges Mum

no i'm Georges mum and its his birthday tomorrow - so i am very proud of him. He is SUCH good boy!! So good natured and well behaved!! His little bottom goes shimmy shimmy when he walks and wags his tail!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I think you all need to get an early night and surprise your OH's.


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> I think you all need to get an early night and surprise your OH's.


no thank YOU!

i'M ON WINE
GALAXY
APPRENTICE
HELLS KITCHEN
AND A COOP STONE PIZZA FOR MY SINS!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> no thank YOU!
> 
> i'M ON WINE
> GALAXY
> APPRENTICE
> HELLS KITCHEN
> AND A COOP STONE PIZZA FOR MY SINS!!


I think you need a good you know what luv - loosen up a bit lol


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> I think you need a good you know what luv - loosen up a bit lol


massage from marco :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> massage from marco :thumbup:


try closing your eyes and imagining


----------



## Georges Mum

i love a good foot massage. I had a chinese boyfriend a longgggg time ago and he used to look after my feet!! He was obsessed with my feet!!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> try closing your eyes and imagining


And if that fails buy a wrabbit!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> try closing your eyes and imagining


God help your old man tonight you are on a serious mission. It's the heat


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> God help your old man tonight you are on a serious mission. It's the heat


god help us in august!!!:nono:


----------



## Tigerneko

Is this one of those conversations where I should close my eyes because i'm young and obviously innocent  

:ciappa:


----------



## Lily's Mum

We didn't get four kids by watching the tv or masaging our feet.


----------



## Georges Mum

tv is more fun though....


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> tv is more fun though....


good grief woman!!! are you serious?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Is this one of those conversations where I should close my eyes because i'm young and obviously innocent
> 
> :ciappa:


well it is clean. how old are u portia? (and not so innocent me thinks lol)


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> good grief woman!!! are you serious?


desperate housewives and galaxy, red wine - can't do much better than that!


----------



## Sophiex

Lily's Mum said:


> We didn't get four kids by watching the tv or masaging our feet.


Did the stork not bring them??!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> desperate housewives and galaxy, red wine - can't do much better than that!


You are sooooooooooooooooooo wrong

(sais the woman with a big smile on her face from the night before)


----------



## Guest

Sophiex said:


> Did the stork not bring them??!!


Nah - you get off fleabay these days!


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> well it is clean. how old are u portia? (and not so innocent me thinks lol)


18....19 in a few weeks :thumbup:

and no, maybe I was stretching the truth a tiny bit about my innocence :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

you wouldn't get my kids off flea bay - they were from freecycle


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> you wouldn't get my kids off flea bay - they were from freecycle


Obviously explains why they have better manners!!!


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> LOL i am so glad your allowed one hehe..i want pictures when you get it, and you can see my puppy pictures too...:biggrin:
> im excited for you soo quick some one buy the car..
> what you looking for a girl or a boy.! and there so many different colours and marking lol do you have a fravioute.
> is it a pup of an adult your looking for because i know of loads in rescue..
> sorry for all the questions lol i know im nosey..
> kerry xxxx


 I would prefere a girl, as my last one was, and I'm not sure how I would cope if I had to shave round any boys bits!! 

I like the one's with dark skin, light furnishings and the all black ones, and the spotty ones, and the ones with lighter colour skin, well, I think I like them all!! 

I have seen a 6 month old little girl for sale that I've fallen in love with, so I'm hoping to sell my car ASAP before she goes! I'm not too bothered about age, but would prefere one under a year as it'll have to get used to Reece.


----------



## Shazach

Evening all 
Finally home and ready for my glass of wine... How's all?
Rainy are you doing a john wayne impression today then :devil::laugh:

Sh x


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I would prefere a girl, as my last one was, and I'm not sure how I would cope if I had to shave round any boys bits!!
> 
> I like the one's with dark skin, light furnishings and the all black ones, and the spotty ones, and the ones with lighter colour skin, well, I think I like them all!!
> 
> I have seen a 6 month old little girl for sale that I've fallen in love with, so I'm hoping to sell my car ASAP before she goes! I'm not too bothered about age, but would prefere one under a year as it'll have to get used to Reece.


LOL yeah i know what you mean iv been shaving them for years now and thanks god not one mistake yet.!
So you like all the colours then lol the dark skins are easier to get hold of as theres more around than the spotties..I have all the colours you like ..
Not rubbing it in hehe..
Oh thats good that you have seen one thats took your fansy and i hope you get her it might be worth it ringing the breeder and explaining you situation as i know some breeder will keep hold for a while we had one here till 15weeks so the owner could het back of hoilday and come and get her she was such a lovely person so we kept her for the lady..
Yes its always good to get a pup rather than an adult as then you know what your dealing with. we have a few rescues here and we have had to put in alot of work as we have some agressive ones but they are brilliant now :thumbup:..
Good luck with your search and when you get one i want pictures lol..
take care 
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all
> Finally home and ready for my glass of wine... How's all?
> Rainy are you doing a john wayne impression today then :devil::laugh:
> 
> Sh x


Evening  im good thanks and how are you my sweetie pie xx


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Evening  im good thanks and how are you my sweetie pie xx


Fine thank you hon xx


----------



## Kathryn1

Evening all, just put kids to bed so settling down for a night in front of the tv. what is everyone doing or watching tonight? x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just about to put the last of my offspring to bed then I think I am going to pour myself an obscenely large glass of Rioja. Feel the need for some mellow red wine.....


----------



## Georges Mum

sounds good!:001_tt1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

tastes even better


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> tastes even better


Better than this gooseberry and elderberry cr*p I'm drinking 
(high alcohol content though...)


----------



## Kathryn1

Im being really good and only drinking on the weekend, and i have work tomorrow so i shouldnt have a drink. 

But hey ho it is Thursday tomorrow!!! Nearly the weekend!!


----------



## Shazach

Kathryn1 said:


> Im being really good and only drinking on the weekend, and i have work tomorrow so i shouldnt have a drink.
> 
> But hey ho it is Thursday tomorrow!!! Nearly the weekend!!


It will be my weekend - day off Friday YEAH!!!!, to catch up on housework...BOO!!!

lol.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Better than this gooseberry and elderberry cr*p I'm drinking
> (high alcohol content though...)


sounds like cough medicine - chuck it down the bog and get some proper stuff


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> sounds like cough medicine - chuck it down the bog and get some proper stuff


Good idea...was a Christmas present though so I'd feel bad.....
but I'd feel better after a glass of the good stuff


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hey everyone!
How are we all?
x


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are we all?
> x


Hello EmzieAngel, nice pics on your avatar and signature 

Sh x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are we all?
> x


hello i love your pictures your sig pictures is gorgouse :001_wub:
im fine thanks and yourself..


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all
> Finally home and ready for my glass of wine... How's all?
> Rainy are you doing a john wayne impression today then :devil::laugh:
> 
> Sh x


OMG i am truly the luckiest woman on the planet.



Lily's Mum said:


> Just about to put the last of my offspring to bed then I think I am going to pour myself an obscenely large glass of Rioja. Feel the need for some mellow red wine.....


I am 2 LARGE glasses ahead of you :devil:



EmzieAngel said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are we all?
> x


Evenin, welcome to Idle chat xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Hello EmzieAngel, nice pics on your avatar and signature
> 
> Sh x





DevilDogz said:


> hello i love your pictures your sig pictures is gorgouse :001_wub:
> im fine thanks and yourself..


Thank you both!
Unfortunately, Harvey in my signature pic is no longer with us =[
Glad you're ok, I'm also fine thank you.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hello Emzie! Are you joining us for some wine?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Ohh yes please, I just had to think then how old I was haha.
I forget I'm legal to drink, probably because I don't drink very much anyway, but a glass of wine would be lovely.


----------



## Lily's Mum

How old are you Emzie?


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Ohh yes please, I just had to think then how old I was haha.
> I forget I'm legal to drink, probably because I don't drink very much anyway, but a glass of wine would be lovely.


sorry to hear about the dog 
hope you enjoy idle chat  xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Lily's Mum said:


> How old are you Emzie?


I turned 18 in January.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Ohh yes please, I just had to think then how old I was haha.
> I forget I'm legal to drink, probably because I don't drink very much anyway, but a glass of wine would be lovely.


You can have some of this elderberry and gooseberry naff wine I'm drinking. Please, somebody drink this wine for me then I can open the good stuff.
Not selling it well am I???:lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel

DevilDogz said:


> sorry to hear about the dog
> hope you enjoy idle chat  xx


Thank you.


----------



## Lily's Mum

yes sorry to hear about your dog - he looks a real stunner!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Thank you, your lab looks gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I turned 18 in January.


Well lucky you lol im under age but dont think it will stop me but mind you i dont go silly  xx


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Thank you.


We need more photos though!

Sh x


----------



## Lily's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Well lucky you lol im under age but dont think it will stop me but mind you i dont go silly  xx


are you really under the age of 18?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> are you really under the age of 18?


Yes lol i am 18 on chnristmas day 
Do i act older lol or am i childish haha xx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> are you really under the age of 18?


That amazes me because DD always comes across as quite mature compared to us anyway


----------



## Lily's Mum

Devil lady - you are very mature!!! I am really surprised - gonna blob ya.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Wont let me blob ya Devil - says I have to spread it about


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Devil lady - you are very mature!!! I am really surprised - gonna blob ya.


Thank you 

no probs  the words are nice enough for me


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> That amazes me because DD always comes across as quite mature compared to us anyway


Cheek! We're twice her age so we get to be twice as childish :lol:
(not that I'm saying you're childish DD, quite the opposite )


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Wont let me blob ya Devil - says I have to spread it about


Blobbed her for you


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> That amazes me because DD always comes across as quite mature compared to us anyway


Thank you, you are mature i think so any way an i alway like listen to ALL of your veiws...


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Cheek! We're twice her age so we get to be twice as childish :lol:
> (not that I'm saying you're childish DD, quite the opposite )


LOL you only live once x



Shazach said:


> Blobbed her for you


thank you  x


----------



## EmzieAngel

I'm about to post some pictures in the photos part in a minute


----------



## Georges Mum

hello darlings- i'm sauntering in again! Do i sound more mature and laid back now?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Okay Emzie!! Pics are fab - the more the better lol


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> I'm about to post some pictures in the photos part in a minute


You can create albums in your profile as well as just posting them on the photos section.


----------



## Guest

Yeah pictures are great lol i only have half my dogs in my album lol and some are not with us anymore  so i need to update but i always get carried away on here lol xx


----------



## Shazach

I need to take some new ones of Zach since he's grown more.
Rainy - have we had any recent ones of Oscar?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> hello darlings- i'm sauntering in again! Do i sound more mature and laid back now?


You stopped freaking out yet? I did after 2 large glasses of white, am heading for my third.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> You stopped freaking out yet? I did after 2 large glasses of white, am heading for my third.


sounds good - you be head first into the fridge in a minute!:thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> You can create albums in your profile as well as just posting them on the photos section.


Ohh thanks, I didn't know that, I shall do that now.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hi just got home. how is everyone? any gosip then?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I need to take some new ones of Zach since he's grown more.
> Rainy - have we had any recent ones of Oscar?


No and he is massive now and really wooly. Must get some downloaded.



Georges Mum said:


> sounds good - you be head first into the fridge in a minute!:thumbup:


Might just go get the bottle :devil:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I need to take some new ones of Zach since he's grown more.
> Rainy - have we had any recent ones of Oscar?


YES please do hes soo cute and looks lovely in the other pictures i dont know what you do for the coat but it looks amazing lol...


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Hi just got home. how is everyone? any gosip then?


hada busy day


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Hi just got home. how is everyone? any gosip then?


Evening, nothing much


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Hi just got home. how is everyone? any gosip then?


no goss from me lol how was your day??
xx


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> YES please do hes soo cute and looks lovely in the other pictures i dont know what you do for the coat but it looks amazing lol...


Can't take any credit, he's fed arden grange with omega fish oils, so maybe its that?
He's especially fluffy at the moment due to all the swimming! He's now got used to the hairdryer, so he has a blow dry too! lol :lol::biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> Hi just got home. how is everyone? any gosip then?


Hi Christine, just a chilling night tonight


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Can't take any credit, he's fed arden grange with omega fish oils, so maybe its that?
> He's especially fluffy at the moment due to all the swimming! He's now got used to the hairdryer, so he has a blow dry too! lol :lol::biggrin:


LOL yes its proberly the food and the fish oils i think work a treat.!
we have a doggie hair dryer lol and my puffs hate it they are pains to dry lol
glad hes use to the dryer though lol
xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

I've now made some albums on my profile, I hope you like the pictures


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> no goss from me lol how was your day??
> xx


was going to pm you got baby geese. how was your's?


----------



## Guest

Sorry guys but i seemed to have upset someone i have no idea why, tried to help but apparently i did wrong so am not going to be around after today. Thanks to you all for your friendship and wish you all well with your lovely pets and families. xx


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I've now made some albums on my profile, I hope you like the pictures


i just took a look they are lovely pictures  xx



christine c said:


> was going to pm you got baby geese. how was your's?


ooh wow lol arent the gorgouse were do you work lol??
my day was brill thanks not at work today so was with the babies in garden xx


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> I've now made some albums on my profile, I hope you like the pictures


Lovely pics, Harvey is lovely, sorry for your loss 
Bailey just looks a cutie - how old is he now?


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Sorry guys but i seemed to have upset someone i have no idea why, tried to help but apparently i did wrong so am not going to be around after today. Thanks to you all for your friendship and wish you all well with your lovely pets and families. xx


ooh dear we all get upset or upset someone i have upset people on here and people have upset me dont leave it will all blow over before it started we are bound to upset eachother as we all feel strongly about what we belive in but all have differnt views...stay xx


----------



## Shazach

Pamela said:


> Sorry guys but i seemed to have upset someone i have no idea why, tried to help but apparently i did wrong so am not going to be around after today. Thanks to you all for your friendship and wish you all well with your lovely pets and families. xx


Pamela, don't know who you think you've upset, but hope you don't go. Stay around and let it blow over?

Sh x

Added: pam, I'm now guessing you mean the losing teeth thread, looks to me like the op was reacting to other peoples comments and you got the backlash, not that I think any of the other posters were inflammatory either. I'm guessing the op is stressing about the dog and the cost of treatment. Please don't leave over that, you've not done anything to worry about


----------



## Badger's Mum

Shazach said:


> Hi Christine, just a chilling night tonight


I'm nackered so might ramble drinking coffee for now oh is goning to get me a bottle tho


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Lovely pics, Harvey is lovely, sorry for your loss
> Bailey just looks a cutie - how old is he now?


Thanks.
Bailey is now about 10 months old.


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Sorry guys but i seemed to have upset someone i have no idea why, tried to help but apparently i did wrong so am not going to be around after today. Thanks to you all for your friendship and wish you all well with your lovely pets and families. xx


No way, they must have got it wrong, DON'T GO


----------



## Georges Mum

Pamela said:


> Sorry guys but i seemed to have upset someone i have no idea why, tried to help but apparently i did wrong so am not going to be around after today. Thanks to you all for your friendship and wish you all well with your lovely pets and families. xx


Pam can you email red dogs the mod as he has been chatting to me and i know if there is someone upsetting you he will do his best to help. You have been great here and we will miss you if you leave. I felt like that this morning but there are some really good guys here.


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> No way, they must have got it wrong, DON'T GO


I can't believe it either. Not Pam :001_unsure:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Pamela, sweetheart, I don't know what has been going on but please don't let it get to you.

You are a valued and respected member and it would be a shame.


----------



## Guest

Why is it all the nice member feel they have to leave due to the not so nice ones coming across quite rude i dont know whats happend this evening with pamala but i always have thought it xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ooh dear we all get upset or upset someone i have upset people on here and people have upset me dont leave it will all blow over before it started we are bound to upset eachother as we all feel strongly about what we belive in but all have differnt views...stay xx


we had a spat didn't we. hehe made up tho didn't we life's to short


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> we had a spat didn't we. hehe made up tho didn't we life's to short


We did have a spat  lol 
but we put it behind us for our self and other forum members
and you aint that bad hehe 
kerry xx


----------



## Shazach

Well folks, it's the bath then the duvet for me now, rubber ducks and duck feathers all round!

nite all, sleep well (Sleep Rainy....note i said sleep, you've some catching up to do!! :lol::devil::lol

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Well folks, it's the bath then the duvet for me now, rubber ducks and duck feathers all round!
> 
> nite all, sleep well (Sleep Rainy....note i said sleep, you've some catching up to do!! :lol::devil::lol
> 
> Sh x


Night Gorgeous will be up for a snog soon


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Well folks, it's the bath then the duvet for me now, rubber ducks and duck feathers all round!
> 
> nite all, sleep well (Sleep Rainy....note i said sleep, you've some catching up to do!! :lol::devil::lol
> 
> Sh x


LOL night sleep well xxx


----------



## Guest

well were are you all its not even 10 oclock yet no one want to talk xxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> well were are you all its not even 10 oclock yet no one want to talk xxx


Was just thinking the same. Think everyone is a bit worn out. I am off too honey, sure someone will come chat soon xx


----------



## Guest

Thank You everyone for the PM's. xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Was just thinking the same. Think everyone is a bit worn out. I am off too honey, sure someone will come chat soon xx


 your deserting me too lol..
nighty night sweetie sleep well.. xxx


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Thank You everyone for the PM's. xx


Does this mean your sticking around  xx


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Thank You everyone for the PM's. xx


You are very welcome hope you are feeling better. Anyone upsets you you point them in my direction 

Night Pam. Sending hugs, don't you go ANYWHERE xxxxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

well hubby is on a promise so I am going up the hill. nite nite peeps.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> well hubby is on a promise so I am going up the hill. nite nite peeps.


Another deserter lol
sleep well sweetie  hehe
xxx


----------



## Guest

Don't think i can. xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> You are very welcome hope you are feeling better. Anyone upsets you you point them in my direction
> 
> Night Pam. Sending hugs, don't you go ANYWHERE xxxxxx


Thanks Rainy, I honestly don't know what i said wrong.


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> We did have a spat  lol
> but we put it behind us for our self and other forum members
> and you aint that bad hehe
> kerry xx


no and nor are you. and at least we had a laugh in the end and i will be asking you what to give my geese to eat


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> no and nor are you. and at least we had a laugh in the end and i will be asking you what to give my geese to eat


we sure did were are the geese lol...growers pellets we feed ours and a bowl of water with breed in the water and of course grass 
glad to help xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

I'm off to bed now.
Night all!
Take care
x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I'm off to bed now.
> Night all!
> Take care
> x


night sleep well lovely chatting to you xxx


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Sorry guys but i seemed to have upset someone i have no idea why, tried to help but apparently i did wrong so am not going to be around after today. Thanks to you all for your friendship and wish you all well with your lovely pets and families. xx


Who did you upset Pamela?? You havn't mortally damaged em ave ya?? You ain't shot em or oat?? Have you chopped em up or summat???!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Shazach

Pamela said:


> Thanks Rainy, I honestly don't know what i said wrong.


I don't think you did say anything wrong Pamela, maybe the op is just feeling sensitive. i think the money issue seemed to be the problem. But it wasn't you who mentioned that. i think you just got the backlash.
I wouldn't worry about it, you didn't do anything wrong Honey.

Sh xx


----------



## charlie9009

Lily's Mum said:


> an orange capri ghia (remember del boy on only fools and horses?) will sell pretty quick.
> 
> So start looking for your pup so you are ready.


Lol, the one on only fools and horses was lime green, my last one was lime green!  Although it didn't have the pink wipers!

I have emailed the women with the CC I like this morning to see if she still has her and to explain about the money, so hopefully she will get back to me today. She isn't the breeder though, so I'm not sure if she will keep her for me  I hope she will.

I haven't told my dad yet, will be doing that today :001_unsure: I know he's not gonna be happy. 1 cos he won't be able to buy it as he's just spent all his money on another car. 2 cos he's a BIG capri fan, and thinks that everyone should own one and 3 cos I've gotta tell him I'm gonna be getting a dog with the money which is really not gonna go down well! I've gotta prepare myself for the lecture! 

I also wanted to say that I had noidea DD was only 18, I thought you were older too!


----------



## Guest

Pamela said:


> Don't think i can. xx


Come on Pam, you know you can xx I am still here and i suffered some serious abuse yesterday  It's just the way it is sometimes, people get the wrong end of the stick and lash out at the wrong person. I am sure that is what has happened with you, there is no way you could have offended anyone.


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, the one on only fools and horses was lime green, my last one was lime green!  Although it didn't have the pink wipers!
> 
> I have emailed the women with the CC I like this morning to see if she still has her and to explain about the money, so hopefully she will get back to me today. She isn't the breeder though, so I'm not sure if she will keep her for me  I hope she will.
> 
> I haven't told my dad yet, will be doing that today :001_unsure: I know he's not gonna be happy. 1 cos he won't be able to buy it as he's just spent all his money on another car. 2 cos he's a BIG capri fan, and thinks that everyone should own one and 3 cos I've gotta tell him I'm gonna be getting a dog with the money which is really not gonna go down well! I've gotta prepare myself for the lecture!
> 
> I also wanted to say that I had noidea DD was only 18, I thought you were older too!


Good luck with that


----------



## EmzieAngel

Good Morning!


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Good Morning!


Morning hunny bun. Whatcha up to today? You bought that pet corrector yet


----------



## EmzieAngel

I don't know really, might go sit out in the sun haha, you?
No I haven't, mainly because I have no money, my mum owes me money lol, and she's at work all day, so can't really do anything until she comes home.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I don't know really, might go sit out in the sun haha, you?
> No I haven't, mainly because I have no money, my mum owes me money lol, and she's at work all day, so can't really do anything until she comes home.


The little ones are watching a bit of Thomas the tank, we have been in the park all morning.

When you get the corrector make sure you read the instructions carefully and Private message me if you have any questions before you use it. 

I am sure it will solve the problem, it is the same issue i had with Oscar and i just couldn't risk him marking one of the children i look after so had to solve it quickly, it only took 2 days.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Aww bless, did you have fun?

I will do, thanks I will do if I have any.

Aww that's good then, fingers crossed it will work for Bailey then.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww bless, did you have fun?
> 
> I will do, thanks I will do if I have any.
> 
> Aww that's good then, fingers crossed it will work for Bailey then.


Yeah. Happy dogs and kids and i had a coffee with a friend too so big smiles all round really 

Are you enjoying the forum?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Aww awesome.
I just had a nice cuppa 
Yeah it's great, it's nice to talk to other dog lovers and other animal lovers and gets tips and advice.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww awesome.
> I just had a nice cuppa
> Yeah it's great, it's nice to talk to other dog lovers and other animal lovers and gets tips and advice.


It's a bit addictive


----------



## EmzieAngel

Haha yeah, well I only found it because I was on a Tropical Fish Forum talking aobut my tropical fish and what not then thought there has to be forums for pets too, so I thought why not search Pet Forum and found this one.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Haha yeah, well I only found it because I was on a Tropical Fish Forum talking aobut my tropical fish and what not then thought there has to be forums for pets too, so I thought why not search Pet Forum and found this one.


Cool


----------



## joote

hey everyone.... manic here at work today!! so cant get too involed in PF  lovely day mind!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Haha yep, Bailey is watching my fish right now bless him.


----------



## Guest

joote said:


> hey everyone.... manic here at work today!! so cant get too involed in PF  lovely day mind!


Hi Joote, it's a corker.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Wow, it is really hot outside, just got back from taking Bailey for a walk.


----------



## Guest

I am usually pinned to the sofa this time of day because the babies have their naps (bless).

Looking forward an evening stroll with Oscar on my own later if i am lucky.

Just ordered my little one some summer clothes off Verbaudet online she has loads of stuff that still fits from last summer but i couldn't resist a couple of outfits.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Wow, it is really hot outside, just got back from taking Bailey for a walk.


You should be so lucky!!!  It's almost back to brass monkey weather here again at the moment!!!:eek6:
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You should be so lucky!!!  It's almost back to brass monkey weather here again at the moment!!!:eek6:
> DT


Oh DT poor you, it's glorious here (not trying to rub it in) 

I cleared my messages by the way  do i get a brownie point ?


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have just been on a lovely walk with Lily. I am so thick. At home we practise retrieve, cos well she is a retriever like. Anyway today, I thought, why not try fetch when out.

Anyhow we takes her dora the explorer ball and off we go.

Well, old Lily loved it. Chucking the ball, her going to find it. And she brought it back perfectly too. 

She is now cream crackered zonked on the hall tiles.

Oh and it is a gloriously sunny day here too.

Rainy, I lover Vertbaudet. the stuff is fab. The bedding is the best quality I have ever bought.

Think I might have a wee look in the mo, need to get bambino some bit.


----------



## Kathryn1

Good Afternoon Everyone, im stuck in work in this glorious weather and sat here with a polo neck jumper on!!! 

Hows everyone x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Kathryn1 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone, im stuck in work in this glorious weather and sat here with a polo neck jumper on!!!
> 
> Hows everyone x


I am sat in my conservatory with all the windows open listening to ABBA and drinking some freshly brewed coffee. Have just been out for a walk with the dogs.

What sort of work do you do?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have just been on a lovely walk with Lily. I am so thick. At home we practise retrieve, cos well she is a retriever like. Anyway today, I thought, why not try fetch when out.
> 
> Anyhow we takes her dora the explorer ball and off we go.
> 
> Well, old Lily loved it. Chucking the ball, her going to find it. And she brought it back perfectly too.
> 
> She is now cream crackered zonked on the hall tiles.
> 
> Oh and it is a gloriously sunny day here too.
> 
> Rainy, I lover Vertbaudet. the stuff is fab. The bedding is the best quality I have ever bought.
> 
> Think I might have a wee look in the mo, need to get bambino some bit.


They have 20% off and a free towel at the moment try offer code 6252



Kathryn1 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone, im stuck in work in this glorious weather and sat here with a polo neck jumper on!!!
> 
> Hows everyone x


Good thanks


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> They have 20% off and a free towel at the moment try offer code 6252
> 
> Good thanks


oh i got that offer in the post today lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> oh i got that offer in the post today lol


LOL. That's how they hook us in


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> I am sat in my conservatory with all the windows open listening to ABBA and drinking some freshly brewed coffee. Have just been out for a walk with the dogs.
> 
> What sort of work do you do?


I work for Trinity Mirror the newspaper. So a very interesting job. But not when the sun is shining, the birds are tweeting. And i want to be out in it. xx


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> LOL. That's how they hook us in


I too love vertebaudet! I ordered som 3/4 jeans once and they lasted two years because they rolled down, you can't beat the quality and the colours too!

I haven't seen the stuff recently but could you tell me what size they go up to?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have just been on a lovely walk with Lily. I am so thick. At home we practise retrieve, cos well she is a retriever like. Anyway today, I thought, why not try fetch when out.
> 
> Anyhow we takes her dora the explorer ball and off we go.
> 
> Well, old Lily loved it. Chucking the ball, her going to find it. And she brought it back perfectly too.
> 
> She is now cream crackered zonked on the hall tiles.
> .


You ought to try blind retrieves with her as well, it will get her brain and nose in action


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> I too love vertebaudet! I ordered som 3/4 jeans once and they lasted two years because they rolled down, you can't beat the quality and the colours too!
> 
> I haven't seen the stuff recently but could you tell me what size they go up to?


I think it is 12 ish but their stuff comes up on the small size which is why i like it to be honest because my two are quite small, well my boy is in particular.

It is such good value too but i have noticed their prices creeping up 

You can't beat Mini Boden either if you want to splash the cash.

I am really lucky they hold a big sell off in Cambridge every couple of years and i always get a reminder card, massive bargains. I love their boys hoodys and fleeces. I always get then 2 sizes too big and they last 3-4 years.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rona said:


> You ought to try blind retrieves with her as well, it will get her brain and nose in action


call me daft but how does that work???


----------



## Guest

Hello every one hows it going.!
hope everyones had a brill day with lovely weather hope all is well 
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> call me daft but how does that work???


Well, you just hide the toy when they are not looking and then send them to find it.
To start with, you would probably have to go with them because they won't know what you are sending them for, but as they cotton on you can hide it in more difficult places and further away, then you can practice getting them to the retrieve by guiding them with hand signals 
It should really stimulate them, if they like retrieving


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> call me daft but how does that work???


I assume you blind fold the dog in some way so it has to retrieve by smell alone????


----------



## Lily's Mum

rona said:


> Well, you just hide the toy when they are not looking and then send them to find it.
> To start with, you would probably have to go with them because they won't know what you are sending them for, but as they cotton on you can hide it in more difficult places and further away, then you can practice getting them to the retrieve by guiding them with hand signals
> It should really stimulate them, if they like retrieving


So I dont have to blind fold me or/ and :Lily?


----------



## Guest

:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod::001_rolleyes::laugh:


----------



## Kathryn1

Well im having a very strange evening at home tonight as my previous thread. 

Hope you are all chilled and having a good evening xx


----------



## Guest

I started hide and seek with oscar round the house using his kong.

He loves it and the kids do it with him. He has such a nice time sniffing in the woods i never think to take toys with me.


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> we sure did were are the geese lol...growers pellets we feed ours and a bowl of water with breed in the water and of course grass
> glad to help xx


 oh that's that's good we had the pellet's i threw some inthe pond and some one the island wasn't too shaw about the bread tho take some for them tomoro thank's for that:thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

We play hide and seek with Lily and the kids at home. They hide, call her, and she goes to find them.


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> oh that's that's good we had the pellet's i threw some inthe pond and some one the island wasn't too shaw about the bread tho take some for them tomoro thank's for that:thumbup1:


If they are under two weeks chick crums are best for them..
xx


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Well im having a very strange evening at home tonight as my previous thread.
> 
> Hope you are all chilled and having a good evening xx


Sounds intriguing, i missed your other thread.



Lily's Mum said:


> We play hide and seek with Lily and the kids at home. They hide, call her, and she goes to find them.


We hide from Os when we are in the woods but the kids are just too noisy


----------



## Shazach

Kathryn1 said:


> Well im having a very strange evening at home tonight as my previous thread.
> 
> Hope you are all chilled and having a good evening xx


What's happening Kathryn??

Evening all xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> If they are under two weeks chick crums are best for them..
> xx


yeah was going to do that thank's


----------



## Kathryn1

Well i have come home from work and have the cat and the rabbit in the garden as lovely evening, and was watching them out the window and my rabbit was Humping my Cat!!!! 

Was so funny, but on a serious note the cat started attacking him as didnt like it. So seperated them for a bit but then sasha wanted to go back out to the rabbit. So not sure what is going on with them as both have been neutured. 

Any advice please? x


----------



## Georges Mum

Kathryn1 said:


> Well i have come home from work and have the cat and the rabbit in the garden as lovely evening, and was watching them out the window and my rabbit was Humping my Cat!!!!
> 
> Was so funny, but on a serious note the cat started attacking him as didnt like it. So seperated them for a bit but then sasha wanted to go back out to the rabbit. So not sure what is going on with them as both have been neutured.
> 
> Any advice please? x


too much sunshine seriously i don't know!


----------



## Shazach

Kathryn1 said:


> Well i have come home from work and have the cat and the rabbit in the garden as lovely evening, and was watching them out the window and my rabbit was Humping my Cat!!!!
> 
> Was so funny, but on a serious note the cat started attacking him as didnt like it. So seperated them for a bit but then sasha wanted to go back out to the rabbit. So not sure what is going on with them as both have been neutured.
> 
> Any advice please? x


Video it and get £250 on You've been framed???:lol::laugh::lol:
(Sorry, probably not the kind of advice you were after!)


----------



## Georges Mum

i'm back from my pta and i am sad to say i am still the facilitator of the summer fete - with an average fundraiser of 15,000 so no pressure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its all got to be finalised by the 14/5 so i am in a real flap! 
Lambrini is the cure!! ut: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Video it and get £250 on You've been framed???:lol::laugh::lol:
> (Sorry, probably not the kind of advice you were after!)


PMSL. :thumbup:



Georges Mum said:


> i'm back from my pta and i am sad to say i am still the facilitator of the summer fete - with an average fundraiser of 15,000 so no pressure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> its all got to be finalised by the 14/5 so i am in a real flap!
> Lambrini is the cure!! ut: :001_tt2:


I am Sooooooo glad i don't do any of that anymore. The pre school i was chair on went under while i was Chair due to lack of funds and i can honestly say it was the most stressfull time of my working life and i was a volunteer


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> PMSL. :thumbup:
> 
> I am Sooooooo glad i don't do any of that anymore. The pre school i was chair on went under while i was Chair due to lack of funds and i can honestly say it was the most stressfull time of my working life and i was a volunteer


yes i am a volunteer vice- chair with an absent chair. biggest mistake of my life!!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> yes i am a volunteer vice- chair with an absent chair. biggest mistake of my life!!!!


That is what happened to me. My son left for school and i said i would stay on as Vice because my friend took chair then (bless her because it wasn't her fault) she was poorly so i had to take the chair and we got a new Treasurer who suddenly realised we were going down the pan. It was awful and you suddenly realise all this massive responsibility you have signed up for and the fact that you are financially responsible for any debt, very scary and to be honest it still isn't over and if there are any issues with tax or authorities i am the last chair so have to take responsibility.

It has been a nightmare and i will NEVER join a committee again.


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> i'm back from my pta and i am sad to say i am still the facilitator of the summer fete - with an average fundraiser of 15,000 so no pressure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> its all got to be finalised by the 14/5 so i am in a real flap!
> Lambrini is the cure!! ut: :001_tt2:


have a kids fancy dress competition with a small entry fee and a kiddy prize. gives the fete a party atmosphere if everyones dressed up....:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

EVening all!

I'm cheating on the diet and eating a bar of choccie 

what are you all up to?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> EVening all!
> 
> I'm cheating on the diet and eating a bar of choccie
> 
> what are you all up to?


Evening i just joined chat here been catching up on the rest of forum lol

naughty naughty lol hope its worth it..
hope all is well xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am sat here on my jacksy. Kids are at the grandparents. Hubby has gone down the road for a few jars and to talk bikes.

Just swigged two pints of vodka and diet coke.

Feeling a bit squiffy.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am sat here on my jacksy. Kids are at the grandparents. Hubby has gone down the road for a few jars and to talk bikes.
> 
> Just swigged two pints of vodka and diet coke.
> 
> Feeling a bit squiffy.[/QUOTE SQUIFFY


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> Lily's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sat here on my jacksy. Kids are at the grandparents. Hubby has gone down the road for a few jars and to talk bikes.
> 
> Just swigged two pints of vodka and diet coke.
> 
> Feeling a bit squiffy.[/QUOTE SQUIFFY
> 
> 
> 
> on your bike you:hand: not talking to ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## Agility Springer

::


Lily's Mum said:


> I am sat here on my jacksy. Kids are at the grandparents. Hubby has gone down the road for a few jars and to talk bikes.
> 
> Just swigged two pints of vodka and diet coke.
> 
> Feeling a bit squiffy.


on my jacksy to, except with my pooch 

i will share something with all you pet forums members.......iv'e been tangoed!! :O thats right, i succumbed to peer pressure and self tanned, might have over done it a tad, dale winton comes to mind hahaha

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> ::
> 
> on my jacksy to, except with my pooch
> 
> i will share something with all you pet forums members.......iv'e been tangoed!! :O thats right, i succumbed to peer pressure and self tanned, might have over done it a tad, dale winton comes to mind hahaha
> 
> :blush: :blush: :blush:


HA HA HA whooop s didn't mean to shout told you I was squiffy lol

best way to self tan is to put tea bags in ya bath


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am sat here on my jacksy. Kids are at the grandparents. Hubby has gone down the road for a few jars and to talk bikes.
> 
> Just swigged two pints of vodka and diet coke.
> 
> Feeling a bit squiffy.


Oh weres mine lol y fravioute lol 
hope all is well x


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> HA HA HA whooop s didn't mean to shout told you I was squiffy lol
> 
> best way to self tan is to put tea bags in ya bath


lol squiffy is goood, its friday after all.

tea bags in the bath!! lol how many we talking? and can you drink it afterwards?? second thoughts scrap that, i can stop living grfeen for 5 mins


----------



## Lily's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> lol squiffy is goood, its friday after all.
> 
> tea bags in the bath!! lol how many we talking? and can you drink it afterwards?? second thoughts scrap that, i can stop living grfeen for 5 mins


chuck about 10 in for good measure...give it a good stir, then jump in


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> chuck about 10 in for good measure...give it a good stir, then jump in


loool will give it a go  thanks muchly


----------



## Lily's Mum

you are welcome!!


----------



## Agility Springer

So Lilys mum, how are you this evening? i hope you are well?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> HA HA HA whooop s didn't mean to shout told you I was squiffy lol
> 
> best way to self tan is to put tea bags in ya bath


I don't know if you're serious LM, but that made me cry with laughter....I'm literally snorting here at the thought....:001_tongue::lol::001_tongue::lol:

Mind you...I'm a bit squiffy myself....and also on me tod which is how I like my friday mights :thumbup:

Lets see if im allowed to give you a blobbin :biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am well !! feeling a bit squiffy and also a bit reflective.

Just thinking back on the last 40 years of my life lol

what about you agility, how are you diddling


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I don't know if you're serious LM, but that made me cry with laughter....I'm literally snorting here at the thought....:001_tongue::lol::001_tongue::lol:
> 
> Mind you...I'm a bit squiffy myself....and also on me tod which is how I like my friday mights :thumbup:
> 
> Lets see if im allowed to give you a blobbin :biggrin:


seriously tea bag -esp Yorkshire Tea - give you a good tan


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> seriously tea bag -esp Yorkshire Tea - give you a good tan


maybe I should have whatever you're drinking....obviously good stuff!!
What are you reflecting on?

Hi Springer :biggrin: Liked your photo on the other thread.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> maybe I should have whatever you're drinking....obviously good stuff!!
> What are you reflecting on?
> 
> Hi Springer :biggrin: Liked your photo on the other thread.


reflecting on my kids.

in particular my 4 year old. she starts proper school in september. and I am kind of a bit emotional about it - she is growing up too quickly.

FFS need another pint of vodka lol


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> maybe I should have whatever you're drinking....obviously good stuff!!
> What are you reflecting on?
> 
> Hi Springer :biggrin: Liked your photo on the other thread.


Hey  i put you as one of the people i would like to meet on here cos your lovely  shes lovely my dog lol, she loves posing for photos, bit like my sister lol



Lily's Mum said:


> reflecting on my kids.
> 
> in particular my 4 year old. she starts proper school in september. and I am kind of a bit emotional about it - she is growing up too quickly.
> 
> FFS need another pint of vodka lol


Aww hugs x x im good thanks just reflecting myself a bit on a relationship thats long gone  ahh well, he didnt deserve me  xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

its okay Agility. No need to put me on your 'want to meet list'. I don't mind. Even after my top tea bag tip.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> reflecting on my kids.
> 
> in particular my 4 year old. she starts proper school in september. and I am kind of a bit emotional about it - she is growing up too quickly.
> 
> FFS need another pint of vodka lol


Is she your youngest? For god sake don't watch Mamma Mia whilst your in this mood!

If only we could freeze frame life sometimes and get chance to fully treasure it.....think we'd better share the vodka....


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> its okay Agility. No need to put me on your 'want to meet list'. I don't mind. Even after my top tea bag tip.


lol, lilys mum, they dont have a thread about the person you idolise the most on the forum, if they did, you would be the only one on my list hahaha creep much???

x


----------



## Melysia

rainy said:


> So glad i have young ones.
> 
> There again they just make the whole HOUSE look like that. I would be happy if it was just one room.


Ditto. My little one calls the living room her bedroom, our bedroom the white bedroom. She's got toys in EVERY room in the house. Even old ones that I'm trying to get rid of in the front yard!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Is she your youngest? For god sake don't watch Mamma Mia whilst your in this mood!
> 
> If only we could freeze frame life sometimes and get chance to fully treasure it.....think we'd better share the vodka....


she is not my youngest no. I have two that have already flown the nest. I am doing it all again. lol


----------



## Lily's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> lol, lilys mum, they dont have a thread about the person you idolise the most on the forum, if they did, you would be the only one on my list hahaha creep much???
> 
> x


LOL very good!!!


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> Hey  i put you as one of the people i would like to meet on here cos your lovely  shes lovely my dog lol, she loves posing for photos, bit like my sister lol
> 
> Aww hugs x x im good thanks just reflecting myself a bit on a relationship thats long gone  ahh well, he didnt deserve me  xx


Thank you honey!

I'm happily married off now, but still sometimes think about the ones that didn't make it.....really have had too much to drink.....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

any spare vodka in here???????:idea:


----------



## Agility Springer

LittleMissSunshine said:


> any spare vodka in here???????:idea:


hope so


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> any spare vodka in here???????:idea:


just opened a new bottle of wine here....would share it with you but apparently you don't want to meet me so i cant......


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Thank you honey!
> 
> I'm happily married off now, but still sometimes think about the ones that didn't make it.....really have had too much to drink.....


Hmmm, gimmie some of your spare voddy  he wasnt good to me, so im wasting head space lol. first love though 

thats ok, i thought you seemed lovely, and genuine x


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> LOL very good!!!


you are now well and truly on my want to meet list, to be honest, this is the first time i have really chatted with you, but i can honestly say, you are lovely


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm sorry sha....I do love you...millions.......billions....trillions...squilliuons, now can I have some wine????


----------



## Lily's Mum

I love you all loadssa and loadssa

I have supped all my vodka but can offer you all some disaronno


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> I love you all loadssa and loadssa
> 
> I have supped all my vodka but can offer you all some disaronno


Disaronno will do me fine, i can share some gin?? any takers?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Agility Springer said:


> Disaronno will do me fine, i can share some gin?? any takers?


 I LOVE GIN!!!! Lets crack open a bottle, I still have some gordons, ran out of Bombay sapphire at Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm sorry sha....I do love you...millions.......billions....trillions...squilliuons, now can I have some wine????


Ok, I'm easily won over!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Ok, I'm easily won over!!!


OOh, good!!! wHAT colour you on???


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> OOh, good!!! wHAT colour you on???


White. White for squiffiness, red for warm, cosyness!!!


----------



## Shazach

Rose for remaining respectable, sparkly for hubby's pleasure :devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Rose for remaining respectable, sparkly for hubby's pleasure :devil:


Lucky man!!!!!!! I have a bottle of rose in the rack (wine rack that is lol) but it is too warm to start chilling now, I finished off a already opened bottle of red, now have none left!!!:shocked: So am in need of some!!! wine that is lol:cornut:


----------



## Shazach

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Lucky man!!!!!!! I have a bottle of rose in the rack (wine rack that is lol) but it is too warm to start chilling now, I finished off a already opened bottle of red, now have none left!!!:shocked: So am in need of some!!! wine that is lol:cornut:


Lucky me really expensive plonk and squiffy fun!!


----------



## Guest

Hi peeps,

Just popped on for a big group hug before bed.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Shazach said:


> Lucky me really expensive plonk and squiffy fun!!


ooh, expensive plonk!!! yummy.... squiffy fun even better!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Just popped on for a big group hug before bed.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


HUG  x x x x i like you rainy, your lovely 

dont be alarmed im in a love sharing mod  x


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> HUG  x x x x i like you rainy, your lovely
> 
> dont be alarmed im in a love sharing mod  x


Love you too.

Now see you were one of the newbies i was talking about on my list xx

Night


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Just popped on for a big group hug before bed.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Consider yourself hugged :thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Love you too.
> 
> Now see you were one of the newbies i was talking about on my list xx
> 
> Night


awww thanks 

Night night xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Night all xxxx love yous.. love and Hannah hugs xxxxx


----------



## Tahlee

Everyone's going to bed and I'm just up for the day. Not fair!!!!
Nighty night all. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Guest

Tahlee said:


> Everyone's going to bed and I'm just up for the day. Not fair!!!!
> Nighty night all. Sweet dreams!


I think it's only me off to bed Tahlee. Warning though they have been drinking 

Night


----------



## Agility Springer

Tahlee said:


> Everyone's going to bed and I'm just up for the day. Not fair!!!!
> Nighty night all. Sweet dreams!


Hello Tahlee, im awake, and i have never spoken to you, so how are you? i hope your well, dont listen to rainy.......ok, yes we have been drinking but it just makes me a nicer person, promise


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I think it's only me off to bed Tahlee. Warning though they have been drinking
> 
> Night


Nite Hon


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am watching Spandau Ballet reunited on Jonathon ross and they are really good.


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> I am watching Spandau Ballet reunited on Jonathon ross and they are really good.


me tooo your indistructable.....always believe innnnnnn


----------



## Lily's Mum

they are just as good as when they were in the 80s lol


----------



## Tahlee

LOL, sounds as tho you all had a great time. I went out last night and had too many wines. Head not well today.


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> they are just as good as when they were in the 80s lol


I wasnt born then, but i will take your word for it


----------



## Agility Springer

Tahlee said:


> LOL, sounds as tho you all had a great time. I went out last night and had too many wines. Head not well today.


thats the worst bit! the hang over, im just on my tod, so not a fab evening, cant afford the pub and have no one to go with lol x


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> they are just as good as when they were in the 80s lol


That's more than I can say for myself!! lol. mind you, to cut a long story short, I am always 'Gold'....:lol::thumbup::lol:


----------



## Tahlee

I'm sure there must be someone you could go with?? Oh well, maybe you'll feel better in the am if you don't go to the pub. I love English pubs. They have a great atmosphere.


----------



## Tahlee

Oops, I'll have to remember to include a quote.


----------



## Shazach

Tahlee said:


> Oops, I'll have to remember to include a quote.


Any particular quote? Shakespeare, Winston Churchill :lol::lol:
(I know I'm being silly now....)


----------



## Agility Springer

Tahlee said:


> I'm sure there must be someone you could go with?? Oh well, maybe you'll feel better in the am if you don't go to the pub. I love English pubs. They have a great atmosphere.


usually there are but alas, not tonight, ahh well does me good not to go out every weekend, and my purse lol, so how is everything your end?


----------



## Tahlee

Shazach said:


> Any particular quote? Shakespeare, Winston Churchill :lol::lol:
> (I know I'm being silly now....)


Cheeky sod!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Shazach

Tahlee said:


> Cheeky sod!!!! :001_tt2:


Hehe, time this cheeky sod went to bed I think!

ite all, sleep well xx


----------



## Tahlee

Agility Springer said:


> usually there are but alas, not tonight, ahh well does me good not to go out every weekend, and my purse lol, so how is everything your end?


All great here thanks. I have 4 days off and have lots of outings planned. My niece has just become engaged so we are going to celebrate big time.


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Hehe, time this cheeky sod went to bed I think!
> 
> ite all, sleep well xx


night night x


----------



## Tahlee

Shazach said:


> Hehe, time this cheeky sod went to bed I think!
> 
> ite all, sleep well xx


Nite nite, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Tahlee

I have to leave you lovely gals now. Time to take Akira to obedience. Hope we can chat again soon. XOX. Byyyyeeeeeee!


----------



## Agility Springer

Tahlee said:


> I have to leave you lovely gals now. Time to take Akira to obedience. Hope we can chat again soon. XOX. Byyyyeeeeeee!


have fun byeeeee x


----------



## Tigerneko

Bumpity bump bump!

Can't have the Chat thread going down the toilet now, can we? 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far


----------



## CatzEyes

Sorry I don't post on here much, but it is hard for me to keep up with the particular thread because I am on a completely different time zone than I think most of you living her in the US. So I'll just say hello to all you PET LOVERS and I hope all is well.


----------



## Tahlee

Me too, CatzEyes. I'm in Australia so when I sleep everyone over there is awake.


----------



## Georges Mum

right - who went out last night on the town?

we want to hear all your giggles and embaressing moments!!! 
I worked a boring old night so you have to provide me with some entertainment!!! HEHE!!!:w00t:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> right - who went out last night on the town?
> 
> we want to hear all your giggles and embaressing moments!!!
> I worked a boring old night so you have to provide me with some entertainment!!! HEHE!!!:w00t:


Morning hun,

I am the proud owner of the sorest dancing feet in England.

Went out for a birthday drink and club with some girlfriends.

It was a great night. We ended up in the middle of the city at 3am with a big crowd of happy smily slightly tipsy people singing Wonderwall with a really great busker that plays there every Saturday night.

Classic.

I have the day off today, Mr Rainy has taken the kids off out and i am languishing in my bed, got a full day planned of walking the dog,crisp eating and Hollyoaks.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Morning hun,
> 
> I am the proud owner of the sorest dancing feet in England.
> 
> Went out for a birthday drink and club with some girlfriends.
> 
> It was a great night. We ended up in the middle of the city at 3am with a big crowd of happy smily slightly tipsy people singing Wonderwall with a really great busker that plays there every Saturday night.
> 
> Classic.
> 
> I have the day off today, Mr Rainy has taken the kids off out and i am languishing in my bed, got a full day planned of walking the dog,crisp eating and Hollyoaks.


sounds like you had a good old knees up then!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't done that for a long time - but i would like my hub to vanish with the chidren for the day! A pamper day - lucky old you!!! ooops sorry i meant young...


----------



## Georges Mum

i cleaned up poop....


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i cleaned up poop....


Not sure my stomach is strong enough for that yet.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Not sure my stomach is strong enough for that yet.


oh dear - hope you didn't sleep next to mr armitage shanks for the night! stiff and cold!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> oh dear - hope you didn't sleep next to mr armitage shanks for the night! stiff and cold!


No i was just nicely tipsy, think one or two of the party may have spent a night conversing with Mr Shanks though


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> No i was just nicely tipsy, think one or two of the party may have spent a night conversing with Mr Shanks though


i only meet up with him if i mix!! LOL's!!

salt'n'vinegar crisps are good to bring you back to life!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi everyone - I am on the midst of doing a report so will be in and out. Glad you had a good night out Rainy.

George - whose poop you clearing up.


Don't mind clearing up poop - it is copious amounts of vomit that gets my stomach.

Are you retching yet rainy? lol


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi everyone - I am on the midst of doing a report so will be in and out. Glad you had a good night out Rainy.
> 
> George - whose poop you clearing up.
> 
> Don't mind clearing up poop - it is copious amounts of vomit that gets my stomach.
> 
> Are you retching yet rainy? lol


its confidential don't you know!

i wear crocs at work and its a good thing too - despite them saying no its not allowed!! they went straight in the sink at work.....


----------



## Georges Mum

i killed the thread!  :skep:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i killed the thread!  :skep:


Hey i am here lol how are you.!
so that thread does it mean your making us all a hot choclate lol :cornut:
kerry xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Hey i am here lol how are you.!
> so that thread does it mean your making us all a hot choclate lol :cornut:
> kerry xxx


I'm just finishing a huge mug of thick hot choccy - its really cold today or is it just me!!!! I hate the cold!!
wish we had an open fire! and a good dvd!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> I'm just finishing a huge mug of thick hot choccy - its really cold today or is it just me!!!! I hate the cold!!
> wish we had an open fire! and a good dvd!


No i am frezzing to i have my hot water bottles lol (the baldie dogs)
i really fancie a nice hot choclate and might get sime from tesco when we go in abit :cornut: thanks for the idea lol..
ooh i wish i had a nice open fire they are great...
you dont need a DVD when you got the pet forum lol..
What kind of films do you like??
kerry xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> No i am frezzing to i have my hot water bottles lol (the baldie dogs)
> i really fancie a nice hot choclate and might get sime from tesco when we go in abit :cornut: thanks for the idea lol..
> ooh i wish i had a nice open fire they are great...
> you dont need a DVD when you got the pet forum lol..
> What kind of films do you like??
> kerry xxx


oh i'm a real sado - romantic ones - loved notebook, meet the fockers is hilarious and also the 2nd one to that, classics like dirty dancing, grease, pink panther
what are you into?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> oh i'm a real sado - romantic ones - loved notebook, meet the fockers is hilarious and also the 2nd one to that, classics like dirty dancing, grease, pink panther
> what are you into?


LOL i haveny see loved notebook but i love the meet the fockers they are great films...i love dirty dancing to and grease is ace and i like pink panther too.
Im usally into animal ones lol some of my favs are
blue fire lady
dreamer
sea biscuite
racing strips how sad am i lol
kerry xx


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> LOL i haveny see loved notebook but i love the meet the fockers they are great films...i love dirty dancing to and grease is ace and i like pink panther too.
> Im usally into animal ones lol some of my favs are
> blue fire lady
> dreamer
> sea biscuite
> racing strips how sad am i lol
> kerry xx


haven't seen those but will keep eyes open. I liked the Disney one with the animals in the jungle - can't remember the name! It was brill and also like Lion King and Nemo is one of my favourites!!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> haven't seen those but will keep eyes open. I liked the Disney one with the animals in the jungle - can't remember the name! It was brill and also like Lion King and Nemo is one of my favourites!!!!


Jungle book its called isnt im sure it is.. but i know witch one you mean..
i love lion king to but still have never seen nemo 
dreamer, sea biscuite and blie fire lady are all horse films lol
kerry xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Jungle book its called isnt im sure it is.. but i know witch one you mean..
> i love lion king to but still have never seen nemo
> dreamer, sea biscuite and blie fire lady are all horse films lol
> kerry xxx


you MUST see nemo - its the best disney yet i think.

Have you seen horsewhisper- thats a really good film?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> you MUST see nemo - its the best disney yet i think.
> 
> Have you seen horsewhisper- thats a really good film?


Yes its great and i have just ffinished reading the book the book i think was better.! great film though
and i love black beauty too lol
i do need to see nemo and shark tale havent seen that yet either
i love all the disney films lol
lady and the tramp
101 dalamtions are probs my fav too


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Yes its great and i have just ffinished reading the book the book i think was better.! great film though
> and i love black beauty too lol
> i do need to see nemo and shark tale havent seen that yet either
> i love all the disney films lol
> lady and the tramp
> 101 dalamtions are probs my fav too


thats jungle one wasn't jungle book - i'm thinking of the one with the zebra with big teeth! LOL's


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> thats jungle one wasn't jungle book - i'm thinking of the one with the zebra with big teeth! LOL's


Oh i dont know then lol..
zebra with big teeth i dont think i have seen any with that in lol..


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Oh i dont know then lol..
> zebra with big teeth i dont think i have seen any with that in lol..


i will ask my girls and tell you later!! oh its madagascar!!!! but not the second one!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i will ask my girls and tell you later!! oh its madagascar!!!! but not the second one!!!


OOH lol i love madagascar great film lol..x


----------



## Guest

love madagascar!

Its my daughters favourite film lol, i think i know most of it off by heart now! The 2nd is ok, but not as good or funny as the first


----------



## Guest

come on people i dont like digging this out of the mire


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hello Billy how are you on this fine evening


----------



## Guest

good evening all


----------



## Guest

Evening All!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi Claire and DT


----------



## Guest

has every1 had good weather today? we have have spent all day cutting down some ivy


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> has every1 had good weather today? we have have spent all day cutting down some ivy


you'll need to kill it Clare the bl**dy stuff keeps coming back - even when you think you've got the lot!


----------



## Lily's Mum

The weather here has been lovely. Sunny all weekend. Yet they predicted heavy rain.


----------



## Guest

Evening all hope all is well with all 
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Evening all, just popped in am off for an early night, all that partying last night  can't hack it like i used to.

Am gonna snuggle up with hot choccie and Mr Rainy, if he is lucky


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> you'll need to kill it Clare the bl**dy stuff keeps coming back - even when you think you've got the lot!


well we cut it all down gonna put something on it to kill it, any suggestions??


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening all!
I'm so tired, I'm sat doing college work and distracting myself by coming on here, so that's not good really. I don't want to go back to college tomorrow =[


----------



## Guest

Evening people!

I am trying to relax with a little glass of wine to cool my temper 

Cant have too much lol, tis a school night so i need to be able to get up at silly o'clock tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> well we cut it all down gonna put something on it to kill it, any suggestions??


Diesel springs to mind! but bordie would be better to advise then me!


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Evening people!
> 
> I am trying to relax with a little glass of wine to cool my temper
> 
> Cant have too much lol, tis a school night so i need to be able to get up at silly o'clock tomorrow!


why do you need to cool your temper? wassup?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> why do you need to cool your temper? wassup?


Billysmums dogs bin poisoned lily


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Billysmums dogs bin poisoned lily


Oh!! horrendous.

Hope your dog is okay Billy.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Diesel springs to mind! but bordie would be better to advise then me!


will try it fanks


----------



## Guest

morning all!

Well I'm up super early to sort out the beginning of billy's medications


----------



## Indie

That makes 2 of us up early then.


----------



## Guest

lol yep!

What gets you up at this silly hour?

I'm normally up at 5-5.30 anyway to sort the kids, but this was especially early for me today!


----------



## Badger's Mum

that's 3 of us i'm up 2 Hope your dog's better today


----------



## Guest

he seems much brighter this morning! Took his tablet without any fuss (they looks like smarties so not suprised he enjoyed it lol).

gotta get kids up and fed now, soon be time for the school run!


----------



## Badger's Mum

i don't have the school run's anymore. glad his better today. shopping soon my son and oh up for a week. And the eat's like a horse


----------



## waggytailsstore

That's 4 of us up! I was up at 4.30am, best part of the day, can get everything organised before anyone else shows up! So sorry to hear bout your dog Billysmum, how's things today?


----------



## Guest

waggytailsstore said:


> That's 4 of us up! I was up at 4.30am, best part of the day, can get everything organised before anyone else shows up! So sorry to hear bout your dog Billysmum, how's things today?


He's a bit brighter this morning! Took his tablets well, and has eaten a little breakfast. 

Right i need to get my finger out lol, breakfast and dressing is complete for the kids, need to do the hair and teethbrushing routine


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> He's a bit brighter this morning! Took his tablets well, and has eaten a little breakfast.
> 
> Right i need to get my finger out lol, breakfast and dressing is complete for the kids, need to do the hair and teethbrushing routine


How many kid's have you got?


----------



## Guest

2 lol I'm a single mam too (another reason for the early mornings)

one of each flavour  My son is 2 (nearly 3) , and my daughter is 4 (nearly 5 - going on 35). 

Have to wait until september before i get some time to myself again  - thats when son starts pre-school


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> 2 lol I'm a single mam too (another reason for the early mornings)
> 
> one of each flavour  My son is 2 (nearly 3) , and my daughter is 4 (nearly 5 - going on 35).
> 
> Have to wait until september before i get some time to myself again  - thats when son starts pre-school


Have to say i found it easyer on my own. But it is hard when they'r so young, don't need to tell you that do i


----------



## Guest

I am up 

Morning all xx


----------



## Georges Mum

Happy Birthday Miss Cheeky Tassles!! Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Guest

We never had a school run when mine were small! a bus collected em and returned em!!! When they got older they walked there and back and when they got to seniors they used their bikes!

DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> We never had a school run when mine were small! a bus collected em and returned em!!! When they got older they walked there and back and when they got to seniors they used their bikes!
> 
> DT


Lol well i dont run em there, and i dont drive, so we walk  She's not quite old enough for walking herself though, although its tempting on miserable wet days like this 

Seriously though, it shocks me the amount of parents who drive their kids to school. I do see that sometimes its a necessity if you are off to work immediatly after, but FFS the queue extends through the whole estate, backing traffic up all over. I know walking usually means we beat alot of her friends to school, who are driven in! Maybe our school is a bit unique as its one of 4 (2 standard 2 special) in a large learning campus. It means the kids go to school in the same place from 3-18yrs old, just different buildings


----------



## Guest

I am avoiding the school run today, letting mine have a "mummy day" as it's my birthday.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> I am avoiding the school run today, letting mine have a "mummy day" as it's my birthday.


Happy birthday to you!!!!!! 21 again!!!!!! Have a good day, put your feet up and let everyone run around you for a change!?!!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::smile5::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Happy birthday to you!!!!!! 21 again!!!!!! Have a good day, put your feet up and let everyone run around you for a change!?!!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::smile5::001_tt1:


Thanks hunny bunny, that's the plan.

Just off to get more cakes with the little people


----------



## Shazach

Whilst I remember....
Lily's Mum, what happened with the PATs assessment, or have you not had it yet?

Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Whilst I remember....
> Lily's Mum, what happened with the PATs assessment, or have you not had it yet?
> 
> Sh xx


It is on Thursday Shaz. How the heck do you remember that?!


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> It is on Thursday Shaz. How the heck do you remember that?!


what is a pat test - i thought it was an electric test? I know this phrase


----------



## Lily's Mum

PAT = pets as therapy. Where pet go to hospitals, nursing homes, schools etc.


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> PAT = pets as therapy. Where pet go to hospitals, nursing homes, schools etc.


ok - thats a bit more interesting!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> It is on Thursday Shaz. How the heck do you remember that?!


Hehe! I'm watching you....:001_tongue:, No, really I saw a pats dog recently and it reminded me to ask you.

...as in it triggered my memory...the pats dog didn't actually speak to me....I've been taking my medication regularly... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just hope she behaves herself lol SHe definitely has the temperament - fantastic with kids. Will just hope she does all the things they assess her for lol


----------



## Georges Mum

have you seen the led sheep thread - its amazing and its _real!_


----------



## Guest

Hey all how is everyone this evening.??
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Hey all how is everyone this evening.??
> kerry xxx


Evening Kerry,

Trying not to post too much as Mr Rainy just cooked me dinner so i really owe him my undivided attention.

xx


----------



## Georges Mum

just posted on your other thread!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evening Kerry,
> 
> Trying not to post too much as Mr Rainy just cooked me dinner so i really owe him my undivided attention.
> 
> xx


LOL well hope you have had a great day.!
and speak more later or tomoro sweetie xxx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Just hope she behaves herself lol SHe definitely has the temperament - fantastic with kids. Will just hope she does all the things they assess her for lol


If it's Lily they are testing, I think it's a forgone conclusion


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Evening Kerry,
> 
> Trying not to post too much as Mr Rainy just cooked me dinner so i really owe him my undivided attention.
> 
> xx


what did he cook you? Toad in the hole? LOL's:yikes:


----------



## Leena

Went Nordic walking with hubby yesterday and we saw two eagles!! Gosh they are gorgeous!

Leena


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Just hope she behaves herself lol SHe definitely has the temperament - fantastic with kids. Will just hope she does all the things they assess her for lol


I'm sure they'll bite your hand off to have you both 



Leena said:


> Went Nordic walking with hubby yesterday and we saw two eagles!! Gosh they are gorgeous!
> 
> Leena


Wow, not something we get to see around here. We have a red kite though, that's fairly unusual here 

Have you any pictures?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Evening all!!! Just popping in to say hi!!!!! I saw a Heron clos(ish) up today, Poppy tried to chase it, it looked at her as if to say 'ha, you wish' and flew off, then caught a fish!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Evening all!!! Just popping in to say hi!!!!! I saw a Heron clos(ish) up today, Poppy tried to chase it, it looked at her as if to say 'ha, you wish' and flew off, then caught a fish!!! Love them!!!


LOL they didnt get it then we had a herion in today attacked by a dog ripped the wing in half ....xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

DevilDogz said:


> LOL they didnt get it then we had a herion in today attacked by a dog ripped the wing in half ....xx


That sounds awful!!!!! this one luckily got away no harm done!!! Poor thing!!!


----------



## Shazach

Nite Folks, my bed time now, (bumping this thread whilst I'm at it :biggrin

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nite Folks, my bed time now, (bumping this thread whilst I'm at it :biggrin
> 
> Sh xx


Night sleep well take care xxx 
kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thought i would drag this up as i am chatting on profiles and we could be doing it in here.

Evening All


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Thought i would drag this up as i am chatting on profiles and we could be doing it in here.
> 
> Evening All


Evening rainy..
How you keeping..?
kerry xx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Thought i would drag this up as i am chatting on profiles and we could be doing it in here.
> 
> Evening All


Hehe, you read my mind! I was just searching for it


----------



## Lily's Mum

hi ya peeps


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> hi ya peeps


Evenin. What have you been up to today?? How's the moving plans going?


----------



## charlie9009

Hi, how is everyone?


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Hi, how is everyone?


Good thanks. How about you?


----------



## Shazach

Is it me or are there a lot of cops/camera programmes on lately?


----------



## Kathryn1

evening everyone from a wet and dull wales xxx


----------



## charlie9009

rainy said:


> Good thanks. How about you?


I'm not too bad. Trying to escape from Reece, he's trying everything to wind us both up tonight!

And now its just started thundering so I'm not sure what he'll think of that when I put him in bed!?


----------



## Lily's Mum

I worked this morning, putting the Country straight. Then this savvy dropped dustbin lids off, walked Lily and met a grumpy jack russell called penny and a grumpy mongrel. Why can't they have grumpy dog walk times and happy dog walk times. Solve a lot of problems.

What have all you lot been doing?

Oh and it is thundering and bucketing it down here.


----------



## charlie9009

Lily's Mum said:


> What have all you lot been doing?


 Not been up to much, working as normal and having intelligent oneword conversations with Reece. That's about it!


----------



## Georges Mum

catering for a meeting at school tonight! 
ate my dinner at 4.30 and now i am hungry again so i am having a mini dinner now. just a tiny salad.
debating payday on thursday!! LOL's
debating bying a yuppy briefcase i have seen! for work of course but it is very smart! make me look organised!!! PMSL!!!


----------



## Guest

I havent done alot worked from 7 till 12 walked the dogs before then i went came on here.!!
Went shopping didnt get anything exciting thoug 
came back home shaved two of my hairless then walked dogs again feed them had a shower and came on here lol...
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I worked this morning, putting the Country straight. Then this savvy dropped dustbin lids off, walked Lily and met a grumpy jack russell called penny and a grumpy mongrel. Why can't they have grumpy dog walk times and happy dog walk times. Solve a lot of problems.
> 
> What have all you lot been doing?
> 
> Oh and it is thundering and bucketing it down here.


LOL. That's a great idea. I think you should be Prime Minister, i would vote for you



charlie9009 said:


> I'm not too bad. Trying to escape from Reece, he's trying everything to wind us both up tonight!
> 
> And now its just started thundering so I'm not sure what he'll think of that when I put him in bed!?


Sounds like a fun night. My 2 year old just stopped playing with her talking backpack 

We have no thunder but i love it so hope we get some. It doesn't seem to bother oscar.



Georges Mum said:


> catering for a meeting at school tonight!
> ate my dinner at 4.30 and now i am hungry again so i am having a mini dinner now. just a tiny salad.
> debating payday on thursday!! LOL's
> debating bying a yuppy briefcase i have seen! for work of course but it is very smart! make me look organised!!! PMSL!!!


Keep up the facade (but we know the truth)



DevilDogz said:


> I havent done alot worked from 7 till 12 walked the dogs before then i went came on here.!!
> Went shopping didnt get anything exciting thoug
> came back home shaved two of my hairless then walked dogs again feed them had a shower and came on here lol...
> kerry xx


What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair


----------



## Guest

[/QUOTE]What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair [/QUOTE]

LOL they get like bum fluff hair across there back that gets shaved off..
Hairy hairless get a single coat that gets shaved off 
unlike the powderpuff that have a double coat lol..
true hairless dont get shaved although some still have to have stuble taken off..!
They all get face shaved including the powderpuffs
kerry xx


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> now its just started thundering so I'm not sure what he'll think of that when I put him in bed!?





Lily's Mum said:


> Oh and it is thundering and bucketing it down here.


No thunder here, hopefully it's working it way here...I like thunder 
(Don't know what Zach will make of it!)


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> LOL. That's a great idea. I think you should be Prime Minister, i would vote for you
> 
> Sounds like a fun night. My 2 year old just stopped playing with her talking backpack
> 
> We have no thunder but i love it so hope we get some. It doesn't seem to bother oscar.
> 
> Keep up the facade (but we know the truth)
> 
> What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair


PMSL i thought that too!!!

rainy - don't you have a moustache yet?


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> I havent done alot worked from 7 till 12 walked the dogs before then i went came on here.!!
> Went shopping didnt get anything exciting thoug
> came back home shaved two of my hairless then walked dogs again feed them had a shower and came on here lol...
> kerry xx


Lol, I can't wait untill I have the excuse of having to bath and shave the dog, it's the only time I ever have to myself!!


----------



## Shazach

What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair [/QUOTE]

LOL they get like bum fluff hair across there back that gets shaved off..
Hairy hairless get a single coat that gets shaved off 
unlike the powderpuff that have a double coat lol..
true hairless dont get shaved although some still have to have stuble taken off..!
They all get face shaved including the powderpuffs
kerry xx[/QUOTE]

Never knew that! Ta Hon, education!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> No thunder here, hopefully it's working it way here...I like thunder
> (Don't know what Zach will make of it!)


We got non either...
My dogs hate it buy i love thunder and watching the lightning


----------



## Lily's Mum

My 4 year old asked me if you could see thunder. I wanted to give her an analogy. I said it is like a fart. You can hear it but you can't see it. She understood but am know thinking maybe not a good analogy lol


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> No thunder here, hopefully it's working it way here...I like thunder
> (Don't know what Zach will make of it!)


 I really like it too, but I'm not so sure about Reece, he's scared of everything at the moment, he keeps running away from ants!  Unfortunatly he's not scared of me telling him off when he's climbing into the bird cage though! :sosp:


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, I can't wait untill I have the excuse of having to bath and shave the dog, it's the only time I ever have to myself!!


LOL how exciting is it..!
Pople look at me like im a nutter out on a walk re applying sun cream haha
mine get creamed every day and bathed 3 times a fortnight..
theres no amount of times that they have to be shaved just the night before a show and they still get stuble back by the morning lol..

kerry xx


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> My 4 year old asked me if you could see thunder. I wanted to give her an analogy. I said it is like a fart. You can hear it but you can't see it. She understood but am know thinking maybe not a good analogy lol


wet fart! PMLs!!!!:crying:


----------



## charlie9009

Lily's Mum said:


> My 4 year old asked me if you could see thunder. I wanted to give her an analogy. I said it is like a fart. You can hear it but you can't see it. She understood but am know thinking maybe not a good analogy lol


Lol, I like that!! :smile:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> wet fart! PMLs!!!!:crying:


lol, trust you!!!


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> I really like it too, but I'm not so sure about Reece, he's scared of everything at the moment, he keeps running away from ants!  Unfortunatly he's not scared of me telling him off when he's climbing into the bird cage though! :sosp:


Have you posted any pictures?


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> lol, trust you!!!


was it not you that saw the guy fart happy birthday or the national anthem and then all hell broke loose as the heavens opened!!! That was you i think!!!


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> Have you posted any pictures?


 Of Reece in the bird cage, or my bird??? There is a pic of her in the bird picture section, under Sunny the Sennie, but I haven't got any pics of him in it yet. I am going to though. He can nearly get all the way in, I'm sure he's part monkey!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> was it not you that saw the guy fart happy birthday or the national anthem and then all hell broke loose as the heavens opened!!! That was you i think!!!


there was the bloke on opportunity knocks who sung from his bottom. he went on stage and abluted everywhere. A horrified Hughey asked what he was doing, the guy replied 'just clearing my throat out'


----------



## Guest

What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair [/QUOTE]

LOL they get like bum fluff hair across there back that gets shaved off..
Hairy hairless get a single coat that gets shaved off 
unlike the powderpuff that have a double coat lol..
true hairless dont get shaved although some still have to have stuble taken off..!
They all get face shaved including the powderpuffs
kerry xx[/QUOTE]

You are so knowledgable 



Shazach said:


> No thunder here, hopefully it's working it way here...I like thunder
> (Don't know what Zach will make of it!)


More proof we were seperated at birth 



Georges Mum said:


> PMSL i thought that too!!!
> 
> rainy - don't you have a moustache yet?


No just the beard



Lily's Mum said:


> My 4 year old asked me if you could see thunder. I wanted to give her an analogy. I said it is like a fart. You can hear it but you can't see it. She understood but am know thinking maybe not a good analogy lol


I have got myself in a right mess with the "how do babies get in mummies" debate so i feel your stress.


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> there was the bloke on opportunity knocks who sung from his bottom. he went on stage and abluted everywhere. A horrified Hughey asked what he was doing, the guy replied 'just clearing my throat out'


yes you see my memory is getting better!!! :scared:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair


LOL they get like bum fluff hair across there back that gets shaved off..
Hairy hairless get a single coat that gets shaved off 
unlike the powderpuff that have a double coat lol..
true hairless dont get shaved although some still have to have stuble taken off..!
They all get face shaved including the powderpuffs
kerry xx[/QUOTE]

You are so knowledgable 

Thanks lol i got a lovely picture of my bitch are we allowed to put pic in here???
Ask me a question about anything other than animals and you would think what a numpty haha
xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

have got myself in a right mess with the "how do babies get in mummies" debate so i feel your stress.[/QUOTE]

Did Mr Rainy not give Mummy a jelly Baby?


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> What on earth does "shaving the hairless" mean, surely thay have no hair


LOL they get like bum fluff hair across there back that gets shaved off..
Hairy hairless get a single coat that gets shaved off 
unlike the powderpuff that have a double coat lol..
true hairless dont get shaved although some still have to have stuble taken off..!
They all get face shaved including the powderpuffs
kerry xx[/QUOTE]

You are so knowledgable 

More proof we were seperated at birth 

No just the beard

I have got myself in a right mess with the "how do babies get in mummies" debate so i feel your stress.[/QUOTE]

where do i come from!

I was asked during a conversation about why my girls were upsidedown back to front inside me if Daddy put the seed in the wrong way! Quite seriously!!!


----------



## charlie9009

rainy said:


> I have got myself in a right mess with the "how do babies get in mummies" debate so i feel your stress.


 Oooo, how do you deal with that question?? Luckily Reece can only string 3 words together, so I haven't had any of the hard questions yet!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

something wrong with the puter - is it me or is it not quoting properley?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> something wrong with the puter - is it me or is it not quoting properley?


I saw that to its so annoying lol i like it all neat and tidy lol


----------



## Guest

Well i said the daddy gives the mummy the baby, and 5 year old sais how so i said he puts a seed in so 5 year old sais how (THIS WAS IN COSTA COFFEE!!!!). So i said ask Daddy.

So Daddy sais later when asked "they sneek up on them"


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> LOL they get like bum fluff hair across there back that gets shaved off..
> Hairy hairless get a single coat that gets shaved off
> unlike the powderpuff that have a double coat lol..
> true hairless dont get shaved although some still have to have stuble taken off..!
> They all get face shaved including the powderpuffs
> kerry xx


You are so knowledgable 

Thanks lol i got a lovely picture of my bitch are we allowed to put pic in here???
Ask me a question about anything other than animals and you would think what a numpty haha
xx[/QUOTE]

Course you can, you do what you like hun xx We love piccies, you know that


----------



## charlie9009

Is it ok for me to post a pic of the chinese crested I had? I don't have her any more, but I still love to show her off!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Well i said the daddy gives the mummy the baby, and 5 year old sais how so i said he puts a seed in so 5 year old sais how (THIS WAS IN COSTA COFFEE!!!!). So i said ask Daddy.
> 
> So Daddy sais later when asked "they sneek up on them"


my daughter knows all the facts of life now lol

But the best thing in the world for explaining it at an age appropriate level was a book called "where willy went"  If you havent heard of it go and get one! its fantastic, and oh so so funny

My daughter however wanted to know more detail (typical nosy woman), so knows a little more than what is given away in the book but obviously still age appropriate!


----------



## Guest

View attachment 20901


View attachment 20902


View attachment 20903


This is prada a hairless bitch..!!!
shes 5months
NO charlie you cant haver her  lol


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 20901
> 
> 
> View attachment 20902
> 
> 
> View attachment 20903
> 
> 
> This is prada a hairless bitch..!!!
> shes 5months
> NO charlie you cant haver her  lol


 OMG I love her!!! Are you sure you can't be persuaded!! :ihih: :ihih: :smilewinkgrin:

I'm off to find me a pup!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> Of Reece in the bird cage, or my bird??? There is a pic of her in the bird picture section, under Sunny the Sennie, but I haven't got any pics of him in it yet. I am going to though. He can nearly get all the way in, I'm sure he's part monkey!! :smilewinkgrin:


Reece in the bird cage would be good!! But any photo's welcome!



rainy said:


> No just the beard


PMSL so hard!!!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> OMG I love her!!! Are you sure you can't be persuaded!! :ihih: :ihih: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I'm off to find me a pup!! :smilewinkgrin:


LOL im sure you cant have her shes mine we got her at 10weeks...
yeah i want to see yours lol i love looking
Prada should have her first show at 6month aslong as she still at breed standard...x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 20901
> 
> 
> View attachment 20902
> 
> 
> View attachment 20903
> 
> 
> This is prada a hairless bitch..!!!
> shes 5months
> NO charlie you cant haver her  lol


Pretty baby Ahhhhhhh



charlie9009 said:


> Is it ok for me to post a pic of the chinese crested I had? I don't have her any more, but I still love to show her off!


Show off ALL you like on here.



billyboysmammy said:


> my daughter knows all the facts of life now lol
> 
> But the best thing in the world for explaining it at an age appropriate level was a book called "where willy went"  If you havent heard of it go and get one! its fantastic, and oh so so funny
> 
> My daughter however wanted to know more detail (typical nosy woman), so knows a little more than what is given away in the book but obviously still age appropriate!


It's a great book. I must get one you just reminded me of it


----------



## charlie9009

I can't find my disc with all my pics of Summer on :crying: (Darren's had a tidy up and I can't find anything!) I've got a few on my phone, but they're not such good quality. Just putting them on computer! :smile:


----------



## charlie9009

This is Summer (the black and white staffie is my brothers dog Tyson. They got on really well)


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> This is Summer (the black and white staffie is my brothers dog Tyson. They got on really well)
> 
> View attachment 20904
> 
> 
> View attachment 20905
> 
> 
> View attachment 20906
> 
> 
> View attachment 20907
> 
> 
> View attachment 20908


WOW she is gorgouse did you show her or get her from a show line.???

mum thinks shes seen the dog before lol


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> This is Summer (the black and white staffie is my brothers dog Tyson. They got on really well)
> 
> View attachment 20904
> 
> 
> View attachment 20905
> 
> 
> View attachment 20906
> 
> 
> View attachment 20907
> 
> 
> View attachment 20908


Love that first one. She is lovely. You two are definately warming me to these little poppets. So cute.


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> This is Summer (the black and white staffie is my brothers dog Tyson. They got on really well)
> 
> View attachment 20904
> 
> 
> View attachment 20905
> 
> 
> View attachment 20906
> 
> 
> View attachment 20907
> 
> 
> View attachment 20908


Awww, like the one of her sunbathing


----------



## Guest

View attachment 20909


View attachment 20910


View attachment 20911


View attachment 20912


View attachment 20913


A few more taro and kioti


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> WOW she is gorgouse did you show her or get her from a show line.???
> 
> mum thinks shes seen the dog before lol


 She was bred by angelcrest, and she does look like her mum! She hasn't been shown as she had an underbite (is that right? Where her bottom teeth sat just infront of her top)

I would love to get one the same colour as her, but I'll be happy with any as long as the personnality is right!


----------



## charlie9009

rainy said:


> Love that first one. She is lovely. You two are definately warming me to these little poppets. So cute.


 I would deffinatly recommend meeting one to anybody, that is what swayed me into getting one! They are fantastic dogs!


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> Awww, like the one of her sunbathing


 I think that is something cresties are well known for, they LOVE the sun!!


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 20909
> 
> 
> View attachment 20910
> 
> 
> View attachment 20911
> 
> 
> View attachment 20912
> 
> 
> View attachment 20913
> 
> 
> A few more taro and kioti


 I love them all!! I have just found a 6 month old pup for sale very similar colourings to Summer! God I wish I had some money!! :frown:


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> She was bred by angelcrest, and she does look like her mum! She hasn't been shown as she had an underbite (is that right? Where her bottom teeth sat just infront of her top)
> 
> I would love to get one the same colour as her, but I'll be happy with any as long as the personnality is right!


Was her mum angelcrest misty dragon
Its called an under shoot jaw..!
I like her colour and there are a alot like that around these days...!
sorry for the questions lol


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I would deffinatly recommend meeting one to anybody, that is what swayed me into getting one! They are fantastic dogs!


Would like to meet one, i never had.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Would like to meet one, i never had.


Come to my made house and meet 11


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Come to my made house and meet 11


It's a date.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> It's a date.


LOL you can bring ocscar to if you like he will get on well with the JRT and the italion spinoni the cresteds would just be sun bathing like always lol xxx


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> Was her mum angelcrest misty dragon
> Its called an under shoot jaw..!
> I like her colour and there are a alot like that around these days...!
> sorry for the questions lol


 Yes, that was her mum  Have you ever seen her at any shows? I never met the parents as the lady I brought her off wasn't the lady that bred her 

I think that is my favourite colour, although I do keep seeing other colours that I love (like your pup in the 1st pictures! :001_wub: )

Rainy, where abouts are you? Maybe someone on here that owns cresties doesn't live too far from you and would be willing to meet up sometime? I would be, but I haven't got one yet! :blink: :smile:


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Yes, that was her mum  Have you ever seen her at any shows? I never met the parents as the lady I brought her off wasn't the lady that bred her
> 
> I think that is my favourite colour, although I do keep seeing other colours that I love (like your pup in the 1st pictures! :001_wub: )
> 
> Rainy, where abouts are you? Maybe someone on here that owns cresties doesn't live too far from you and would be willing to meet up sometime? I would be, but I haven't got one yet! :blink: :smile:


Yes i have seen her mum and the breeder of your summer has some amazing dogs.!
She does well in the ring i have always liked summers mum and always remember a good dog lol..
The breed is a very nice person and very good within the breed.
There are so many colour and i havent got a fav for the hairless but the black and white are the best colours for powderpuffs IMO
LOL were about are you charlie??
kerry xxxx


----------



## Shazach

I'm going for me wash and scrub, so night all, sleep well.

Sh xx


----------



## Georges Mum

night night!! sleep well. I'm off in a minute to!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm going for me wash and scrub, so night all, sleep well.
> 
> Sh xx


Night sleep well.!..xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Night Shaz, sorry if I upset ya on Rona's 0ld saying thread. Just got carried away lol


----------



## Guest

I'm off too, shaz is saving her water for me.

Night peeps xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Night Rainy, I am going up after the News. Keep the bed warm.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Night Shaz, sorry if I upset ya on Rona's 0ld saying thread. Just got carried away lol


Ahh, you never upset me Hon :biggrin: just got RSI now though!!!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Night Rainy, I am going up after the News. Keep the bed warm.


Left, Right or In the middle again ?????


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Left, Right or In the middle again ?????


Head and toe tonight luv.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Head and toe tonight luv.


Mr Rainy WILL be pleased


----------



## charlie9009

Night night everyone.



DevilDogz said:


> Yes i have seen her mum and the breeder of your summer has some amazing dogs.!
> She does well in the ring i have always liked summers mum and always remember a good dog lol..
> The breed is a very nice person and very good within the breed.
> There are so many colour and i havent got a fav for the hairless but the black and white are the best colours for powderpuffs IMO
> LOL were about are you charlie??
> kerry xxxx


 I am in worcestershire.

I'm glad to hear that she is a good breeder. I thought she was as she had Summer back off me and I didn't even get her from them. I was thinking of maybe contacting them too see if they had any younger dogs that needed rehoming, or even better, if they still have Summer, although I do feel it would be a bit unfair to have her change homes again.

Black and white in puffs is good, and something I've not seen much (not that I'm an expert lol)


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Mr Rainy WILL be pleased


oo er too much info thank you!!!


----------



## Guest

I am in worcestershire.

I'm glad to hear that she is a good breeder. I thought she was as she had Summer back off me and I didn't even get her from them. I was thinking of maybe contacting them too see if they had any younger dogs that needed rehoming, or even better, if they still have Summer, although I do feel it would be a bit unfair to have her change homes again.

Black and white in puffs is good, and something I've not seen much (not that I'm an expert lol)[/QUOTE]

If summer is who i think she is and is (mistygogogirl)then im sure shes with another women in the breed we know and happy..!
Yes it might be a good idea to go back to the breeder summer was from if you was happy with her..
good luck with it xxx


----------



## charlie9009

If summer is who i think she is and is (mistygogogirl)then im sure shes with another women in the breed we know and happy..!
Yes it might be a good idea to go back to the breeder summer was from if you was happy with her..
good luck with it xxx[/QUOTE]

I don't know what Summers proper KC name was. I should think that where ever she is she will be happy as she had a fantastic personality and every body loved her. 

I might get in touch with them, but I will wait untill I get the money from my car first!

I'm off to be now, thank you for sharing all your doggy pics with me (well, and everyone else!) tonight.
Night night.


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> If summer is who i think she is and is (mistygogogirl)then im sure shes with another women in the breed we know and happy..!
> Yes it might be a good idea to go back to the breeder summer was from if you was happy with her..
> good luck with it xxx


 I don't know what Summers proper KC name was. I should think that where ever she is she will be happy as she had a fantastic personality and every body loved her. 

I might get in touch with them, but I will wait untill I get the money from my car first!

I'm off to be now, thank you for sharing all your doggy pics with me (well, and everyone else!) tonight.
Night night.[/QUOTE]

OK night and no probs sorry for all the questions lol
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Evenin All.

Had a busy day today.

Ran a Reflexology workshop at a toddler group this morning, then Tesco, School run and a trip to the local farm cafe for milkshakes and fish feeding with my 2 and one extra. Cleaning furiously inbetween :biggrin:

Just one more day with my main childminding child and i have May off except after school care. Will be totally skint but nice to get a bit of a break from it.

It's kind of the start of me winding down the childminding and feeding in the Reflex as Sophie starts pre school in September and i hope to be Reflexing by Jan when she goes more hours. Just need to get off here and do the damn casestudies  

I am being a total idiot because if i spent as much time in the evening doing that as i did on here i would have it done but i am "diverting" myself.

Oh well may go pour some wine to get over it :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evenin All.
> 
> Had a busy day today.
> 
> Ran a Reflexology workshop at a toddler group this morning, then Tesco, School run and a trip to the local farm cafe for milkshakes and fish feeding with my 2 and one extra. Cleaning furiously inbetween :biggrin:
> 
> Just one more day with my main childminding child and i have May off except after school care. Will be totally skint but nice to get a bit of a break from it.
> 
> It's kind of the start of me winding down the childminding and feeding in the Reflex as Sophie starts pre school in September and i hope to be Reflexing by Jan when she goes more hours. Just need to get off here and do the damn casestudies
> 
> I am being a total idiot because if i spent as much time in the evening doing that as i did on here i would have it done but i am "diverting" myself.
> 
> Oh well may go pour some wine to get over it :thumbup1:


Sounds like a good day Rainy:thumbsup:...

I watched Fern and Phillip- and there was a good section on it ,which was about woman who have to wear wigs etc- so took some details from that. Then my mum came over and made chicken soup for me as she says its more nourishing than the drinks the dietician as given me. I normally love my mums soup- but smelling her boiling the bones made me feel a little yucky.Then some friends came who i worked with - that was nice, but made me feel a bit sad wishing i was back. Then children home and they talked my socks off- i loved it!:thumbsup:
And now my son is showing me his new trick of how to read my mind( wont take him long:lol:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Sounds like a good day Rainy:thumbsup:...
> 
> I watched Fern and Phillip- and there was a good section on it ,which was about woman who have to wear wigs etc- so took some details from that. Then my mum came over and made chicken soup for me as she says its more nourishing than the drinks the dietician as given me. I normally love my mums soup- but smelling her boiling the bones made me feel a little yucky.Then some friends came who i worked with - that was nice, but made me feel a bit sad wishing i was back. Then children home and they talked my socks off- i loved it!:thumbsup:
> And now my son is showing me his new trick of how to read my mind( wont take him long:lol:
> 
> Sammy


Sounds like an ok day .

Did you check out those baseball cap ones?? My sisters looked really cool. My mother in law had a full fitted one. I went with her for her appointments because i used to be a hairdresser (a few moons ago ) but to be honest i preferred her in just a hat or scarf. What job did you do?

Good job your son can't read the minds of half the women on here, he would be corrupted


----------



## Guest

I did Rainy,thankyou,and i have ordered one! I am going to look soooooo cool,and i was a Radiographer- i loved it and miss it greatly:crying:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I did Rainy,thankyou,and i have ordered one! I am going to look soooooo cool,and i was a Radiographer- i loved it and miss it greatly:crying:
> 
> Sammy


Ooooo what colour. My sister went for blonde because she had always been dark.

I can't even imagine what this sort of thing must do to every aspect of your life. May i ask how long you have been dealing with it? (just tell me to P off if you want to, won't be offended).

xx


----------



## Guest

I got the dark one- i was very dark before-and this is my 18th month of having it =( and yes it does affect everything-and i would never tell you to hsuh Rainy-youre lovely =)

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

Evening Rainy, evening Minnie, evening anybody else!!!

How we all doing?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening Rainy, evening Minnie, evening anybody else!!!
> 
> How we all doing?
> 
> Sh x


Ello SH , im ok thankyou, you had a nice day?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I got the dark one- i was very dark before-and this is my 18th month of having it =( and yes it does affect everything-and i would never tell you to hsuh Rainy-youre lovely =)
> 
> Sammy


Ooooo dark and sexy, i like it :thumbup1: ( i am a plum haired godess so definately respect your choice )

18 months ia a long time  My Mum in Law had breast cancer the year i had sophie (my 2 year old). She had everything removed and appears to be recoverring well at the moment. She did a trial with her Chemo and had the sessions closer together than the norm so it didn't go on so long.


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Evening Rainy, evening Minnie, evening anybody else!!!
> 
> How we all doing?
> 
> Sh x


hi sent you a meassage today!!! xx


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Ello SH , im ok thankyou, you had a nice day?
> 
> Sammy


Yes, ok, thanks Hon. Did a little retail therapy on the way home tonight so that was good!!
Has Rainy offered you a free reflexology session yet :lol::biggrin:, isn't that supposed to work well alongside Chemo??

Just made my trademark microwave risotto 

Sh x


----------



## Guest

I have tried reflexology and one or two other things

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

bye-bye xxxx


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> I have tried reflexology and one or two other things
> 
> Sammy


I have too, don't tell rainy, but I couldn't cope with the reflexology, I found it hurt - I think I have over sensitive feet!!! (Or a rough reflexologist!) But loved Reiki


----------



## Guest

ooooooooooo i love reiki too!!

Has George gone?

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> hi sent you a meassage today!!! xx


Sorry missed this in cross posting! Have you, where is it???

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Hello Shaz and GM, How did i miss your arrival (and subsequent departure)

Yes reflex is good but only as a "complimentary treatment".

What i would actually recommend though is getting the Relax Kids mediatations Cds and book for your children.

They are lovely and something relaxing you could do together while having a nice mummy hug xx

Amazon.co.uk: relax kids


----------



## Guest

Evening all .....
Hope all is well..! Have i missed much
kerry xxxx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Hello Shaz and GM, How did i miss your arrival (and subsequent departure)
> 
> Yes reflex is good but only as a "complimentary treatment".
> 
> What i would actually recommend though is getting the Relax Kids mediatations Cds and book for your children.
> 
> They are lovely and something relaxing you could do together while having a nice mummy hug xx
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: relax kids


I haven't got any kids.....do I hug myself, or do I have to steal someone elses kids :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I haven't got any kids.....do I hug myself, or do I have to steal someone elses kids :lol::lol:


That bit wasn't for you but with your mental age you would benefit hugely


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy fellow idle chatters!! How are you all diddling today?

I am feeling rather cream crackered. Have been on an Emergency Aid course and practising CPR - it is really knackering.

Chilling wit some ribena now.


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Evening all .....
> Hope all is well..! Have i missed much
> kerry xxxx


Not really just all about me being a plum haired reflexology giving goddess :ciappa: or should i have just stopped at the word plum


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> That bit wasn't for you but with your mental age you would benefit hugely


Well it's you that says we were seperated at birth, so you should know!!! :laugh:



Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy fellow idle chatters!! How are you all diddling today?
> 
> I am feeling rather cream crackered. Have been on an Emergency Aid course and practising CPR - it is really knackering.
> 
> Chilling wit some ribena now.


Hiya LM, which rhyme did you learn for the rhythm?


----------



## Lily's Mum

I could do with someone rubbing my feet -come on over Brainy Rainy


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening all!
How are we today?
I'm feeling so much happier now, probably because I don't have to go to college on Friday because I'm going away =D
x


----------



## Shazach

Hi DD - sorry missed your arrival xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Not really just all about me being a plum haired reflexology giving goddess :ciappa: or should i have just stopped at the word plum


LOL sound very intresting


----------



## EmzieAngel

Lily's Mum said:


> I could do with someone rubbing my feet -come on over Brainy Rainy


Would you like a foot wash too? 
I could send over a very tired Lab to come do it for you 
Lol sorry.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hi DD - sorry missed your arrival xx


LOL thought you all had me on ignor


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all!
> How are we today?
> I'm feeling so much happier now, probably because I don't have to go to college on Friday because I'm going away =D
> x


Hi Emzie, Where you going?

(have we all arrived yet, 'cause I'm struggling to keep up!!!)


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Hello Shaz and GM, How did i miss your arrival (and subsequent departure)
> 
> Yes reflex is good but only as a "complimentary treatment".
> 
> What i would actually recommend though is getting the Relax Kids mediatations Cds and book for your children.
> 
> They are lovely and something relaxing you could do together while having a nice mummy hug xx
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: relax kids


Thankyou Rainy..youre an angel ..youre soo like DT..shes an angel too..i know this cos she told me 

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> LOL thought you all had me on ignor


As if!!.....:001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Hi Emzie, Where you going?
> 
> (have we all arrived yet, 'cause I'm struggling to keep up!!!)


I'm going to Great Yarmouth with my mum, brother, and his girlfriend and Bailey of course. Shall be fun I think.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy fellow idle chatters!! How are you all diddling today?
> 
> I am feeling rather cream crackered. Have been on an Emergency Aid course and practising CPR - it is really knackering.
> 
> Chilling wit some ribena now.


YUK did you have to do the baby one 



Shazach said:


> Well it's you that says we were seperated at birth, so you should know!!! :laugh:
> 
> LOL
> 
> Hiya LM, which rhyme did you learn for the rhythm?


Nellie the elephant when i did it



Lily's Mum said:


> I could do with someone rubbing my feet -come on over Brainy Rainy


Is that my new nickname. EXCELLENT 



EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all!
> How are we today?
> I'm feeling so much happier now, probably because I don't have to go to college on Friday because I'm going away =D
> x


Evening. Where are you off to then?


----------



## Lily's Mum

EmzieAngel said:


> Would you like a foot wash too?
> I could send over a very tired Lab to come do it for you
> Lol sorry.


hee hee I dont mind a dog licking my feet -thank you


----------



## EmzieAngel

I'm going to Great Yarmouth!
Thought I'd say it again, just in case you didn't catch it on the previous page.


----------



## Guest

Ello DD .Elmzie and angel 

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> YUK did you have to do the baby one
> 
> Nellie the elephant when i did it
> 
> Is that my new nickname. EXCELLENT
> 
> Evening. Where are you off to then?


Hehe, you can't keep up either :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Lily's Mum said:


> hee hee I dont mind a dog licking my feet -thank you


Ohh that's good then, just he's dead to the world, so might take a while getting to you :smile5:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello DD .Elmzie and angel
> 
> Sammy


Evening you ok?m  x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I'm going to Great Yarmouth!
> Thought I'd say it again, just in case you didn't catch it on the previous page.


I missed it, can't keep up tonight 



minni girl said:


> Thankyou Rainy..youre an angel ..youre soo like DT..shes an angel too..i know this cos she told me
> 
> Sammy


PMSL.She likes a laugh that one :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

Sorry Emzie i called you Elmzie...

Sammy


----------



## Lily's Mum

I love Great Yarmouth!! Proper British Seaside oliday - beach, ice cream, fish n chips, beer and rows lol

Every year we go for a week to Cromer and spend a day in Yarmouth, Love it.

Mind you in 4 weeks time I am off to Italy whoopee doo daa!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

minni girl said:


> Sorry Emzie i called you Elmzie...
> 
> Sammy


Lol, don't worry about it Sammy, hello


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Thankyou Rainy..youre an angel ..youre soo like DT..shes an angel too..i know this cos she told me
> 
> Sammy


That's absolutely true, DT is definetely and angle.....an obtuse one, yes, but an angle no less.....:lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Lily's Mum said:


> I love Great Yarmouth!! Proper British Seaside oliday - beach, ice cream, fish n chips, beer and rows lol
> 
> Every year we go for a week to Cromer and spend a day in Yarmouth, Love it.
> 
> Mind you in 4 weeks time I am off to Italy whoopee doo daa!!


Ohh that's awesome, hope you have fun.
I'm off to Bulgaria in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Shazach

Thats nice, in 6 weeks I'm off to .......work (as usual)


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> That's absolutely true, DT is definetely and angle.....an obtuse one, yes, but an angle no less.....:lol:


Psst... I'm angel too, just because I say so and it's in my name, so it must be true  haha


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hehe, you can't keep up either :lol:


Stop laughing it's not funny 



minni girl said:


> Sorry Emzie i called you Elmzie...
> 
> Sammy


Not only can you keep up but you have time to correct spelling 



Lily's Mum said:


> I love Great Yarmouth!! Proper British Seaside oliday - beach, ice cream, fish n chips, beer and rows lol
> 
> Every year we go for a week to Cromer and spend a day in Yarmouth, Love it.
> 
> Mind you in 4 weeks time I am off to Italy whoopee doo daa!!


Lucky you. I am camping at a kit car show this weekend


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> That's absolutely true, DT is definetely and angle.....an obtuse one, yes, but an angle no less.....:lol:


OMG when DT sees this...theres no saying what she will do shes a feisty one!

Sammy


----------



## Lily's Mum

Be back in a mo girls gotta go and say good bye to a friend


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Thats nice, in 6 weeks I'm off to .......work (as usual)


Aww, if you can squeeze in to my suitcase, you can come too.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Psst... I'm angel too, just because I say so and it's in my name, so it must be true  haha


Ok ok youre an angel too

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> That's absolutely true, DT is definetely and angle.....an obtuse one, yes, but an angle no less.....:lol:


But your spelling on the other hand is pants :001_tt2:



minni girl said:


> OMG when DT sees this...theres no saying what she will do shes a feisty one!
> 
> Sammy


She is a pussycat 

She will be in soon to tell us off.


----------



## EmzieAngel

minni girl said:


> Ok ok youre an angel too
> 
> Sammy


Haha thanks!


----------



## Guest

Youre welcome..its just borderer and red whos naughty

Sammy (blame the men..works everytime )


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww, if you can squeeze in to my suitcase, you can come too.


Now, don't get me started on the size of my ar*e again....:laugh:



rainy said:


> But your spelling on the other hand is pants :001_tt2:


Is it??? Or are you not tuned in to my humour tonight....too taxing for you???:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Youre welcome..its just borderer and red whos naughty
> 
> Sammy (blame the men..works everytime )





Shazach said:


> Now, don't get me started on the size of my ar*e again....:laugh:
> 
> Ooooo an opportunity to mention Shazs bum. You might get it in the case but the excess weight charge would be horrific :001_tt2:
> 
> Is it??? Or are you not tuned in to my humour tonight....too taxing for you???:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


Who called me Brainy Rainy ut:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Now, don't get me started on the size of my ar*e again....:laugh:


 <3 I just love that face lol.

Aww, don't say that, but then again, I don't think you'll be able to squeeze in, cos it's likely I'll pack double the things that I really need.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Ooooo an opportunity to mention Shazs bum. You might get it in the case but the excess weight charge would be horrific


You're not wrong :blink::001_smile:, trouble is my belly's starting to join in the competition!!!
Bought a pencil skirt today for work, haven't worn one of them since the 80's, bum didn't look too bad in it


----------



## Guest

Just realised i quoted something then forgot to comment. I haven't had nearly enought to drink tonight.

I have just realised i am getting RSI in my typing finger from being on here. SERIOUSLY !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You're not wrong :blink::001_smile:, trouble is my belly's starting to join in the competition!!!
> Bought a pencil skirt today for work, haven't worn one of them since the 80's, bum didn't look too bad in it


Pencil skirts were built for curvy girls like us. Hubba Hubba :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Just realised i quoted something then forgot to comment. I haven't had nearly enought to drink tonight.
> 
> I have just realised i am getting RSI in my typing finger from being on here. SERIOUSLY !!!!!


My wrist hurts too when i have been on here....

Sammy


----------



## EmzieAngel

My wrists are hurting too, but I've been sat at a computer at college all day writing a semiology report.


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> My wrist hurts too when i have been on here....
> 
> Sammy


My ribs ache some nights .

My husband just pointed it out to me because i was complaining about my finger hurting.

He was concerned about my wrists too


----------



## Guest

Where has DD gone ???
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Pencil skirts were built for curvy girls like us. Hubba Hubba :001_wub:





minni girl said:


> My wrist hurts too when i have been on here....
> 
> Sammy


Funny, it's my head that hurts the next morning when I realise how much wine I managed to gluck absent mindedly whilst on here!

Also my ear from o/h's ear-acheing at me for ignoring him....again :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dont know Rainy..and George as gone too:sad:

Sammy


----------



## EmzieAngel

I think I'll be going soon, have a headache, being on here doesn't help lol, but I love this forum, it's so addictive.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Where has DD gone ???
> xxxxxxxxxx


Sorry am back lol 
Dogs wanted to go for the loo so let them out..
Im all ears and eyes now.. promise


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I think I'll be going soon, have a headache, being on here doesn't help lol, but I love this forum, it's so addictive.


Nooooooooooooo stay =)

Sammy


----------



## EmzieAngel

minni girl said:


> Nooooooooooooo stay =)
> 
> Sammy


Don't worry, I'm staying for a bit longer  until my eyes give up lol.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Funny, it's my head that hurts the next morning when I realise how much wine I managed to gluck absent mindedly whilst on here!
> 
> Also my ear from o/h's ear-acheing at me for ignoring him....again :lol:


Mr Rainy has given up. Think he may have left me a couple of weeks ago but i haven't noticed.



minni girl said:


> Dont know Rainy..and George as gone too:sad:
> 
> Sammy


Don't fret they will be back  They love us too much.



EmzieAngel said:


> I think I'll be going soon, have a headache, being on here doesn't help lol, but I love this forum, it's so addictive.


It really is, i haven't been to the loo for 3 days because i can't leave it


----------



## EmzieAngel

Rainy, how do you manage to cross your legs for so long?


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Rainy, how do you manage to cross your legs for so long?


Whooa whoaa..no details Rainy!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry am back lol
> Dogs wanted to go for the loo so let them out..
> Im all ears and eyes now.. promise


Welcome back


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry am back lol
> Dogs wanted to go for the loo so let them out..
> Im all ears and eyes now.. promise


YAy.



EmzieAngel said:


> Rainy, how do you manage to cross your legs for so long?


HAve you seen the shewee??


----------



## EmzieAngel

I have, well at least it saves you crossing your legs for 3 days haha.


----------



## Guest

Back in a minute or two..just need to get comfortable..

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

Thats it for me, sorry. Got to go off and find georges mum and dd (who seems to have disappeared again). Plus I've run out of wine 

Nite, nite all

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Thats it for me, sorry. Got to go off and find georges mum and dd (who seems to have disappeared again). Plus I've run out of wine
> 
> Nite, nite all
> 
> Sh x


Sorry am back again :thumbup1: lol 
dont go i know its not the same with out me


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Thats it for me, sorry. Got to go off and find georges mum and dd (who seems to have disappeared again). Plus I've run out of wine
> 
> Nite, nite all
> 
> Sh x


I will be up after my bath, apparently i smell


----------



## EmzieAngel

Who said that Rainy? How rude!!

Anyway, I shall be off, gonna watch some TV, then up the stairs to bed for me.
It's likely I'll be here most of the day tomorrow, so chat to you all then.
Take care
x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Who said that Rainy? How rude!!
> 
> Anyway, I shall be off, gonna watch some TV, then up the stairs to bed for me.
> It's likely I'll be here most of the day tomorrow, so chat to you all then.
> Take care
> x


Mr Rainy 

Night all, i smell better now


----------



## Guest

morning everyone!

Well i am now a good few quid lighter

I have 2 pairs of specs (one normal one reactolight), i pick up the reactolight ones on saturday. Had to have some form of a tiny aparently as i have a freckle on my eye!!!!!!

My little girl also has to have specs now for reading! She looks like a lil diva in them but its kinda sad that she needs glasses at 4yrs old 

My son refused to co-operate after a while lol, so back again in 6mo with him!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> Well i am now a good few quid lighter
> 
> I have 2 pairs of specs (one normal one reactolight), i pick up the reactolight ones on saturday. Had to have some form of a tiny aparently as i have a freckle on my eye!!!!!!
> 
> My little girl also has to have specs now for reading! She looks like a lil diva in them but its kinda sad that she needs glasses at 4yrs old
> 
> My son refused to co-operate after a while lol, so back again in 6mo with him!


Sounds like you are all sorted :thumbup1:

Hows Billy


----------



## Georges Mum

morning guys! 
I'm back - i went to watch the apprentice - i should have explained that. I was in a huge hurry!

so what are you all diddling with today!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> morning guys!
> I'm back - i went to watch the apprentice - i should have explained that. I was in a huge hurry!
> 
> so what are you all diddling with today!!


I guessed that was where you were 

Not much today. It's one of my small peoples last days with me. Thursday is normally stay at home and play while i do a bit of housework day. I was hoping it would be nice enough to have a picnic in the park but the weathers not playing fair. I suppose it might brighten up.

What about you?


----------



## charlie9009

Morning everybody. How is everyone?

I wasn't allowed on last night, OH banned me and said I was obsessed! :yikes: 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Morning!
Today is a case of getting everything ready for when I go away tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Morning everybody. How is everyone?
> 
> I wasn't allowed on last night, OH banned me and said I was obsessed! :yikes:
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Ha Ha. Mr Rainy told me i smelled and had RSI from using this. I hadn't had my usual bedtime bath because i was caught up on here  He is a petforum widow


----------



## Kathryn1

Morning Everyone, im sat in work and the police helicopter are right outside the office. Im just sat here watching it wondering who they are chasing. Im so nosey.


----------



## Guest

bump bump any one here 
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Evenin All,

Just celebrating my month off with a LARGE glass of red  Feels like an extra long long weekend.

Feeling virtuos too, clean (ish) house, happy children (made fairy cakes), bottle of red all to myself Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

I am camping at a kit car show Sunday/Monday (oscars first camping trip) what's everyone else doing with their Bank Hols.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evenin All,
> 
> Just celebrating my month off with a LARGE glass of red  Feels like an extra long long weekend.
> 
> Feeling virtuos too, clean (ish) house, happy children (made fairy cakes), bottle of red all to myself Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I am camping at a kit car show Sunday/Monday (oscars first camping trip) what's everyone else doing with their Bank Hols.


Well life cant get better than that ay lol
ooh have fun at the car show hope oscar enjoys himself.!! bless him.
Im not doing abit of work but not alot :thumbsup:
So will be home with the dogs causing trouble as i always am lol
and of course on here  :lol:
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Well life cant get better than that ay lol
> ooh have fun at the car show hope oscar enjoys himself.!! bless him.
> Im not doing abit of work but not alot :thumbsup:
> So will be home with the dogs causing trouble as i always am lol
> and of course on here  :lol:
> kerry xxx


I usually get drunk at these things but am going to have to be all sober and responsible


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I usually get drunk at these things but am going to have to be all sober and responsible


OOh not good lol well atleast you will be able to remember the good time you had lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Evenin All,
> 
> Just celebrating my month off with a LARGE glass of red  Feels like an extra long long weekend.
> 
> Feeling virtuos too, clean (ish) house, happy children (made fairy cakes), bottle of red all to myself Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I am camping at a kit car show Sunday/Monday (oscars first camping trip) what's everyone else doing with their Bank Hols.


oh nothing much boring realy just picking my new baby up so nothing realy! 
hehe i CaN'T wait


----------



## Shazach

Evening all xx

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all xx
> 
> Sh x


Evening how are you this evening 
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> oh nothing much boring realy just picking my new baby up so nothing realy!
> hehe i CaN'T wait


Great. Bet you won't sleep.



Shazach said:


> Evening all xx
> 
> Sh x


Evenin Gorgeous xx (i am on the red )


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Great. Bet you won't sleep.
> 
> Evenin Gorgeous xx (i am on the red )


Really, does Mrs Red mind??? :ciappa::lol:

Other half has just gone to get a chinese 

Christine - How exciting!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Evening how are you this evening
> kerry xxx


Hiya Hon, are the dogs giving you some peace tonight 

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Really, does Mrs Red mind??? :ciappa::lol:
> 
> Other half has just gone to get a chinese
> 
> Christine - How exciting!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


:lol::lol::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That made me spit my wine. You are naughty tonight i can see.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hiya Hon, are the dogs giving you some peace tonight
> 
> Sh x


They are and only for the simply fact that i am on the over sofa and not the one they love lol...
We had a longer walk today than usal as we walk mile across feilds and found a branch that i sat on why they had a great run..!
DD X


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> :lol::lol::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> That made me spit my wine. You are naughty tonight i can see.


I've already been told off today  They were asking for fire officers at work, someone said he'd do it if he got to wear a uniform, i said I'd do it if I got to meet firemen, he said yes, but he wanted to take the uniform home at weekends, I said that was kinda what I had planned for the firemen!!!:lol::lol:
Apparently I'm frisky today.....:devil:


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> They are and only for the simply fact that i am on the over sofa and not the one they love lol...
> We had a longer walk today than usal as we walk mile across feilds and found a branch that i sat on why they had a great run..!
> DD X


You must be having better weather than us, it's chucked it down all day here


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You must be having better weather than us, it's chucked it down all day here


We had a bit of rain but not alot at all lol..x

Sounds like you had a good day at work lol


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I've already been told off today  They were asking for fire officers at work, someone said he'd do it if he got to wear a uniform, i said I'd do it if I got to meet firemen, he said yes, but he wanted to take the uniform home at weekends, I said that was kinda what I had planned for the firemen!!!:lol::lol:
> Apparently I'm frisky today.....:devil:


You will like my other evening thread then 

Now i have images of group hugging with firemen Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Shazach

Sorry, was busy stuffing my face, back now....



rainy said:


> You will like my other evening thread then
> 
> Now i have images of group hugging with firemen Mmmmmmmm





DevilDogz said:


> We had a bit of rain but not alot at all lol..x
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day at work lol


You probably had to be there, but you've got to have a little laugh haven't you


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Sorry, was busy stuffing my face, back now....
> 
> TUT TUT lol anything nice..!
> 
> You probably had to be there, but you've got to have a little laugh haven't you


LOL you have defo got to have a laught at work i do..
Night shifts are the best anly 3 member of staff on lol we do act a little un perfessional sometimes 
but hey ho its all great fun


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> You will like my other evening thread then
> 
> Now i have images of group hugging with firemen Mmmmmmmm


I was working out at an event once and nearly had my clothes ripped off by a group of firemen..... but that's a completely different thread....:001_tongue::hand::blush::w00t:


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I was working out at an event once and nearly had my clothes ripped off by a group of firemen..... but that's a completely different thread....:001_tongue::hand::blush::w00t:


Mmmmmmmmmmm.

I used to date one and he did have an upper body like those guys. Delicious but too vain ( and lacking in the hose department )


----------



## Shazach

Miss Sunny....where've you been???? I was thinking about posting a missing thread for you.....


----------



## EmzieAngel

Heyy everyone!
Hope you're all well.
Just thought I'd pop on and say bye for a few days, as I'm not sure I'll be online later.
I am taking my laptop with me and might possibly pay for the wireless internet, so I might be online, but can't be so sure.
Hope you all have a fabulous weekend
Take care
x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Heyy everyone!
> Hope you're all well.
> Just thought I'd pop on and say bye for a few days, as I'm not sure I'll be online later.
> I am taking my laptop with me and might possibly pay for the wireless internet, so I might be online, but can't be so sure.
> Hope you all have a fabulous weekend
> Take care
> x


Hey you 

Bye you


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Heyy everyone!
> Hope you're all well.
> Just thought I'd pop on and say bye for a few days, as I'm not sure I'll be online later.
> I am taking my laptop with me and might possibly pay for the wireless internet, so I might be online, but can't be so sure.
> Hope you all have a fabulous weekend
> Take care
> x


See you later Emzie, Have a lovely break. We'll be here when you get back :thumbup:

Sh xx


----------



## Georges Mum

hi i'm late on tonight! I just spent £107 in asda - not sure on what though!!! I only had the diddly trolley!!!
Whats is happening here?


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> hi i'm late on tonight! I just spent £107 in asda - not sure on what though!!! I only had the diddly trolley!!!
> Whats is happening here?


Rainy's instigating a mass love in on the group hug thread, Red's reappeared, and I can't remember anything else.....

Got your email, thanks 

How's you tonight?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> hi i'm late on tonight! I just spent £107 in asda - not sure on what though!!! I only had the diddly trolley!!!
> Whats is happening here?


Not much. Go and get the group hug from my thread

Think i am going for a bath in a minute, want to get in before shaz uses all the hot water .


----------



## Georges Mum

scoffing my face!!!!

finishing my lambrini!!!

I finish work tomorrow!!! yipee - it can't come soon enough! 

how are you all!!!


----------



## Guest

I have finished work for a month except a bit of after school cover so am celebrating too :thumbup:


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> I have finished work for a month except a bit of after school cover so am celebrating too :thumbup:


hey - cool- i will share my pink champers here tomorrow with you lot!!! Its in the fridge now!!! no wonder the bill was over 100!!!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> hey - cool- i will share my pink champers here tomorrow with you lot!!! Its in the fridge now!!! no wonder the bill was over 100!!!


Ah, that's why we're having champers, 'cause you finish work...sorry, I'm a bit slow tonight!


----------



## Guest

Night Lovelies


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Night Lovelies


Nite Hon, off myself now. Can I have some of the duvet tonight please?:001_tt2:


----------



## Georges Mum

night night! See you tomorrow!!! xx


----------



## Guest

BUMP BUMP 
It was on the 3rd page 
Were are you all my lovely ladies


----------



## Guest

All having fun at DTs expense 

Just had a lovely dinner with the lovely Mr Rainy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> All having fun at DTs expense
> 
> Just had a lovely dinner with the lovely Mr Rainy


Ahh lol thats were you all are.!
Aww lucky you i had a ham roll lol


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy peeps how are you lovely ladies tonight


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy peeps how are you lovely ladies tonight


All good here thanks  and yourself ?


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am spiffing thank you Devildogz. Just chilling with a glass of red wine.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy peeps how are you lovely ladies tonight


Evenin poppet. Congrats on the PAT test xx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am spiffing thank you Devildogz. Just chilling with a glass of red wine.


Glad to here, ooh lovely


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Evenin poppet. Congrats on the PAT test xx


Aww thanks Rainy the brain!!

Although if they saw Madam now, rolling about the floor on her back, front paws holding on to her knotted rope as she chews it I think her PAT registration might go to pot.


----------



## Guest

I am off now will be back on again in about an 1hour
Just meeting up with DT to write poems about you lot :001_tongue:
Take care for now
speak soon 
kerry x x x


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Aww thanks Rainy the brain!!
> 
> Although if they saw Madam now, rolling about the floor on her back, front paws holding on to her knotted rope as she chews it I think her PAT registration might go to pot.


Aw bless her she is still allowed to be a dog



DevilDogz said:


> I am off now will be back on again in about an 1hour
> Just meeting up with DT to write poems about you lot :001_tongue:
> Take care for now
> speak soon
> kerry x x x


Have fun. Make sure they are REALLY rude


----------



## Shazach

Hi all, just had a minor crisis here. I just blew up my microwave!!!
My house now absolutely stinks, all the windows and doors are open to try and clear the acrid smoke!!
O/H is out, so he's going to be a bit confused when he gets back and finds the microwave smoking away on the patio!!!

Ooops :blush:


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Hi all, just had a minor crisis here. I just blew up my microwave!!!
> My house now absolutely stinks, all the windows and doors are open to try and clear the acrid smoke!!
> O/H is out, so he's going to be a bit confused when he gets back and finds the microwave smoking away on the patio!!!
> 
> Ooops :blush:


oops, hope your ok lol, no injuries?? just a very spooked dog?? xx


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> oops, hope your ok lol, no injuries?? just a very spooked dog?? xx


All fine fortunately! Zach was outside playing with our neighbours GR, both came running in to get under my feet whilst I'm trying to unplug the stupid thing before it caught alight!

Very helpful :laugh:

I'm now sat outside with my laptop as my house stinks so much!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hi all, just had a minor crisis here. I just blew up my microwave!!!
> My house now absolutely stinks, all the windows and doors are open to try and clear the acrid smoke!!
> O/H is out, so he's going to be a bit confused when he gets back and finds the microwave smoking away on the patio!!!
> 
> Ooops :blush:


I have to ask what the hell did you try and cook that you shouldn't have


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I have to ask what the hell did you try and cook that you shouldn't have


A wheat bag, heaty thing....I must have pressed 3 minutes instead of 3 seconds...went outside to check on the dogs, one had a speck of blood on her leg so was checking where it came from, thinking why hasn't the microwave pinged....doh ....Wouldn't mind but a. I haven't had anything to drink yet, b. i've done it before!!! c. It's bloody cold out here....

:nonod::blush::nonod:


----------



## Guest

Back gosh that was a quick hour lol was only 20mins 
Is that a sign of being addited


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> A wheat bag, heaty thing....I must have pressed 3 minutes instead of 3 seconds...went outside to check on the dogs, one had a speck of blood on her leg so was checking where it came from, thinking why hasn't the microwave pinged....doh ....Wouldn't mind but a. I haven't had anything to drink yet, b. i've done it before!!! c. It's bloody cold out here....
> 
> :nonod::blush::nonod:


You nut job. Even mr Rainy is laughing. Can't believe you are sitting in the garden on here still. Can you imagine it. The firemen turn up and you are saying "look can i just post on this thread" :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Back gosh that was a quick hour lol was only 20mins
> Is that a sign of being addited


I like to think of it as dedicated rather than addicted


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I like to think of it as dedicated rather than addicted


HAHA thats a great way to describe it blobbed you for that


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> HAHA thats a great way to describe it blobbed you for that


Cheers chick xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach sorry cant be bovered to read back through pages lol
but did you say you microwave blow up from putting a weat bag in beacuse mine did too
I used it loads and then one night put it on for 3minutes like it said and then BANG microwaves broke i though the house had been shot at lol


----------



## Lily's Mum

just sent the old man to get the wine, my glass is empty.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> You nut job. Even mr Rainy is laughing. Can't believe you are sitting in the garden on here still. Can you imagine it. The firemen turn up and you are saying "look can i just post on this thread" :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Why didn't I think of that!!! If I'd left it I could have got a fireman round....is it too late to call them???? 

I'd did sort it and the dogs out first, before I posted. :biggrin::biggrin:

Just text my o/h to tell him I'd blown it up, all he replied was, oh, so we need a new one then...no, are you alright, have you set the house on fire......:sad:
And now Mr Rainy is laughing at me too.....:sad:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Why didn't I think of that!!! If I'd left it I could have got a fireman round....is it too late to call them????
> 
> I'd did sort it and the dogs out first, before I posted. :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Just text my o/h to tell him I'd blown it up, all he replied was, oh, so we need a new one then...no, are you alright, have you set the house on fire......:sad:
> And now Mr Rainy is laughing at me too.....:sad:


No Call them then post the pictures 

Ahhhh Mr Rainy loves ya really


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Why didn't I think of that!!! If I'd left it I could have got a fireman round....is it too late to call them????
> 
> I'd did sort it and the dogs out first, before I posted. :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Just text my o/h to tell him I'd blown it up, all he replied was, oh, so we need a new one then...no, are you alright, have you set the house on fire......:sad:
> And now Mr Rainy is laughing at me too.....:sad:


I have just c)cked my leg and peed up the wall I am laffin so much


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Shazach sorry cant be bovered to read back through pages lol
> but did you say you microwave blow up from putting a weat bag in beacuse mine did too
> I used it loads and then one night put it on for 3minutes like it said and then BANG microwaves broke i though the house had been shot at lol


Yep, and lots and lots of black smoke and sticky wheat juice.... no bangs, it just set on fire :001_huh:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yep, and lots and lots of black smoke and sticky wheat juice.... no bangs, it just set on fire :001_huh:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sorry just keep getting mental pictures making me laugh.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I have just c)cked my leg and peed up the wall I am laffin so much


You're all laughing at me!!! I'm sat on a cold bench with wheat burning fumes, freezing, so dedicated to you all that my fingers are going numb.... and I didn't even get a fireman....

I wasn't going to drink tonight but now I'm going to fight my way back throught the smoke to find a bottle.....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Yep, and lots and lots of black smoke and sticky wheat juice.... no bangs, it just set on fire :001_huh:


So did ours lol not bad left now  and i thought it was great it did work
ooh well we got another one and another microwave at that.!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You're all laughing at me!!! I'm sat on a cold bench with wheat burning fumes, freezing, so dedicated to you all that my fingers are going numb.... and I didn't even get a fireman....
> 
> I wasn't going to drink tonight but now I'm going to fight my way back throught the smoke to find a bottle.....


Awwwww mate sorry but this is too funny. You seriously need a bevvy
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shazach

Right, Back on my sofa with doors shut, plug ins on max setting and a BIG glass of wine.....

How's everyone else?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Right, Back on my sofa with doors shut, plug ins on max setting and a BIG glass of wine.....
> 
> How's everyone else?


Just us tonight i think. My kids have finally given up and gone to sleep. My little boy is having a "sleepover" is his sisters room .


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Just us tonight i think. My kids have finally given up and gone to sleep. My little boy is having a "sleepover" is his sisters room .


Aww, they've stopped giggling yet?
Where's everybody gone then....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Aww, they've stopped giggling yet?
> Where's everybody gone then....


Had to give out a final warning (about 10 of them) and then shut the door. They have given up. Wish it meant a lie in tomorrow but it's unlikely.

Not sure. Where's LM gone?


----------



## sequeena

I'm eating a pizza and just about to watch Blair Witch 2.

Aaargh the dogs are begging for some of my pizza!! Oh just this once


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> I'm eating a pizza and just about to watch Blair Witch 2.
> 
> Aaargh the dogs are begging for some of my pizza!! Oh just this once


Mmmmmmm pizza. If you are sharing chuck us a slice


----------



## sequeena

Shazach said:


> Yep, and lots and lots of black smoke and sticky wheat juice.... no bangs, it just set on fire :001_huh:


That happened to my friend too!


----------



## Shazach

sequeena said:


> That happened to my friend too!


Sounds like it's not just me then , mind you I have done it twice now!!:lol:


----------



## Georges Mum

I'm here!

blotto - left my job today!!!

This is what you get when you tease the fireman shazzzy!!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> I'm here!
> 
> blotto - left my job today!!!
> 
> This is what you get when you tease the fireman shazzzy!!


hehe, if only I'd thought of ringing them.....

You on the fizzy stuff yet Tanja?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> I'm here!
> 
> blotto - left my job today!!!
> 
> This is what you get when you tease the fireman shazzzy!!


WOoOOOOOOOOOOOOP
WOOOOOooooooOooooP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

feeling a bit tiddly!!! oooops! Girls went to guides and we went to pub..... say no more but i've had more than usual..... NOT going to be able to get up am!!!!!!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> feeling a bit tiddly!!! oooops! Girls went to guides and we went to pub..... say no more but i've had more than usual..... NOT going to be able to get up am!!!!!!


Lol, you going to entertain us now then?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> feeling a bit tiddly!!! oooops! Girls went to guides and we went to pub..... say no more but i've had more than usual..... NOT going to be able to get up am!!!!!!


Surely the celebration extends to a lay in??????


----------



## Georges Mum

i have cathedral choir am!! to make matters worse we are diddling off to cornwall after so have to pack at 6am!!!! uuugh!!!! Too much rose me thinks.....:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> i have cathedral choir am!! to make matters worse we are diddling off to cornwall after so have to pack at 6am!!!! uuugh!!!! Too much rose me thinks.....:tongue_smilie:


Oooh, not good......eat lots of bread and chocolate, don't know how that'll help, but.....!?!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I think my hubbys luck is in tonight. I fancy a bit of hows your father.


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i have cathedral choir am!! to make matters worse we are diddling off to cornwall after so have to pack at 6am!!!! uuugh!!!! Too much rose me thinks.....:tongue_smilie:


Just chuck in a bikini, it's all you will need


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Just chuck in a bikini, it's all you will need


whats the weather doing this w/e rainy?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I think my hubbys luck is in tonight. I fancy a bit of hows your father.


Well mines not, since he's more bothered about the microwave.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

Feeling hot, hot, hot


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Feeling hot, hot, hot


Ooooooo he's a lucky boy LM. Just make sure everyone has vacated your bosom after the group hug last night  You wouldn't want one of us popping up in the middle of it all.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Feeling hot, hot, hot


Go stand outside for a bit, that'll sort you out :lol:......or is this some kind of foreplay?
(Am I allowed to say that?:blush


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Ooooooo he's a lucky boy LM. Just make sure everyone has vacated your bosom after the group hug last night  You wouldn't want one of us popping up in the middle of it all.


hey me dont want no ogglers


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Just chuck in a bikini, it's all you will need


NOTE TO SELF...if Rainy invites me to a 'holiday camp'-DECLINE!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> hey me dont want no ogglers


Well you best check then 



LittleMissSunshine said:


> NOTE TO SELF...if Rainy invites me to a 'holiday camp'-DECLINE!!!!!:biggrin:


Nah not me i just imagine GM being slim for some reason. I wear a Kaftan 

There is an amusing story about me going to see a physio once when i was VERY pregnant in a maternity thong because i didn't bank on having to get my kit off and i can still remember the shocked and disturbed look on her poor face


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Well you best check then
> 
> Nah not me i just imagine GM being slim for some reason. I wear a Kaftan
> 
> There is an amusing story about me going to see a physio once when i was VERY pregnant in a maternity thong because i didn't bank on having to get my kit off and i can still remember the shocked and disturbed look on her poor face


ahahahahahahaha  :thumbup1: :thumbup1: very good, just joined you all, hope your all well?


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> ahahahahahahaha  :thumbup1: :thumbup1: very good, just joined you all, hope your all well?


Hi Hon, I'm well. hope you've had a good day 

Nothing personal but I'm off now, duvets calling!

Nite nite all xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Hi Hon, I'm well. hope you've had a good day
> 
> Nothing personal but I'm off now, duvets calling!
> 
> Nite nite all xx


glad your well, im ok, feeling poorly though

sleep well hun x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Agility Springer said:


> glad your well, im ok, feeling poorly though
> 
> sleep well hun x


what's wrong??? not swine flu????? lol:crazy::crazy::crazy

How's that luvvverly brother of yours and your even lovlier Fritha???xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

LittleMissSunshine said:


> what's wrong??? not swine flu????? lol:crazy::crazy::crazy
> 
> How's that luvvverly brother of yours and your even lovlier Fritha???xxx


could be Hannah :S i have the symptoms, and i have been in touch with my pig of an ex boyfriend  

Fritha is good thanks, munching on a neck bone :S my brother is good i think thanks for asking 

And how are your clan? xxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Agility Springer said:


> could be Hannah :S i have the symptoms, and i have been in touch with my pig of an ex boyfriend
> 
> Fritha is good thanks, munching on a neck bone :S my brother is good i think thanks for asking
> 
> And how are your clan? xxx


Poppy is snoring stretched out on the full length of the settee, Lady is scrunched up on the arm fast asleep, hubs is glued to ebay and I'm ok, thinking I have a little hayfever, though don't normally get it here as it is quite wet over here and it is rape seed which causes me problems, either that I'm getting a cold!!! grr!!! I can't be arsed with hayfever, I already take about 28 tablets just in the morning, adding antihistaemines would break me!!!

Do you get your bones from the butchers??


----------



## Agility Springer

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Poppy is snoring stretched out on the full length of the settee, Lady is scrunched up on the arm fast asleep, hubs is glued to ebay and I'm ok, thinking I have a little hayfever, though don't normally get it here as it is quite wet over here and it is rape seed which causes me problems, either that I'm getting a cold!!! grr!!! I can't be arsed with hayfever, I already take about 28 tablets just in the morning, adding antihistaemines would break me!!!
> 
> Do you get your bones from the butchers??


aww sounds cute  argh the rapeseed gets me too, lets hope its just a mild cold for you xx

yup i do, he gives me them free, because i buy allot from him for her, she loves her bones lol xxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Agility Springer said:


> aww sounds cute  argh the rapeseed gets me too, lets hope its just a mild cold for you xx
> 
> yup i do, he gives me them free, because i buy allot from him for her, she loves her bones lol xxx


I can't give mine anything like that at the mo, Lady is too full of hormones and would fight Poppy forever for anything, she just growls at her for nothing at the moment!!! tut! teenagers!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I can't give mine anything like that at the mo, Lady is too full of hormones and would fight Poppy forever for anything, she just growls at her for nothing at the moment!!! tut! teenagers!!!


oh dear lol, they will grow out of it  my dog is too daft, she would let you take food out of her mouth, she lets other dogs on the beach grab toys out of her mouth and run off with them :001_smile:

been thinking long and hard recently about getting fritha a friend as she is getting brilliant with other dogs and is lonely when left alone even for an hour  not sure though, think i need to think more


----------



## Guest

morning everyone! been without internet for a couple of days 

back online now though, wont be on much this weekend - i have a hot date with the ironing after visiting family today and tomorrow!


----------



## Georges Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> morning everyone! been without internet for a couple of days
> 
> back online now though, wont be on much this weekend - i have a hot date with the ironing after visiting family today and tomorrow!


ooo enjoy your iron! See you soon!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> morning everyone! been without internet for a couple of days
> 
> back online now though, wont be on much this weekend - i have a hot date with the ironing after visiting family today and tomorrow!


Morning 

Take the ironing into the garden if it's nice


----------



## sequeena

Morning all!

I've had yet another sleepless night. I'm on Temazpam(sp?), they seem to be doing BUGGER ALL.

About to go into town with the mister for some breakfast, then off down my mam's with the puppy!

I hopefully want to cram in some sleep at some point during the day


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Morning
> 
> Take the ironing into the garden if it's nice


Thats a fabulous idea!

I use a press aswell as the ironing board (i only use the board for stuff with lots of gathers etc). Sat at the garden table with the press and a nice drink sounds much better than being stuck inside!

tried to blobby you rainy but i need to spread it around lol


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I've had yet another sleepless night. I'm on Temazpam(sp?), they seem to be doing BUGGER ALL.
> 
> About to go into town with the mister for some breakfast, then off down my mam's with the puppy!
> 
> I hopefully want to cram in some sleep at some point during the day


Sorry to hear your having trouble sleeping 

Have you tried all the usual things, like changing your bedtime routine, getting the oh to give you a massage before bed, long bath, reading something tedious in bed etc etc

I had a bad bout of insomnia and was given zopiclone, worked really well for me, but it doesnt work for everyone lol. To be honest things like that tend to work too well on me! If i really felt it was warrented a piriton tablet would do the same thing - they zonk me out lol


----------



## WRISOFT.NET

im at work atm i work on the phones and nobody seems to want to pick up today. pet forum is generally the only thing that keeps me sane mon-fri 9-5:30 lol


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> Sorry to hear your having trouble sleeping
> 
> Have you tried all the usual things, like changing your bedtime routine, getting the oh to give you a massage before bed, long bath, reading something tedious in bed etc etc
> 
> I had a bad bout of insomnia and was given zopiclone, worked really well for me, but it doesnt work for everyone lol. To be honest things like that tend to work too well on me! If i really felt it was warrented a piriton tablet would do the same thing - they zonk me out lol


I've tried just about everything  I cooled my bedroom right down and changed the bedding to light linen. I stopped having a shower before bed (I sadly have two walk in showers, no bath ), I've read until my eyes drop but then I'm just awake!! When I sleep I get about 3 hours then I'm up and nothing I can do will send me back.

It was only my second night on the tablets, the first night I slept but kept waking up (dunno what that means lol) but last night I had no luck whatsoever  I think it's due to stress at work, I'm off with depression and have just put in a grievance against a manager


----------



## sequeena

WRISOFT.NET said:


> im at work atm i work on the phones and nobody seems to want to pick up today. pet forum is generally the only thing that keeps me sane mon-fri 9-5:30 lol


It's Saturday, what are you doing in work lol


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hey everyone!
I'm back one day early!
Did anyone miss me? ... No...
Ok then lol.
How are you all?


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm back one day early!
> Did anyone miss me? ... No...
> Ok then lol.
> How are you all?


Hi Emzie, Not been on myself much...too sunny to be inside 

Why home early?

Sh x


----------



## Tigerneko

Hi guys 

this forum is so quiet without DT around :scared:


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hi guys
> 
> this forum is so quiet without DT around :scared:


Think it's the bank holiday too, but she'll be happy you've missed her....if she actually READS any threads!!!

how's you today?

Sh x


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Think it's the bank holiday too, but she'll be happy you've missed her....if she actually READS any threads!!!
> 
> how's you today?
> 
> Sh x


I never said I missed her 

hehe yeah I do really, she makes it much more interesting LOL

Yeah, there's probably a few folk away this weekend! I'm good ta.... been working today, no rest for the wicked :devil:

How are you?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy folks, have you all been enjoying the weekend?

GLorious weather down here in the midlands.

been seeding and digging


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I never said I missed her
> 
> hehe yeah I do really, she makes it much more interesting LOL
> 
> Yeah, there's probably a few folk away this weekend! I'm good ta.... been working today, no rest for the wicked :devil:
> 
> How are you?


Shes a handfull today!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I never said I missed her
> 
> hehe yeah I do really, she makes it much more interesting LOL
> 
> Yeah, there's probably a few folk away this weekend! I'm good ta.... been working today, no rest for the wicked :devil:
> 
> How are you?


Ok thanks, enjoying the sunshine! I'm a proud Dogmum tonight, my Zach cocked his leg today for the first time!!! 

Do you get tomorrow off?


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy folks, have you all been enjoying the weekend?
> 
> GLorious weather down here in the midlands.
> 
> been seeding and digging


ooh lovely! I don't know what our weather has been like, there's not a window in sight where I work  it was chilly when I came out though!

Got a day off tomorrow, but still have oodles of college work to do  great!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy folks, have you all been enjoying the weekend?
> 
> GLorious weather down here in the midlands.
> 
> been seeding and digging





minni girl said:


> Shes a handfull today!!
> 
> Sammy


Hi you two 

Weather lovely here too, though I managed to be out in the only shower!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Hi Emzie, Not been on myself much...too sunny to be inside
> 
> Why home early?
> 
> Sh x


Bailey was really unhappy, he wouldn't settle properly at night, me and my mum weren't getting enough sleep because he kept waking us up crying and my brother and his girlfriend didn't care much about Bailey this weekend, they had hardly anything to do with him. And because we care so much about Bailey, we wanted him to be happy and also we wanted to get a good nights sleep. My brother and his girlfriend are still there, lucky for them they didn't have to get up with Bailey at 2am in the morning.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Bailey was really unhappy, he wouldn't settle properly at night, me and my mum weren't getting enough sleep because he kept waking us up crying and my brother and his girlfriend didn't care much about Bailey this weekend, they had hardly anything to do with him. And because we care so much about Bailey, we wanted him to be happy and also we wanted to get a good nights sleep. My brother and his girlfriend are still there, lucky for them they didn't have to get up with Bailey at 2am in the morning.


Aww, bless him. Is it the first time you'd taken him away?


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Ok thanks, enjoying the sunshine! I'm a proud Dogmum tonight, my Zach cocked his leg today for the first time!!!
> 
> Do you get tomorrow off?


aww that's so sweet :001_wub: I love it when stuff like that happens, it's like they're growing up 

yeah i'm off work tomorrow, they asked me to go in but I said no cause i've got too much college work to do! So it's hardly a relaxing day LOL

are you doing anything nice tomorrow?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Aww, bless him. Is it the first time you'd taken him away?


Yeah it was, but at least we tried it out.
I'm sure when he's a bit older he'll be ok if we decide to take him away again.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Yeah it was, but at least we tried it out.
> I'm sure when he's a bit older he'll be ok if we decide to take him away again.


I guess he's probably just a bit uncertain and will grow in confidence as he gets older.



Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww that's so sweet :001_wub: I love it when stuff like that happens, it's like they're growing up
> 
> yeah i'm off work tomorrow, they asked me to go in but I said no cause i've got too much college work to do! So it's hardly a relaxing day LOL
> 
> are you doing anything nice tomorrow?


Not sure, maybe a local pets show, maybe head to the coast. Just glad to be off for the extra day


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> I guess he's probably just a bit uncertain and will grow in confidence as he gets older.
> 
> Not sure, maybe a local pets show, maybe head to the coast. Just glad to be off for the extra day


lovely! You entering Zach?  yeah it's great having an extra day off! The next bank holiday (25th) is my birthday


----------



## Guest

Zach is so sweet looking

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Hey all i wondered why the forum ahd gone quite your all i here lol
hope all is well x


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> lovely! You entering Zach?  yeah it's great having an extra day off! The next bank holiday (25th) is my birthday


Sounds a good excuse for a celebration!

No, I doubt it, but might try some agility with him 



minni girl said:


> Zach is so sweet looking
> 
> Sammy


Thank you, I think he's gorgeous, and I've no reason to be biased!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Hey all i wondered why the forum ahd gone quite your all i here lol
> hope all is well x


Ello DD..how are you?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello DD..how are you?
> 
> Sammy


Im not too bad thanks.! any yous..x


----------



## noushka05

Sammy our luvli DD has added you to her special list!


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Sounds a good excuse for a celebration!
> 
> No, I doubt it, but might try some agility with him


Hehe yeah it is! Me and my friends are going for a night out in town in our pyjamas LOL! Should be a fun night 

aww agility is really good! I think my dog would really benefit from Agility, but we don't have the time to take him at the mo, and I don't know anywhere local that do it - well, there's a place in a village near me that does it on Sundays but I can't go cos i'm working, and my mum and dad won't be interested in taking him  might look into it over summer, there's usually more of that sort of stuff then


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Sammy our luvli DD has added you to her special list!


Ohh i am luvli now am i i was greddy earlyer


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Ohh i am luvli now am i i was greddy earlyer


LOL.......... but you were always luvli!...


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Sammy our luvli DD has added you to her special list!


Yay!!:biggrin5:

Sammy The Genius


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> LOL.......... but you were always luvli!...


LOL i am arent i  as are you  xxx

I think we have killed this thread


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> LOL i am arent i  as are you  xxx
> 
> I think we have killed this thread


oops i better get off to bed now then, that'll liven it up:crying:


----------



## Guest

noooo this thread is alive and kicking!!

I was just kissing the children goodnight..my mum brought them into to see me before they went to bed....:001_tt1:

When im a bit stronger i promised to have a sleepover in their rooms..just me and them two and dvds and popcorn and ....dandilion and burdock!
Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> oops i better get off to bed now then, that'll liven it up:crying:


No dont go :001_rolleyes:



minni girl said:


> noooo this thread is alive and kicking!!
> 
> I was just kissing the children goodnight..my mum brought them into to see me before they went to bed....:001_tt1:
> 
> When im a bit stronger i promised to have a sleepover in their rooms..just me and them two and dvds and popcorn and ....dandilion and burdock!
> Sammy


aww that sound so sweet


----------



## Guest

DD i cant see list..and you and noushka can join us in our sleep over...but brink good snacks and pjs:001_rolleyes:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> DD i cant see list..and you and noushka can join us in our sleep over...but brink good snacks and pjs:001_rolleyes:
> 
> Sammy


You are on there lol promise i put you under your real name though x
Ok i would love to join you i will bring coke, crisps and choclate  yeah.?


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> You are on there lol promise i put you under your real name though x
> Ok i would love to join you i will bring coke, crisps and choclate  yeah.?


Heck yes!

And bring some ovaltine think my mum will muscle in on the sleep over

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Heck yes!
> 
> And bring some ovaltine think my mum will muscle in on the sleep over
> 
> Sammy


Ohh no strickly no mums  thats the first rule of a sleep ove :dita:
but i will bring some just incase


----------



## Shazach

Come on folks, I've just had to dig this out. Can't have idle chat going down the swannie now can we!!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Come on folks, I've just had to dig this out. Can't have idle chat going down the swannie now can we!!
> 
> Sh xx


Think we are idle chatting in Reds Bar.

How was your weekend??


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Think we are idle chatting in Reds Bar.
> 
> How was your weekend??


Sat & Sun good, today's been a bit naff.
You enjoy your camping? xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening all, I'm still yawning, even after catching up on sleep last night.
How are you all?
x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Sat & Sun good, today's been a bit naff.
> You enjoy your camping? xx


It was a bit pants.

It rained
It was cold (really cold)
We got no sleep because
a) the annoying child on the petrol scooter
b) drunk man with annoying laugh
c) annoying firework display at midnight
d) slightly annoying (but secretly quite lovely) 2 small children insisting on sleeping like logs on my head all night.

Plus side it was fantastic socialising for Oscar and he was solid as a rock. Not fazed by the whole thing at all.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all, I'm still yawning, even after catching up on sleep last night.
> How are you all?
> x


Hi Emzie, Me ok, glad to be finally sat down  You ok today?



rainy said:


> It was a bit pants.
> 
> It rained
> It was cold (really cold)
> We got no sleep because
> a) the annoying child on the petrol scooter
> b) drunk man with annoying laugh
> c) annoying firework display at midnight
> d) slightly annoying (but secretly quite lovely) 2 small children insisting on sleeping like logs on my head all night.
> 
> Plus side it was fantastic socialising for Oscar and he was solid as a rock. Not fazed by the whole thing at all.


That's my experience of campsites and bank holidays too. But yeah for Oscar .
Zach cocked his leg for the first time yesterday, I'm strangely proud about that!!:lol::lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Hi Emzie, Me ok, glad to be finally sat down  You ok today?


Glad to hear it. I'm quite good thanks, just a little tired still.
I'm about to post photos of me in the pic thread  Lol.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hi Emzie, Me ok, glad to be finally sat down  You ok today?
> 
> That's my experience of campsites and bank holidays too. But yeah for Oscar .
> Zach cocked his leg for the first time yesterday, I'm strangely proud about that!!:lol::lol:


LOL. I would be proud too. That's a big deal. Proper big boy stuff.



EmzieAngel said:


> Glad to hear it. I'm quite good thanks, just a little tired still.
> I'm about to post photos of me in the pic thread  Lol.


 I remember i waited til it was really quiet when i did that.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL. I would be proud too. That's a big deal. Proper big boy stuff.
> 
> I remember i waited til it was really quiet when i did that.


Im here all 
so did i rainy i waited till only a few members online before i posted mine..but then put some in my profile album anyway haha how stipied am i :hand:


----------



## EmzieAngel

rainy said:


> I remember i waited til it was really quiet when i did that.


Haha, I'm being brave =]


----------



## Guest

Evenin All.

I am Grumpy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evenin All.
> 
> I am Grumpy


Evening lovely lady.!
Why are you grumpy  pleaseee dont be grumpy


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Evening lovely lady.!
> Why are you grumpy  pleaseee dont be grumpy


Just been messed about today (to do with my job) and i am peeved about it 

Had some wine feeling a bit more mellow


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Just been messed about today (to do with my job) and i am peeved about it
> 
> Had some wine feeling a bit more mellow


OOh naughty people at rainys work :nono: making you peeved how dare they 
Go on have another infact have a bottle of wine and you will be on top of the world


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Just been messed about today (to do with my job) and i am peeved about it
> 
> Had some wine feeling a bit more mellow


What's up love, who's been peeing you off then? xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> What's up love, who's been peeing you off then? xx


It's tricky. Lets just say a person "hired" my services, then changed her mind, then changed it back again when i said i would still charge despite the fact that it would be detrimental to the "precious thing" she has hired me to look after for her. Oh and she did a similar thing last time i dealt with her.

Don't know wether to just tell her it's too late but then don't think she would pay me and i can't really afford to have 2 months off unpaid but it is in the best interests of the "precious thing" she wants me to look after. :cursing:



DevilDogz said:


> OOh naughty people at rainys work :nono: making you peeved how dare they
> Go on have another infact have a bottle of wine and you will be on top of the world


Might well do. How very dare they


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> It's tricky. Lets just say a person "hired" my services, then changed her mind, then changed it back again when i said i would still charge despite the fact that it would be detrimental to the "precious thing" she has hired me to look after for her. Oh and she did a similar thing last time i dealt with her.
> 
> Don't know wether to just tell her it's too late but then don't think she would pay me and i can't really afford to have 2 months off unpaid but it is in the best interests of the "precious thing" she wants me to look after. :cursing:


  Very cryptic....you think her precious would be better off not being looked after by you?
I'm in two places at once tonight if you get me!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening, sorry to hear you're grumpy rainy, I hope you cheer up.
I've just a had a few sips of cherry vodka and now I feel ill, but it's unrelated to the vodka haha, just got earache and a headache, but I'll be ok.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Very cryptic....you think her precious would be better off not being looked after by you?
> I'm in two places at once tonight if you get me!!


Sorry have to be cryptic with my job.

No i think her "precious thing" would be better off not being shipped about and having some stability.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evenin All.
> 
> I am Grumpy


Erro grumpy!!!

This is sooooooooooo unlike you!
Let me at them..who did it?? whooooo!!!!!!!!!
tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I will marmelise em!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro grumpy!!!
> 
> This is sooooooooooo unlike you!
> Let me at them..who did it?? whooooo!!!!!!!!!
> tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I will marmelise em!!!
> 
> Sammy


Evenin Gorgeous, all the better for seeing you xx

Nah just my job. Someone messing me about. Trivial nonsense but monumentally annoying.


----------



## Shazach

Evening Emzie, evening Sammy :biggrin::biggrin:

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Erro !!

Well im not having someone upset you Rainy! noo its not happening...

I got a new bed...elecric one..and it sits me up and lays me down and..pfft al kinds of things...*plays with up down switch* woohoooo!!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Erro !!
> 
> Well im not having someone upset you Rainy! noo its not happening...
> 
> I got a new bed...elecric one..and it sits me up and lays me down and..pfft al kinds of things...*plays with up down switch* woohoooo!!!
> 
> Sammy


Lol, I have a mental image of you now!!! :biggrin::lol:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro !!
> 
> Well im not having someone upset you Rainy! noo its not happening...
> 
> I got a new bed...elecric one..and it sits me up and lays me down and..pfft al kinds of things...*plays with up down switch* woohoooo!!!
> 
> Sammy


LOL. Sounds very Holywood. Does it come with a well oiled love slave (sorry i may have had a couple of glasses of wine now)


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening, sorry to hear you're grumpy rainy, I hope you cheer up.
> I've just a had a few sips of cherry vodka and now I feel ill, but it's unrelated to the vodka haha, just got earache and a headache, but I'll be ok.


Hope you are better soon. Drink more voddie it will help


----------



## Georges Mum

oh wow - does it have air in it? lol!

sorry to hear you are grumpy zainy rainy!

tell her to get lost!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL. Sounds very Holywood. Does it come with a well oiled love slave (sorry i may have had a couple of glasses of wine now)


OMVBG....nope...that was an extra and dont worry about it..i can barely keep my eyes open thanks to the new bed and morphine!!

The children are playing with the up down switch now...im blimmin sea sick!!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> OMVBG....nope...that was an extra and dont worry about it..i can barely keep my eyes open thanks to the new bed and morphine!!
> 
> The children are playing with the up down switch now...im blimmin sea sick!!!
> 
> Sammy


Well I'm impressed with your multitasking skills...posting here, entertaining the kids, riding the waves and still cracking a joke.....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Well I'm impressed with your multitasking skills...posting here, entertaining the kids, riding the waves and still cracking a joke.....


She is our new petforum Superwoman ( i may have already given that title to Candysmum earlier though but sure we can have 2 )


----------



## Guest

Ahh thankyou, but its so easy..just flick a switch..laugh with kids and type to some very lovely people!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ahh thankyou, but its so easy..just flick a switch..laugh with kids and type to some very lovely people!!
> 
> Sammy


Have you told your children you are mixing with the nut jobs on here


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Have you told your children you are mixing with the nut jobs on here


Hmm well my son did ask was it my medicine that makes me laugh...i said no it was some very very nice people who make me giggle!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hmm well my son did ask was it my medicine that makes me laugh...i said no it was some very very nice people who make me giggle!!
> 
> Sammy


It's my lifes work


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Hmm well my son did ask was it my medicine that makes me laugh...i said no it was some very very nice people who make me giggle!!
> 
> Sammy


Hugs for that  (though I keep telling you I'm not nice, Rainy is of course, but I just pretend :lol


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> It's my lifes work


You do it so well!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hugs for that  (though I keep telling you I'm not nice, Rainy is of course, but I just pretend :lol


And i keep telling you we were obviously seperated at birth. Good twin :aureola: Evil twin :devil:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> And i keep telling you we were obviously seperated at birth. Good twin :aureola: Evil twin :devil:


Oooh i fancy being evil, haven't had a good evil spell in ages :lol::devil::lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hugs for that  (though I keep telling you I'm not nice, Rainy is of course, but I just pretend :lol


Youre both lovely =))

Sammy


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy folks, how are we all. Share your days.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy folks, how are we all. Share your days.


I am grumpy and shaz is evil, Minni is giggly (and seasick??). What word best descibes you tonight LM ??


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Youre both lovely =))
> 
> Sammy


Now then, you'll get us accused of being narsisstic (sp?) and fishing for compliments with charm!!! 

I supposed to be cooking tea here, keep getting distracted here.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am in a weird mood - I'm in the mood for dancing, romancing, ohhhh


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am in a weird mood - I'm in the mood for dancing, romancing, ohhhh


Oooo yeah give us a bit of Nolans LM. I will have a boogie with you.


----------



## Lily's Mum

come on then rainy lets get moving


----------



## Guest

Evening all!

I'm feeling satisfied! Went over and sorted the neighbours out!

(relax rainy he can still walk)


Am having a housework crisis! Need to really get myself organised. At the moment its like an uphill struggle. Everytime i tidy/de-clutter/sort out it looks worse within hours! . I need to sort out system lol lol


----------



## Guest

Blimey..what you do to him Billy?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Come on Girls, dig out your sparkly leggings for this one. Boogie anyone??

YouTube - Nolans - I'm in The Mood For Dancing


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Come on Girls, dig out your sparkly leggings for this one. Boogie anyone??
> 
> YouTube - Nolans - I'm in The Mood For Dancing


Woohoooo * dances in bed* im in the moood for dancing...romancing..i getting it all tonight....im in the mooood ..im in the moood..to danceeee ....yeh lets dance anceeeeeeee do be do be doo be do do!!!

Sammy Nolan


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Come on Girls, dig out your sparkly leggings for this one. Boogie anyone??
> 
> YouTube - Nolans - I'm in The Mood For Dancing


Yeah, got my jumpsuit on and flicked my hair back.....I'm ready.....


----------



## Guest

Where's Lilys Mum. We can't do it without her.

Mr Rainy just looked at me like i was mental when i put that one up.

Heee Heeee.


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am here. wiggling away, I am looking good


----------



## Guest

yay!

I'll dig out my leg warmers pmsl!


About the neighbour...Dont worry he still walks, although i will stick his hammer where the sun doesnt shine if he dares to continue. They are having an extension and conservatory built. Ok fair enough, but is it necessary to continue with the hammering and banging until gone 9pm every night! My kids havent been able to sleep due to it, and this morning they started at 6am! So i went round and gave em what for!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am here. wiggling away, I am looking good


Are your sparkly spray ons extra sparkly tonight 

Ok heres another

YouTube - Aretha Franklin & Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves

Get groovin


----------



## Lily's Mum

Rainy, I am in the buff. got my collar and cuffs out.


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> yay!
> 
> I'll dig out my leg warmers pmsl!
> 
> About the neighbour...Dont worry he still walks, although i will stick his hammer where the sun doesnt shine if he dares to continue. They are having an extension and conservatory built. Ok fair enough, but is it necessary to continue with the hammering and banging until gone 9pm every night! My kids havent been able to sleep due to it, and this morning they started at 6am! So i went round and gave em what for!


Go you!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Rainy, I am in the buff. got my collar and cuffs out.


That and Red in his pink pants and we have a good night


----------



## Lily's Mum

If I jig any more I am gonna give myself two black eyes lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> yay!
> 
> I'll dig out my leg warmers pmsl!
> 
> About the neighbour...Dont worry he still walks, although i will stick his hammer where the sun doesnt shine if he dares to continue. They are having an extension and conservatory built. Ok fair enough, but is it necessary to continue with the hammering and banging until gone 9pm every night! My kids havent been able to sleep due to it, and this morning they started at 6am! So i went round and gave em what for!


Oh well a bit of Annie and Aretha is just what you need  Not too loud though. Don't want to wake the kids.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Rainy, I am in the buff. got my collar and cuffs out.


That's ok, but get the leg warmers on anyway!!!

What's next DJ rainy?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Its ok the neighbours building things are keeping them up!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Sorry am rubbish can't find what i want (not the version i wanted by still a tune)

YouTube - The DL - Amy Winehouse 'Valerie' Live


----------



## shortbackandsides

Evening all,so has anyone here got any doggy willie problems??


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> Evening all,so has anyone here got any doggy willie problems??


Not got a dog with a willie....

Sammy


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> Evening all,so has anyone here got any doggy willie problems??


LOL. No all fine and perky thanks (not that i have looked ). Did you bring leg warmers??


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> If I jig any more I am gonna give myself two black eyes lol


Or two dislocated kneecaps even!


----------



## Georges Mum

this is what i am up to - near to perfection!!! ah haaaaaa!

YouTube - Geri Halliwell - It's Raining Men


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> this is what i am up to - near to perfection!!! ah haaaaaa!
> 
> YouTube - Geri Halliwell - It's Raining Men


Have you got your leg warmers on love?


----------



## Georges Mum

yep and matching g string - no cellulite here!:crying:


----------



## shortbackandsides

I have a flouresant net ra ra skirt and matching leg warmers on here,raring to go!!! oh and a heavy duty sports bra


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> yep and matching g string - no cellulite here!:crying:


thought ya liked the fresh air:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> this is what i am up to - near to perfection!!! ah haaaaaa!
> 
> YouTube - Geri Halliwell - It's Raining Men


Pleazzzzeeee!!! If we have to have it pissing down men!
At lease let it be The weather girls!


----------



## Georges Mum

who remembers this - this used to be my absolute favourite!!!!

OMG!!!!

YouTube - FAME (HI-FIDELITY)


----------



## Georges Mum

borderer said:


> thought ya liked the fresh air:thumbup:


watch it bogey!


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> I have a flouresant net ra ra skirt and matching leg warmers on here,raring to go!!! oh and a heavy duty sports bra


One in honour of you idle chatting. Shake your rara at this.

YouTube - Wham! - Club Tropicana


----------



## Georges Mum

oh wow - i LOOOOOOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD ONE Princess Rainy!!


----------



## Georges Mum

YouTube - Rio - Duran Duran (1982)

god we are showing our age!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> watch it bogey!


sorry georges bum


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> YouTube - Rio - Duran Duran (1982)
> 
> god we are showing our age!!!


Simon le Bon in White jeans Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Georges Mum

borderer said:


> sorry georges bum


I'll pollute your fresh air!!!


----------



## starthedog

Good evening how is everyone today?


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Simon le Bon in White jeans Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


can you imagine your OH in white jeans!! LOL's we should have a white jean party - white stillettos and white handbags!! xx


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> who remembers this - this used to be my absolute favourite!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> YouTube - FAME (HI-FIDELITY)


Yeah!!!!!!!! Go Goerges Mum go, leap in the air split like :biggrin: :lol:


----------



## Georges Mum

Just to announce to you lot i started my new job today = in need of letting my hair down!!:thumbup1: :         :shocked:


----------



## Guest

starthedog said:


> Good evening how is everyone today?


Evening, we are having a boogie in here tonight.



Georges Mum said:


> can you imagine your OH in white jeans!! LOL's we should have a white jean party - white stillettos and white handbags!! xx


Ha HA toooo funny, he would look ridiculous.


----------



## Georges Mum

another favourite - but its a bit slushy!! :huh:


----------



## Georges Mum

I want to know who can do the splits here???:devil:


----------



## starthedog

What pets do you own?


----------



## Guest

Evening all hows it going you all having a good laught i see
ooh and GM if i did the splits i would never get back up again


----------



## Guest

starthedog said:


> What pets do you own?


13 dogs you? x


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> 13 dogs you? x


3 dogs 2 cats 1 fish and a partridge in an apple tree!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> can you imagine your OH in white jeans!! LOL's we should have a white jean party - white stillettos and white handbags!! xx


Hehe, I'm up for that, how's about a bit of:-
YouTube - Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go



Georges Mum said:


> Just to announce to you lot i started my new job today = in need of letting my hair down!!:thumbup1: :         :shocked:


Yeah!!! Hair down, white stillettos on, go for it....:thumbup:



Georges Mum said:


> another favourite - but its a bit slushy!! :huh:


What is?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> 3 dogs 2 cats 1 fish and a partridge in an apple tree!


LOL we got a partridge in work today...beautiful animals


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Hehe, I'm up for that, how's about a bit of:-
> YouTube - Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go
> 
> Yeah!!! Hair down, white stillettos on, go for it....:thumbup:
> 
> What is?


angels by robbie - did i forget that bit!

ok so who want sthis on! YouTube - Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling


----------



## Guest

I am off leaving you in the capable hands of DJ GM.

Just going to start the erection section with this one.

Loves Ya xx

YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You

Bleugghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> LOL we got a partridge in work today...beautiful animals


could you enlighten us as to what animal is kept in the uk by license only, lives up a tree and has to be keptin with prickle wire??


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> I am off leaving you in the capable hands of DJ GM.
> 
> Just going to start the erection section with this one.
> 
> Loves Ya xx
> 
> YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You
> 
> Bleugghhhhhhhhh


oh no - you can't start that subject and go!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> angels by robbie - did i forget that bit!
> 
> ok so who want sthis on! YouTube - Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling


I played Robbie the other day on here i think. I was going to put it in but this one will do instead

(redeeming myself for the bryan adams)

YouTube - Wonderwall


----------



## Georges Mum

i could sift through youtube for hours - one of my favourite past times!!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I am off leaving you in the capable hands of DJ GM.
> 
> Just going to start the erection section with this one.
> 
> Loves Ya xx
> 
> YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You
> 
> Bleugghhhhhhhhh


Ahhh, slow dancing, shuffling sweatily round a beer swilled dance floor. Those were the days......


----------



## Georges Mum

this one is really fab- i'm stopping there!!  

YouTube - Eric Clapton & Babyface - Change the World


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Ahhh, slow dancing, shuffling sweatily round a beer swilled dance floor. Those were the days......


I used to love the slow dances - but no one used to ever ask me....


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> could you enlighten us as to what animal is kept in the uk by license only, lives up a tree and has to be keptin with prickle wire??


I dont no is it not bristish wild life then??
As at our hospital we are only licesenced to treat bristish wildlife and thats all i know about lol, but we are also covered to treat muntjac witch is the only non-british wildlife were allowed why you ask??
It could be a monkey lol


----------



## Guest

Couldn't find Crazy for you by Madonna.
Mmmmmmm Barry White ( a real person not the fat singer) slow dance when i was about 14, made my adolescence.

Night xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Couldn't find Crazy for you by Madonna.
> Mmmmmmm Barry White ( a real person not the fat singer) slow dance when i was about 14, made my adolescence.
> 
> Night xx


night sleep tight  x


----------



## Georges Mum

I can't remember - but they can be viscious - they were kept in the farm, they also had an eagle next to George when i picked him up. Possum??????


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Couldn't find Crazy for you by Madonna.
> Mmmmmmm Barry White ( a real person not the fat singer) slow dance when i was about 14, made my adolescence.
> 
> Night xx


Nighty night Miss Cheeky Tassels - is that your maiden name then? LOL's xxx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Couldn't find Crazy for you by Madonna.
> Mmmmmmm Barry White ( a real person not the fat singer) slow dance when i was about 14, made my adolescence.
> 
> Night xx


Nite Hon, warm up my side for me will you? :001_tt2::biggrin:
xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Nite Hon, warm up my side for me will you? :001_tt2::biggrin:
> xxx


You will have to squeeze in because i'm there too now...


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> I can't remember - but they can be viscious - they were kept in the farm, they also had an eagle next to George when i picked him up. Possum??????


Could well be.!!
ooh eagle are the most amazing animals but iv never seen one for real


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> You will have to squeeze in because i'm there too now...


Ok, leave room for LM too...and no dribbling on my pillow :biggrin:


----------



## Georges Mum

not sure - they were big things like badgers up trees - they had two- and the eagle was next to georges crate. Quite a funny farm - but he is the most brilliant dog!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> not sure - they were big things like badgers up trees - they had two- and the eagle was next to georges crate. Quite a funny farm - but he is the most brilliant dog!


Red pandas?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> not sure - they were big things like badgers up trees - they had two- and the eagle was next to georges crate. Quite a funny farm - but he is the most brilliant dog!


Dont no i only really know about british wildlife and if they needed a licence then it werent british lol
ooh sounds like a funny farm lol


----------



## Georges Mum

I will have to try and work it out - sure there can't be that many animals that require a special license.


----------



## Shazach

Me done now....nite all.

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Me done now....nite all.
> 
> xxxx


Night sleep well  x


----------



## Georges Mum

nite - i'm off too as i keep yawning on the keyboard! ...yuk!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> nite - i'm off too as i keep yawning on the keyboard! ...yuk!!


Nighty night sleep well x


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> nite - i'm off too as i keep yawning on the keyboard! ...yuk!!


Nite 
Hope you are settling into your new role!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nite
> Hope you are settling into your new role!


HEY DT i never knew you come in here, this is the firts time i seen you in here


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> HEY DT i never knew you come in here, this is the firts time i seen you in here


You have to remember DT is Always watching


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> You have to remember DT is Always watching


Like a cobra - silent but..........................deadly!


----------



## Georges Mum

what are you all doing? I'm about to hoover the house!!


----------



## Guest

i'm watching My Family lol


----------



## Guest

Ello, im making a album for the kids to keep forever

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

hi you changed the picture- it was a really pretty picture
But then so do i - lol's I a big fat bun now!! PMSL!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> hi you changed the picture- it was a really pretty picture
> But then so do i - lol's I a big fat bun now!! PMSL!!!


yours isnt a fat bun!

This is a fat bun!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello, im making a album for the kids to keep forever
> 
> Sammy


That must be tough . There would be so much for me to say (maybe thats because i never shut up )

I am on my 3rd glass of wine and have had no dinner yet :thumbup: It could all go horribly wrong.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> That must be tough . There would be so much for me to say (maybe thats because i never shut up )
> 
> I am on my 3rd glass of wine and have had no dinner yet :thumbup: It could all go horribly wrong.


Ello lovely Rainy.Yesh its tough,had a horrid day,but i was started on some steroids so feel ok at the moment.I decided to do it so i can put all those special thoughts and photos in. Im so worried about your wine consumption missy !!:001_tongue:
Sammy


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> hi you changed the picture- it was a really pretty picture
> But then so do i - lol's I a big fat bun now!! PMSL!!!


Ello Georgie porgy. I didnt like it :blush:
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello, im making a album for the kids to keep forever
> 
> Sammy


I cant imagine how hard that must be! hugs xxxx

I kept a diary of my sons hospital stay, how i felt, how well his sister was coping with it all etc etc etc, will give it to them when they are old enough to understand it.


----------



## Agility Springer

hello all  i have had an awful allergic reaction to something unknown........my neck back arms and face where red raw, i couldnt stop scratching and now......i have been bleeding and my skin looks like i9ts been ripped off in places, ouch. but on the up-side it was payday and i managed to get the rabbit a lovely new hutch, how was everyone elses days? xxxx

Erro Sammy  x

Love Abi x


----------



## Georges Mum

minni girl said:


> Ello Georgie porgy. I didnt like it :blush:
> Sammy


well i did - so there!!

seriously - i think what you are doing is really fab!  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello lovely Rainy.Yesh its tough,had a horrid day,but i was started on some steroids so feel ok at the moment.I decided to do it so i can put all those special thoughts and photos in. Im so worried about your wine consumption missy !!:001_tongue:
> Sammy


My wine consumption is FANTASTIC 

Glad you feel ok at the moment sad it's been pants.

I have thought about how i would cope in your position (mostly when my mum in law went through breast cancer) and i decided i would have to write it all down, try and impart all that i wanted to. Silly things like tell Matt about girls and Sophie about Men  Put down my philosophies on stuff so they new what i was all about.

It is hugely beneficial for children but i am sure you have been told that. 



billyboysmammy said:


> I cant imagine how hard that must be! hugs xxxx
> 
> I kept a diary of my sons hospital stay, how i felt, how well his sister was coping with it all etc etc etc, will give it to them when they are old enough to understand it.


What a great gift when he is older.


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Ello, im making a album for the kids to keep forever
> 
> Sammy


Think that's a really good idea Sammy, I lost my father when I very young and it would have been wonderful to have had something to keep in his voice, so that I could hear him when I needed to remember who he was and how he was. All credit to you for being strong enough to do that, it must be hard on you.
I also have loads of letters from my Mum, and when she drives me mad as she will in the day to day grind, I find it warming to read them and it centres me on who we both are to each other.
Bless you Honey and big big hugs from me xxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> My wine consumption is FANTASTIC
> 
> Glad you feel ok at the moment sad it's been pants.
> 
> I have thought about how i would cope in your position (mostly when my mum in law went through breast cancer) and i decided i would have to write it all down, try and impart all that i wanted to. Silly things like tell Matt about girls and Sophie about Men  Put down my philosophies on stuff so they new what i was all about.
> 
> It is hugely beneficial for children but i am sure you have been told that.
> 
> What a great gift when he is older.


Im going to make some cards for them too, i have lots of ideas i want to do for them,silly things but things that will show them how blimmin much i love them both:crying:


----------



## piggybaker

OH buggar just changing the subject completely , I just feel out the soddin door and twisted my ankle,, 

It hurts:crying:

THink I may have to go to the hospital tommmorrw morning with it,, it is starting to swell,

**** buggar b*llocks

sorry thanks

Em


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> OH buggar just changing the subject completely , I just feel out the soddin door and twisted my ankle,,
> 
> It hurts:crying:
> 
> THink I may have to go to the hospital tommmorrw morning with it,, it is starting to swell,
> 
> **** buggar b*llocks
> 
> sorry thanks
> 
> Em


Aww Em! Cant you go now to get it looked at?
SAmmy


----------



## Lily's Mum

piggybaker said:


> OH buggar just changing the subject completely , I just feel out the soddin door and twisted my ankle,,
> 
> It hurts:crying:
> 
> THink I may have to go to the hospital tommmorrw morning with it,, it is starting to swell,
> 
> **** buggar b*llocks
> 
> sorry thanks
> 
> Em


sorry but that made me laugh and it has cheered me up so sorry when u r in agony lol

put your foot up, raise it so it is above your heart. then put a bag of frozen peas on your ankle. rest like that for as long as you can. Can u walk on it


----------



## piggybaker

Yes have an ice pack on it, 

I can't go tonight the kids are asleep, I have my back pain killers to see me through 

but honestly what a silly cow 

glad i could raise a smile,, knowing you laughed made me laugh, OH is like O feel better now,, !!!!!!


milk it milk it:biggrin:

Im off to bed night?


----------



## Shazach

piggybaker said:


> Yes have an ice pack on it,
> 
> I can't go tonight the kids are asleep, I have my back pain killers to see me through
> 
> but honestly what a silly cow
> 
> glad i could raise a smile,, knowing you laughed made me laugh, OH is like O feel better now,, !!!!!!
> 
> milk it milk it:biggrin:
> 
> Im off to bed night?


Is that last bit a question or a statement? If a statement, Night hon, rub some arnica ointment on it, if you have any


----------



## Georges Mum

hey good evening shazzy-babe! 
he he - what you been up to?


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> hey good evening shazzy-babe!
> he he - what you been up to?


Hi you! Wish I had a fun answer to that, but same old same old. Took Zach to hydrotherapy...not much else....
Friday tomorrow! Yeah!!!

How's you, no encounters with RAC/AA men today?

Sh xx


----------



## Georges Mum

no - unfortunately!:001_tongue:
rather a fun and good looking rac guy - perhaps i should have another car breakdown!!!  :hand: :nono: :blink: :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> hello all  i have had an awful allergic reaction to something unknown........my neck back arms and face where red raw, i couldnt stop scratching and now......i have been bleeding and my skin looks like i9ts been ripped off in places, ouch. but on the up-side it was payday and i managed to get the rabbit a lovely new hutch, how was everyone elses days? xxxx
> 
> Erro Sammy  x
> 
> Love Abi x


Hey you  and everyone else who joined while i was PMing



minni girl said:


> Im going to make some cards for them too, i have lots of ideas i want to do for them,silly things but things that will show them how blimmin much i love them both:crying:


They will know in their hearts how much you love them, it's not neccesary to prove that to them but they will want to know the real you xx I am focussing on you being able to show them what you did in a few years time when you are well xx



piggybaker said:


> OH buggar just changing the subject completely , I just feel out the soddin door and twisted my ankle,,
> 
> It hurts:crying:
> 
> THink I may have to go to the hospital tommmorrw morning with it,, it is starting to swell,
> 
> **** buggar b*llocks
> 
> sorry thanks
> 
> Em


Sorry but that made me chuckle too. It was the way you said it  Hope you are ok.


----------



## Agility Springer

:crying:

did i get missed or no one like me anymore?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> :crying:
> 
> did i get missed or no one like me anymore?


I said hey. We posted together.

We looooove youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.

(warning i have had wine )


----------



## Georges Mum

of course! I feel like that too at times but don't worry! xx


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> :crying:
> 
> did i get missed or no one like me anymore?


I've got nothing to say, just quoting you to make you feel good!!! :biggrin:

Sh xx


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> no - unfortunately!:001_tongue:
> rather a fun and good looking rac guy - perhaps i should have another car breakdown!!!  :hand: :nono: :blink: :nonod:


break down at home, then you can flirt in some comfort!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I've got nothing to say, just quoting you to make you feel good!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Sh xx


Hello how is my other other half tonight??
BIIIIG HUUUUUUUUUUUUUG

(told you all i have had wine)


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> I said hey. We posted together.
> 
> We looooove youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> (warning i have had wine )


haha love you all toooooooo wish i had wine, to numb the pain, no alcohol for me though for a whole week!!!! tablets and alcohol dont mix well apparantly 



Shazach said:


> I've got nothing to say, just quoting you to make you feel good!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Sh xx


 hope your well


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> haha love you all toooooooo wish i had wine, to numb the pain, no alcohol for me though for a whole week!!!! tablets and alcohol dont mix well apparantly
> 
> hope your well


I think they mix just fine as long as you don't stand up


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> break down at home, then you can flirt in some comfort!!!


god no i already did that with our builder!!! LOL's - don't even go there!!!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> god no i already did that with our builder!!! LOL's - don't even go there!!!


What broke down or flirted???? Lol :lol::lol


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> What broke down or flirted???? Lol :lol::lol


no comment.... moving swiftly on... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> I think they mix just fine as long as you don't stand up


ahaha  shall i try?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> ahaha  shall i try?


God no don't i am not being responsible for THAT!!!!!

Do you know what. I have RSI from being on Petforum  seriously


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Hello how is my other other half tonight??
> BIIIIG HUUUUUUUUUUUUUG
> 
> (told you all i have had wine)


(Sorry missed this post!!!) Hello Mrs Twistle, Biiig huuuugs back at you.
I'm hunkydory, but haven't seen Mr Rainy today :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:



Georges Mum said:


> no comment.... moving swiftly on... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


Hehe, that sounds like fun....:001_tongue: My builder only ever p**sed me off!

Anybody feel like giving me a song tonight, I'm in the mood for a power ballad.....


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> God no don't i am not being responsible for THAT!!!!!
> 
> Do you know what. I have RSI from being on Petforum  seriously


haha  are you sure thats how you got it rainy????


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> (Sorry missed this post!!!) Hello Mrs Twistle, Biiig huuuugs back at you.
> I'm hunkydory, but haven't seen Mr Rainy today :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> Hehe, that sounds like fun....:001_tongue: My builder only ever p**sed me off!
> 
> Anybody feel like giving me a song tonight, I'm in the mood for a power ballad.....


THE power ballad of the century just for you

YouTube - Whitney Houston


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> THE power ballad of the century just for you
> 
> YouTube - Whitney Houston


Oooh, a bit of I will always love Hugh, Thanks Hon :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> (Sorry missed this post!!!) Hello Mrs Twistle, Biiig huuuugs back at you.
> I'm hunkydory, but haven't seen Mr Rainy today :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> Hehe, that sounds like fun....:001_tongue: My builder only ever p**sed me off!
> 
> Anybody feel like giving me a song tonight, I'm in the mood for a power ballad.....


dj doggy is doing it now!

YouTube - Bryan Adams - Heaven - Acoustic Live

my favourite!!!


----------



## Guest

I can do this Allllllllllllll night Power Ballads are a speciallity of mine.

Absolute Classic

YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> haha  are you sure thats how you got it rainy????


Ha ha I wish


----------



## Georges Mum

i loooove phil collins - esp seperate lives and also in the air tonight!!! good choice mrs!


----------



## Guest

Anyone like this one. It's one of my favourites and makes me cry it's so beautiful . I also love Nothing compares to you.

YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Sacrifice


----------



## Agility Springer

YouTube - Bon Jovi- Always


----------



## EmzieAngel

How about a song sang by the one and only...

EmzieAngel herself? 

YouTube - Tokio Hotel - Rescue Me


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> YouTube - Bon Jovi- Always


Excellent choice


----------



## Georges Mum

you have a great voice - emzie-angel!! wow!!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> dj doggy is doing it now!
> 
> YouTube - Bryan Adams - Heaven - Acoustic Live
> 
> my favourite!!!





rainy said:


> I can do this Allllllllllllll night Power Ballads are a speciallity of mine.
> 
> Absolute Classic
> 
> YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com


Excellent choices! 



Agility Springer said:


> YouTube - Bon Jovi- Always


Oooh, Jon.....:drool::drool::drool:



EmzieAngel said:


> How about a song sang by the one and only...
> 
> EmzieAngel herself?
> 
> YouTube - Tokio Hotel - Rescue Me


Is that you then?


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Excellent choice


Why thank you....and another.........

YouTube - I dont want to miss a thing


----------



## EmzieAngel

Georges Mum said:


> you have a great voice - emzie-angel!! wow!!


Thank you


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Is that you then?


Yes it is lol.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> How about a song sang by the one and only...
> 
> EmzieAngel herself?
> 
> YouTube - Tokio Hotel - Rescue Me


WOW COOOL you can sing.

I can too but not on you tube.

Ok everyone choose a song that sums you up

This is mine

YouTube - Bob Marley - Three Little Birds


----------



## Georges Mum

yes i was impressed - what are your plans?


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> WOW COOOL you can sing.
> 
> I can too but not on you tube.
> 
> Ok everyone choose a song that sums you up
> 
> This is mine
> 
> YouTube - Bob Marley - Three Little Birds


RAINY.....NOOOOOOOOOO you stole mine  seriously though, i love this song, its my feel good one x


----------



## EmzieAngel

Plans for what?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> RAINY.....NOOOOOOOOOO you stole mine  seriously though, i love this song, its my feel good one x


Me too. Always makes me smile no matter what


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> :crying:
> 
> did i get missed or no one like me anymore?


Heyyyy ok ok i missed you!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Yes it is lol.


Wow, wish I could sing, i can't...at all...

How's about this? This is my feel good song 

YouTube - Katrina and the Waves - Walking On Sunshine


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Wow, wish I could sing, i can't...at all...
> 
> How's about this? This is my feel good song
> 
> YouTube - Katrina and the Waves - Walking On Sunshine


Spooky. That would have been my next song :yikes: I love jumping up and down with the kids to it.


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Heyyyy ok ok i missed you!!
> 
> Sammy


i'll let ya off  how you doin today m'duck?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Wow, wish I could sing, i can't...at all...
> 
> How's about this? This is my feel good song
> 
> YouTube - Katrina and the Waves - Walking On Sunshine


Aww bless ya. Well for me it's nothing too special, I haven't got the confidence to do anything with it. I had an audition for the X Factor but I wouldn't go lol.
x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Heyyyy ok ok i missed you!!
> 
> Sammy


Come on if you drop in to idle chat you have to post a tune

We are doing either Power Ballads or songs that best describe us.

My husband just got REALLT cross because my typing is annoying him  Am having to type more quietly


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> i'll let ya off  how you doin today m'duck?


Ello..im ok thankyou m'love

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

YouTube - Sugarcult-Bouncing Off The Walls


----------



## EmzieAngel

I can't really think of a song that describes me...
I'll have to get back to you lol.
x


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Ello..im ok thankyou m'love
> 
> Sammy


Jolly good


----------



## Lily's Mum

This is a fab, shake ya butt, swig ya beer out the bottle, sing at the top of your voice.
YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> This is a fab, shake ya butt, swig ya beer out the bottle, sing at the top of your voice.
> YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire


That soooooooooooooooo sums you up. Great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

oooooo this has gotta be mine 

YouTube - Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> oooooo this has gotta be mine
> 
> YouTube - Don't Stop Me Now


I was going mad to this with the loveliest young man at a club the other night 

I am off to bed now just leave you with a ballad. She is the Queen of Ballad

YouTube - Whitney Houston - Greatest love of all

I can sing this too


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> I was going mad to this with the loveliest young man at a club the other night
> 
> I am off to bed now just leave you with a ballad. She is the Queen of Ballad
> 
> YouTube - Whitney Houston - Greatest love of all
> 
> I can sing this too


sing for us rainy


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> sing for us rainy


I was but the beauty of the Internet is you can't here me 

I love singing. Wish i had done it professionally.

You will have to ask Victorio (another PF member) what i am like she has heard me sing MANY MANY times


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I was going mad to this with the loveliest young man at a club the other night
> 
> I am off to bed now just leave you with a ballad. She is the Queen of Ballad
> 
> YouTube - Whitney Houston - Greatest love of all
> 
> I can sing this too


Im just in time thats my fav of all songs


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Im just in time thats my fav of all songs


I aim to pleease 

Night All.
xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Another fab song after a sh!t day!

YouTube - INXS Mystify Live Michael Hutchense


----------



## Shazach

Nite, nite Rainy.

Sorry got sidetracked reading senatorvass's thread...it all happens on here whilst I'm away!

I'm yawning away now, so going off to wrestly the duvet!

nite all xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nighty rainy night shazach
does anyone else like the song "mad world" cant remember who sings it but i just love it lol


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Nighty rainy night shazach
> does anyone else like the song "mad world" cant remember who sings it but i just love it lol


Was it tears for fears?


----------



## Lily's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Nighty rainy night shazach
> does anyone else like the song "mad world" cant remember who sings it but i just love it lol


Just for you, fab video too

YouTube - Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## piggybaker

OK I know have a crankle for an ankle you know when the calk and the ankle merge

Willleave hospital for another day, work doesn't look kindly on time off, it hurts like a hurty thing but i will have to gring and bare it:mellow:


----------



## vizzy24

piggybaker said:


> OK I know have a crankle for an ankle you know when the calk and the ankle merge
> 
> Willleave hospital for another day, work doesn't look kindly on time off, it hurts like a hurty thing but i will have to gring and bare it:mellow:


What did you do to it?


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> OK I know have a crankle for an ankle you know when the calk and the ankle merge
> 
> Willleave hospital for another day, work doesn't look kindly on time off, it hurts like a hurty thing but i will have to gring and bare it:mellow:


You may only end up making it worse if you leave it...and then have to take more time off 

I made that mistake with work a couple of times.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Afternoon guys!
I'm at college, on my break.
I'm totally bored and want to go home, pray 4pm comes by really quickly.
Hope you're all ok.
x


----------



## Guest

Evening ladies and gents

How is everyone, what have i missed today, not been on the forum much 

I'm just about to settle down and watch Twilight the move, with a nice big glass of vodka and coke (out of everything else lmao!). xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi all.

Have had a good day at work. came home to a rather messy house, but very contented children and doglets - so browny points to hubby.

Just ordered a ruby and having my second glass of red. nice.


----------



## Kathryn1

Hiya everyone 

Got a water infection, so in a lot of pain and havent done much today. 

Hope you have all had a good Saturday xx


----------



## Guest

Evening ladies.

Ooooo i fancy a curry now.

Had my wine quota for the evening 

Thinking early bath tonight


----------



## Lily's Mum

Ouch Kathryn that sounds painful!! Hope you have some good antibiotics!! (and choccie)


----------



## Kathryn1

Lily's Mum said:


> Ouch Kathryn that sounds painful!! Hope you have some good antibiotics!! (and choccie)


Thanks hun, it is so painful. i get them quite a lot. xxx Hope your ok xx


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, I'm on here when I really should be working, mind you I'm about to win the lottery......

Sh x


----------



## Guest

lol are ya? Well if your feeling flush a forum trip to the seychelles should be in order


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> lol are ya? Well if your feeling flush a forum trip to the seychelles should be in order


I'll let you know as soon as I know how much I've won!


----------



## Guest

I would like a full time nanny please :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and a sportscar (merc please)


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I would like a full time nanny please :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and a sportscar (merc please)


Ello Brainy Rainy!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

Ermmm.......I must have got my weeks mixed up, it must be my turn next week......:blink::blink:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello Brainy Rainy!!
> 
> Sammy


Erro Sammy Sunbeam



Shazach said:


> Ermmm.......I must have got my weeks mixed up, it must be my turn next week......:blink::blink:


I can wait :ciappa:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hello everyone!


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Hello everyone!


evening hunny, feeling any better??


----------



## EmzieAngel

rainy said:


> evening hunny, feeling any better??


Yes thank you, just went to watch Britain's Got Talent, took things off my mind.
How are you hun?
x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Yes thank you, just went to watch Britain's Got Talent, took things off my mind.
> How are you hun?
> x


Cool thanks. Considering an early bath, if shaz isn't in there already


----------



## EmzieAngel

Haha bless ya.
Anyone up to anything interesting tomorrow?
x


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Cool thanks. Considering an early bath, if shaz isn't in there already


Shaz is working


----------



## EmzieAngel

I take it you can have your bath then rainy!
+hugs Shaz+


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Shaz is working


Fibber you are getting sidetracked by us


----------



## Guest

evening all do you like my new sig pic it a pup we breed we actually its karmas sister mum wanted to keep this one i wanted karma and have just had this photo as an updat and look how gorgouse she is dont get me wrong karma is the best little dog but nina the one in my sig is beautiful
hows everyone


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> evening all do you like my new sig pic it a pup we breed we actually its karmas sister mum wanted to keep this one i wanted karma and have just had this photo as an updat and look how gorgouse she is dont get me wrong karma is the best little dog but nina the one in my sig is beautiful
> hows everyone


Cutie pie :biggrin:

Good thanks, tired thinking bed soon


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Fibber you are getting sidetracked by us


ti t
I'm female, I can multitask!!! (two laptops!!!)



EmzieAngel said:


> I take it you can have your bath then rainy!
> +hugs Shaz+


Thanks Hon 

Evening DD xx


----------



## Guest

gah why do dogs do it! Just sat watching twilight - get to the action bit and billy starts barking and growling at thin air! ARGH! I hate it when they do that! - scares the pants off me!


----------



## Guest

bumo bump bump
On the 3rd page again 
evening all hows everyone i like the atmostpher on here tonight 
kerryxx


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> bumo bump bump
> On the 3rd page again
> evening all hows everyone i like the atmostpher on here tonight
> kerryxx


Good stuff, I'm just about to go to the land of duvets!!
How you lot get by on so little sleep is beyond me!!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Good stuff, I'm just about to go to the land of duvets!!
> How you lot get by on so little sleep is beyond me!!
> 
> Sh xx


Aww have a good sleep nighty night hun sleep well

i dont no how we do it either but we seem to do it alot ut:
kerry x


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Aww have a good sleep nighty night hun sleep well
> 
> i dont no how we do it either but we seem to do it alot ut:
> kerry x


Nite Hon, sleep well when you do sleep!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> gah why do dogs do it! Just sat watching twilight - get to the action bit and billy starts barking and growling at thin air! ARGH! I hate it when they do that! - scares the pants off me!


Missed this yesterday. Made me laugh. Poor BBM :w00t:



DevilDogz said:


> bumo bump bump
> On the 3rd page again
> evening all hows everyone i like the atmostpher on here tonight
> kerryxx


Yes it's nice isn't it 



Shazach said:


> Nite Hon, sleep well when you do sleep!!! xxx


Warm up my side i won't be long.


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Missed this yesterday. Made me laugh. Poor BBM :w00t:
> 
> Yes it's nice isn't it
> 
> Warm up my side i won't be long.


Ok Babe 

Sorry BBM, I missed it too....have you recovered?


----------



## Agility Springer

hello all! sorry im checking in late, been doing loads of coursework, so having a wind down before bed  hope everyone has had a smahing day


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> hello all! sorry im checking in late, been doing loads of coursework, so having a wind down before bed  hope everyone has had a smahing day


Hello you.

Lovely day thanks, just off to bed we run on different time frames i think 

Lots of fun to jump into tonight though. Have a good play xx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> hello all! sorry im checking in late, been doing loads of coursework, so having a wind down before bed  hope everyone has had a smahing day


Erro agility girl!!

Hows yourself ?

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Hello you.
> 
> Lovely day thanks, just off to bed we run on different time frames i think
> 
> Lots of fun to jump into tonight though. Have a good play xx


I'm usually asleep, but left everything last minute so i could party 

Oooh sounds good, have a good slepp, speak tomorrow, night night xx


----------



## Guest

evening ladies, yeah recovered from my mini heart attack 

HMMM not a bad film, will admit to being in lust lol - is that sick, as he was in harry potter?    :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: but still.... :ihih: :ihih: :devil: :devil:

how are you all?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> evening ladies, yeah recovered from my mini heart attack
> 
> HMMM not a bad film, will admit to being in lust lol - is that sick, as he was in harry potter?    :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: but still.... :ihih: :ihih: :devil: :devil:
> 
> how are you all?


Glad to hear you are ok :thumbup:

Was only saying to a friend today how my taste in men is getting younger. Must be something to do with our age.


----------



## Guest

maybe thats it! womens sexual (am i allowed to say that here?) peak after 30  - i'm heading for 30 very fast lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> maybe thats it! womens sexual (am i allowed to say that here?) peak after 30  - i'm heading for 30 very fast lol


I think you are ok but it is pre watershed.

I thought it was 40 did i peak and miss it


----------



## Agility Springer

Hey everyone  and how is everyone tonight? i have a poorly hammie  anyone done anything exciting??


----------



## emma123

I am just browing the site and listening music at the mid-night. Really quite~~~Finally escape from my fast pace


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi Agility Springer - not done nowt exciting today lol Just run of the mill stuff - housework, kids school run, couple of hours work in morning, and now got a nice vodka to keep me company lol


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi Agility Springer - not done nowt exciting today lol Just run of the mill stuff - housework, kids school run, couple of hours work in morning, and now got a nice vodka to keep me company lol


enjoy!!!! sounds like you deserve it!!!!


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hey everyone  and how is everyone tonight? i have a poorly hammie  anyone done anything exciting??


nope but i am tomorrow.....

actually ladies its a crisis i need advice   

Off to a birthday party tomorrow (5th) with 30ish 4/5 year olds and associated parents.... BUT... its on a military (wont say which) base    :arf: :arf: :lol: :drool: :drool: :ihih: - lots of yummy men in uniform     - now what do i wear?

Sally xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> nope but i am tomorrow.....
> 
> actually ladies its a crisis i need advice
> 
> Off to a birthday party tomorrow (5th) with 30ish 4/5 year olds and associated parents.... BUT... its on a military (wont say which) base    :arf: :arf: :lol: :drool: :drool: :ihih: - lots of yummy men in uniform     - now what do i wear?
> 
> Sally xxx


Wow!! I think you need some moral support! I am very good with young kids, what time do you want me? lol

I would wear smart jeans and nice top with pretty sandals. Natural make up and pretty jewellery.


----------



## Kathryn1

Good Evening to you all, Hope you are all ok and well. 

Ive been in work all day so nothing exciting happening with me today. 

Hope you have had a more constructive day.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Wow!! I think you need some moral support! I am very good with young kids, what time do you want me? lol
> 
> I would wear smart jeans and nice top with pretty sandals. Natural make up and pretty jewellery.


party starts at 4.45pm  lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> nope but i am tomorrow.....
> 
> actually ladies its a crisis i need advice
> 
> Off to a birthday party tomorrow (5th) with 30ish 4/5 year olds and associated parents.... BUT... its on a military (wont say which) base    :arf: :arf: :lol: :drool: :drool: :ihih: - lots of yummy men in uniform     - now what do i wear?
> 
> Sally xxx


Something SEXY


----------



## Lily's Mum

Well thats me sorted for tomorrow night lol meeting with billy boy and the hunky army men. mmmm come over all flushed.


----------



## Guest

hmmm but does sexy go with a bunch of kids swinging heavy bowling balls at each other, and probably puking the american hottogs they are being fed? lol lol lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Well thats me sorted for tomorrow night lol meeting with billy boy and the hunky army men. mmmm come over all flushed.


Correction hunky american pilots :drool:


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Correction hunky american pilots :drool:


Tom Cruise in Top Gun!! That will do for me, which one are you having?:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

allllllll of em :devil:


ok you can have tom cruise lol - he's too short for me


----------



## Guest

haha its had me reminiscing, had a boyfriend in the raf way back  lol lol lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> party starts at 4.45pm  lol


Me Too Me Too Me Toooooooooooooooooo



billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm but does sexy go with a bunch of kids swinging heavy bowling balls at each other, and probably puking the american hottogs they are being fed? lol lol lol


Absolutely  Just don't go short incase you have to join in the bowling :thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Me Too Me Too Me Toooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Absolutely  Just don't go short incase you have to join in the bowling :thumbup1:


I think go short is the way to go...


----------



## Guest

not with my thunder thighs it aint


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I think go short is the way to go...


Nickers to add a touch of mystery or no nickers to get the right result ?????


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Nickers to add a touch of mystery or no nickers to get the right result ?????


Might as well go the whole monty and leave the panties at home.....


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Nickers to add a touch of mystery or no nickers to get the right result ?????


lmao


----------



## Guest

Guys can you just read the minni girl thread she wanted you to know. Won't be chatting tonight xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Guys can you just read the minni girl thread she wanted you to know. Won't be chatting tonight xx


just seen, sammy if you read this. I think i can speak for the whole forum if there is anything any of us can do, whether thats individually or collectively just let us know, we are here for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Come on people, the Minni thread is going on for our best wishes. Sammy would want to read some fun, she may get a puter taken to her, she'd hate us to be miserable


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rona said:


> Come on people, the Minni thread is going on for our best wishes. Sammy would want to read some fun, she may get a puter taken to her, she'd hate us to be miserable


Quite right Rona..........So in that spirit I'd like to share with you all that I have VILE wind this evening...too many kidney beans.....hubs says I'm sleeping the the kennel outside........:biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

On Channel 4 there is a programme about Adoption, presented by a bloke called David whom I know. 

Will be back full on when finished watching my mate.


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> Come on people, the Minni thread is going on for our best wishes. Sammy would want to read some fun, she may get a puter taken to her, she'd hate us to be miserable


I think you are quite right Rona. Lets get back to discussing BBMs Nicker dilema.

Have you decided yet BBM ?


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> Come on people, the Minni thread is going on for our best wishes. Sammy would want to read some fun, she may get a puter taken to her, she'd hate us to be miserable


You are so right Rona!!!
hard as it may sound - WE need to cheer up!
DT


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are so right Rona!!!
> hard as it may sound - WE need to cheer up!
> DT


your alright Sammy never feel's sorry for herself and who no's she might have a little look through here so let's give her somthing to laugh at if she does. i spoke to her earlier as said i'd have a drink for her anyone up for the hangover:crazy:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> your alright Sammy never feel's sorry for herself and who no's she might have a little look through here so let's give her somthing to laugh at if she does. i spoke to her earlier as said i'd have a drink for her anyone up for the hangover:crazy:


God you worry me, I think I'm going to bring a body guard when we meet up :yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> God you worry me, I think I'm going to bring a body guard when we meet up :yikes::yikes:


Make sure you have a suit of armour Rona and a big whip!! the girls a nutter!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> your alright Sammy never feel's sorry for herself and who no's she might have a little look through here so let's give her somthing to laugh at if she does. i spoke to her earlier as said i'd have a drink for her anyone up for the hangover:crazy:


If we are drinking with Sammy we need the seaweed out.

She thinks i am an alcoholic


----------



## Guest

Evening all how is everyone i have a swore mouth i had my first ever filling today and the dentist numbed both sides of my mouth 
Hey ho though its all over with now 
all my dogs are fast alseep so its very quite here..
kerry x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Evening all how is everyone i have a swore mouth i had my first ever filling today and the dentist numbed both sides of my mouth
> Hey ho though its all over with now
> all my dogs are fast alseep so its very quite here..
> kerry x


Pity is didn't work longer


----------



## Guest

hmmm nope not decided lol lol

I'm going to be put in those horrible bloo*y bowling shoes aint i?

Right was thinking of nice smart jeans, nice low cut top, and a bit of make-up but not OTT - what ya think?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Pity is didn't work longer


pmsl for you lot maybe but not for me :


----------



## Guest

oh and should i or shouldnt i wear knickers? - no vpl, but i could flash the thong pmsl!


----------



## Agility Springer

howdy, sorry for bein slow, could someone tell me please whats happened to sammy?? im not sure??

Thank you x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> oh and should i or shouldnt i wear knickers? - no vpl, but i could flash the thong pmsl!


sorry were you going hehe


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Evening all how is everyone i have a swore mouth i had my first ever filling today and the dentist numbed both sides of my mouth
> Hey ho though its all over with now
> all my dogs are fast alseep so its very quite here..
> kerry x


Is a swore mouth the same as a potty mouth. DD i am suprised at you 



billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm nope not decided lol lol
> 
> I'm going to be put in those horrible bloo*y bowling shoes aint i?
> 
> Right was thinking of nice smart jeans, nice low cut top, and a bit of make-up but not OTT - what ya think?


Definately go low at the front and tight on the bum, they won't notice the shoes


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Make sure you have a suit of armour Rona and a big whip!! the girls a nutter!


I would like to disagree but i can't Don''t worry Rona i bring my own hip flask's and some to share and the dog's show me the way home you'll be fine.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Is a swore mouth the same as a potty mouth. DD i am suprised at you
> 
> Definately go low at the front and tight on the bum, they won't notice the shoes


omg i made another spelling mistake 
why are you serprised


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I would like to disagree but i can't Don''t worry Rona i bring my own hip flask's and some to share and the dog's show me the way home you'll be fine.


I don't really drink and not used to handling drunks :scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> omg i made another spelling mistake
> why are you serprised


Let me tell you sumfink! if you can reed it and I kan read it - its spilt rite!! so don't you be worring wot the ovvers say!!!
lol
dT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Let me tell you sumfink! if you can reed it and I kan read it - its spilt rite!! so don't you be worring wot the ovvers say!!!
> lol
> dT


pmsl ok DT we will just stick togther :001_tongue: as i can read everything you say :hand:


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, see you've been having fun! 

Of to find Sammys thread as checked in here first and don't know what's going on.....

BBM.....just how short are you going that you need to worry about your nicks????


----------



## Badger's Mum

rona said:


> I don't really drink and not used to handling drunks :scared::scared::scared::scared:


oh don't worry i never drink when i have my dog's out they'r too presh! do sometimes have a slugg of sloe gin though


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all, see you've been having fun!
> 
> Of to find Sammys thread as checked in here first and don't know what's going on.....
> 
> BBM.....just how short are you going that you need to worry about your nicks????


just a belt by the sounds of it


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> just a belt by the sounds of it


Oh dt remember when we could do that


----------



## KarenHSmith

LOL at this thread


----------



## Lily's Mum

Who is joining me in a night cap?


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> Who is joining me in a night cap?


Im already there missy  what you drinking? its on me


----------



## Georges Mum

absolutely!! What are we having??


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am having a disaronno on the rocks with a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Who is joining me in a night cap?


Think I've had enough for a school night!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

where is billy boys, is she shortening her skirt and burning her drawers?


----------



## Agility Springer

i smashed a whole bottle of jack daniels in the pub the other night, i was trying to put it in the optic thing, and it just slipped, and then SMASHHHHHH!!!!! it covered me, i can still smell it now, what a waste  lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> where is billy boys, is she shortening her skirt and burning her drawers?


Think she might have gone to cool off). How we going to get an invite then Lovely Bum (still creeping, am i forgiven yet?)


----------



## Badger's Mum

night all sweet dream's


----------



## Lily's Mum

night christine


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> night all sweet dream's


Night, Mr R is making the tea i will bring yours up xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Think she might have gone to cool off). How we going to get an invite then Lovely Bum (still creeping, am i forgiven yet?)


Kiss my ass luv lol

maybe if we offer to be billy boys assistant we can come for the ride! You hold billys balls and I will hold her skirt down why she bends to bowl


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Kiss my ass luv lol
> 
> maybe if we offer to be billy boys assistant we can come for the ride! You hold billys balls and I will hold her skirt down why she bends to bowl


Would that be your lovely ass 

You got a deal :biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Kiss my ass luv lol
> 
> maybe if we offer to be billy boys assistant we can come for the ride! You hold billys balls and I will hold her skirt down why she bends to bowl


Is billy one of the americans in this case???


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Is billy one of the americans in this case???


Please let the answer to that be YES


----------



## Shazach

Has everybody gone to bed???
Where's the late nighters?? DD, Agility Springer????

Hello, Heeellllo, Hellllllooooo, Heeeellllllloooo....empty echo bounding off the walls.......

:frown:


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Has everybody gone to bed???
> Where's the late nighters?? DD, Agility Springer????
> 
> Hello, Heeellllo, Hellllllooooo, Heeeellllllloooo....empty echo bounding off the walls.......
> 
> :frown:


Hey hey, im still here have posted but keep getting missed  you alright m'duck?? xx


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> Hey hey, im still here have posted but keep getting missed  you alright m'duck?? xx


I'm alright luvvy, How's you??


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> I'm alright luvvy, How's you??


Not bad at all ta, i think i should check in earlier to get in on the ation, but i get home soo late from college i just wanna sleep lol, sooo how has been your day?


----------



## Guest

Sorry just went like that was helping changes over the phone welp her pups 
but am back now 
what did i miss


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> Not bad at all ta, i think i should check in earlier to get in on the ation, but i get home soo late from college i just wanna sleep lol, sooo how has been your day?


So, so. Work was work, but been out with some friends later so it was good to catch up with every one 

What do you do at college AS?


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> So, so. Work was work, but been out with some friends later so it was good to catch up with every one
> 
> What do you do at college AS?


Currently my national diploma in animal management, then going uni to be a vet if i qualify, if not vet nurse


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> Currently my national diploma in animal management, then going uni to be a vet if i qualify, if not vet nurse


Wow, good luck, not surprised you need to sleep 

Off to bed now Hon, seez you later xx

PS. we need to up the rating on this thread, it's slipped to 4 stars...that's not good enough!!


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Wow, good luck, not surprised you need to sleep
> 
> Off to bed now Hon, seez you later xx
> 
> PS. we need to up the rating on this thread, it's slipped to 4 stars...that's not good enough!!


night night lady, speak soon x x x haha okies will do 

xx


----------



## Shazach

Morning all my luvverly idle chatters xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Wow, good luck, not surprised you need to sleep
> 
> Off to bed now Hon, seez you later xx
> 
> PS. we need to up the rating on this thread, it's slipped to 4 stars...that's not good enough!!


Nah this thread does just fine. It's got longevity and it's doing better on the star front than some


----------



## Shazach

Hehe, still worht more than four stars though, get rating everyone!!


----------



## Guest

WOW just realised over 2500 posts.

What a bunch of gasbags we are


----------



## Guest

hehe i think we all deserve a big pat on the back for that!

Well outfit sorted - i think!

I have some lovely cropped jeans, so wearing those, with a funky top  - its got a very low cut back so a hint of flesh without being too much of a hussey pmsl!


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe i think we all deserve a big pat on the back for that!
> 
> Well outfit sorted - i think!
> 
> I have some lovely cropped jeans, so wearing those, with a funky top  - its got a very low cut back so a hint of flesh without being too much of a hussey pmsl!


dont forget ur toothebrush just incase


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe i think we all deserve a big pat on the back for that!
> 
> Well outfit sorted - i think!
> 
> I have some lovely cropped jeans, so wearing those, with a funky top  - its got a very low cut back so a hint of flesh without being too much of a hussey pmsl!


Sounds perfect. Just got to practive your bowling bum wiggle now 



Lily's Mum said:


> dont forget ur toothebrush just incase


I am bringing mine how about you. Pick you up in a bit??


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Sounds perfect. Just got to practive your bowling bum wiggle now
> 
> I am bringing mine how about you. Pick you up in a bit??


I might have to give it a miss, dt is coming over in a bit to try my old clobber on.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> dont forget ur toothebrush just incase





rainy said:


> Sounds perfect. Just got to practive your bowling bum wiggle now
> 
> I am bringing mine how about you. Pick you up in a bit??


Right will pack my mini overnight bag just incase - will one of you two take care of the kids for me if i score? pmsl!

Should be busy, apparently a whole crate load of lads arrived back yesterday from iraq! Will have to see how i can help them forget their trauma - lol

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Right will pack my mini overnight bag just incase - will one of you two take care of the kids for me if i score? pmsl!
> 
> Should be busy, apparently a whole crate load of lads arrived back yesterday from iraq! Will have to see how i can help them forget their trauma - lol
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


tell em to lie back and think of englandhmy:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> tell em to lie back and think of englandhmy:


pmsl i dont know if i should be insulted by that or not!:blink: :tongue_smilie: 

HMMM they are all yanks, soooooooo - what would they lie back and think of? .... and they cant lie back the whole time, i dont wanna do all the work


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I might have to give it a miss, dt is coming over in a bit to try my old clobber on.


Yeah i saw you was doing your bit for help the aged 



billyboysmammy said:


> Right will pack my mini overnight bag just incase - will one of you two take care of the kids for me if i score? pmsl!
> 
> Should be busy, apparently a whole crate load of lads arrived back yesterday from iraq! Will have to see how i can help them forget their trauma - lol
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Now i am seriously jealous. 

Just pop the kids on the train sweetie xx


----------



## Guest

right all preened and primped ready lol!

light make-up only, as i hardly wear it lol lol

getting son changed, finding hairbrush from behind sofa where i chucked it this morning (i have elfin cropped hair lol - so its basically for my daughter), whiz to school and then home to change DD into party outfit and were off  

Time for some oooogling!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right all preened and primped ready lol!
> 
> light make-up only, as i hardly wear it lol lol
> 
> getting son changed, finding hairbrush from behind sofa where i chucked it this morning (i have elfin cropped hair lol - so its basically for my daughter), whiz to school and then home to change DD into party outfit and were off
> 
> Time for some oooogling!


Have a fantastic time. Give them one for me (a game of bowls that is)


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> right all preened and primped ready lol!
> 
> light make-up only, as i hardly wear it lol lol
> 
> getting son changed, finding hairbrush from behind sofa where i chucked it this morning (i have elfin cropped hair lol - so its basically for my daughter), whiz to school and then home to change DD into party outfit and were off
> 
> Time for some oooogling!


have fun and enjoy ur tonsil tickling session


----------



## hutch6

Try not to end up with split pins to often as it makes it harder to pick up a spare that way


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, Anybody on here tonight?/
Sh xx


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> Try not to end up with split pins to often as it makes it harder to pick up a spare that way


Sometimes i think you are just too subtle for us lot 

Ok limited time only tonight people, get me while you can. Early bath and Shameless tonight.

My adorable 2 year old had a nightmare at 5am and then i nodded off on the sofa (chatting to you lot so you really should get more interesting ) and i woke up dribbling at 3.05pm and freaked out because school pick up is 3.15.


----------



## Guest

evening all


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all, Anybody on here tonight?/
> Sh xx


Sorry we posted at the same time heloooooooo gorgeous person



billyboysmammy said:


> evening all


Hello gorgeous person number 2 (can you tell i have had wine) How was the bowling Did you smoulder ??


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy everyone- take it Billysboy never scored!! ANy eye candy?


----------



## Guest

omfg!

PHWOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum 






and..... 















































i swapped numbers 

she shoots she scores


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> i swapped numbers
> 
> she shoots she scores


*Woo, woo, woo, woo, wooo!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

hehe thanks


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> omfg!
> 
> PHWOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum
> 
> and.....
> 
> i swapped numbers
> 
> she shoots she scores


GGGG GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BBM !!!!!!

I am so proud of you. Will pop some baby oil in the post.  Come on then DETAILSSSSSSSS "!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

lol

tall dark handsome, single widower (should i be worried?) and 32yrs old  - he is an engineer at fairford, yank and very very very sexy! OMFG - i can hardly believe it myself! He's text me a couple of times too lol - first was to check if i had given him a fake number  pmsl!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> GGGG GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BBM !!!!!!
> 
> I am so proud of you. Will pop some baby oil in the post.  Come on then DETAILSSSSSSSS "!!!!!!!


She's gone all coy on us!!!

Spill BBM, spill!!! :drool::lol:


----------



## Guest

ive spilled ive spilled!

OH and apparently there is photos coming, from one of the other parents  will let you know when i get em!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> ive spilled ive spilled!
> 
> OH and apparently there is photos coming, from one of the other parents  will let you know when i get em!


LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

i don't know what happened but i would say BBM is .... 'involved'????????     how fun- you lucky thing with all that passion! I need GALAXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lol
> 
> tall dark handsome, single widower (should i be worried?) and 32yrs old  - he is an engineer at fairford, yank and very very very sexy! OMFG - i can hardly believe it myself! He's text me a couple of times too lol - first was to check if i had given him a fake number  pmsl!


You total and absolute minx. I bow to your superior pulling power. 

Just for you

YouTube - Kenny Loggins / Danger Zone / Top Gun


----------



## Lily's Mum

BBM has her own Richard Gere - FFS you lucky cow!


----------



## Guest

pmsl i know! Nothing funny - i got a peck on the cheek (dammit), just us chatting at the bar lol lol

I knew offering to clean the tables after the kids had eaten was a good idea, on my own in the middle of all them fellas 

I was outside putting the rubbish in her (the mums) car when he came out to chat lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> BBM has her own Richard Gere - FFS you lucky cow!


Tom cruise mate. Check out my post.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> You total and absolute minx. I bow to your superior pulling power.
> 
> Just for you
> 
> YouTube - Kenny Loggins / Danger Zone / Top Gun


hehe thanks   



Lily's Mum said:


> BBM has her own Richard Gere - FFS you lucky cow!


ooh i know! Hey i couldnt give a damn if its just a very short term thing! Certainly done wonders for my confidence! :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:



Georges Mum said:


> i don't know what happened but i would say BBM is .... 'involved'????????     how fun- you lucky thing with all that passion! I need GALAXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :devil: not quite, just swapped numbers , but with a very very gorgeous yank "top gun" lol lol lol


----------



## Georges Mum

We Want Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

and pics of his mates too lol


----------



## Guest

haha apparently there is some! Will find out at the school gates what theyre like


----------



## Guest

lol if/when i meet up with him i'll take a camera along shall i?

Tell him its for all the rampant ladies on the petforums lol, and to forward pics of all his mates lol lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lol if/when i meet up with him i'll take a camera along shall i?
> 
> Tell him its for all the rampant ladies on the petforums lol, and to forward pics of all his mates lol lol


It's not for gratification we just need to make sure he is worthy of you xx (yep am on my 5th glass)


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> It's not for gratification we just need to make sure he is worthy of you xx (yep am on my 5th glass)


5TH!!! 5TH!!!! 5TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> 5TH!!! 5TH!!!! 5TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am celebrating i topped 5000 posts


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl i know! Nothing funny - i got a peck on the cheek (dammit), just us chatting at the bar lol lol
> 
> I knew offering to clean the tables after the kids had eaten was a good idea, on my own in the middle of all them fellas
> 
> I was outside putting the rubbish in her (the mums) car when he came out to chat lol


I'm liking the sound of this!!!!! Hehe, a peck on the cheek....and you didn't jump him????? pmsllll


----------



## Georges Mum

How Old Is The Guy?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm liking the sound of this!!!!! Hehe, a peck on the cheek....and you didn't jump him????? pmsllll


BBM has way more class than that


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> BBM has way more class than that


Are we talking about the same BBM???

Anyway class? S*d class!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Are we talking about the same BBM???
> 
> Anyway class? S*d class!!!!


Reckon she is playing the long game


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Are we talking about the same BBM???
> 
> Anyway class? S*d class!!!!


its the size of the parcels he gives you that counts!! also whether they are delicately wrapped or just shoved in a carrier!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> How Old Is The Guy?


 he's 32 and a single dad widower. Son of 9yrs old.



Shazach said:


> Are we talking about the same BBM???
> 
> Anyway class? S*d class!!!!


pmsl! if i had anymore rep you would get it!

Trouble is I had the sproggits present, bit of a passionkiller lol!, cant go snogging strangers infront of the kids, lol lol lol. I hardly expected to "pull" lol, especially with the kids being there!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Reckon she is playing the long game


I never had the patience to do that!!!
Lived with Mr Sh for 10yrs now, been together for 10yrs now.....


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> its the size of the parcels he gives you that counts!! also whether they are delicately wrapped or just shoved in a carrier!!!


lmfao! the only things that are good in small packages are diamonds!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> I hardly expected to "pull" lol, especially with the kids being there!


Spat me wine out then....

Can I refer the honourable lady to earlier threads posted asking advice on her pulling outfit!!!!

:lol::devil::lol: xxxx


----------



## Georges Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> lmfao! the only things that are good in small packages are diamonds!


and galaxy bars! *ssshhhhh !*


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Spat me wine out then....
> 
> Can I refer the honourable lady to earlier threads posted asking advice on her pulling outfit!!!!
> 
> :lol::devil::lol: xxxx


god i have missed it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I never had the patience to do that!!!
> Lived with Mr Sh for 10yrs now, been together for 10yrs now.....


OK now you are freaking me out. Met tony in the October moved in by christmas 

It's our 9th wedding anniversary end of this month.


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> and galaxy bars! *ssshhhhh !*


nah, they're better in big packages!!!


----------



## Guest

pmsl it was in jest  - well sort of! Hey being a single lady gotta grab the chances when they are there!

I didnt go for the belt and no nickers remember lol lol lol - although playing american pool would have been much more interesting if i had!

lol - i just want to say though, all those men in uniform! All the mummy's were flirting outrageously pmsl! - so funny!


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> OK now you are freaking me out. Met tony in the October moved in by christmas
> 
> It's our 9th wedding anniversary end of this month.


Hehe, we met August 1999, moved in together early November 1999!

So BBM, we're anticipating joint toothbrush holders by sept/Oct!!! no pressure :lol::ciappa::lol:


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Hehe, we met August 1999, moved in together early November 1999!
> 
> So BBM, we're anticipating joint toothbrush holders by sept/Oct!!! no pressure :lol::ciappa::lol:


must admit we were sharing a single bed by two months in!!!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl it was in jest  - well sort of! Hey being a single lady gotta grab the chances when they are there!
> 
> I didnt go for the belt and no nickers remember lol lol lol - although playing american pool would have been much more interesting if i had!
> 
> lol - i just want to say though, all those men in uniform! All the mummy's were flirting outrageously pmsl! - so funny!


I know what you mean you should have seen the mums at the recent charity BOOGIE PETE thing i ran.



Shazach said:


> Hehe, we met August 1999, moved in together early November 1999!
> 
> So BBM, we're anticipating joint toothbrush holders by sept/Oct!!! no pressure :lol::ciappa::lol:


Why mess about Lifes tooooo short xx

I am buying a hat Cilla style as we speak/ LMAO/


----------



## Lily's Mum

I met my hubby when I was 14 -so put that in your pipe and smike it!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I met my hubby when I was 14 -so put that in your pipe and smike it!


Thats lovely.

I had to kiss ALOT of toads before i met my prince xx

(BLEURGH!!!!!!!!!!!!) but i do love im (end of glass number 5)


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hehe, we met August 1999, moved in together early November 1999!
> 
> So BBM, we're anticipating joint toothbrush holders by sept/Oct!!! no pressure :lol::ciappa::lol:


no no pressure at all - gulp!



rainy said:


> I know what you mean you should have seen the mums at the recent charity BOOGIE PETE thing i ran.
> 
> Why mess about Lifes tooooo short xx
> 
> I am buying a hat Cilla style as we speak/ LMAO/


pmsl i hope its an outrageously big hat lol lol



Lily's Mum said:


> I met my hubby when I was 14 -so put that in your pipe and smike it!


omg! so sweet though!


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Thats lovely.
> 
> I had to kiss ALOT of toads before i met my prince xx
> 
> (BLEURGH!!!!!!!!!!!!) but i do love im (end of glass number 5)


moving swiftly on to the irish coffees! I bet you lot never went out with your builder!!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I met my hubby when I was 14 -so put that in your pipe and smike it!


That's lovely 

(ps how do I smike something :ciappa



Georges Mum said:


> moving swiftly on to the irish coffees! I bet you lot never went out with your builder!!


Thought we weren't allowed to talk about that!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have had a lot of offers from all sorts. I sometimes wonder what or where I would be now if I hadn't met my husband when I did.


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> That's lovely
> 
> (ps how do I smike something :ciappa
> 
> Thought we weren't allowed to talk about that!!!


oh sorry - he must be playing on my subconscionse. Why do the most unsuitable ones please the most! :devil: :frown:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> moving swiftly on to the irish coffees! I bet you lot never went out with your builder!!


Are you having a laugh, I grew up in North London most of my first encounters were with builders in ford escorts.

They first person i was engaged to was a tiler.

I also dated a guy who did "time" for armed robbery.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I have had a lot of offers from all sorts. I sometimes wonder what or where I would be now if I hadn't met my husband when I did.


Yeah and I wonder where I'd be if I stayed with the lush cricket captain I was with at 18. But it's not worth those sort of wonderings  .....or do you mean you think you'd be a different person?


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Are you having a laugh, I grew up in North London most of my first encounters were with builders in ford escorts.
> 
> They first person i was engaged to was a tiler.
> 
> I also dated a guy who did "time" for armed robbery.


did you pay him?


----------



## Guest

hmm ive been through alot of toads too (one particularly big fat one though), and found a couple of princes, who for whatever reasons werent right for me, both of em are still very good friends (i think that was the problem, was more of brother/sister type relationship). One of them has finally met his princess, and i was "best man" lol at the wedding!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> did you pay him?


Are you suggesting i need to pay for it


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Yeah and I wonder where I'd be if I stayed with the lush cricket captain I was with at 18. But it's not worth those sort of wonderings  .....or do you mean you think you'd be a different person?


Oh no I wouldn't be a different person I don't hink. My husband is my inspiration, my rock, he has made me whom I am today. If he could reaad this, he owes me lol


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh no I wouldn't be a different person I don't hink. My husband is my inspiration, my rock, he has made me whom I am today. If he could reaad this, he owes me lol


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Are you suggesting i need to pay for it


WE - we _WE WE WE paid the builder.


----------



## Guest

oooh if were talking about professions i have been through:

Joiner
Loadmaster (RAF)
Postman
optician
car salesman
clean room pharmaceutical engineer

hmmm those are the ones ive dated lol - seems like alot putting it down like that!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh no I wouldn't be a different person I don't hink. My husband is my inspiration, my rock, he has made me whom I am today. If he could reaad this, he owes me lol


I feel like that about Mr R.


----------



## hutch6

A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation.

'Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?'

'Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.'

The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, 'It looks like you have seen a lot of action.'

'Yes, ma'am, a lot of action.'

The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, 'You know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and enjoy yourself.'

The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner. Finally the young lady said, 'You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?' '1955, ma'am.' 'Well, there you are. You really need to chill out and quit taking everything so seriously! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to 'relax' him several times.

Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said, 'Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955.'

The Sergeant Major, glancing at his watch, said in his serious voice, 'I hope not; it's only 2130 now.'


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation.
> 
> 'Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?'
> 
> 'Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.'
> 
> The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, 'It looks like you have seen a lot of action.'
> 
> 'Yes, ma'am, a lot of action.'
> 
> The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, 'You know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and enjoy yourself.'
> 
> The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner. Finally the young lady said, 'You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?' '1955, ma'am.' 'Well, there you are. You really need to chill out and quit taking everything so seriously! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to 'relax' him several times.
> 
> Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said, 'Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955.'
> 
> The Sergeant Major, glancing at his watch, said in his serious voice, 'I hope not; it's only 2130 now.'


pmsl!


----------



## Shazach

hutch6 said:


> A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation.
> 
> 'Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?'
> 
> 'Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.'
> 
> The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, 'It looks like you have seen a lot of action.'
> 
> 'Yes, ma'am, a lot of action.'
> 
> The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, 'You know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and enjoy yourself.'
> 
> The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner. Finally the young lady said, 'You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?' '1955, ma'am.' 'Well, there you are. You really need to chill out and quit taking everything so seriously! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to 'relax' him several times.
> 
> Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said, 'Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955.'
> 
> The Sergeant Major, glancing at his watch, said in his serious voice, 'I hope not; it's only 2130 now.'


If I hadn't already given you rep today, i would for that!!

Somebody give hutch rep on behalf pretty please...xx


----------



## Georges Mum

sorted!! xx


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> sorted!! xx


Whats sorted


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation.
> 
> 'Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?'
> 
> 'Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.'
> 
> The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, 'It looks like you have seen a lot of action.'
> 
> 'Yes, ma'am, a lot of action.'
> 
> The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, 'You know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and enjoy yourself.'
> 
> The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner. Finally the young lady said, 'You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?' '1955, ma'am.' 'Well, there you are. You really need to chill out and quit taking everything so seriously! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to 'relax' him several times.
> 
> Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said, 'Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955.'
> 
> The Sergeant Major, glancing at his watch, said in his serious voice, 'I hope not; it's only 2130 now.'


PMSL
Evenin Mr Hutch. What you doing frequenting our boudoire?

So come on then male perspective. Should she BBM play hard to get or go hell for leather?


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Whats sorted


i have given rep.


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> PMSL
> Evenin Mr Hutch. What you doing frequenting our boudoire?
> 
> So come on then male perspective. Should she BBM play hard to get or go hell for leather?


hell for leather - you don't know what is around the corner!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> i have given rep.


Duh!!! How slow am I!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> If I hadn't already given you rep today, i would for that!!
> 
> Somebody give hutch rep on behalf pretty please...xx


Blobbed


----------



## Guest

Can i just interlude and say i love this thread. It just bobs along. It is genuine and funny and shows compassion and laughter.

It doesn't have to try too hard to be popular it just is.

I love the way people pop in and comment or stay for the long haul.

Well done Lilys Mum, this is a great thread.

(finished the bottle)


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Can i just interlude and say i love this thread. It just bobs along. It is genuine and funny and shows compassion and laughter.
> 
> It doesn't have to try too hard to be popular it just is.
> 
> I love the way people pop in and comment or stay for the long haul.
> 
> Well done Lilys Mum, this is a great thread.
> 
> (finished the bottle)


open the next! you obviously need it!! :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> open the next! you obviously need it!! :001_tongue:


Got none left. Just thinking of having a real "i loves ya all" moment xx


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Got none left. Just thinking of having a real "i loves ya all" moment xx


we can tell!!!!eeegh!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening all!
How we all doing?
x


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all!
> How we all doing?
> x


Helloooooooooooo (i bloody love youuuuuuuuuu) i have had a drink or several


----------



## Georges Mum

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all!
> How we all doing?
> x


well shaz has dissapeared and riany has drunk FAR too much! I am keeping order here tonight!


----------



## EmzieAngel

rainy said:


> Helloooooooooooo (i bloody love youuuuuuuuuu) i have had a drink or several


Ohh really... I couldn't tell  Hehe.
I love you too rainy


----------



## EmzieAngel

Georges Mum said:


> well shaz has dissapeared and riany has drunk FAR too much! I am keeping order here tonight!


Ahh, good on you lol.
Bless rainy.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Ohh really... I couldn't tell  Hehe.
> I love you too rainy


MwAH SNOOOOOOOGS !!!!!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

rainy said:


> MwAH SNOOOOOOOGS !!!!!!!


 rainy, you don't wanna be going that far!!!!


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all!
> How we all doing?
> x


Evening Emzie xxx



Georges Mum said:


> well shaz has dissapeared and riany has drunk FAR too much! I am keeping order here tonight!


I was stuffing my face as usual!!!

And you lot are leading me astray - I should be working!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Evening Emzie xxx
> 
> I was stuffing my face as usual!!!
> 
> And you lot are leading me astray - I should be working!!!


i thought you worked all day!! :cryin:


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> i thought you worked all day!! :cryin:


I do....do you feel sorry for me yet???


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> I do....do you feel sorry for me yet???


yes - i can sympathise with you - where do you work?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hey Shaz!
Hope you're well!


----------



## Guest

just grabbed a sarnie lol, and off to bed!

Hell for leather indeed! Ive only got his number, not a marriage proposal


----------



## Georges Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> just grabbed a sarnie lol, and off to bed!
> 
> Hell for leather indeed! Ive only got his number, not a marriage proposal


a lot of fun between a number and a proposal!! :devil:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> just grabbed a sarnie lol, and off to bed!
> 
> Hell for leather indeed! Ive only got his number, not a marriage proposal


Who needs a proposal just do the hell for leather bit :w00t:


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> yes - i can sympathise with you - where do you work?


That wonderful institution...the nhs.



EmzieAngel said:


> Hey Shaz!
> Hope you're well!


Me ok Hon, You?



billyboysmammy said:


> just grabbed a sarnie lol, and off to bed!
> 
> Hell for leather indeed! Ive only got his number, not a marriage proposal


Aww, you've got to let us get a bit excited!!!

I'm off too now, getting tired alternating laptops and if I'm not careful I'll start typing pathology tests to you and daft comments on my spreadsheet!

Nite all!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> That wonderful institution...the nhs.
> 
> Me ok Hon, You?
> 
> Aww, you've got to let us get a bit excited!!!
> 
> I'm off too now, getting tired alternating laptops and if I'm not careful I'll start typing pathology tests to you and daft comments on my spreadsheet!
> 
> Nite all!!!


i need to go to sleep in a minute!! Food calling but i will try and stifle the call! 
See you tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Glad you're ok Shaz!
I'm not too bad thanks.
x


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Who needs a proposal just do the hell for leather bit :w00t:


lol rainy

Given the chance - i'm planning to :drool::devil::ihih:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Given the chance - i'm planning to :drool::devil::ihih:


----------



## Guest

ha i cant go to bed until rainys spilled the beans!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ha i cant go to bed until rainys spilled the beans!


#

Are you waiting for numbers????

You will have a long wait I can't remember :scared:

lets just say i took a "male" approach to it all for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Who needs a proposal just do the hell for leather bit :w00t:





rainy said:


> #
> 
> Are you waiting for numbers????
> 
> You will have a long wait I can't remember :scared:
> 
> lets just say i took a "male" approach to it all for a while :thumbsup:


pmsl - i cant remember half their names , i do know i was a good girl and always made his wear his raincoat


----------



## EmzieAngel

Goodnight all I am off.
Gonna go watch my fish lol and relax a little and then off to bed.
Take care
x


----------



## Guest

read t'other thread pmsl, i have been compiling a list - hmmm can remember 17 names but thats it lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl - i cant remember half their names , i do know i was a good girl and always made his wear his raincoat


I tried to do a list once :blush2:



EmzieAngel said:


> Goodnight all I am off.
> Gonna go watch my fish lol and relax a little and then off to bed.
> Take care
> x


Night sweetie xx


----------



## Guest

right i really am off to bed! up at 5.30! ARGH! xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

nighty night then all  sweeeeet dreams.


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> nighty night then all  sweeeeet dreams.


Hello you. We are on a different time frame again  hope you are good xx


----------



## Georges Mum

Morning Miss CT! :crazy:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> Morning Miss CT! :crazy:


Morning 
Fresh as a daisy today


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Morning
> Fresh as a daisy today


liar - you brain is twice as slow due to alcohol intake!!  you might need the shades!


----------



## Guest

morning all! just off on the dreaded school run! and its raining


----------



## Georges Mum

a good day - see you tonight!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Morning all!
Hope you're all well.
Off to college now lol, see ya later 
x


----------



## Shazach

Morning all, bright and sunny here. Off to vets this morning for Zach's post cartrophen injection review.

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> liar - you brain is twice as slow due to alcohol intake!!  you might need the shades!


Nah just more coffee



billyboysmammy said:


> morning all! just off on the dreaded school run! and its raining


I will be off soon 



EmzieAngel said:


> Morning all!
> Hope you're all well.
> Off to college now lol, see ya later
> x


Have a good day



Shazach said:


> Morning all, bright and sunny here. Off to vets this morning for Zach's post cartrophen injection review.
> 
> Sh xx


Good luck. Big HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Morning all, bright and sunny here. Off to vets this morning for Zach's post cartrophen injection review.
> 
> Sh xx












Good luck hun hope alls ok xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

Morning all :]

We're off to see yet another rescue dog later..... she's a little border terrier cross (although she looks like a mini version of an Irish Terrier with her orangey red coat colour) and she was found after she was attacked by a badger  she's got no fur on her face and has been blinded in one eye, she looks a real mess but we can see past that  my parents went to see her yesterday and we're going again later so that me and our dog can meet her.

If they don't get on my mum said we're gonna stop looking for another because our dog has already been attacked by a different rescue (another border terrier cross) that we went to see, and it's not fair to keep putting him through it. So i'm praying to god that they get along 

If we do get her, that means we'll have two dogs that are both blind in one eye LOL two dogs and one pair of eyes between them 

Edit: This is her here http://www.hyndburnstraydogsinneed.co.uk/index.php?menu=viewdog&sel=1522 that eye is quite scary  but she's still beautiful


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Morning all :]
> 
> We're off to see yet another rescue dog later..... she's a little border terrier cross (although she looks like a mini version of an Irish Terrier with her orangey red coat colour) and she was found after she was attacked by a badger  she's got no fur on her face and has been blinded in one eye, she looks a real mess but we can see past that  my parents went to see her yesterday and we're going again later so that me and our dog can meet her.
> 
> If they don't get on my mum said we're gonna stop looking for another because our dog has already been attacked by a different rescue (another border terrier cross) that we went to see, and it's not fair to keep putting him through it. So i'm praying to god that they get along
> 
> If we do get her, that means we'll have two dogs that are both blind in one eye LOL two dogs and one pair of eyes between them
> 
> Edit: This is her here Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need that eye is quite scary  but she's still beautiful


Awww bless her.......good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Morning all :]
> 
> We're off to see yet another rescue dog later..... she's a little border terrier cross (although she looks like a mini version of an Irish Terrier with her orangey red coat colour) and she was found after she was attacked by a badger  she's got no fur on her face and has been blinded in one eye, she looks a real mess but we can see past that  my parents went to see her yesterday and we're going again later so that me and our dog can meet her.
> 
> If they don't get on my mum said we're gonna stop looking for another because our dog has already been attacked by a different rescue (another border terrier cross) that we went to see, and it's not fair to keep putting him through it. So i'm praying to god that they get along
> 
> If we do get her, that means we'll have two dogs that are both blind in one eye LOL two dogs and one pair of eyes between them
> 
> Edit: This is her here Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need that eye is quite scary  but she's still beautiful


Awww, good luck Hunny. Check in later and let us know how it went.
Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone good afternoon hope all is well with everyone 
just got back from a doggie walk was out for a while :thumbup1: meet some new dogs and some new owners who were confussed at my hairless breed 
one lady said thats not a breed of dogs its got mange  hehe...
Anyone else had a good morning


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Morning all :]
> 
> We're off to see yet another rescue dog later..... she's a little border terrier cross (although she looks like a mini version of an Irish Terrier with her orangey red coat colour) and she was found after she was attacked by a badger  she's got no fur on her face and has been blinded in one eye, she looks a real mess but we can see past that  my parents went to see her yesterday and we're going again later so that me and our dog can meet her.
> 
> If they don't get on my mum said we're gonna stop looking for another because our dog has already been attacked by a different rescue (another border terrier cross) that we went to see, and it's not fair to keep putting him through it. So i'm praying to god that they get along
> 
> If we do get her, that means we'll have two dogs that are both blind in one eye LOL two dogs and one pair of eyes between them
> 
> Edit: This is her here Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need that eye is quite scary  but she's still beautiful


Hope it goes well xx Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Morning all :]
> 
> We're off to see yet another rescue dog later..... she's a little border terrier cross (although she looks like a mini version of an Irish Terrier with her orangey red coat colour) and she was found after she was attacked by a badger  she's got no fur on her face and has been blinded in one eye, she looks a real mess but we can see past that  my parents went to see her yesterday and we're going again later so that me and our dog can meet her.
> 
> If they don't get on my mum said we're gonna stop looking for another because our dog has already been attacked by a different rescue (another border terrier cross) that we went to see, and it's not fair to keep putting him through it. So i'm praying to god that they get along
> 
> If we do get her, that means we'll have two dogs that are both blind in one eye LOL two dogs and one pair of eyes between them
> 
> Edit: This is her here Hyndburn Stray Dogs In Need that eye is quite scary  but she's still beautiful


aww poor little girl fingers crossed for ya! xxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Hey everyone good afternoon hope all is well with everyone
> just got back from a doggie walk was out for a while :thumbup1: meet some new dogs and some new owners who were confussed at my hairless breed
> one lady said thats not a breed of dogs its got mange  hehe...
> Anyone else had a good morning


Hope you slapped her


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Hope you slapped her


No i just walked away with a big smile knowing i own a very unquie breed 
hows you xxxx


----------



## Guest

afternoon all how are you all?

am doing take-away (first for ages) tonight for the kids, and i'm having a salad - still gotta get in shape for the hols!

What you all up to?




oh - and i have been having a nice text chat with mr top gun


----------



## Tigerneko

SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS!              

we took Tiger with us to see her, and we let them both off the lead straight away and they were fine together  they had a bit of a growl over a biscuit but Tiger backed off almost straight away, and he tried bothering her once but she put him back into his place.... all normal 'pecking order' things. Absoloutely no aggression.... they were trotting across the pen together and looking outside stood side by side, they look so sweet together  

We're going to [email protected] tomorrow to get her a pretty new collar and lead and a few bits and bats, gonna look into crate training her as well.

oh my god I can't believe i'm writing this post    

She's almost completely blind, she's totally blind in one eye and has a bit of sight in the other eye, but it's not very much. She's shy at first but that will just be a combination of her poor sight and the strange situation she's in, it must've been quite overwhelming for her. She's hardly got any fur on her face and she's got a lot of scars around her back end and bald patches, she is certainly a mess but it should all grow back....we're not sure about her face though because it's very very bald, but we don't mind, she's beautiful anyway 

She does look like a minature version of an Irish terrier, she's the same colour and she has a very wiry coat


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS!
> 
> we took Tiger with us to see her, and we let them both off the lead straight away and they were fine together  they had a bit of a growl over a biscuit but Tiger backed off almost straight away, and he tried bothering her once but she put him back into his place.... all normal 'pecking order' things. Absoloutely no aggression.... they were trotting across the pen together and looking outside stood side by side, they look so sweet together
> 
> We're going to [email protected] tomorrow to get her a pretty new collar and lead and a few bits and bats, gonna look into crate training her as well.
> 
> oh my god I can't believe i'm writing this post
> 
> She's almost completely blind, she's totally blind in one eye and has a bit of sight in the other eye, but it's not very much. She's shy at first but that will just be a combination of her poor sight and the strange situation she's in, it must've been quite overwhelming for her. She's hardly got any fur on her face and she's got a lot of scars around her back end and bald patches, she is certainly a mess but it should all grow back....we're not sure about her face though because it's very very bald, but we don't mind, she's beautiful anyway
> 
> She does look like a minature version of an Irish terrier, she's the same colour and she has a very wiry coat


WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

CONGRATULATIONS​


----------



## KarenHSmith

Portia Elizabeth said:


> SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS!
> 
> we took Tiger with us to see her, and we let them both off the lead straight away and they were fine together  they had a bit of a growl over a biscuit but Tiger backed off almost straight away, and he tried bothering her once but she put him back into his place.... all normal 'pecking order' things. Absoloutely no aggression.... they were trotting across the pen together and looking outside stood side by side, they look so sweet together
> 
> We're going to [email protected] tomorrow to get her a pretty new collar and lead and a few bits and bats, gonna look into crate training her as well.
> 
> oh my god I can't believe i'm writing this post
> 
> She's almost completely blind, she's totally blind in one eye and has a bit of sight in the other eye, but it's not very much. She's shy at first but that will just be a combination of her poor sight and the strange situation she's in, it must've been quite overwhelming for her. She's hardly got any fur on her face and she's got a lot of scars around her back end and bald patches, she is certainly a mess but it should all grow back....we're not sure about her face though because it's very very bald, but we don't mind, she's beautiful anyway
> 
> She does look like a minature version of an Irish terrier, she's the same colour and she has a very wiry coat


Congrats :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Tigerneko

billyboysmammy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS​


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
THANKYOU* 
:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:​
oooh I can't wait! She's so affectionate, she just wants to give everyone a cuddle all the time 

Thankyou Karen  hehehehe


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> afternoon all how are you all?
> 
> am doing take-away (first for ages) tonight for the kids, and i'm having a salad - still gotta get in shape for the hols!
> 
> What you all up to?
> 
> oh - and i have been having a nice text chat with mr top gun


Get in shape for the Hols???? yeah right, get in shape for Mr Top Gun more like :lol::lol:



Portia Elizabeth said:


> SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS!
> 
> we took Tiger with us to see her, and we let them both off the lead straight away and they were fine together  they had a bit of a growl over a biscuit but Tiger backed off almost straight away, and he tried bothering her once but she put him back into his place.... all normal 'pecking order' things. Absoloutely no aggression.... they were trotting across the pen together and looking outside stood side by side, they look so sweet together
> 
> We're going to [email protected] tomorrow to get her a pretty new collar and lead and a few bits and bats, gonna look into crate training her as well.
> 
> oh my god I can't believe i'm writing this post
> 
> She's almost completely blind, she's totally blind in one eye and has a bit of sight in the other eye, but it's not very much. She's shy at first but that will just be a combination of her poor sight and the strange situation she's in, it must've been quite overwhelming for her. She's hardly got any fur on her face and she's got a lot of scars around her back end and bald patches, she is certainly a mess but it should all grow back....we're not sure about her face though because it's very very bald, but we don't mind, she's beautiful anyway
> 
> She does look like a minature version of an Irish terrier, she's the same colour and she has a very wiry coat


Yeah, Congratulations!!!!!!!, can't wait for piccies!!!!

Sh xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

Shazach said:


> Get in shape for the Hols???? yeah right, get in shape for Mr Top Gun more like :lol::lol:
> 
> Yeah, Congratulations!!!!!!!, can't wait for piccies!!!!
> 
> Sh xxx


Thanks  we're going to visit her again tomorrow so i'll try and take a couple of pictures of her then  she's in a bit of a sorry state, covered in scars but she's still lovely


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> afternoon all how are you all?
> 
> am doing take-away (first for ages) tonight for the kids, and i'm having a salad - still gotta get in shape for the hols!
> 
> What you all up to?
> 
> oh - and i have been having a nice text chat with mr top gun


WOOOOO HOOOOOO GOOOOOOOO BBMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!



Portia Elizabeth said:


> SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS! SHE'S OURS!
> 
> we took Tiger with us to see her, and we let them both off the lead straight away and they were fine together  they had a bit of a growl over a biscuit but Tiger backed off almost straight away, and he tried bothering her once but she put him back into his place.... all normal 'pecking order' things. Absoloutely no aggression.... they were trotting across the pen together and looking outside stood side by side, they look so sweet together
> 
> We're going to [email protected] tomorrow to get her a pretty new collar and lead and a few bits and bats, gonna look into crate training her as well.
> 
> oh my god I can't believe i'm writing this post
> 
> She's almost completely blind, she's totally blind in one eye and has a bit of sight in the other eye, but it's not very much. She's shy at first but that will just be a combination of her poor sight and the strange situation she's in, it must've been quite overwhelming for her. She's hardly got any fur on her face and she's got a lot of scars around her back end and bald patches, she is certainly a mess but it should all grow back....we're not sure about her face though because it's very very bald, but we don't mind, she's beautiful anyway
> 
> She does look like a minature version of an Irish terrier, she's the same colour and she has a very wiry coat


Fantastic news, Bet you are so excited xx

It was worth all the wait


----------



## Guest

uh-oh!

My lad had a dose of the trots last week, now i have belly gripes!  i dont have time to be ill!

Ive just managed to bully my folks into babysitting too on sat night so i have a date - well i did, i cant go if i'm actually at risk of sh**ing myself can i pmsl!


----------



## EmzieAngel

billyboysmammy said:


> uh-oh!
> 
> My lad had a dose of the trots last week, now i have belly gripes!  i dont have time to be ill!
> 
> Ive just managed to bully my folks into babysitting too on sat night so i have a date - well i did, i cant go if i'm actually at risk of sh**ing myself can i pmsl!


Aww bless ya.
That made me giggle, though it shouldn't be funny.
Hope you stay fit and well 

Evening everyone.
My Bailey is running up and down playing football, he's good at dribbling haha and I mean in the football sense 
How are we all?
x


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am okay fanks - just put the last of the rugrats to bed, the old man is pouring me a glass of wine as we speak.


----------



## EmzieAngel

Glad you're ok Lily's Mum.
Bless, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Georges Mum

can i make a public announcement - just to get it off my chest! 

*I love my new job!!!!!!!!*








Yes its early days and masses to learn but i love it!!! I am a little frightened of the sheer amount of knowledge i need to gain but i know i can do it!

right ... now where were we!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> uh-oh!
> 
> My lad had a dose of the trots last week, now i have belly gripes!  i dont have time to be ill!
> 
> Ive just managed to bully my folks into babysitting too on sat night so i have a date - well i did, i cant go if i'm actually at risk of sh**ing myself can i pmsl!


A date???? is there anyhting we should know about??????



Georges Mum said:


> can i make a public announcement - just to get it off my chest!
> 
> *I love my new job!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its early days and masses to learn but i love it!!! I am a little frightened of the sheer amount of knowledge i need to gain but i know i can do it!
> 
> right ... now where were we!


Yeah!!!!!!!!

Evening LM, evening Emzie, evening all....xxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> uh-oh!
> 
> My lad had a dose of the trots last week, now i have belly gripes!  i dont have time to be ill!
> 
> Ive just managed to bully my folks into babysitting too on sat night so i have a date - well i did, i cant go if i'm actually at risk of sh**ing myself can i pmsl!


God NO just read Hutchs thread on embarrasing stuff and that will put you right off.



EmzieAngel said:


> Aww bless ya.
> That made me giggle, though it shouldn't be funny.
> Hope you stay fit and well
> 
> Evening everyone.
> My Bailey is running up and down playing football, he's good at dribbling haha and I mean in the football sense
> How are we all?
> x


Evening . Good thanks



Lily's Mum said:


> I am okay fanks - just put the last of the rugrats to bed, the old man is pouring me a glass of wine as we speak.


I have no WIIIIINE :cryin:



Georges Mum said:


> can i make a public announcement - just to get it off my chest!
> 
> *I love my new job!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its early days and masses to learn but i love it!!! I am a little frightened of the sheer amount of knowledge i need to gain but i know i can do it!
> 
> right ... now where were we!


Glad you like it. 

Have walked the dog and shifted the kids off to bed so i am all yours. Did i miss anything??


----------



## Shazach

I didn't know you could do this (found it by accident!) but if you click on the number of posts you get a breakdown of who posted....this is this thread:

User Name Posts 
rainy 633 
Shazach 424 
Lily's Mum 352 
Indie 154 
DevilDogz 152 
Georges Mum 145 
LittleMissSunshine 124 
billyboysmammy 121 
EmzieAngel 66 
Kathryn1 61 
Portia Elizabeth 58 
Agility Springer 50 
Fleur 48 
minni girl 45 
DoubleTrouble 44 
Sampuppy 35 
charlie9009 33 
christine c 28 
candysmum 26 
borderer 19 
JSR 12 
Rhiannon 11 
rona 11 
Tahlee 10 


No surprises at the top :laugh:
(Apologies to those under 10 posts, didn't copy them)


----------



## Georges Mum

how did you do that? I coild tell you a few sections that would be VERY VERY interesting to do that in!!!     :scared:


----------



## Georges Mum

have you voted your star rating for this thread - i have just done this - didn't know why everyone was on about the stars.


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> I didn't know you could do this (found it by accident!) but if you click on the number of posts you get a breakdown of who posted....this is this thread:
> 
> User Name Posts
> rainy 633
> Shazach 424
> Lily's Mum 352
> Indie 154
> DevilDogz 152
> Georges Mum 145
> LittleMissSunshine 124
> billyboysmammy 121
> EmzieAngel 66
> Kathryn1 61
> Portia Elizabeth 58
> Agility Springer 50
> Fleur 48
> minni girl 45
> DoubleTrouble 44
> Sampuppy 35
> charlie9009 33
> christine c 28
> candysmum 26
> borderer 19
> JSR 12
> Rhiannon 11
> rona 11
> Tahlee 10
> 
> No surprises at the top :laugh:
> (Apologies to those under 10 posts, didn't copy them)


oh yes i see now! :wink:


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> have you voted your star rating for this thread - i have just done this - didn't know why everyone was on about the stars.


Yes, but miffed this thread only has four...it's got to be worth the full five!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Shazach said:


> Yes, but miffed this thread only has four...it's got to be worth the full five!!


funny but i thought it WAS five! its obviously taken a bashing - we will have to pump it up again! :thumbsup: My dynorod is in the garage!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I didn't know you could do this (found it by accident!) but if you click on the number of posts you get a breakdown of who posted....this is this thread:
> 
> User Name Posts
> rainy 633
> Shazach 424
> Lily's Mum 352
> Indie 154
> DevilDogz 152
> Georges Mum 145
> LittleMissSunshine 124
> billyboysmammy 121
> EmzieAngel 66
> Kathryn1 61
> Portia Elizabeth 58
> Agility Springer 50
> Fleur 48
> minni girl 45
> DoubleTrouble 44
> Sampuppy 35
> charlie9009 33
> christine c 28
> candysmum 26
> borderer 19
> JSR 12
> Rhiannon 11
> rona 11
> Tahlee 10
> 
> No surprises at the top :laugh:
> (Apologies to those under 10 posts, didn't copy them)


That is really clever 

I really do talk alot don't i  No wonder i have RSI in my finger


----------



## Tigerneko

rainy said:


> That is really clever
> 
> I really do talk alot don't i  No wonder i have RSI in my finger


LOL I post on here more than I thought


----------



## EmzieAngel

I can't believe I've posted 66 times in this thread, thought it would be a lot less to be honest lol.


----------



## Shazach

Have you found us again yet Lily's Mum???


----------



## Lily's Mum

here I am , my old man is slowly shitting himself and gassing me in the process


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL I post on here more than I thought


It just creeps up on you :biggrin:



EmzieAngel said:


> I can't believe I've posted 66 times in this thread, thought it would be a lot less to be honest lol.


You are always hanging out in here. :thumbup1:



Shazach said:


> Have you found us again yet Lily's Mum???


No we lost her


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> here I am , my old man is slowly shitting himself and gassing me in the process


PMSL, mines on my way home to me  I even had to cook me own tea tonight :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> here I am , my old man is slowly shitting himself and gassing me in the process


God i am slowing up on here. Can't you put him in the garden??



Shazach said:


> PMSL, mines on my way home to me  I even had to cook me own tea tonight :nonod:


That's OUTRAGEOUS !!!!! See if BBM can find you a new one :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

brb gotta have a tom tit


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> That's OUTRAGEOUS !!!!! See if BBM can find you a new one :devil:


Don't think anyone else would put up with me...lol:sad:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Don't think anyone else would put up with me...lol:sad:


Mr RAiny loves ya

Night All xx


----------



## Shazach

Mr Sh is home, so ditching you all now!!!

Night all Shxx


----------



## Tigerneko

Lily's Mum said:


> brb gotta have a tom tit


bloomin heck is she not done yet


----------



## Guest

hey all i aint been in here for a while 
how you all doing i is just drinking a choclate fudge brownie milkshake because i did feel ill but am better now :cornut:
kerry x


----------



## Tigerneko

DevilDogz said:


> hey all i aint been in here for a while
> how you all doing i is just drinking a choclate fudge brownie milkshake because i did feel ill but am better now :cornut:
> kerry x


oh my god that sounds like the best milkshake in the world  where are they from?


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> oh my god that sounds like the best milkshake in the world  where are they from?


i got it from tesco today buy one get one three its a "friji" made they are yummmy hehe


----------



## Guest

sorry every one that was having a laugh did realise i was going to kill off your chat


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> sorry every one that was having a laugh did realise i was going to kill off your chat


 i always kill threads lol, mmm milkshake sounds good, how was your day?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> i always kill threads lol, mmm milkshake sounds good, how was your day?


pmsl yes was an alright day not to bad
how was yours


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl yes was an alright day not to bad
> how was yours


Not bad thanks, been busy, so just having ten mins on here as a wind down before bed, i get a much nedeed lie in tomorrow, wihich im pleased about  although the dog will probably wake me up at 5 for a cuddle lol


----------



## Guest

argh

I have the trots!

So my date at the weekend is on hold! 

Urgh - why me, why now?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> argh
> 
> I have the trots!
> 
> So my date at the weekend is on hold!
> 
> Urgh - why me, why now?


It'll be ok you will be over it by then. Chicken and rice, slippery elm powder and youghurt (it wirked for Oscar )

Seriously though just drink lots of water, it will flush out. Poor you. If it was anything else i would have sais invite him round to play nurse but the trots is really not a good look for a first date.

sending a get well HUUuuuuuuuUUUUG!!!!!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> It'll be ok you will be over it by then. Chicken and rice, slippery elm powder and youghurt (it wirked for Oscar )
> 
> Seriously though just drink lots of water, it will flush out. Poor you. If it was anything else i would have sais invite him round to play nurse but the trots is really not a good look for a first date.
> 
> sending a get well HUUuuuuuuuUUUUG!!!!!


Are you calling me a dog?     

Lol am on the water, but your right - i couldnt invite him round to play nurse, dfinatly not a thing or subject for a first date. Even now he just thinks i have the flu (well i aint telling the truth on that one lol).

Fingers crossed i will be ok by then, if not it will have to be the week after xxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Are you calling me a dog?
> 
> Lol am on the water, but your right - i couldnt invite him round to play nurse, dfinatly not a thing or subject for a first date. Even now he just thinks i have the flu (well i aint telling the truth on that one lol).
> 
> Fingers crossed i will be ok by then, if not it will have to be the week after xxx


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF no you are more of a FOX :thumbup1:

Good call on the flu front. The anticipation will make it more exciting


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF no you are more of a FOX :thumbup1:
> 
> Good call on the flu front. The anticipation will make it more exciting


pmsl couldnt resist youtube


----------



## Guest

urgh now my little girl has it  - its going to be one of those days i think!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl couldnt resist youtube


Classic. Love that film 


billyboysmammy said:


> urgh now my little girl has it  - its going to be one of those days i think!


Aw no hate it when that happens.

I have managed to turn my status to a Red blob on here and i have no idea why  was going for blue so enabled the invisible but it's gone red


----------



## Guest

ooh your back to blue now?


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I have managed to turn my status to a Red blob on here and i have no idea why  was going for blue so enabled the invisible but it's gone red


Morning all,

Rainy it only looks red to you, it's blue to everyone else! :biggrin:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Shazach said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Rainy it only looks red to you, it's blue to everyone else! :biggrin:


why you going blue? my light was on green when i'd gone to bed last night


----------



## EmzieAngel

Morning all!
Rainy, are you trying to hide from us? Lol.


----------



## Shazach

I don't think she's trying to hide...she's donning her camoflage combat gear!!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Ahh that's fair enough! Haha.
I best get out of bed and shower etc lol.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I don't think she's trying to hide...she's donning her camoflage combat gear!!!!


lol watch out its GI Rainy :devil:


----------



## Tigerneko

hahahaha just found this ITV schedule spoof picture thing on the Sun website, it well made me laugh  

ITV stars from shows like Coronation Street and This Morning will face major pay cuts to help the shows' survival | The Sun |Showbiz|TV

....Morning people! Off to see the new doggy soon... whenever my dad decides to get back from wherever he's vanished to


----------



## Guest

Where are you alll!!!!

Come back!!!

Sammy:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

im here sammy, just trying to do more than one thing witch doesnt seem to be working 
hows you and minni??


----------



## noushka05

Ive found you!!! but im just gunna have to shut this down because its struggling, i'll try & pop back later....so be good you two!!! xxxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Ive found you!!! but im just gunna have to shut this down because its struggling, i'll try & pop back later....so be good you two!!! xxxx


nighty night for now we will


----------



## Guest

Night night Sammy, Devildogz and Noushka
my three favorites all the the room at once
catch you all tomorrow
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Night night Sammy, Devildogz and Noushka
> my three favorites all the the room at once
> catch you all tomorrow
> lol
> DT


nighty night DT sleep well
catch you soon 
lots of love sent to you xxx
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Everyone has gone

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Everyone has gone
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Sammy


no im still here you vanished and left me all alone in the dark conor of PF


----------



## charlie9009

I'm here too. I'm sure when I come on here everyone goes, is there something I should know...?


----------



## Guest

nooo i didnt leave...i was here =))

Kerry dont you go out much?
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> nooo i didnt leave...i was here =))
> 
> Kerry dont you go out much?
> Sammy


ermm no not much at the minute i usally do but have started staying in more  but i still do 
and we have puppies soon so i like to be around 
plus iv been trying to train to nutty cresteds 

charlie just depends what time you get on


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I'm here too. I'm sure when I come on here everyone goes, is there something I should know...?


Nooo ..you must log on late ! =))

Sammy


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> ermm no not much at the minute i usally do but have started staying in more  but i still do
> and we have puppies soon so i like to be around
> plus iv been trying to train to nutty cresteds
> 
> charlie just depends what time you get on


 Lol, hows the training going? I know with Summer she was always more interested in cuddles and playing than learning  Alhough I did manage to teach her to walk on a lead well (when I got her she was terrified of the lead as the other lady, not the breeder, never took her out!) sit, leave and go to her bed.

I pop on all different times, but nothing much happens when I'm on. When I go off and come back loads of posts and threads have always been made, it takes me ages to catch up!


----------



## charlie9009

minni girl said:


> Nooo ..you must log on late ! =))
> 
> Sammy


 I'm gonna invent something so that I can strap my laptop infront of me and never have to turn it off, then I won't miss a thing!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, hows the training going? I know with Summer she was always more interested in cuddles and playing than learning  Alhough I did manage to teach her to walk on a lead well (when I got her she was terrified of the lead as the other lady, not the breeder, never took her out!) sit, leave and go to her bed.
> 
> I pop on all different times, but nothing much happens when I'm on. When I go off and come back loads of posts and threads have always been made, it takes me ages to catch up!


its going better than i fort just lead traing and standing for the ring the little bitch is doing really well buts she will do anything for food but iv stoped treat rewarding anf just praises now and shes a little diamond
the male on the other hand  well he choose when he will stand or walk and doesnt care about treats but hes alot better now than when i started


----------



## Guest

Are cresteds gentle dogs? I have never seen one in real life..i have seen your pics and theyre lovely!but i dont know much about them

sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Are cresteds gentle dogs? I have never seen one in real life..i have seen your pics and theyre lovely!but i dont know much about them
> 
> sammy


they are gentel they just cuddle you all day..
they can be quite hyper i find though..
even our bitch thats due in 7days jumps around the place i have to carm her down as its not good for her


----------



## charlie9009

minni girl said:


> Are cresteds gentle dogs? I have never seen one in real life..i have seen your pics and theyre lovely!but i dont know much about them
> 
> sammy


 I have only met one personally, and she was so gentle and loved cuddles. She got on really well with my little boy, who was 1 at the time, and she got on well with other dogs, her and my brothers staffie were in love I think! It was funny watching them play tugsey together, he was always gentle with her too. 

If you ever have the oppertunity to meet one definatly do. They have fantastic personnalities.


----------



## charlie9009

I'm off to bed now. Hopefully I'll see some people when I come on tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

I love learning about the difference in breeds and their natures..
Sammy


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I'm off to bed now. Hopefully I'll see some people when I come on tomorrow!


nighty night sleep well 
sammmmmyyyyyyyyyy my dearest were did you go again


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I'm gonna invent something so that I can strap my laptop infront of me and never have to turn it off, then I won't miss a thing!


Hahahahahahaha!!

When you do let me know!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I love learning about the difference in breeds and their natures..
> Sammy


oh here you are


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahaha!!
Im following you around the forum!
I was on the thead about the lady whos
girl is overdue!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahaha!!
> Im following you around the forum!
> I was on the thead about the lady whos
> girl is overdue!
> 
> Sammy


hehe i dont mind a few follower you follow me all you like :thumbup1:
you havent been on my thread about my babies and seen mum and dad  hehe


----------



## Guest

Im sure i have!

I go and check but im sure i have

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Im sure i have!
> 
> I go and check but im sure i have
> 
> Sammy


im only messing you dont have to comment but i done remember you doing do if you have sorry


----------



## Guest

I have seen them but i forgot to comment..shes soo pretty!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I have seen them but i forgot to comment..shes soo pretty!!
> 
> Sammy


thanks for commenting now sammy  shes shaved off they usally have a long coat but its better for them when in welp..

theres no one else on 

kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Omg...we have the forum to ourselves!!!

I am going to go soon anyway lovely girl

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Omg...we have the forum to ourselves!!!
> 
> I am going to go soon anyway lovely girl
> 
> Sammy


okie dokie my sweetie pie
sleep well and i will catch you soon 
hope you get some sleep
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Night night lovely girl sleep well
Feel a bit off now...
sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Night night lovely girl sleep well
> Feel a bit off now...
> sammy xxx


nighty night 
hope you feel a bit better soon, and come and play again tomoro night 
you have been a great laugh tonight 
lots of love kerry xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Hey all, sorry for checking in late, wondere if you could maybe go and check out my new thread? dont wanna hijack this one xxx its in general chat and dog chat xx


----------



## Shazach

Morning all!! Anybody home??

Sh xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Morning Shaz!
I'm here, though you posted nearly an hour ago lol, but I'm about to go out and buy some tubes and toys for my hamsters.
And do the food shopping.


----------



## Shazach

Knock, knock anybody in??? 
Got back from vets over an hour ago with Zach after his hip xrays. He's still in a huff with me, despite the fact I have fed him as much as I dare without making him sick, doesn't know what to do with himself, whining, wants a cuddle then growls at me for gently cuddling him, wants to go outside, then stands there not knowing what to do, is fighting sleep although his legs are whoozy and his ears and tail are down and his eyes keep closing...


If only they understood, we're trying to help!!

Anybody got any good jokes to cheer me?

Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Go and read my Doctor joke.


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Go and read my Doctor joke.


Thank you, any more, anyone??


----------



## Agility Springer

So Madonna is planning on marrying Jesus?

It's finally nice to see her going for someone her own age.

Drinking beer can cause memory loss, or worse, memory loss. 


If you need to figure out your share of the bill, there's an App for that!

Yes Apple. Its called a calculator.

To be honest, if you aren't able to work out how to use a calculator, the iPhone is definitely going to be too complex for you.


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> So Madonna is planning on marrying Jesus?
> 
> It's finally nice to see her going for someone her own age.
> 
> Drinking beer can cause memory loss, or worse, memory loss.
> 
> If you need to figure out your share of the bill, there's an App for that!
> 
> Yes Apple. Its called a calculator.
> 
> To be honest, if you aren't able to work out how to use a calculator, the iPhone is definitely going to be too complex for you.


Thank you, gave you rep for that


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hey Shaz, wish I knew some good jokes to cheer you up but I don't 
x


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Hey Shaz, wish I knew some good jokes to cheer you up but I don't
> x


Given you rep for being so lovely 

Sh xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Want some more? where they funny  xx


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> Want some more? where they funny  xx


Yep  (I did give you rep for the last lot!)
Especially the madonna one! :laugh:


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Yep  (I did give you rep for the last lot!)
> Especially the madonna one! :laugh:


Ooh thank you xx

okies.................
My OH, being unhappy with my mood swings, bought me one of these mood rings so he could monitor my mood. 
We discovered that, when I am in a good mood, it turns green and, when I am in a bad mood, it leaves a big red mark on his forehead.


----------



## Shazach

Agility Springer said:


> Ooh thank you xx
> 
> okies.................
> My OH, being unhappy with my mood swings, bought me one of these mood rings so he could monitor my mood.
> We discovered that, when I am in a good mood, it turns green and, when I am in a bad mood, it leaves a big red mark on his forehead.


Hehe, that was a good one!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Given you rep for being so lovely
> 
> Sh xx


Aww thank you!!


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Hehe, that was a good one!!! :laugh::laugh:


Glad you liked it 

Anyone else got any funnies????


----------



## Guest

Three old men were sitting on a park bench comparing notes on the problems of growing old. The first said he couldn't remember the last time he had a good bowel movement. The second one said his problem was more with his bladder and prostate. The third old man laughed and said he must be the lucky one.

"Every morning at seven I pee, and then at eight I have a good dump," he told them. " I just wish I could wake up before nine."


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Three old men were sitting on a park bench comparing notes on the problems of growing old. The first said he couldn't remember the last time he had a good bowel movement. The second one said his problem was more with his bladder and prostate. The third old man laughed and said he must be the lucky one.
> 
> "Every morning at seven I pee, and then at eight I have a good dump," he told them. " I just wish I could wake up before nine."


You got repfor that too!!

Zach's coming round a bit more from the anaesthetic, and has had yet more food and yeah, we have a slight wag of the tail!!!
Thanks so much everyone for giving me a bit of a boost!

Sh xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You got repfor that too!!
> 
> Zach's coming round a bit more from the anaesthetic, and has had yet more food and yeah, we have a slight wag of the tail!!!
> Thanks so much everyone for giving me a bit of a boost!
> 
> Sh xxxxx


Thanks for the rep 
Glad zach coming round bless him give him the biggest ever kiss and cuddle from me


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> You got repfor that too!!
> 
> Zach's coming round a bit more from the anaesthetic, and has had yet more food and yeah, we have a slight wag of the tail!!!
> Thanks so much everyone for giving me a bit of a boost!
> 
> Sh xxxxx


Awww bless him, glad to hear  xx


----------



## Guest

Evening all!

How are you?

Sorry not been on for a couple of days - been up to my neck in it lol!


Hope everyones ok!

bbm xx

(and yes i had a very nice date )


----------



## Tigerneko

Evening bbm 

I feel like i've been away from here for ages, it's only been a day or so :lol:


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Evening bbm
> 
> I feel like i've been away from here for ages, it's only been a day or so :lol:


lol me too! did you go somewhere nice?


----------



## Tigerneko

billyboysmammy said:


> lol me too! did you go somewhere nice?


I went into college work overdrive 

Serves me right for leaving it until the last minute!! 

What did you get upto?


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> lol me too! did you go somewhere nice?


Spill the beans!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Spill the beans!


lol 

about what?


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> lol
> 
> about what?


So....did captain carruthers hit the spot???


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> So....did captain carruthers hit the spot???


He hasnt hit em all .... yet :tongue_smilie: But the ones he found he definatly hit :devil:

Plenty of time for that :tongue_smilie:


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hello everyone!
How are you all?
I'm trying to think of a nice name for my hamster... not getting anywhere though lol.
x


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> He hasnt hit em all .... yet :tongue_smilie: But the ones he found he definatly hit :devil:
> 
> Plenty of time for that :tongue_smilie:


*WooooHoooooo!!!!!!
HeHeHeHe
WoooooooHooooooo!!!!!*

Went well then? :biggrin::thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you all?
> I'm trying to think of a nice name for my hamster... not getting anywhere though lol.
> x


Hi Emzie, 
Male or Female?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> *WooooHoooooo!!!!!!
> HeHeHeHe
> WoooooooHooooooo!!!!!*
> 
> Went well then? :biggrin::thumbup:


pmsl

Yes VERY well!

Had a lovely evening, got thoroughly spoiled, felt like a teenager pmsl

Seeing him again next weekend


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Hi Emzie,
> Male or Female?


Female .


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl
> 
> Yes VERY well!
> 
> Had a lovely evening, got thoroughly spoiled, felt like a teenager pmsl
> 
> Seeing him again next weekend


That's what we all need a man who spoils us thoroughly , all sounding very promising :001_tongue::001_tongue:

Roll on the weekend for you....


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Female .


Cleo? Lola? Hetty? 
Any pics or ideas what sort of name you're thinking of?


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you all?
> I'm trying to think of a nice name for my hamster... not getting anywhere though lol.
> x


what colour is she?

have you a pic - might help

Any themes we should be following?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Here's a pic 








No themes to follow.
So any names are appreciated.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No themes to follow.
> So any names are appreciated.


awwww so cute...

ok will put my thinking hat on for ya


----------



## EmzieAngel

Thank you billyboysmammy.
There are 11 names that I will not name her lol, as these are the names of female hammies from the past and the other female I own.
These are 
Sally
Minstrel
Chloe
Scrabble
Sandy
Lizzie
Minty
Elizabeth
Anna
Suzie
and
Bella.

Bella is the other hamster I own at the moment.

However, I'm sure that anyone can think of some better names hehe. 
I know I'm fussy


----------



## Shazach

How about Bessie, then you'll have Bella, Bessie and Bailey?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> How about Bessie, then you'll have Bella, Bessie and Bailey?


Ohh, that's a good one.
I'll keep it in mind.

Shall I name all my fish 

Starting with the letter B?

Haha just kidding.


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Thank you billyboysmammy.
> There are 11 names that I will not name her lol, as these are the names of female hammies from the past and the other female I own.
> These are
> Sally
> Minstrel
> Chloe
> Scrabble
> Sandy
> Lizzie
> Minty
> Elizabeth
> Anna
> Suzie
> and
> Bella.
> 
> Bella is the other hamster I own at the moment.
> 
> However, I'm sure that anyone can think of some better names hehe.
> I know I'm fussy


Ok

What about

Petal
Daisy
Harriet
Mimi
Mocha
Alice
Flora
Crystal
Peaches

ummm still thinking lol!


----------



## EmzieAngel

billyboysmammy said:


> Ok
> 
> What about
> 
> Petal
> Daisy
> Harriet
> Mimi
> Mocha
> Alice
> Flora
> Crystal
> Peaches
> 
> ummm still thinking lol!


Ohh I like some of them, especially Crystal.
You don't have to think if you don't want to 
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Guest

Was Bella named after anyone in particular like friend or family or film?

You could stick with the theme if so?


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Thank you billyboysmammy.
> There are 11 names that I will not name her lol, as these are the names of female hammies from the past and the other female I own.
> These are
> Sally
> Minstrel
> Chloe
> Scrabble
> Sandy
> Lizzie
> Minty
> Elizabeth
> Anna
> Suzie
> and
> Bella.
> 
> Bella is the other hamster I own at the moment.
> 
> However, I'm sure that anyone can think of some better names hehe.
> I know I'm fussy


????Scrabble?????


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> ????Scrabble?????


She always scrabbled around in her cage 

Though it would have been good if she was ace at the game scrabble haha.


----------



## EmzieAngel

billyboysmammy said:


> Was Bella named after anyone in particular like friend or family or film?
> 
> You could stick with the theme if so?


Nope not at all.
I just pick names, usually pretty quickly though hehe.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> She always scrabbled around in her cage
> 
> Though it would have been good if she was ace at the game scrabble haha.


Lol, that's what I was thinking you meant!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking you meant!


Lol, that's alright then.
I guess some of the names are a little weird haha.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Lol, that's alright then.
> I guess some of the names are a little weird haha.


Not at all, I just had a daft picture in my head!!

Sh x


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> Not at all, I just had a daft picture in my head!!
> 
> Sh x


Haha, the males I had were called, Pepper, Pepsi and Striker.
I guess striker being the oddest, though I wouldn't say he could play football haha. 
All three of them were the same colour too, black banded, with white in the middle


----------



## Agility Springer

What about Maisey?


----------



## EmzieAngel

Agility Springer said:


> What about Maisey?


That's nice  I quite like it, thank you.


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Haha, the males I had were called, Pepper, Pepsi and Striker.
> I guess striker being the oddest, though I wouldn't say he could play football haha.
> All three of them were the same colour too, black banded, with white in the middle


You're much better at making up names than me!!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Shazach said:


> You're much better at making up names than me!!


Lol you think so?
It's funny, cos even when i accidentally bought a pregnant hamster, I named all the lil babies before they moved on to their new homes, though they obviously didn't keep the same names lol.


----------



## Agility Springer

EmzieAngel said:


> That's nice  I quite like it, thank you.


Thats ok


----------



## Guest

Ive had to ressurect this thread from the depths again!

How is everyone?


----------



## Guest

i just noticed  we made it into hottest threads! keep posting ladies!

I'm turning from billyboysmammy to billynomates!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> i just noticed  we made it into hottest threads! keep posting ladies!
> 
> I'm turning from billyboysmammy to billynomates!


I am with ya hun,

Going to be on when the kids go to bed xx Tell you all about my break (well some of it )


----------



## Lily's Mum

Howdy - I want to hear all about Rainy's weekend and Billys hot date


----------



## Guest

lmao i posted about my hot date further back in the thread


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Howdy - I want to hear all about Rainy's weekend and Billys hot date


I checked back and i couldn't see any details about BBMs date either LM


----------



## Lily's Mum

I don't have time to go through the archives. 

Summarise please Billy -what did you do? Or would it be easier to say what you DIDN'T do lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I don't have time to go through the archives.
> 
> Summarise please Billy -what did you do? Or would it be easier to say what you DIDN'T do lol


LOL I had a quick peak just to keep up with Idle chat. She is being very cagey


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Evening all!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Sorry not been on for a couple of days - been up to my neck in it lol!
> 
> Hope everyones ok!
> 
> bbm xx
> 
> (and yes i had a very nice date )





Lily's Mum said:


> Spill the beans!





billyboysmammy said:


> lol
> 
> about what?





Shazach said:


> So....did captain carruthers hit the spot???





billyboysmammy said:


> He hasnt hit em all .... yet :tongue_smilie: But the ones he found he definatly hit :devil:
> 
> Plenty of time for that :tongue_smilie:





Shazach said:


> *WooooHoooooo!!!!!!
> HeHeHeHe
> WoooooooHooooooo!!!!!*
> 
> Went well then? :biggrin::thumbup:





billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl
> 
> Yes VERY well!
> 
> Had a lovely evening, got thoroughly spoiled, felt like a teenager pmsl
> 
> Seeing him again next weekend





Shazach said:


> That's what we all need a man who spoils us thoroughly , all sounding very promising :001_tongue::001_tongue:
> 
> Roll on the weekend for you....


pmsl there ya go!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I don't have time to go through the archives.
> 
> Summarise please Billy -what did you do? Or would it be easier to say what you DIDN'T do lol


Well i didnt sleep with him 



rainy said:


> LOL I had a quick peak just to keep up with Idle chat. She is being very cagey


moi?

lol do you want ALL  the details?


----------



## Guest

Nah you keep the juicy bits to yourself. I won't be spilling all the details of my little break with the lovely super god Mr Rainy :devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Did you tickle tonsils?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Did you tickle tonsils?


LMAO.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Did you tickle tonsils?


of course! Well i wasnt going to pass up that opportunity :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Did you tickle tonsils?





billyboysmammy said:


> of course! Well i wasnt going to pass up that opportunity :tongue_smilie:


omg! feelign very naieve here! 

Just learned that tonsil tickling isnt necessarily a nice snog.... more of a reference for sausage swallowing!  .... snog yes :biggrin5: , sausage swallowing no


----------



## Guest

NOoooooooooooooooo It IS just a snog ????????????????? i think


----------



## Lily's Mum

Where I come from tonsil tickling is kissing not eating a friggin sausage - for dogs sake u would gag and choke lol


----------



## Guest

Phew glad we all thought the same pmsl!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> i just noticed  we made it into hottest threads! keep posting ladies!
> 
> I'm turning from billyboysmammy to billynomates!


Yeah!!!!!! That deserves a celebration!!!

Anybody still here to play with me???

xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am here Shaz, how are you ?


----------



## Guest

i'm here!


----------



## Agility Springer

Ever entered a thread at the wrong time???? 

:devil: :ihih: PMSL Sausage swallowing :eek6:


----------



## Lily's Mum

LOL @ sausage swallowing


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Ever entered a thread at the wrong time????
> 
> :devil: :ihih: PMSL Sausage swallowing :eek6:


lmao sorry!

Was trying to keep it clean for the kiddies :001_tt2:


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao sorry!
> 
> Was trying to keep it clean for the kiddies :001_tt2:


Don't be, lol it made me giggle


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I am here Shaz, how are you ?


Ello Lily's Mum, Me good. Got a nice cup of tea. How's you?



billyboysmammy said:


> i'm here!





billyboysmammy said:


> lmao sorry!
> 
> Was trying to keep it clean for the kiddies :001_tt2:


Have they finished grilling you yet? :laugh:

....what kiddies???


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Ello Lily's Mum, Me good. Got a nice cup of tea. How's you?
> 
> Have they finished grilling you yet? :laugh:
> 
> ....what kiddies???


not sure if they have finished or not!

hmmm I found out that tonsil ticking has another meaning other than a good ole snog  - i just never knew!


----------



## Guest

pmsl! one of the pushchairs i consumer tested is on the apprentice! ABC Takeoff - dont buy it anyone!!!!!! ITS PANTS!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! one of the pushchairs i consumer tested is on the apprentice! ABC Takeoff - dont buy it anyone!!!!!! ITS PANTS!


I wont.


----------



## Shazach

Calling all idle chatters.....Woohoo, anybody in? Only me....


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi ya Shaz, how are you diddling?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi ya Shaz, how are you diddling?


Diddling fine here thanks, how's the packing going?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> Diddling fine here thanks, how's the packing going?


We are all packed mate.

Just the hand luggage.

This time on Saturday will be sitting outside our Villa with friends having a nice glass of Italian Wine. What will you be doing?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> We are all packed mate.
> 
> Just the hand luggage.
> 
> This time on Saturday will be sitting outside our Villa with friends having a nice glass of Italian Wine. What will you be doing?


Cheers, you really know how to cheer me up!!! I shall be working  although I might still indulge in the wine!

Sounds lovely! Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Heavenleigh

Lily's Mum said:


> We are all packed mate.
> 
> Just the hand luggage.
> 
> This time on Saturday will be sitting outside our Villa with friends having a nice glass of Italian Wine. What will you be doing?


Soooo jealous,
Evening all how are you? I should be wrapping birthday presents as my son is 4 tomorrow but keep thinking i'll just read a couple more threads............ that was an hour ago!


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Soooo jealous,
> Evening all how are you? I should be wrapping birthday presents as my son is 4 tomorrow but keep thinking i'll just read a couple more threads............ that was an hour ago!


go do that brave boys presents


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> We are all packed mate.
> 
> Just the hand luggage.
> 
> This time on Saturday will be sitting outside our Villa with friends having a nice glass of Italian Wine. What will you be doing?


PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE take me xxx



Heavenleigh said:


> Soooo jealous,
> Evening all how are you? I should be wrapping birthday presents as my son is 4 tomorrow but keep thinking i'll just read a couple more threads............ that was an hour ago!


Ha ha it's just too addictive


----------



## Shazach

Heavenleigh said:


> Soooo jealous,
> Evening all how are you? I should be wrapping birthday presents as my son is 4 tomorrow but keep thinking i'll just read a couple more threads............ that was an hour ago!


Bet you're still here, aren't you!!! 



rainy said:


> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE take me xxx
> 
> Ha ha it's just too addictive


Where've you been lovely?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Bet you're still here, aren't you!!!
> 
> Where've you been lovely?


Hellooooooooooooooo i am here just spreading my love around a bit tonight


----------



## Danny21

I'm at home, listening you guys.
But I have class later this evening. *sigh* Can't e helped I guess.


----------



## Shazach

Danny21 said:


> I'm at home, listening you guys.
> But I have class later this evening. *sigh* Can't e helped I guess.


Hi Danny, morning here! Enjoy your class.

Sh x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just resurrected the Idle Chat Thread.:tongue:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Just resurrected the Idle Chat Thread.:tongue:


I am glad you did. I missed it 

Sometimes the bar is a bit hectic and i fancy more of an old gossip 

So how is your belly for spots as my old nan would say ??


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I am glad you did. I missed it
> 
> Sometimes the bar is a bit hectic and i fancy more of an old gossip
> 
> So how is your belly for spots as my old nan would say ??


eh? ? :confused1: ut:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Belly for spots?

New one on me!

I am however a bit hot.


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> I am glad you did. I missed it
> 
> Sometimes the bar is a bit hectic and i fancy more of an old gossip
> 
> So how is your belly for spots as my old nan would say ??


think it's gone a bit clicky in there now:crazy::


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> eh? ? :confused1: ut:


It's an old saying 



Lily's Mum said:


> Belly for spots?
> 
> New one on me!
> 
> I am however a bit hot.


Hubba Hubba :w00t:



christine c said:


> think it's gone a bit clicky in there now:crazy::


I just get too drunk and end up losing the thread with it


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am not a big drinker during the week - prefer a cup of tea and a bikkie:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

lol rainy me too.... it moves too fast some night for me to keep up    i'm getting old ya know!


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> lol rainy me too.... it moves too fast some night for me to keep up    i'm getting old ya know!


right then Bill, update please on hunky american.

Have you or haven't you?


----------



## Guest

havent lol not yet... seeing him this weekend :devil:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> havent lol not yet... seeing him this weekend :devil:


WOOO HOOOO

(sings in a childish way)

BBM and hunky man sitting in a tree
K I S S I N G :ihih:


----------



## Shazach

Yeah!!!!!!! Idle chat!!!!!!
With my favourite girlies 

LM.....Loves ya for resurrecting it......

BBM......more gossip please, more details......


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> WOOO HOOOO
> 
> (sings in a childish way)
> 
> BBM and hunky man sitting in a tree
> K I S S I N G :ihih:


a tree wasnt the sort of wood i had in mind  :devil:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> a tree wasnt the sort of wood i had in mind  :devil:


LMAO, naughty BBM :devil:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> LMAO, naughty BBM :devil:


Shaz she is FILTHY tonight 

She made poor Sammy vomit


----------



## Guest

moi? i'm pleading innocent!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> moi? i'm pleading innocent!


Think it's a little late for that.........:ciappa:


----------



## Guest

ahh well dammit!

Its not my fault! I havent had any for almost a year!!!!!


----------



## Guest

lmao! just watching sacha baron cohen on mtv movie awards   :lol:

He's upset eminem quite a bit :lol:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ahh well dammit!
> 
> Its not my fault! I havent had any for almost a year!!!!!


That poor poor man 

Won't know what hit him :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> That poor poor man
> 
> Won't know what hit him :001_tt2:


pmsl! oh yes he will :arf:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> That poor poor man
> 
> Won't know what hit him :001_tt2:


Hit him? She never said she was into that......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

lmao!

didnt i mention my whip and handcuff collection?


----------



## shortbackandsides

anyone tried the new durex range of tingly gels and lubes??


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ahh well dammit!
> 
> Its not my fault! I havent had any for almost a year!!!!!





shortbackandsides said:


> anyone tried the new durex range of tingly gels and lubes??


I have some stuff like that but it wasn't made by durex. I bought a his n hers pot :biggrin5:


----------



## Shazach

shortbackandsides said:


> anyone tried the new durex range of tingly gels and lubes??


Erm, I'd quite like this thread to stay open, so perhaps we're best not getting into that!!


----------



## Guest

lol nope! but the durex baloon adverts on youtube have me in stitches!

I'm gonna shurrup now though before i end up with slapped wrists for talking naughty stuff on a family forum


----------



## Guest

Night Night Peeps Xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Night Rainy!


----------



## Guest

Night night Rainy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy x


----------



## Sakuya

Having just read 10 random pages, I have to say this has got to be the strangest thread I've ever seen:confused1::eek6:


----------



## Guest

Sakuya said:


> Having just read 10 random pages, I have to say this has got to be the strangest thread I've ever seen:confused1::eek6:


LOL. That's what i love about it. It is so random. The inane ramblings of a bunch of (mostly) women :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> LOL. That's what i love about it. It is so random. The inane ramblings of a bunch of (mostly) women :laugh: :thumbsup:


I'm glad this thread's come back to life


----------



## EmzieAngel

Morning all, I've just woken up and had the doglet come lie on me haha.
He hasn't been for a walk yet either  as my mum's not too well, so I hope it's not too hot outside. Which means I probably should get up, shower and dress etc haha, I can't be bothered to move at all.

Hope you're all well this morning!


----------



## Guest

Afternoon 

Finished work for the day. Having a dillema 

The little boy is an absolute darling and it's only a few hours in the morning until the summer break, but his Mum wants me to continue beyond that.

I can't decide what to do because Sophie starts pre school 3 mornings in January and the plan was to cut right back to just a few hours minding a week and concentrate on my Reflexology.

Can't decide if to just say no or try and work something out. Sorry just talking out loud really.


----------



## Guest

Rainy..i would say no and throw yourself in to the reflexology thingy!

sammy


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi ya fellow idle chatters.

I have been a lazy Mum tonight. Too hot to cook.

So kids have got a mini picnic - ham sarnies, salad and lemonade under a big parasol on the lawn


----------



## Georges Mum

TBH i could have stayed on at the nursing home to earn some very welcome extra cash but i said NO because i wanted to offer my new job a fresh and focused mind, and really relax and move towards a healthier me. I was working 13/14 days and it is so tiring it was making me crotchety, tired, ill and high blood pressure, etc etc.

So I personnaly would be selfish and say no - quality time and slightly less cash is the way forward. I mean all three jobs suffered to a degree because i was never fresh for any of them. But your call. Good luck! I am still waiting for my complimentary foot massage!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Jobs huh?

I work very part time at the mo, and also Foster whilst my little ones are at pre school.

However one starts school in September which gives me more flexibility to doing more working hours but would mean giving up fostering.

Dont really know what to do.

Have seen a job I quite like at my local Sure Start Centre.


What does one do?

Knock Fostering on the head and get more spondules or wat?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi ya fellow idle chatters.
> 
> I have been a lazy Mum tonight. Too hot to cook.
> 
> So kids have got a mini picnic - ham sarnies, salad and lemonade under a big parasol on the lawn


Ohhh sounds bliss!!!

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> Jobs huh?
> 
> I work very part time at the mo, and also Foster whilst my little ones are at pre school.
> 
> However one starts school in September which gives me more flexibility to doing more working hours but would mean giving up fostering.
> 
> Dont really know what to do.
> 
> Have seen a job I quite like at my local Sure Start Centre.
> 
> What does one do?
> 
> Knock Fostering on the head and get more spondules or wat?


How would you do the school hols?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> How would you do the school hols?


Well thats the thing isn't it Georgie.

Couple of options.

Get the Grand parents involved.

Their is a couple of good Child care centres locally that do activites during the holidays.


----------



## Lily's Mum

minni girl said:


> Ohhh sounds bliss!!!
> 
> Sammy


They love it too lol


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Hi ya fellow idle chatters.
> 
> I have been a lazy Mum tonight. Too hot to cook.
> 
> So kids have got a mini picnic - ham sarnies, salad and lemonade under a big parasol on the lawn


I do that sometimes, they love it 



Georges Mum said:


> TBH i could have stayed on at the nursing home to earn some very welcome extra cash but i said NO because i wanted to offer my new job a fresh and focused mind, and really relax and move towards a healthier me. I was working 13/14 days and it is so tiring it was making me crotchety, tired, ill and high blood pressure, etc etc.
> 
> So I personnaly would be selfish and say no - quality time and slightly less cash is the way forward. I mean all three jobs suffered to a degree because i was never fresh for any of them. But your call. Good luck! I am still waiting for my complimentary foot massage!


I agree with you but i just worry about the cash thing i suppose  Footrub anytime if you want to come to Narnia 



Lily's Mum said:


> Well thats the thing isn't it Georgie.
> 
> Couple of options.
> 
> Get the Grand parents involved.
> 
> Their is a couple of good Child care centres locally that do activites during the holidays.


You also know a great childminder but it's a bit of a drive


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> Well thats the thing isn't it Georgie.
> 
> Couple of options.
> 
> Get the Grand parents involved.
> 
> Their is a couple of good Child care centres locally that do activites during the holidays.


If the grandparents are in the scene that is fab! You will get no better care than them - but i can't advise about the job. I know what you do and i take off my hat to you. Both jobs are really great! and very needed!!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I do that sometimes, they love it
> 
> I agree with you but i just worry about the cash thing i suppose  Footrub anytime if you want to come to Narnia
> 
> You also know a great childminder but it's a bit of a drive


Maybe I could drop them off on the Monday and collect them on the Friday? :laugh:


----------



## Lily's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> If the grandparents are in the scene that is fab! You will get no better care than them - but i can't advise about the job. I know what you do and i take off my hat to you. Both jobs are really great! and very needed!!!!!!


Yes, it would only be for four weeks during the school hols anyway, because we would take them away for two weeks.

I think - 1 week with maternal grandparents
1 week with paternal grandparents
2 weeks -activity - daycare centre
2 weeks holiday with Mummy and Daddy.

I love the Fostering but I feel I need to be a bit selfish and do something for me now if that makes sense. Anyhow the Surestart job is helping families as a whole -so would still be doing something worthwhile.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Maybe I could drop them off on the Monday and collect them on the Friday? :laugh:


As long as you supply enough valium and gin you have a deal :laugh:


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> Yes, it would only be for four weeks during the school hols anyway, because we would take them away for two weeks.
> 
> I think - 1 week with maternal grandparents
> 1 week with paternal grandparents
> 2 weeks -activity - daycare centre
> 2 weeks holiday with Mummy and Daddy.
> 
> I love the Fostering but I feel I need to be a bit selfish and do something for me now if that makes sense. Anyhow the Surestart job is helping families as a whole -so would still be doing something worthwhile.


My Mummy advice is to be a healthy Mummy you have to be a little selfish! :yikes:  Go for it! Girl Power!!


----------



## Guest

I am ofdf to get my hair cut REALLY short. Back later may need some wine


----------



## Georges Mum

we will want pictures you know!x x x


----------



## Shazach

Oooh life choices! Flip a coin, the one you shout heads to is the one you really want!!
LM..what have you got to lose in trying for the job?
Rainy..do you think you'd regret it if you didn't start the reflexology sooner rather than later?

Nice evening, so off with OH and doglet to the local deer park 

See you all later, Sh xx


----------



## Guest

OK as requested My New Hair


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> OK as requested My New Hair


wow!! If i had some meat and two veg I would be snogging ya! you look gorgeous !


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> wow!! If i had some meat and two veg I would be snogging ya! you look gorgeous !


Bless ya LM xx Snogs anyway


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> OK as requested My New Hair


Wow, You look fantastic Honey, all stylish! I'm jealous, my hair is soooo boring!
xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Wow, You look fantastic Honey, all stylish! I'm jealous, my hair is soooo boring!
> xx


I would love long hair but my hair is rubbish when it is long. Thought i was very brave putting a photo up though. I hate photos of me :thumbdown:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> I would love long hair but my hair is rubbish when it is long. Thought i was very brave putting a photo up though. I hate photos of me :thumbdown:


I'm the opposite, I toy with cutting in short but my hair is naturally curly/wavy so needs the length to add weight, plus my face shape need softening.
Very brave putting two pics on , think you need to feed Mr R a bit more though, if thats him behind you....serious case of pf induced neglect there!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm the opposite, I toy with cutting in short but my hair is naturally curly/wavy so needs the length to add weight, plus my face shape need softening.
> Very brave putting two pics on , think you need to feed Mr R a bit more though, if thats him behind you....serious case of pf induced neglect there!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Very observant :thumbup: that was matthews last science project, we did the digestive system


----------



## Georges Mum

hey wow! liking the hair!!! But we need before and after shots! 

That is much better! Must be nice in this heat!! What does hub think?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> hey wow! liking the hair!!! But we need before and after shots!
> 
> That is much better! Must be nice in this heat!! What does hub think?


No before shots i am afraid i don't have photos taken very often and i change my hair all the time (it's the old hairdresser in me)

Mr Rainy loves my hair short so he is happy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> OK as requested My New Hair


    we have the SAME hair!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> we have the SAME hair!


LOL. Ok so we officially agree on EVERYTHING !!!! Maybe we were seperated at birth too (me and shaz have established we were). :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Thats so lovely!!!!

Has are you!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

ok for 5 min only pmsl! i dont DO photos! 

its GONE!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> we have the SAME hair!


I'm not talking to you 
You are responsible for my weeping and wailing last night  
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thats so lovely!!!!
> 
> Has are you!!!
> 
> Sammy


Thanks sweetie. I missed your picture the other night


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> ok for 5 min only pmsl! i dont DO photos!


You is beautiful, top gun man is very lucky 
Still not talking to you though......


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You is beautiful, top gun man is very lucky
> Still not talking to you though......


NOOOOO

what did i do? _sniffles_


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ok for 5 min only pmsl! i dont DO photos!


OMG!!!!!! You look like my better looking twin sister :laugh:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Thanks sweetie. I missed your picture the other night


Ok i put it up for 2 minutes!!

Sammyxxx


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> what did i do? _sniffles_


You made me, literally forced me D) to read Time Travellers Wife again! Mr Sh thought my budgie had died!!! :lol::lol:

Loves ya really xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ok for 5 min only pmsl! i dont DO photos!


Blimey youre pretty!!!!

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ok for 5 min only pmsl! i dont DO photos!


WOW:thumbup: :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## alyssa_liss

hillo can i join in?

both your hairs are very nice btw


----------



## Guest

Im taking it off now!!

Sammy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ok i put it up for 2 minutes!!
> 
> Sammyxxx


Ha ha. That's made my day. Now i can put a beautiful face to you xx

You don't look anything like i imagined but i couldn't really describe how i imagined you.

Your little one is upstaging you in that picture though .


----------



## Guest

Yes...he is :001_wub:

Sammy


----------



## Lily's Mum

I missed it Minni, me want to see your pic please


----------



## Shazach

alyssa_liss said:


> hillo can i join in?
> 
> both your hairs are very nice btw


Hello Alyssa, come and join us on the new hair forum!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> You made me, literally forced me D) to read Time Travellers Wife again! Mr Sh thought my budgie had died!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Loves ya really xxxxxxxxx


pmsl! I cant help it but cry and cry every time!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



rainy said:


> OMG!!!!!! You look like my better looking twin sister :laugh:





Shazach said:


> You is beautiful, top gun man is very lucky
> Still not talking to you though......





minni girl said:


> Blimey youre pretty!!!!
> 
> Sammy x





borderer said:


> WOW:thumbup: :001_wub::001_wub:


ooooh thanks everyone! My confidence just shot up pmsl! :aureola: :

lmao its a shame i have an arse you could literally rest a pint on 

Sammy i'll say it again! Your beautiful, and your little lad is scrumptious!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I missed it Minni, me want to see your pic please


Its back try again lil!!

Sammy!!


----------



## Guest

your turn now shazach and bordie 

pics please


----------



## alyssa_liss

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao its a shame i have an arse you could literally rest a pint on


nothing wrong with that


----------



## Guest

alyssa_liss said:


> hillo can i join in?
> 
> both your hairs are very nice btw


hi and welcome


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! I cant help it but cry and cry every time!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ooooh thanks everyone! My confidence just shot up pmsl! :aureola: :
> 
> lmao its a shame i have an arse you could literally rest a pint on
> 
> Sammy i'll say it again! Your beautiful, and your little lad is scrumptious!


A face like that and somewhere for a man to rest his pint. You have just described THE PERFECT WOMAN :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! I cant help it but cry and cry every time!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ooooh thanks everyone! My confidence just shot up pmsl! :aureola: :
> 
> lmao its a shame i have an arse you could literally rest a pint on
> 
> Sammy i'll say it again! Your beautiful, and your little lad is scrumptious!


Thankyou!!

Dont look like that now..im bald and bloated on steroids...but josh is still very beautiful!!
sammy


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao its a shame i have an arse you could literally rest a pint on


What's wrong with that? A man's got to put his pint somewhere whilst working up a thirst!!! :devil::biggrin::devil:


----------



## Guest

alyssa_liss said:


> hillo can i join in?
> 
> both your hairs are very nice btw


Pull up a chair :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! I cant help it but cry and cry every time!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ooooh thanks everyone! My confidence just shot up pmsl! :aureola: :
> 
> lmao its a shame i have an arse you could literally rest a pint on
> biggerwow:thumbup:
> 
> Sammy i'll say it again! Your beautiful, and your little lad is scrumptious!


never seen:001_smile:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> Dont look like that now..im bald and bloated on steroids...but josh is still very beautiful!!
> sammy


Thats the cancer  Your STILL beautiful inside and out xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

LIL have you seen it?? Can i take it off now?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> What's wrong with that? A man's got to put his pint somewhere whilst working up a thirst!!! :devil::biggrin::devil:





rainy said:


> A face like that and somewhere for a man to rest his pint. You have just described THE PERFECT WOMAN :001_tt1:


pmsl! I just spat me coffee!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> Dont look like that now..im bald and bloated on steroids...but josh is still very beautiful!!
> sammy


Then he takes after his Mum


----------



## alyssa_liss

* sits on big cuddle chair *

**in reality sat hunched up on OHs bed whilst hes in bath*


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> Dont look like that now..im bald and bloated on steroids...but josh is still very beautiful!!
> sammy


And so are you 'cause your his Mummy!


----------



## Guest

lil, sammy and rainy (and any other mums on here!)

How can i make my daughter sleep? please! Its hot and she's having trouble... i can hear her singing to herself in her bedroom! been singing twinkle twinkle little star for an hour now!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have seen it Sammy -you are beautiful -stunning in fact.

And as for your little man I could give him a big squash and sloppy kiss,,,,,


----------



## Lily's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> lil, sammy and rainy (and any other mums on here!)
> 
> How can i make my daughter sleep? please! Its hot and she's having trouble... i can hear her singing to herself in her bedroom! been singing twinkle twinkle little star for an hour now!


How old is she?

Keep windows open (if safe to do so)

Electric fans are good for keeping them cool too.

Editted to say you are a good looking woman Billy


----------



## Guest

Thankyou Lil...im very proud of him..and anytime you want to hug and kiss him..he would love it!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

alyssa_liss said:


> * sits on big cuddle chair *
> 
> **in reality sat hunched up on OHs bed whilst hes in bath*


PMSL. You get the idea :thumbup:



Shazach said:


> And so are you 'cause your his Mummy!


Are we just going to post the same things all night :lol:



billyboysmammy said:


> lil, sammy and rainy (and any other mums on here!)
> 
> How can i make my daughter sleep? please! Its hot and she's having trouble... i can hear her singing to herself in her bedroom! been singing twinkle twinkle little star for an hour now!


Leave her to it if she is happy, she will go eventually


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lil, sammy and rainy (and any other mums on here!)
> 
> How can i make my daughter sleep? please! Its hot and she's having trouble... i can hear her singing to herself in her bedroom! been singing twinkle twinkle little star for an hour now!


Hmm...have you some sleepy music you can play..or one of those lights thingys??

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Who wants tea, coffee or hot chocolate??

BRB xx


----------



## Guest

she's 4 and no the windows open too wide and its a 3 story house! 

I dont trust her with an electric fan either pmsl!

She's just this min gone quiet, i just turned on her light box (plays different colours very soothing), and it seems to have done the trick! ta sammy xx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Who wants tea, coffee or hot chocolate??
> 
> BRB xx


Hot chocolate would be lovely, it's my bath time 
Rubber duck shaped marshmallows?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hot chocolate would be lovely, it's my bath time
> Rubber duck shaped marshmallows?


Leave the water in for me xxxx


----------



## alyssa_liss

mmm hot chocolate and marsh mellows


----------



## Lily's Mum

Just a cup of tea for me. Cannot be doing with hot chocolate and all that sugary muck


----------



## Guest

alyssa_liss said:


> mmm hot chocolate and marsh mellows


Here ya go


----------



## Shazach

Nite, nite all.

Sh xx


----------



## alyssa_liss

rainy said:


> Here ya go


wanting .......


----------



## sequeena

Cold pint glass of coke for me!


----------



## Guest

still waiting for bordies and shaz's pics :devil:


----------



## Guest

rainy! could i have a caramel macchiato with an extra shot of expresso please?


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Here ya go


Ewww that looks like one of bordies wet farts to me....rancid


----------



## alyssa_liss

im being evicted from the computer now 
night night xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

alyssa_liss said:


> im being evicted from the computer now
> night night xxxx


night night lol


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Cold pint glass of coke for me!


here ya go!

love the new sig pic


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nite, nite all.
> 
> Sh xx


Nite lovely laydeeeeee xx



sequeena said:


> Cold pint glass of coke for me!


Hot drinks only am afraid xx



billyboysmammy said:


> still waiting for bordies and shaz's pics :devil:


He heeee Shaz is too camera shy. I have seen her arms before 



billyboysmammy said:


> rainy! could i have a caramel macchiato with an extra shot of expresso please?


Do i look like i run Costa coffee 



Lily's Mum said:


> Ewww that looks like one of bordies wet farts to me....rancid


LOL. It does 


alyssa_liss said:


> im being evicted from the computer now
> night night xxxx


Night xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Do i look like i run Costa coffee


hmph! i'll get my own


----------



## Guest

Comeeee backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Sammy


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> hmph! i'll get my own


PMSL. I want a Decaff Soya Latte now


----------



## Lily's Mum

I prefer Costa Coffee -Skinny latte please


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> PMSL. I want a Decaff Soya Latte now












your wish is my command!


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> here ya go!
> 
> love the new sig pic


Mmmm!!!

And thanks  Thought it was time for a change lol



rainy said:


> Hot drinks only am afraid xx


Nooo it's much too warm for hot drinks!


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> OK as requested My New Hair


Looking good rainy!!  I love your hair x


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I prefer Costa Coffee -Skinny latte please


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I prefer Costa Coffee -Skinny latte please


can i av an oxo:thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena

I had an amazing costa coffee around christmas time, cookie latte or something and the cup it came in was more like a bowl :yikes:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> can i av an oxo:thumbsup:


that depends... i'm waiting for your pic


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> can i av an oxo:thumbsup:


I LOVE oxo. With a thick slice of buttered white bread dunked in it so the butter dribbles down ya chin 

My old Nan used to make it for me (bless her )


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> I LOVE oxo. With a thick slice of buttered white bread dunked in it so the butter dribbles down ya chin
> 
> My old Nan used to make it for me (bless her )


yuck... you and bordie dribbling


----------



## bird

borderer said:


> can i av an oxo:thumbsup:


Sounds lovely, with jacobs crackers to dunk


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> yuck... you and bordie dribbling


Thought i would leave you with that image for the night.

Am off to bed all. Nighty night xx


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> He heeee Shaz is too camera shy. I have seen her arms before


the piccie in my album also shows my thunder thighs 

Anybody here tonight?

Sh xx


----------



## Georges Mum

ello - check out the noise thread shazach - dt is playing up - i think she is on messenger playing around! Like you did!!!


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> ello - check out the noise thread shazach - dt is playing up - i think she is on messenger playing around! Like you did!!!


Hi Honey, ****toddles off to view the noise thread****


----------



## Georges Mum

i'M ON AND OFF TONIGHT - Its Isabelles 10th birthday so we are feeding her curry and cake! I'm having a beer with her Daddy:blush2:


----------



## Guest

AWWW HAPPY BIRTHDAY ISABELLE xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Evening All xxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Evening All xxxxxxx


Hiya rainy, how are you today? x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi ya folks. i am here but also watching the apprentice and drinking shandy -gosh I know how to live.


----------



## Guest

Erro...how are you all..??

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Hiya rainy, how are you today? x


Good thanks :thumbup: How are you ??



Lily's Mum said:


> Hi ya folks. i am here but also watching the apprentice and drinking shandy -gosh I know how to live.


Consider yourself lucky i have no alcohol 



minni girl said:


> Erro...how are you all..??
> 
> Sammy x


Evening SAmmy sunbeam xx Hows ya Minni


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Good thanks :thumbup: How are you ??


Bit peed off actually. My family are deciding what I do with my time for me  even though I don't even live with them now


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Bit peed off actually. My family are deciding what I do with my time for me  even though I don't even live with them now


Okaaaaay  How does that work then


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Okaaaaay  How does that work then


Oh long story. To make it quick, my sister suffers from agoraphobia. Both she and my step father have different appointments on the same day. My step dad can't take my sister to her appointment so my auntie is going to yet my sister and mother 'assumed' I was going to go with her without asking.

My sister is 35 this year and contrary to popular belief I do have a life :mad2:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Good thanks :thumbup: How are you ??
> 
> Consider yourself lucky i have no alcohol
> 
> Evening SAmmy sunbeam xx Hows ya Minni


Shes good as gold thankyou lovely!!

Hows the children and Oscar???

Sammy


----------



## bichonsrus

......if its anything like my family i will be told what i havent finished, what i need to do , what i should be doing and asking why i havent done what they think i should do, so when they finished i tell them what i think they should go do!!!!


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Oh long story. To make it quick, my sister suffers from agoraphobia. Both she and my step father have different appointments on the same day. My step dad can't take my sister to her appointment so my auntie is going to yet my sister and mother 'assumed' I was going to go with her without asking.
> 
> My sister is 35 this year and contrary to popular belief I do have a life :mad2:


You gotta love family 

I gave my brother my old car a couple of months ago (good runner nothing wrong with it just a bit old and tatty). I am Still waiting for my birthday card from him


----------



## sequeena

bichonsrus said:


> ......if its anything like my family i will be told what i havent finished, what i need to do , what i should be doing and asking why i havent done what they think i should do, so when they finished i tell them what i think they should go do!!!!





rainy said:


> You gotta love family
> 
> I gave my brother my old car a couple of months ago (good runner nothing wrong with it just a bit old and tatty). I am Still waiting for my birthday card from him


Ah families. Can't live with them, and can't live without them because they keep poking their noses in!


----------



## Shazach

Is everybody in the bar now then?

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Shes good as gold thankyou lovely!!
> 
> Hows the children and Oscar???
> 
> Sammy


Sorry chick i missed this earlier. We are all good thanks. Matt had to have Frank Sinatra to get him to sleep tonight (strange child) and the dog thinks he is a german shepherd, Mr R is sulking so a pretty normal night :thumbsup:



bichonsrus said:


> ......if its anything like my family i will be told what i havent finished, what i need to do , what i should be doing and asking why i havent done what they think i should do, so when they finished i tell them what i think they should go do!!!!


PMSL. That sounds like mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

How could he sulk being married to a babe like you!!!??

Pfft men!

Sammy xx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> How could he sulk being married to a babe like you!!!??
> 
> Pfft men!
> 
> Sammy xx


when we marry in next life with 9 kids i wont sulk:thumbup1:


----------



## bird

bichonsrus said:


> ......if its anything like my family i will be told what i havent finished, what i need to do , what i should be doing and asking why i havent done what they think i should do, so when they finished i tell them what i think they should go do!!!!


As the old saying goes, nobody notices what I do until I dont do it. Feeling bit fed up with my lot at mo. Wonder what they'd do if told them all to ***** and do it themselves


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> when we marry in next life with 9 kids i wont sulk:thumbup1:


Hahahahahahahahaaa!!!

I changed my mind..ii want 11 now =))

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> How could he sulk being married to a babe like you!!!??
> 
> Pfft men!
> 
> Sammy xx


Because YOU LOT are getting all my attention he feels neglected  poor baby 



bird said:


> As the old saying goes, nobody notices what I do until I dont do it. Feeling bit fed up with my lot at mo. Wonder what they'd do if told them all to ***** and do it themselves


That is my plan. I fancy doing a Reggie Perrin, wanna join me


----------



## bird

That is my plan. I fancy doing a Reggie Perrin, wanna join me [/QUOTE]

Just give me the the place, day and time


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> That is my plan. I fancy doing a Reggie Perrin, wanna join me


Just give me the the place, day and time[/QUOTE]

Excellent 

Reckon there will be a few of us. All i need is my laptop and i will be happy 

night All better go make him feel important


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Just give me the the place, day and time


Excellent 

Reckon there will be a few of us. All i need is my laptop and i will be happy 

night All better go make him feel important [/QUOTE]

nighty night! x x x x


----------



## bird

Excellent 

Reckon there will be a few of us. All i need is my laptop and i will be happy 

night All better go make him feel important [/QUOTE]

Nah leave the laptop they can contact you, just bring Oscar


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahaaa!!!
> 
> I changed my mind..ii want 11 now =))
> 
> Sammy


oooo lots of fun in next life my little sunrise
:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

Me off too, it's dark in here and I have to move to reach the light switch....so might as well go the whole hog an head upstairs!!

nite all xxx

Sh xxx


----------



## pip5869

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


Hi yeah happens to me every day i have 3 of them. Tonight i lost it too!!!

Over burnt rice!!
Can you put the rice on I asked? I am walking the dog I have my daughters best friend staying she is 17 know her since she was in primary has been at home by herself as i work full time and eldest daughter sitting GCSE's.

She has done nothing!! so watching the rice I didn't think would be to taxing for her I also told my 11 year old to help?

I came in to her saying the rice burnt on but I have saved it? it was brown and tasted well that lovely smokey burnt taste andmy best pan is wrecked.:cryin:

Busy day teaching kids driving me madat school and then i come home to a tip and then that was the final straw!!

Why do we do these daft things and have kids and then pets.


----------



## pip5869

thedogsmother said:


> Good thread. I am just sat fuming, just been up to my son's bedroom and although I went through it at the weekend and tidied it, now I can't even see the floor cos there are toys, dirty clothes, plates(why are they even up there) and screwed up paper everywhere, I am so pi$$ed off.


Hi yeah happens to me every day I have 3 of them. Tonight I lost it too!!!

Over burnt rice!!
Can you put the rice on I asked? I am walking the dog I have my daughters best friend staying she is 17 know her since she was in primary has been at home by herself as i work full time and eldest daughter sitting GCSE's.

She has done nothing!! so watching the rice I didn't think would be to taxing for her I also told my 11 year old to help?

I came in to her saying the rice burnt on but I have saved it? it was brown and tasted well that lovely smokey burnt taste andmy best pan is wrecked.:cryin:

Busy day teaching kids driving me madat school and then i come home to a tip and then that was the final straw!!

Why do we do these daft things and have kids and then pets.
x


----------



## Georges Mum

funny- i came home to a squabble and told them to go sort it out - i wasn't taking sides and it was up to them to get on. Then i discovered their rooms.... that was it! I mean how many final warnings can you have! two hours later...
We are all happy now


----------



## sequeena

Georges Mum said:


> funny- i came home to a squabble and told them to go sort it out - i wasn't taking sides and it was up to them to get on. Then i discovered their rooms.... that was it! I mean how many final warnings can you have! two hours later...
> We are all happy now


I have all this to look forward too :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

Evening all 

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Helloooo loverly peeps xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all
> 
> Sh x


Erro Shaz!!
How are you?
Sammy


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Erro Shaz!!
> How are you?
> Sammy


I'm ok lovely, How's you today?

xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

whats happening girls?


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> whats happening girls?


Not a lot Hon, unless you want to talk about Big Brother....


----------



## Guest

Im ok thankyou Shaz...
and everythings good lily...wheres red and why is it quiet??

And bordie quiet and DT!!

Hmmm......they up to something!!!

or aliens got them

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

ello ello ello!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Im ok thankyou Shaz...
> and everythings good lily...wheres red and why is it quiet??
> 
> And bordie quiet and DT!!
> 
> Hmmm......they up to something!!!
> 
> or aliens got them
> 
> Sammy


Yep it's those crop circles hun.

Evening LM & GM xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have to confess to having Big Brother on in the background Just wanna see who is going in.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I have to confess to having Big Brother on in the background Just wanna see who is going in.:thumbup1:


Very brave of you to admit it


----------



## Lily's Mum

Well there aint nuttin else worth watching is there?


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Well there aint nuttin else worth watching is there?


So true. That's why i usually end up watching it but i think Petforum is more like Big Brother than Big Brother. Much more interesting people watching in here


----------



## Georges Mum

me finks there are some good characters in this year!


----------



## Agility Springer

Hiya all  sorry for joining you late  will be in here at more normal times for the next three months  im sooooooo pleased with myself hehe.

Hope all are good? xx


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Hiya all  sorry for joining you late  will be in here at more normal times for the next three months  im sooooooo pleased with myself hehe.
> 
> Hope all are good? xx


What have you done?


----------



## Guest

Erro agil girl!

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Erro agil girl!
> 
> Sammy


Erroooo Sammy

And how are you tonight Lovely? x


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> What have you done?


Handed in my last piece of work for this year and have passed with flying colours   sooo happy lol


----------



## Guest

im ok thankyou...i cant believe how quiet it is....

Wonder where everyone went too!

Do you think they all at a party???

or do you think aliens are involved and kidnapped all the bad ones and left us good ones here???

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> im ok thankyou...i cant believe how quiet it is....
> 
> Wonder where everyone went too!
> 
> Do you think they all at a party???
> 
> or do you think aliens are involved and kidnapped all the bad ones and left us good ones here???
> 
> Sammy


Hmmmm, i think you may be onto something there Sammy, maybe the aliens are throwing a party for the bad ones???? :eek6: :scared:


----------



## sequeena

minni girl said:


> im ok thankyou...i cant believe how quiet it is....
> 
> Wonder where everyone went too!
> 
> Do you think they all at a party???
> 
> or do you think aliens are involved and kidnapped all the bad ones and left us good ones here???
> 
> Sammy


I'm going for the kidnapped option, they wouldn't go to a party and not invite us would thay? hmy:


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> I'm going for the kidnapped option, they wouldn't go to a party and not invite us would thay? hmy:


Darn those aliens!!!

First they do the crop circles and then they kidnap all the other members!!!

Is t here no end to it all!!!

Where will it end!!!!

Sammy


----------



## sequeena

minni girl said:


> Darn those aliens!!!
> 
> First they do the crop circles and then they kidnap all the other members!!!
> 
> Is t here no end to it all!!!
> 
> Where will it end!!!!
> 
> Sammy


I want some cake damnit! *shakes fist at aliens*


----------



## Guest

Darn darn darn!!

Forgot we was missing out on cake !!!

How would those pesky aliens like it if we went to their planet and did circles and then kidnapped their bad ones and threw a party and gave them no cake!!!

Darn those green fellows...darn them to hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy:angry:


----------



## Agility Springer

DARN N BLAST IT!!!!!!!!!!! Little green dudes will pay, DT will av' em!!


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> DARN N BLAST IT!!!!!!!!!!! Little green dudes will pay, DT will av' em!!


DT isnt here!!!

They must have her too !!!!!:incazzato:

No no noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> DT isnt here!!!
> 
> They must have her too !!!!!:incazzato:
> 
> No no noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Sammy


who got dt sammy?????????????:yikes:


----------



## sequeena

minni girl said:


> Darn darn darn!!
> 
> Forgot we was missing out on cake !!!
> 
> How would those pesky aliens like it if we went to their planet and did circles and then kidnapped their bad ones and threw a party and gave them no cake!!!
> 
> Darn those green fellows...darn them to hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sammy:angry:


They very cheek of it!!



Agility Springer said:


> DARN N BLAST IT!!!!!!!!!!! Little green dudes will pay, DT will av' em!!


She's probably eating cake!! for the love of god someone think of the cake!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> They very cheek of it!!
> 
> She's probably eating cake!! for the love of god someone think of the cake!!


Don't worry they'll send her back they'll pay us hope she doesn't see this


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> They very cheek of it!!
> 
> She's probably eating cake!! for the love of god someone think of the cake!!


Sweet baby jesus!!!

Is there no end to their feindishness!!!
Will they ever stop with the circles and the partys and the cake eating!!!!

Wait....we want cake!!!
Why must we be punished for our goodness!!!

why oh why!!
Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

Ladies.......i have cake


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Ladies.......i have cake


I love your dog sooooooooooo much more


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> I love your dog sooooooooooo much more


Aww haha  she loves you too, wanna see a new pic i took? shes sooooo cute


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Ladies.......i have cake


Whoaaaa.....you have......you have...cake!!!

Why didnt you say sso!!??

Let the aliens keep them...we got cake!!!!

Sammy


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> Don't worry they'll send her back they'll pay us hope she doesn't see this


LMAO! :thumbup:



minni girl said:


> Sweet baby jesus!!!
> 
> Is there no end to their feindishness!!!
> Will they ever stop with the circles and the partys and the cake eating!!!!
> 
> Wait....we want cake!!!
> Why must we be punished for our goodness!!!
> 
> why oh why!!
> Sammy


We have to be bad! How do we manage this feat?! Mmmm, cakey goodness!



Agility Springer said:


> Ladies.......i have cake


I think I love you :yikes:

and yes we want pics of your doggie


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Aww haha  she loves you too, wanna see a new pic i took? shes sooooo cute


yes please show


----------



## Agility Springer

For you all, and i love you all too, but im not sharing cake.........
....
...........
Oh go on then!!  x


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> For you all, and i love you all too, but im not sharing cake.........
> ....
> ...........
> Oh go on then!!  x


Awww how gorgeous!!

YAY CAKE!! :drool:


----------



## Badger's Mum

omg i love her sooooooooo much so would my best boy in the world i've never felt love in my life what i've got for him :yikes: hope my kid's or oh don't see this or the other three dog's


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> omg i love her sooooooooo much so would my best boy in the world i've never felt love in my life what i've got for him :yikes: hope my kid's or oh don't see this or the other three dog's


hehe  no-one can love ya as much as your springer :001_smile: hehe i reckon our pair would get on like a house on fire!!  x


----------



## Guest

Wait..back on thread girls!!!

we need to get bad.,..then aliens come for us and give us cake!!!

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Wait..back on thread girls!!!
> 
> we need to get bad.,..then aliens come for us and give us cake!!!
> 
> Sammy


I have Cake Sammy, you caan have some  unless you wanna turn bad then lets spread some rumors.........like.... ??????


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Wait..back on thread girls!!!
> 
> we need to get bad.,..then aliens come for us and give us cake!!!
> 
> Sammy


:yikes: sammy we are the chosen one's we need to stay here don't worry i'll make the cake's tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> :yikes: sammy we are the chosen one's we need to stay here don't worry i'll make the cake's tomorrow:thumbsup:


Yay ayayayaya!!
ok

i be good!!

Make cakes though!!

Sammyxxx


----------



## Agility Springer

night all xx


----------



## Guest

Im going too night night

SAmmy


----------



## stewart680

Please beware there seems to be a scam artist selling a sib husky if u require any more info please contact me regards Stewart


----------



## Badger's Mum

stewart680 said:


> Please beware there seems to be a scam artist selling a sib husky if u require any more info please contact me regards Stewart


think you posted in the wrong place


----------



## Shazach

stewart680 said:


> Please beware there seems to be a scam artist selling a sib husky if u require any more info please contact me regards Stewart


Hi Stewart, Have you started a thread on this in the dog chat section?

Sh x


----------



## stewart680

christine c said:


> think you posted in the wrong place


Sorry still trying to figure out web site


----------



## Badger's Mum

stewart680 said:


> Sorry still trying to figure out web site


Don't be sorry got to dog chat and post it there more people will see it


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, Not in a bar mood tonight, need somewhere snuggly and mellow. Anybody joining me?

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

I will join you i havent been in here for a long time and i dont feel like a bar night either


----------



## Lily's Mum

hi folks. gonna put baby to bed, have a clear out and be right wiv ya.


----------



## Guest

Ok LM catch you soon  xx


----------



## Shazach

Good stuff, I'll get the chocolate....


----------



## Guest

Yeah i only like cadburys though


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i only like cadburys though


No problem


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> No problem


Ahh your to good to me  
Did you have a good day at work


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Ahh your to good to me
> Did you have a good day at work


So, so Hon. Too busy checking on here today.
How's the wonderful Mum, pups and Karma?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> So, so Hon. Too busy checking on here today.
> How's the wonderful Mum, pups and Karma?


There all good thank you all pup apart from the one were keeping has there eyes open :thumbsup: and right pair of lungs :eek6:

Karma is ok pain in the bum every morning she goes to the same spot for fox poo  i have to get passed it quick with her or go another way :laugh:

Hows gorgouse boy?


----------



## Shazach

Sorry Hon, trying to cook and eat at the same time!!
Zach's gorgeous, his playmate Suze came back from hols today, so he's a happy bunny!!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Sorry Hon, trying to cook and eat at the same time!!
> Zach's gorgeous, his playmate Suze came back from hols today, so he's a happy bunny!!
> 
> Sh xx


Ah no problem  i was just updating my thread any way :thumbsup:

Bless him he has his bud back.


----------



## Georges Mum

hi guys!!! x x x


----------



## Guest

Hey GM you ok?


----------



## Shazach

Georges Mum said:


> hi guys!!! x x x


Hey you!

Sh x


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening everyone, I haven't came in here for a chat for a while.
x


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening everyone, I haven't came in here for a chat for a while.
> x


Evening Emzie,
How's you?

Sh x


----------



## EmzieAngel

I'm not too bad thanks, finished college yesterday, which I'm really happy about.
How are you Shaz?


----------



## Agility Springer

Hi Everyone 

Group Hug!!! (((((((((((((((( ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Shazach

EmzieAngel said:


> I'm not too bad thanks, finished college yesterday, which I'm really happy about.
> How are you Shaz?


I'm ok thanks Hon, sorry got side tracked elsewhere 



Agility Springer said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Group Hug!!! (((((((((((((((( ))))))))))))))))


Hugs back xxx

Past my bed time now...Nite all xx

Sh xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> I'm ok thanks Hon, sorry got side tracked elsewhere
> 
> Hugs back xxx
> 
> Past my bed time now...Nite all xx
> 
> Sh xx


Night night chuck xxx


----------



## Guest

hiya ladies 

sorry not been on here for a couple of days, been seeing my sexy fella before i go on my hols, just really been popping on for sammy.

Will try to post more... but got all the packing to do!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> hiya ladies
> 
> sorry not been on here for a couple of days, been seeing my sexy fella before i go on my hols, just really been popping on for sammy.
> 
> Will try to post more... but got all the packing to do!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sooooo jealous, when do we get to see a photo of this hunky fella??? 

hope you have a brilliant holiday 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Evenin All,

Haven't had an idle chat for ages.

How are we all 

Just cooking a finest meal for 2 in an attempt to woo Mr Rainy back. Have already drunk half the bottle of wine though so not sure if it's going to make it onto the plate.


----------



## tinamary

rainy said:


> Evenin All
> 
> Just cooking a finest meal for 2 in an attempt to woo Mr Rainy back. .


Sorry but where did he go.


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Evenin All,
> 
> Haven't had an idle chat for ages.
> 
> How are we all
> 
> Just cooking a finest meal for 2 in an attempt to woo Mr Rainy back. Have already drunk half the bottle of wine though so not sure if it's going to make it onto the plate.


Evenin 

Oooh sounds nice i hope you have a err enjoyable night 

I have been shopping today and brought myself a new dress tis' lovlely!!

XxX


----------



## Guest

I'm just deciding whether to beat up Mr DT!!


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> Sorry but where did he go.


Nearly did a reggie perrin if i had ignored him for much longer :laugh:



Agility Springer said:


> Evenin
> 
> Oooh sounds nice i hope you have a err enjoyable night
> 
> I have been shopping today and brought myself a new dress tis' lovlely!!
> 
> XxX


OOOooooo new dress, what's it like ??



DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm just deciding whether to beat up Mr DT!!


Get the FBH out DT


----------



## sequeena

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm just deciding whether to beat up Mr DT!!


DT the dominatrix 

I just had to rush off to Asda with the OH, stupid idiot decided that now would be a good time to realise his work trousers were ripped (he goes back to work in just over an hour!)

I've never realised how big and scary Asda is


----------



## Agility Springer

Its a litle unusal, its grey and black and has like platted rope for the straps, very feminine lol almost greek like, lovely


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Its a litle unusal, its grey and black and has like platted rope for the straps, very feminine lol almost greek like, lovely


Sounds lovely, we want pics


----------



## tinamary

Sometimes wish mine would rainy. Maybe i should ignore him more often.

how do you do multiple answers to posts like that, when i try anything my comp says NO NO NO


----------



## Guest

Eveing ALL hope all is well i havent been in here for ages :yikes: I remember the days i was in here every night haha


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Nearly did a reggie perrin if i had ignored him for much longer :laugh:
> 
> OOOooooo new dress, what's it like ??
> 
> Get the FBH out DT





sequeena said:


> DT the dominatrix
> 
> I just had to rush off to Asda with the OH, stupid idiot decided that now would be a good time to realise his work trousers were ripped (he goes back to work in just over an hour!)
> 
> I've never realised how big and scary Asda is


Looking for that baseball bat Rainy! He hides his BFH's!!!!! scared I might want to eh 'use' one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

This is the dress  thoughts??????


----------



## tinamary

Now thats lovely


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Eveing ALL hope all is well i havent been in here for ages :yikes: I remember the days i was in here every night haha


Evenin!  congrats on the pups! some some cresteds for sale near me, two little males my sister loves em


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Evenin!  congrats on the pups! some some cresteds for sale near me, two little males my sister loves em


Thanks there not actually our pups though 

Where they bless i love cresteds pups 

Pretty dress to :thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> This is the dress  thoughts??????


Aw AG that is beautiful


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> This is the dress  thoughts??????


Beautiful just like you xx



DoubleTrouble said:


> Looking for that baseball bat Rainy! He hides his BFH's!!!!! scared I might want to eh 'use' one!!!!!!!!!


He is a wise man :laugh:



tinamary said:


> Sometimes wish mine would rainy. Maybe i should ignore him more often.
> 
> how do you do multiple answers to posts like that, when i try anything my comp says NO NO NO


You just click on the quotation marks in the bottom right hand cornet of the post you want to quote and then on the last post you click on quote instead :thumbsup:



DevilDogz said:


> Eveing ALL hope all is well i havent been in here for ages :yikes: I remember the days i was in here every night haha


welcome back xx


----------



## Agility Springer

tinamary said:


> Now thats lovely


Thank you 



DevilDogz said:


> Thanks there not actually our pups though
> 
> Where they bless i love cresteds pups
> 
> Pretty dress to :thumbsup:


Aww 

Thanks


----------



## Agility Springer

AWWWWWWWW thank you Rainy  xx

Aw and thnks Sequena, i love it  x

Oh and it was a bargain at £16


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> AWWWWWWWW thank you Rainy  xx
> 
> Aw and thnks Sequena, i love it  x
> 
> Oh and it was a bargain at £16


No way, where did you get it?


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> No way, where did you get it?


Well i was ot shopping and came across a shop i have never seen before  caled select, they have a website, not everything is as lovely as that dress though.....

Select Clothing | Womenâs Fashion Clothing | Clothes Shop Online


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> This is the dress  thoughts??????


Vereeee nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

DoubleTrouble said:


> Vereeee nice!!!!!!!!!!!


thank you ver much  just £16!!!!!! what a bargain!! xxx


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Well i was ot shopping and came across a shop i have never seen before  caled select, they have a website, not everything is as lovely as that dress though.....
> 
> Select Clothing | Womenâs Fashion Clothing | Clothes Shop Online


You've never heard of Select?  Shame on you!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> You've never heard of Select?  Shame on you!


hehe soweee

Where has everyone else gone?? Rainy.....DD....DT....Tinamary?????? COMEEE BAAACCCKKKK


----------



## tinamary

Sorry i took the dogs out and but the birds to bed. I have never heard of select either.
I will have to have a look


----------



## Agility Springer

tinamary said:


> Sorry i took the dogs out and but the birds to bed. I have never heard of select either.
> I will have to have a look


 i put the link up there


----------



## Guest

Just been being romantic

YouTube - Diana Ross "Touch Me In The Morning"

Awwwwww xxx


----------



## Guest

LOL that's not really very romantic is it, it's about someone leaving you 

this is better

YouTube - Commodores - Three times a lady (Promo Clip)


----------



## Georges Mum

i sing like this in the shower!!! x x x x


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i sing like this in the shower!!! x x x x


I just did my very best Dianna Ross out of the patio doors

(i may have had a glass or two )


----------



## Agility Springer

For you ladies 

YouTube - Eva Cassidy-Songbird


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> For you ladies
> 
> YouTube - Eva Cassidy-Songbird


Can't get this out my head, How bizarre you posted it, reminds me of Sammy 

Just listening to this, lovely song

YouTube - Everything but the girl - I don't want to talk about it


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Can't get this out my head, How bizarre you posted it, reminds me of Sammy
> 
> Just listening to this, lovely song
> 
> YouTube - Everything but the girl - I don't want to talk about it


great minds think alike, makes me think of sammy to 

lol first time i have ever heard that song im afraid 

YouTube - Newton Faulkner - Teardrop

Love this!!


----------



## Georges Mum

here is one i love too! Reminds me of the poppy field!
YouTube - 99 red balloons


----------



## Guest

Cool.

I love the whole Songbird album

This one is the most poignant

YouTube - Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996 (Montage) (((Stereo)))

but i also love

YouTube - I Know You By Heart - Eva Cassidy

and somewhere over the rainbow and her version of Imagine and

this

YouTube - Katie Melua, Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World


----------



## sequeena

This was played at my brother's funeral, I still love it 

Bob Marley - Three little birds


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> This was played at my brother's funeral, I still love it
> 
> Bob Marley - Three little birds


This is one of my favourite songs of all time, its my feel good song  xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> Cool.
> 
> I love the whole Songbird album
> 
> This one is the most poignant
> 
> YouTube - Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996 (Montage) (((Stereo)))
> 
> but i also love
> 
> YouTube - I Know You By Heart - Eva Cassidy
> 
> and somewhere over the rainbow and her version of Imagine and
> 
> this
> 
> YouTube - Katie Melua, Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World


oh yes i remember when katie released this! i was very excited ! i love this edition of what a wonderful world!


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> This was played at my brother's funeral, I still love it
> 
> Bob Marley - Three little birds


Anyone who knows me well knows that is the song i want played at mine and walking on sunshine


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> This is one of my favourite songs of all time, its my feel good song  xxx


Mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Anyone who knows me well knows that is the song i want played at mine and walking on sunshine


Brilliant choices :thumbsup:

I've decided Prince Ali from Aladdin will be played at mine :laugh:

Prince Ali - Aladdin


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Mine too :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: 

Ok how about some rock ballards!!!!

YouTube - Bon Jovi- Always


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Brilliant choices :thumbsup:
> 
> I've decided Prince Ali from Aladdin will be played at mine :laugh:
> 
> Prince Ali - Aladdin


LOL. I was going to do a thread the other day about peoples favourite disney track but didn't. Can't remember whst mine is at the moment


----------



## Guest

Who knows what tomorrow brings
In a world few hearts survive?
All I know is the way I feel.
When it's real, I keep it alive.
The road is long, there are mountains in our way,
But we climb a step every day.

Love lifts us up where we belong,
Where the eagles cry
On a mountain high.
Love lifts us up where we belong,
Far from the world below,
Up where the clear winds blow.

Some hang on to "used to be,"
Live their lives looking behind.
All we have is here and now,
All our life, out there to find.
The road is long, there are mountains in our way,
But we climb a step every day

Love lifts us up where we belong,
Where the eagles cry
On a mountain high.
Love lift us up where we belong,
Far from the world we know,
Where the clear winds blow.

Time goes by, no time to cry,
Life's you and i. A life today.


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Ok how about some rock ballards!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Bon Jovi- Always


Not really a ballad but i like this

YouTube - Sweet Child O' Mine Music Video


----------



## EmzieAngel

Evening all!
How are you all?
x


----------



## Agility Springer

DoubleTrouble said:


> Who knows what tomorrow brings
> In a world few hearts survive?
> All I know is the way I feel.
> When it's real, I keep it alive.
> The road is long, there are mountains in our way,
> But we climb a step every day.
> 
> Love lifts us up where we belong,
> Where the eagles cry
> On a mountain high.
> Love lifts us up where we belong,
> Far from the world below,
> Up where the clear winds blow.
> 
> Some hang on to "used to be,"
> Live their lives looking behind.
> All we have is here and now,
> All our life, out there to find.
> The road is long, there are mountains in our way,
> But we climb a step every day
> 
> Love lifts us up where we belong,
> Where the eagles cry
> On a mountain high.
> Love lift us up where we belong,
> Far from the world we know,
> Where the clear winds blow.
> 
> Time goes by, no time to cry,
> Life's you and i. A life today.


Lovely song  xxx



rainy said:


> Not really a ballad but i like this
> 
> YouTube - Sweet Child O' Mine Music Video


 :yikes: Rainy, i love you a little bit more!!


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> Evening all!
> How are you all?
> x


Evening. I am just off to ring my mummy before she disowns me


----------



## EmzieAngel

rainy said:


> Evening. I am just off to ring my mummy before she disowns me


I'm sure she wouldn't disown you... or maybe she would 
Get running to that phone Rainy!
x


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evening. I am just off to ring my mummy before she disowns me


So it's NOT true what they say about you then Ms Rainy!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Evening All.

Lily's Mum is here so watch ya self.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> So it's NOT true what they say about you then Ms Rainy!!


----------



## RAINYBOW

rainy said:


>


LMAO - this never did get answered, used to love this thread, had some good times in it, complete random daftness :thumbup: Am off to bed soon but think this one needs an airing again


----------



## Shazach

RAINYBOW said:


> LMAO - this never did get answered, used to love this thread, had some good times in it, complete random daftness :thumbup: Am off to bed soon but think this one needs an airing again


OMG, all that was over a year ago!!!!!

Nite Sweetcheeks, pleasant dreams and give Mr R a squeeze for me. xxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW

Shazach said:


> OMG, all that was over a year ago!!!!!
> 
> Nite Sweetcheeks, pleasant dreams and give Mr R a squeeze for me. xxxx


Are you taking the left, right or middle tonight ?? will warm your patch for you xx


----------



## Shazach

RAINYBOW said:


> Are you taking the left, right or middle tonight ?? will warm your patch for you xx


Middle please! xxxxxx


----------

